# Everyday food pics - come peek!



## AnnMarie (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I mentioned in another thread I thought it might be fun to have a thread where we could post any old random picture of our food. This would include food that we made or had - but not just the fancy stuff, and not pictures of things we like from online. 

I know there is a Food Porn thread, but most of it is so fancy, I felt weird putting in a picture of a good sandwich or something, you know? So anyway, figured I'd give this a shot and see if anyone wants to participate.... doesn't matter what you're eating, if you want to share, snap a picture and share it here. 

I'm going to start with a picture of my kielbasa soup, which I eat about 2-3 times a week (I'm one of those food habit people). **if you make it, I've adjusted my rice use to about 1 cup raw, I like it brothy**

I have to say it doesn't photograph that hot, but I love it just the same. 

View attachment kiel_soup.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 21, 2006)

Great idea, AM  and damn! I wanted that soup when you posted the recipe, now it has become a MUST.

Looks yum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have to say it doesn't photograph that hot, but I love it just the same.



You're just missing a parsley garnish, and a glass of (insert beverage here) sitting along side.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 22, 2006)

This is timely. You posted on a night I actually cooked a real meat-potato-veg meal. Except I'd already eaten by the time I read this, so this is just some of the leftover meat--boneless skinless fried chicken thighs. I only get around to making chicken like this every three or four months or so it's kind of a treat when I do.


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2006)

Yum. I remember you posting about your soup, AM, and it looks delish. I love that bowl, too. Looks like nice comfort food type of soup, which would be especially good this time of year.

Rainy, I remember those plates -- very pretty. And your chicken looks crispy and good. I just had some Chinese take out tonight. I've never taken pics of my food; maybe I will some time.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2006)

Mac and Cheese!  

View attachment Picture 038.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

Yay, pictures!!! 

Rainy that chicken looks SO good!! I've never tried to fry chicken, I'm scared.  

Swampie, there is nothing like good ol' Mac and Cheese - Violet will like that picture.  

I'm toying with making oatmeal scotchies today... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a shot of my baked potato soup. Of course all you can really see is the bacon..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here is a shot of my baked potato soup. Of course all you can really see is the bacon..lol



Yeah, see, it sounded good, but the look helps it right along. I may have to add some of that to my shopping list.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, see, it sounded good, but the look helps it right along. I may have to add some of that to my shopping list.


It was really good..way too many carbs for me..and I paid for it the next day..but the torture was worth it..lol

Rainy makes me want to have fried chicken tonight..so I'm having fried chicken breasts, mashed potatoes and of course mac n cheese..LMFAO

damn this thread 













I <3 it


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

I've never fried chicken myself either and I'm so tempted to give it a shot now. Rainy's looks just like what my mom used to make.

yummy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've never fried chicken myself either and I'm so tempted to give it a shot now. Rainy's looks just like what my mom used to make.
> 
> yummy.


Frying chicken is really easy..just kinda messy..just make sure the juices run clear!

it's so good..I can't wait..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I've never tried to fry chicken, I'm scared.



 

Please tell me that you've, at least, tried Shake-n-Bake, the closest thing to fried without frying.

You could also buy an non-stick electric skillet, with the domed lid. (and a plastic spatula) Really easy to fry in that.. (as well as roast, fricassee, and grill toasted cheese sandwiches)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Please tell me that you've, at least, tried Shake-n-Bake, the closest thing to fried without frying.
> 
> You could also buy an non-stick electric skillet, with the domed lid. (and a plastic spatula) Really easy to fry in that.. (as well as roast, fricassee, and grill toasted cheese sandwiches)


OMG..I love chicken fried that way..I mean..number one will always be a cast iron skillet and I can't wait to inherit my grandmother's..the ones that have been seasoned for 50 something years..

Ann Marie..you can do it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Please tell me that you've, at least, tried Shake-n-Bake, the closest thing to fried without frying.
> 
> You could also buy an non-stick electric skillet, with the domed lid. (and a plastic spatula) Really easy to fry in that.. (as well as roast, fricassee, and grill toasted cheese sandwiches)



Here's the thing (yeah, grew up on S-N-B, it was my job (latch key girl) to prep the chicken and put it in the oven before my parents got home from work) I know it's possible to fry chicken, others do it. But any time I try to batter and brown something.... it's a disaster, nothing sticks right, I lose most of the breading, there is grease everywhere, and in the end I'm not really eating what I was trying to make, just a messy, f'ed up version of it. *pout*

I just went to the store, bought the goods for baked potato soup and oatmeal scotchies - so I'll show pics when I make them (may try the cookies today-probably going to do the pan variety, soup tomorrow.)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, pictures!!!
> 
> Rainy that chicken looks SO good!! I've never tried to fry chicken, I'm scared.
> 
> ...



AM: making fried chicken doesn't need to be scary. This is the easiest way to make good fried chicken:

First start heating a large skillet with just enough oil to cover the bottom of the skillet so the chicken won't stick and will brown nicely.

Put flour in a big ziploc bag, add desired seasonings (seasoned salt, paprika, garlic powder, pepper are my faves) to the bag and then add chicken pieces and give a good shake to cover. Dust off the excess flour and put skin side down in the pan and fry until browned and then flip and fry the other side equally brown.

While the chicken is browning, find a baking rack and a pan with sides large enough to hold the rack. Put the rack inside the pan, the browned chicken on the rack and then into the oven at 350 for 45 minutes to 1 hour (depending on how much chicken you are cooking and how big the pieces)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

Last week I made enchiladas and took a picture so that I could post them in the enchilada thread but this thread will do too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Last week I made enchiladas and took a picture so that I could post them in the enchilada thread but this thread will do too.


I just had a food-gasm..PLEASE tell me that recipe is somewhere..lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> AM: making fried chicken doesn't need to be scary. This is the easiest way to make good fried chicken:
> 
> First start heating a large skillet with just enough oil to cover the bottom of the skillet so the chicken won't stick and will brown nicely.
> 
> ...



Ok, if I had just decided to give this a shot all on my own tonight I would never have known to bake the chicken as well as fry it.. though it makes obvious sense from a health and safety standpoint. Oye.. I need a personal chef.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ok, if I had just decided to give this a shot all on my own tonight I would never have known to bake the chicken as well as fry it.. though it makes obvious sense from a health and safety standpoint. Oye.. I need a personal chef.


You don't have to bake it..I don't..I just fry it until the juices run clear..just cut the chicken close to the bone and at the biggest part..when those run clear..you're good to go.

I've never tried finishing up by baking..I wonder what it taste like..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

My dinner tonight:

Green Beans, Mac n Cheese and Fried chicken.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You don't have to bake it..I don't..I just fry it until the juices run clear..just cut the chicken close to the bone and at the biggest part..when those run clear..you're good to go.
> 
> I've never tried finishing up by baking..I wonder what it taste like..




It tastes like fried chicken of course  

No, you don't have to bake it Misty, but I find it is safer and a little more health conscious as TFG pointed out as well as time-saving, I hate slaving over the stove for that long when the oven can do the work for you. The chicken is crispy on the outside and juicy on the inside (unless you've baked too long). Baking on the rack allows the grease to run out to the bottom of the pan. Its a wonderful alternative to frying only.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I know it's possible to fry chicken, others do it. But any time I try to batter and brown something.... it's a disaster, nothing sticks right, I lose most of the breading, there is grease everywhere, and in the end I'm not really eating what I was trying to make, just a messy, f'ed up version of it. *pout*



Oh Okay. I see the picture now. :doh: 

I have similar results when trying to make salisbury steak/chicken fried steak. I consider the batter dipped steaks cheating (tho I'm really close to making it that way anyway), and so I also try and try, but to no avail, the breading isn't thick enough, doesn't brown, doesn't stick to the steak. Until my most recent attempt when the recipe directed me to dredge in flour, dip in egg, and then dredge in the flour again. I'm wondering what would happen if I flour, dip in egg, flour, dip in egg, and then flour again!

Besides getting my fingers coated in flour, that is.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

Sunday's meal: Baked Pork cutlet with stuffing and gravy, with mashed taters and whole kernel corn. (I tend to make sunday dinner kinda special)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2006)

My dinner. Fried chicken breast, left over asian rice mix, and a salad (shredded lettuce, cauliflower, sliced almonds, sunflower seeds, cheese, ranch dressing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Sunday's meal: Baked Pork cutlet with stuffing and gravy, with mashed taters and whole kernel corn. (I tend to make sunday dinner kinda special)



Oh my GOD that looks so damn good!!!! :eat2: It's my comfort food porn. 

Mmmmm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> My dinner. Fried chicken breast, left over asian rice mix, and a salad (shredded lettuce, cauliflower, sliced almonds, sunflower seeds, cheese, ranch dressing.



Oh man, that looks really good too!! 

This thread is fun for me because it's just a craving factory, plus I'm REALLY enjoying looking at everyone's plates... LOL


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2006)

I really like seeing other peoples dinner... I'm glad you started this thread.
Though I seldom use real plates I like seeing how pretty you guys dishes are


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> I really like seeing other peoples dinner... I'm glad you started this thread.
> Though I seldom use real plates I like seeing how pretty you guys dishes are




ahaha, I just edited my post to add that about the plates, I hadn't even seen your response. Jinx!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll try to use a different plate each time. My SO has this fetish for collecting four place settings for daily use. We don't have "Special" china.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ahaha, I just edited my post to add that about the plates, I hadn't even seen your response. Jinx!




HA! I am the ultra nosie rosie. I would love to see pictures of everyones kitchens too!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll try to use a different plate each time. My SO has this fetish for collecting four place settings for daily use. We don't have "Special" china.




Thank you Fuzzy, I really like seeing them. I will continue to use my store brand paper plates lol I wish I had some nice dishes, but I dont.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

I was craving Mac N Cheese tonight so I had to cook some up. We need to go to the grocery store in the very near future but luckily I had a box in the cabinet. I also added a can of tuna. 







Add me to the list of having never fried chicken. I never fry foods but every once in a while I will buy fried chicken. I love it! Ya'll are making me crave it now after looking at your pictures.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 22, 2006)

Ooooh so many lovely things I've seen here! I took a pic of my lunch a couple of weeks ago, because I had been craving mussels and they just looked so good! I cooked them with white wine,cream and onion, simple and mmm! 

The other pic is the breakfast I made for Lorna when she stayed over last Saturday night. She is so greedy she had eaten a third of it by the time I grabbed my camera! Fried eggs, sausages, bacon, fried tomatoes, potato scones (under the eggs) and black pudding. I cropped her out as she was eating it wearing a sexy nightie


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just had a food-gasm..PLEASE tell me that recipe is somewhere..lol




Yep. I posted it in your enchilada thread and actually took the picture last week to add to that thread. They were great!  I usually just put the meat, seasoning, and green chilies in the tortilla but you can also add salsa and cheese...depends on what you like. And I know you said that you don't like the canned sauce but there is good stuff and bad stuff. I have found that the Kroeger brand is the best for my taste.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, made my oatmeal scotchies... I think I'd do them as a cookie next time around... they seem greasy to me?

Anyway, here is the pan of them out of the oven. 

View attachment oat_scotch_01.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

And here they are all cut up. 

View attachment oat_scotch_02.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, made my oatmeal scotchies... I think I'd do them as a cookie next time around... they seem greasy to me?
> 
> Anyway, here is the pan of them out of the oven.



they look delish!


----------



## Friday (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't bake it, I just turn down the heat and let it cook on low for 1/2 hour or so with the lid on then turn the heat back up to high and give it a quick recrisp on each side. I use more oil too as I want it browned all the way around, not just where it touches the pan.

I know that it's sacrilege, but I use an electric frying pan just like Mom did. It's round with a high domed lid. I brown and set aside until all the chicken is browned, then pile it all back in and lower the heat. Keeps it moist and I can pack about 20 lbs of chicken in that sucker. :happy:

Also, if you flour it and let it rest in the fridge a while (or overnight), you'l have less trouble keeping the breading on.


----------



## Friday (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh man, oatmeal scotchies are one of my favorites. :eat2:


----------



## saucywench (Oct 22, 2006)

Pot roast just out of the oven. Thanks to Joy and AnnMarie for helping me reduce the pic size to get it postable. 
View attachment saucy-pot-roast[1].jpg

Hey! That doesn't look too bad, I should have viewed it differently before.

Anyway, the veggies are cut a little smaller than I normally make them, it's just that the roast was so huge it took up most of the pan so I had to cut them smaller to make them fit. There are potatoes in there somewhere, but the bigger chunks of veggies may be underneath the smaller ones.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Pot roast just out of the oven. Thanks to Joy and AnnMarie for helping me reduce the pic size to get it postable.
> 
> Hey! That doesn't look too bad, I should have viewed it differently before.
> 
> Anyway, the veggies are cut a little smaller than I normally make them, it's just that the roast was so huge it took up most of the pan so I had to cut them smaller to make them fit. There are potatoes in there somewhere, but the bigger chunks of veggies may be underneath the smaller ones.




That looks really good! I'm adding roast to my grocery store list.


----------



## SummerG (Oct 23, 2006)

i almost never cook... but quite often if i do, it's a simple chicken casserole... here is a pic of it fresh out of the oven


----------



## SummerG (Oct 23, 2006)

and here it is as served 
it was super yummy


----------



## jamie (Oct 23, 2006)

AM I can't/have never tried to fry chicken either, but when we were at Justin's family a couple of weeks ago, his sister inspired me to try. She used bread crumbs and parmesan cheese to coat chicken breast strips with and then just fried it up in a skillet to go in her Chicken Parm...it was the tastiest chicken ever. It looked so simple that I hope I can manage to do it with out messing it up, but we will see.


----------



## jamie (Oct 23, 2006)

Princess Summer...that looks sooooo good..what is in it?


----------



## SummerG (Oct 23, 2006)

jamie said:


> Princess Summer...that looks sooooo good..what is in it?



:wubu: JAMIE! :wubu: 

it is the easiest thing in the world to make... and very very rich, so i've known people to alter it a bit to taste....

its boneless skinless chicken breast, a thin slice of swiss cheese over each piece, then covered with 2 cans of condensed cream of chicken soup, then about half a bag of stuffing cubes, then thats covered in melted butter (a whole stick is what the resipe calls for, i've used less at times for my mother who doesn't like the butter as much as i do  )

cooked at 350F, cooking time really depends on the thickness of the chicken


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 23, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS. This thread is torture for someone at work who skipped breakfast and lunch because work was so hectic. It all looks soooo YUMMY. 
Nice pics everyone.
Stacey


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 23, 2006)

I had steak and refried beans with cheese.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 23, 2006)

Summer, that chicken looks pretty damn good!  

Here is my contribution for today.... the baked potato soup. But I have to say, I was disappointed. I think it may just be the way it came together, but the consistency wasn't what I was hoping for, and my cheese (because the soup was so hot in the pan) cooked up into tiny globules, which was diappointing. 

Poo. I may try again someday, but for now... it was my one shot. 

(The pic looks GREAT though... you can even see the steam.  ) 

View attachment pot_soup.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Summer, that chicken looks pretty damn good!
> 
> Here is my contribution for today.... the baked potato soup. But I have to say, I was disappointed. I think it may just be the way it came together, but the consistency wasn't what I was hoping for, and my cheese (because the soup was so hot in the pan) cooked up into tiny globules, which was diappointing.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry..that's weird..my cheese melted right in!

Hopefully next time it'll be better for you!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 24, 2006)

rigatoni with shrimp and homemade red wine tomato sauce






brownies, I got the recipe from a lovely lady on this board but, I don't remember her name.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 24, 2006)

View attachment food.jpg


Chicken parmasean with penne, toss salad and garlic bread YUM


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a picture of a bowl of chili with a slice of Velveeta cheese melted on top and mixed in:

It was very good, despite the picture looking like *yuck* :doh: hehehe!!! 

View attachment Picture.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 24, 2006)

yummy yummy :eat1: :eat2:

damn this thread good :eat2:


----------



## wilboy (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW Saucy ...you can cook for me any time !!!!!!!!!!! I'll be over Saturday for a roast (grin) 

Wilboy


----------



## Missy9579 (Oct 24, 2006)

I am absolutly amazed at the number of people who eat such food on the same plate lol....

I myself dont eat more than 1 thing on a plate at a time,,,i HATE and refuse to eat foods that touch,,,but i see many people eating a small salad on the same plate as meat and a side....lol Im amazed....Maybe Im just the odd one


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, here are a couple of today's offerings. I didnt make them. 

I have a little shop up the road (sort of tiny convenience/grocery/sandwiches) that makes different hot items everyday. I don't stop in there that much anymore, but today they happened to have American chop suey and some chicken soup. I had the soup, pretty good, but I prefer a different noodle if I'm making it myself. Chop suey won't be until tomorrow or something, but here's how it looked (tried a bit, it's good but not as good as my mother makes.)

Soup! 

View attachment chk_sp.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2006)

And the suey. 

View attachment chpsu.jpg


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Why is it when I see Ann Marie in that constume that I think of the old line, Are you a good witch, or a bad witch or a sandwich? Happy Halloween (and if you come by my house I promise an extra portion of candy  )


----------



## Brandi (Oct 24, 2006)

ok this may not look so appealing but OMG so good!

Squash, mashed potatoes and pork hock with saurkraut and onions which has been in the crock pot all day. This is definitely a do again, it was my first time with pork hocks and saurkraut. 

View attachment food2.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 24, 2006)

mmm great pictures everyone. All these look better than the left overs I had for dinner tonight


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 24, 2006)

We had p/t conferences until 7 and I have a 30 minute commute..so I stopped and got my favorite fast food mexican food. Taco Bueno..OMG..I love it.

Here we have a mexi dip and chip with double queso and guacamole and 3 sof tacos..the queso is in the plastic tubs..This generally comes with beans, cheese and guac..but I usually sub for queso instead of guac..but tonight I wanted guac..and I"m sorry..I have to have 2 containers of cheese..or it just in't mexican food


----------



## SummerG (Oct 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> We had p/t conferences until 7 and I have a 30 minute commute..so I stopped and got my favorite fast food mexican food. Taco Bueno..OMG..I love it.
> 
> Here we have a mexi dip and chip with double queso and guacamole and 3 sof tacos..the queso is in the plastic tubs..This generally comes with beans, cheese and guac..but I usually sub for queso instead of guac..but tonight I wanted guac..and I"m sorry..I have to have 2 containers of cheese..or it just in't mexican food



that looks sooooo yummy... here comes a craving, lol... i wish we had a good mexican place around here.... many years ago i lived in socal.. and there was mexican food everywhere, and i would even have it for breakfast from the "lunch truck"... good times


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's dinner from a couple of weeks ago. I didn't think the pic was worthy of the food porn thread (and I never got around to posting it in the dinner thread), so I am happy we have an everyday food pics thread now!

View attachment 5.jpg

Chicken pizziaola with roasted veggies. The chicken comes already stuffed from the grocery store (Wegmans, for those of you in the know). And we topped it with a marsala mushroom sauce (which I didn't love, so you don't see much on my plate!)​


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Cincinnati-style Chili*


----------



## Tina (Oct 24, 2006)

Fuzzy, that pic is making my mouth water. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fuzzy, that pic is making my mouth water. :eat2:



I saw the recipe for that in a magazine some years back, and its become a regular on my menu. Garnished with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, its a fork AND spoon kind of meal.


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

Recipe, please, dear woman!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Recipe, please, dear woman!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

The recipes vary. The traditional recipe has you crumble the raw 1-2 lbs ground beef into a dutch oven of cold water. Bring to a boil and simmer 2-3 hours. (I fry the hamburger, with some chopped onion)

Then you add 1/3 cup chili powder, 2 tbl paprika, 2 tsp. cumin, 1 tsp. ground coriander, 1 tsp. allspice, 1 tsp. dried oregano, crumbed, 1/2 tsp. cayenne, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, 1/4 tsp. ground cloves, 1/4 tsp. mace. Stir the mixture together.

Then add a bay leaf, three cups water, 1 16oz can tomato sauce, 2 tbl. wine vinegar, and 2 tbl. molasses. Simmer, until thickened (like stew). (I like to add pinto beans to mine)

Serve over hot spaghetti.


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


>



Every once in a while I do a goofy mix-up. Those who know me best expect it will happen from time to time. This is one of them. Dunno what I was thinking. Sorry. :blush:  

Thank you for the recipe, Fuzzy. Never would have thought it would have cinnamon. I think I would like it with sour cream, too. Or, actually, I've been substituting this great, thick greek yogurt for it lately and it's wonderful.

Have you ever used mole (pronounced "molay", not like, the rodent...) sauce?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Every once in a while I do a goofy mix-up. Those who know me best expect it will happen from time to time. This is one of them. Dunno what I was thinking. Sorry. :blush:
> 
> Thank you for the recipe, Fuzzy. Never would have thought it would have cinnamon. I think I would like it with sour cream, too. Or, actually, I've been substituting this great, thick greek yogurt for it lately and it's wonderful.
> 
> Have you ever used mole (pronounced "molay", not like, the rodent...) sauce?



Which one? Mole poblano, negro, colorado, amarillo, or verde? 

Actually, Its one of the more mystifying sauces I have yet to make, or dare to. Every Cinco de Mayo, I go in search of a food booth that is selling tamales de amarillo, or a mole verde with rice. (and grilled corn-on-the-cob with butter, mayo, chili powder, and lime)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

_Oh the twelve gods of Kobol, now I have a mean craving..._


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

I found some at Trader Joe's. I like their stuff because it's usually pretty natural. It's a dark chocolate brown. I just don't know what to do with it and what to make with it. But it looked so good from ingredients that I had to buy it.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 25, 2006)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I am absolutly amazed at the number of people who eat such food on the same plate lol....
> 
> I myself dont eat more than 1 thing on a plate at a time,,,i HATE and refuse to eat foods that touch,,,but i see many people eating a small salad on the same plate as meat and a side....lol Im amazed....Maybe Im just the odd one




I was thinking that too. I usually will eat a starch and meat together but, veggies and salads go on a seperate plate.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Oct 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I mentioned in another thread I thought it might be fun to have a thread where we could post any old random picture of our food. This would include food that we made or had - but not just the fancy stuff, and not pictures of things we like from online.
> 
> ...



It photographs just fine! That looks so good! Thank you so much for posting the recipe I am going to try that ASAP!


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. I've never heard of most of this stuff. American food habits are weird  

All the variations on the theme of chilli look good though. I don't cook as often as I'd like to - it's usually sauces in jars plus meat etc. My brother is a trained chef, so he knows a few nifty recipes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> I found some at Trader Joe's. I like their stuff because it's usually pretty natural. It's a dark chocolate brown. I just don't know what to do with it and what to make with it. But it looked so good from ingredients that I had to buy it.



Could you post a link or a picture of the product, so I can give you some ideas?


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*A recent brekkie I had which I just had to take a photo of when I saw how it looked (was it looking at me?).  

Fried eggs on toasted muffins and a couple of 'bangers' (sausages) with some ketchup and a fruit shake to boot!


:eat2: * 

View attachment Breakfast_180306DSC311crop.jpg


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The recipes vary. The traditional recipe has you crumble the raw 1-2 lbs ground beef into a dutch oven of cold water. Bring to a boil and simmer 2-3 hours. (I fry the hamburger, with some chopped onion)
> 
> Then you add 1/3 cup chili powder, 2 tbl paprika, 2 tsp. cumin, 1 tsp. ground coriander, 1 tsp. allspice, 1 tsp. dried oregano, crumbed, 1/2 tsp. cayenne, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, 1/4 tsp. ground cloves, 1/4 tsp. mace. Stir the mixture together.
> 
> ...


Dude, is that 6-way? That's in the big leagues, now. Wait--looks to be 5-way, from the photo. Cincy chili is all about 3-way, 4-way, 5-way or 6-way as you know...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

mango said:


> *A recent brekkie I had which I just had to take a photo of when I saw how it looked (was it looking at me?).
> 
> Fried eggs on toasted muffins and a couple of 'bangers' (sausages) with some ketchup and a fruit shake to boot!
> 
> ...



So, forgive my ignorance, since I dislike ketchup...but what on earth did you put it on??

or was it a side dish?

p.s. I have been meaning to tell you that I totally agree with you that the butter at Legal Seafoods was wayyyyyyyyy too salty!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2006)

How about a lousy food thread? I am such a bad cook.  I ran out and bought a crock pot and a recipe book two weeks ago thinking I might turn over a new leaf and start crock cooking this winter. I made a leg of lamb in it that was so dry it nearly smoothed out my tongue going down. So I tried again. I made a Pepper and Onion beef stew according to the recipe directions. It smelled good at first but THEN, I came home to the most wretched smelling grewl. And it looked like something out of a horror movie. Completely untasty and Blah. More money down the drain. 

Maybe this could be a food clinic. Somebody can look at my yucky stuff and tell me how to fix it. I'm tired of eating out of boxes with microwave directions in bold print and pictures of kids on the front.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

In recognition of the first snow in the valley...







I made a big pot of chicken noodle soup:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> In recognition of the first snow in the valley...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg. look how clean his kitchen is... Oh, I mean. ooooh! I want soup! That looks soooo good!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Dude, is that 6-way? That's in the big leagues, now. Wait--looks to be 5-way, from the photo. Cincy chili is all about 3-way, 4-way, 5-way or 6-way as you know...



For those who don't know the ways:

One-way, a bowl of chili 
Two-way, a plate of spaghetti topped with chili 
Three-way, a two-way with cheese, by far the most popular spaghetti combination. 
Four-way, a three-way with onions 
Five-way, a four-way with pinto beans 
Six-way, a five-way with garlic cloves 

In the picture above, I have a bowl of chili (with onions ), on top of spaghetti all covered with cheese, pintos, and sour cream. But no garlic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg. look how clean his kitchen is... Oh, I mean. ooooh! I want soup! That looks soooo good!!



_Just remember, cleanliness is next to godliness._


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _Just remember, cleanliness is next to godliness._



Fuzzy is our food deity!!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 26, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg. look how clean his kitchen is... Oh, I mean. ooooh! I want soup! That looks soooo good!!


I like his five-burner stove!


----------



## Michelle (Oct 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I like his five-burner stove!


 
If his stove is like mine, that fifth burner at the top middle is a food warmer and not an actual burner. It's pretty cool.

AnnMarie - Thanks for starting this thread. It's way cool. There's something very fun about seeing what other people eat at home, not to mention the fact that it's ripe with new ideas. And the whole thing makes me hungry. Very fun thread.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> How about a lousy food thread? I am such a bad cook.  I ran out and bought a crock pot and a recipe book two weeks ago thinking I might turn over a new leaf and start crock cooking this winter. I made a leg of lamb in it that was so dry it nearly smoothed out my tongue going down. So I tried again. I made a Pepper and Onion beef stew according to the recipe directions. It smelled good at first but THEN, I came home to the most wretched smelling grewl. And it looked like something out of a horror movie. Completely untasty and Blah. More money down the drain.
> 
> Maybe this could be a food clinic. Somebody can look at my yucky stuff and tell me how to fix it. I'm tired of eating out of boxes with microwave directions in bold print and pictures of kids on the front.



Lilly,

I don't have much cooking skill; yet cooking, say a rump roast in the crock pot, was pretty easy for me. First, add the roast ...add 2 cans of cream of mushroom ...2 packets of the Lipton Onion seasoning ... add enough water .... put the lid on ...cook on low. (say 8 hours.)

I like to cook this overnight. Perhaps let it cook for about 8 hours.

Next time I cook a roast I'll take a picture of it. Its actually something that I just learned how to cook. :eat2:


----------



## Cat (Oct 26, 2006)

One of my favs!






Here's the recipe too:

*Chili Blanco (White Chicken Chili) *

1-1/2 tbsp. vegetable oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
4 cloves garlic, minced, pressed or sliced 
3 Chicken breasts cooked and chopped 
2 cans chopped mild chiles 
1 to 2 tbsp diced jalapenos (more or less, depending upon your tastebuds) 
1-1/2 tsp. ground cumin 
2 tsp. oregano flakes (or equivalent fresh) 
1 can condensed chicken broth 
1 soup can water 
1 16 oz. can of Great Northern Beans (if you're ambitous, cook up dried beans) 
Salt to Taste 
2 cups shredded pepper jack cheese 
1/2 c sour cream 


----------------------------- 
Heat the oil in large saucepan. Add onions and garlic. Cook until translucent. Add chicken, chiles, jalapenos, cumin, oregano, broth, water, beans and salt (if desired). Stir well. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer, covered, for 15 minutes. 

Immediately prior to serving, add cheese and sour cream. Cook just until cheese is melted. 

This recipe reheats very well too! In fact, I think it gets better!


----------



## Cat (Oct 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _Just remember, cleanliness is next to godliness._



Crud, that's what I'm doing wrong!!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 26, 2006)

A simple oldie but goodie...tomato soup topped with shredded cheese and grilled cheese sandwhichs. So good on a crisp fall day! 

View attachment IMG_2158.JPG


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2006)

One of my fave comfort food combos, Cindy. Yum!! ('cept, I like garlic croutons in my soup, too!  )

Cat, that looks wonderful. Thank you for adding the recipe.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh ma God!!! That looks soooooo damn good, definitely adding that to my must make foods. YUM!!



Cat said:


> One of my favs!
> 
> Here's the recipe too:
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

Michelle said:


> If his stove is like mine, that fifth burner at the top middle is a food warmer and not an actual burner. It's pretty cool.
> 
> AnnMarie - Thanks for starting this thread. It's way cool. There's something very fun about seeing what other people eat at home, not to mention the fact that it's ripe with new ideas. And the whole thing makes me hungry. Very fun thread.



Thanks very much, I'm just glad anyone else enjoyed it and participated... wasn't sure if it would be a dud, but it's one of my favorites now! I check it all the time. LOL


----------



## SummerG (Oct 26, 2006)

i cooked again, yay! i've been trying really hard this week not to spend money on food, so i've been eating at home. tonight i had eggs & sausage on toast along with pancakes! i've never made pancakes before and i know that they are really easy... but i'm super proud how they came out so i will share my pic of my 2 pancakes.. yay!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 26, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg. look how clean his kitchen is... Oh, I mean. ooooh! I want soup! That looks soooo good!!



The first thing that went through my head was "wow clean kitchen!"


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 26, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> A simple oldie but goodie...tomato soup topped with shredded cheese and grilled cheese sandwhichs. So good on a crisp fall day!



I have never put cheese in my tomato soup, I just never thought about it before and I am a cheese o holic! That picture looks yummy, tomorrow I am having tomato soup with cheese in it.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 26, 2006)

mmmm pancakes.... tomato soup with cheese with a side of pancakes?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> A simple oldie but goodie...tomato soup topped with shredded cheese and grilled cheese sandwhichs. So good on a crisp fall day!



Indubitably!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I like his five-burner stove!



That's my Maytag Gemini!  Its a double oven, top "Pizza oven" preheats really fast, lower big "convection" oven. Yes, that extra burner in the middle in the warming plate. I really really like the solid surface, but sometimes I wish I had a gas range.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 26, 2006)

Tonight I made one of my favorite meals...baked spaghetti with a side of green beans.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's today - stuffed chicken breast (the frozen variety), peas and carrots with salt/pepper/garlic/butter, and a few garlic mashed. I'm stuffed, and my breath is... questionable. 

View attachment chkbrst.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The recipes vary. The traditional recipe has you crumble the raw 1-2 lbs ground beef into a dutch oven of cold water. Bring to a boil and simmer 2-3 hours. (I fry the hamburger, with some chopped onion)
> 
> Then you add 1/3 cup chili powder, 2 tbl paprika, 2 tsp. cumin, 1 tsp. ground coriander, 1 tsp. allspice, 1 tsp. dried oregano, crumbed, 1/2 tsp. cayenne, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, 1/4 tsp. ground cloves, 1/4 tsp. mace. Stir the mixture together.
> 
> ...



my mom makes homemade cincinnati chilli pretty frequently--we _do_ live in greater cincinnati--but I swear she's never made anything this elaborate. Sounds very yummy, though. I'll have to look up her recipe some time.


----------



## Mary (Oct 26, 2006)

Oooh! I love foodie pics.

Dinner:




Juicy sweet heirloom tomatoes with fresh basil from the garden.





Big tray of the world's best veal parmigiana (mine!) 

Lunch:




Spinach salad with warm bacon red onion vinaigrette

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Mary (Oct 26, 2006)

Oops... not exactly every day food. These were for a special birthday. We went out for cake though (I can cook, but I can't bake), so I didn't get a picture of that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Mary said:


> Oops... not exactly every day food. These were for a special birthday. We went out for cake though (I can cook, but I can't bake), so I didn't get a picture of that!



That's okay. Still looks Yummy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 27, 2006)

Mary, great pics! They make me HUNGRY!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 27, 2006)

Those salads look so good, Mary. 



AnnMarie said:


> Here's today - stuffed chicken breast (the frozen variety), peas and carrots with salt/pepper/garlic/butter, and a few garlic mashed. I'm stuffed, and my breath is... questionable.


Vi will be relieved to see nary a pea nor carrot touching the potatoes.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright, I like this thread enough I felt I should contribute. This is my dinner tonight. I didn't think ahead to put it on a pretty plate. Just thought about it as I walked in the room. 

What we have here are country ribs cooked in bbq sauce on low all day in the crockpot, Kraft shells and green beans. The best thing here were the green beans. The Kraft shells didn't do it for me (it's the first time I'd tried the 3 cheese things and I'm not crazy about the taste). And I'm not a huge meat eater, so while the ribs were tender and tasty, they're just not something I can't get enough of. But the green beans were great!






p.s. Mary, your salads not only look gorgeous, they also look healthy and tasty.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 27, 2006)

From the completely bad for you pile of food.... clam fritters. :eat2:

Since there isn't much sense of scale, they're somewhat bigger than golf balls, but smaller than tennis? I don't know, I'm not much help. I'll get this all down like QVC and start shooting with a ruler in the picture. LOL 

 

View attachment clm_ftr.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> From the completely bad for you pile of food.... clam fritters. :eat2:
> 
> Since there isn't much sense of scale, they're somewhat bigger than golf balls, but smaller than tennis? I don't know, I'm not much help. I'll get this all down like QVC and start shooting with a ruler in the picture. LOL



Wowzers!  See what I've been missing living so far from the coast?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 28, 2006)

Indoor grilled chicken breasts, cauliflower and broccoli in cheese sauce.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't have anything good to eat tonight... will see if I can rustle something up in a bit. 

I'm considering attempting my first pot roast this week, will definitely share pics if I do.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2006)

Eureka! I finally made something that tastes good. I got this crock pot beef stew recipe off of allrecipes.com. I didn't do all the fancy ceremonial prep stuff they suggested via the recipe, I just threw all the ingredients in the pot including the partianlly forzen meat and went to my gig. When I came home in that freezing rain storm I walked into the most inviting smell and the hot stew was just what the doctor ordered. I substituted beef broth for water, tapioca for flour and Cauliflower for Potatoes. Then I weighted it down with garlic and a bay leaf and voila! Yummy nummy beef stew with a low carbohydrate content. I'm so excited. My sister said it looks like dog food, but I'll take it!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2006)

Next time, brown the stew meat before hand for added flavor. Also beer mixed with water adds "oomph" to the dish. I made a pot roast today in the crockpot, I know what I speak of  How mushy did the cauliflower become? I might just do that next time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2006)

I used fresh cauliflower. The smaller pieces crumbled at the touch of a fork but the bigger pieces stayed in tact quite well. I didn't put many in for fear it would tarnish the dish but I will put more in next time. The recipe suggested browning the meat first in flour but the last few times I cooked meat in the crock (without browning) the meat was dry. I didn't like that. It seemed the meat was over cooked and was dried out. I thought I would try just tossing it in frozen to see what it does and that solved the dryness problem plus eliminated the need for flouring. The stew was really oily though because the fat had not beem drained off the meat in advance. The fat floated to the top and was easily removed and thrown away once the stew had been refrigerated. I added about 1/4 cup of red wine and it seems fine. Do you think beer would be better? I may try that.

Next time I think I may toss in some frozen peas during the last leg of the cooking.


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2006)

Yum. I've been cold all day, Lilly. That stew looks and sounds like just the ticket. :eat2:


----------



## Friday (Oct 29, 2006)

Dinna look like dog food to me. Looks tasty. Don't eat the bay leaf though, my husband accused me of trying to kill him with a bay leaf. I'd throw in carrots and green beans too.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 29, 2006)

I roasted a chicken and had it with tomato soup with cheese and soda crackers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> I roasted a chicken and had it with tomato soup with cheese and soda crackers.



That looks delicious, but for some reason it's seated position is freaking me out! LOL


----------



## Friday (Oct 29, 2006)

> for some reason it's seated position is freaking me out! LOL



 I have one of those stands. It does actually roast a nicer chicken but is a pain to use in my smaller than standard oven. But dang Cynth, that looks luscious.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That looks delicious, but for some reason it's seated position is freaking me out! LOL




ME TOO! Looks like it was comfortably watching a movie. But with no head. Happy Halloween!  lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That looks delicious, but for some reason it's seated position is freaking me out! LOL



LOL I am sorry I was unaware that vertical chickens were upsetting.

The website that sells the pans also sell an awful fake chicken head to sit on
top of the neck. I don't find that attractive 

It really did taste good! And I really do like the way the poultry pal pan cooks chickens, all that crispy skin.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ME TOO! Looks like it was comfortably watching a movie. But with no head. Happy Halloween!  lol



Well I was watching the 2 free online episodes of Showtimes Dexter, while I ate it.. so it really did get dinner and a show.

If you like creepy shows and dont get showtime, you can watch Dexter here:

http://www.sho.com/site/dexter/sneakpeek/home.do

A serial killer who kills serial killers... I love it, it stars Michael C Hall (from 6 feet under).

Happy Halloween!


Friday it really is too bad your oven is not big enough to use your pan. I really use mine quite a bit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2006)

Sunday dinner: Chicken Fried steak, potatoes, cheesy brocolli, and green beans... 






And.. Blackberry cheesecake, held in the hands of the camera shy, Mrs. Fuzzy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> Well I was watching the 2 free online episodes of Showtimes Dexter, while I ate it.. so it really did get dinner and a show.
> 
> If you like creepy shows and dont get showtime, you can watch Dexter here:
> 
> ...




Gah, I want to watch that show so bad... I think I'm going to have to get Showtime and just bite the bullet.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 30, 2006)

oh my... as delish as all your meals looked... it was a VERY VERY BAD decision to look at this post so late at night when i *should* be in bed.. lol

however..considering it's been chilly these past few nights, thanks to some of you, I'm going to make some soup tomorrow 

keep posting folks.. your meals look so much better than mine lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheap Tostino's Sausage pizza and TGI Friday's frozen potato skins with a big dollop of sour cream.

Sometimes I just want something totally unhealthy


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2006)

Misty that pizza looks good, I mean... not GOOD, but good, you know? Sometimes I just get a craving for weird stuff like that. 

Here's tonight's dinner - homemade baked mac and cheese with breadcrumb topping. 

Best part was, I didn't have to make it, my mother came over and whipped it up. 

View attachment bkdmcchs.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty that pizza looks good, I mean... not GOOD, but good, you know? Sometimes I just get a craving for weird stuff like that.
> 
> Here's tonight's dinner - homemade baked mac and cheese with breadcrumb topping.
> 
> Best part was, I didn't have to make it, my mother came over and whipped it up.


I absolutely love those pizzas..but my grandmother made them all the time for us when we were kids..so I think that's why..

and damn..they are cheap..lol..

your mac n cheese looks yummy..I've only had homemade once and it wasn't made by me..lol

I guess I know what I'll be having tomorrow night..


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty that pizza looks good, I mean... not GOOD, but good, you know? Sometimes I just get a craving for weird stuff like that.
> 
> Here's tonight's dinner - homemade baked mac and cheese with breadcrumb topping.
> 
> Best part was, I didn't have to make it, my mother came over and whipped it up.




I love love love mac and cheese...I could eat an entire pan. It is just *that* good.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 30, 2006)

I loved baked mac and cheese.


----------



## fyron (Oct 31, 2006)

this is actually kind of old from when i had a camera  










but doesn't it look shiny and yummy anyways? lol it's the most simple reciepe in the world :happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 31, 2006)

Dinner last night, pictures came out too bright so here's the best one. 

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, corn, and biscuits.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 31, 2006)

Catfish, four cheese mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Fat&Blonde (Nov 1, 2006)

Cynth, just wanted to say your catfish looks yummy!! I'm not much of a seafood eater myself, but every now and then I like fried catfish. 'course, the mashed potatoes make it that much more appetizing!!

And AM, how weird we are on a similar wavelength...or at least, your mom and I are...LOL...I made homemade mac and cheese with bread crumb topping on Saturday night! (psst.....I took your advice and peeked in on this thread....thanks for nothing....now I'm craving all sorts of goodies!!!)


----------



## Brandi (Nov 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ME TOO! Looks like it was comfortably watching a movie. But with no head. Happy Halloween!  lol




Even with no head SVS you'd steal his skin lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 1, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Even with no head SVS you'd steal his skin lol




How right you are!! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2006)

Tomato soup (with milk), thanks to the pics and talking about it... and some tuna on potato rolls. 

 

View attachment tmsp_tna.jpg


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Even with no head SVS you'd steal his skin lol



I found this post quite disturbing. Who has no head, SVS or the chicken?  I'm askeered! :shocked:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 3, 2006)

Past 2 nights I have had hot pork sandwiches with bbq sauce and cheese.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess b/c of being extra busy lately I haven't had time to view this thread or cook. Now that I have, I feel as though I will pass out from hunger or a foodgasm-not sure which. Ya'll sure eat good and have re-inspired me to whip up a dish or two or three this weekend. I'll have pics to post on Monday. Maybe baked potato soup, maybe enchiladas, maybe homemade mac and cheese. Ok, time for a cigarette.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 3, 2006)

inspired by this thread, i decided to have grilled cheese & tomato soup... so nice after a long day at the office on a crisp fall day.... ahhhh


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 3, 2006)

Taco Soup..with and without condiments 

Every thing's better with a dollop View attachment 11078


View attachment 11079


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 3, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Taco Soup..with and without condiments




Recipe please.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Recipe please.


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That looks delicious, but for some reason it's seated position is freaking me out! LOL



Ah ha ha ha! Me too! Nothing better than a roast chicken calmly watching one set the table.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 4, 2006)

Oooo, all those food looks yummy...*drooling*


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Roast Beast, Roasted Taters, french sliced green beans, hard rolls, dinner salad.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Roast Beast, Roasted Taters, french sliced green beans, hard rolls, dinner salad.




MMM looks yummy. I also had roasted beast (crockpot style), and rolls.. but then I wussed out and made gravy and nothing else. Those potatoes look fantastic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> MMM looks yummy. I also had roasted beast (crockpot style), and rolls.. but then I wussed out and made gravy and nothing else. Those potatoes look fantastic.



Thank you.  When I bought the roast at the store, I was about to buy a bag of red potatoes. When I saw that the price was the same for red, and golds.. I grabbed the bag of Yukon Golds instead. Also, I boiled the potatoes first, then put them in with the roast. But they were drying out, so when I pulled the roast out to rest, I recoated the potatoes with the drippings and let them roast in the pan for another 15 minutes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 5, 2006)

My dinner tonight: 

Baked cheese grits





And corned beef brisket with carrots and potatoes:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2006)

View attachment dinner022.jpg​
Dinner was sliced turkey with garlic and pepper, baby artichokes with garlic and parmesan cheese, cornbread stuffing and homemade cranberry relish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My dinner tonight:
> 
> Baked cheese grits



Come on, Joy. You took those pictures back in 2002.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Leftovers!





Spaghetti (with some pesto tossed in), and Pork noodle stirfry


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 5, 2006)

That corned beef looks delish! And SVS, that turkey.... yum!!!!!

I had mac and cheese from the box, it wasn't inspiring enough to click a picture of. 

Harrumph.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Come on, Joy. You took those pictures back in 2002.


 :doh: You caught me, Fuzz-man. 

Actually, I changed the batteries in my camera and was in too big of a hurry to set the calendar.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That corned beef looks delish!


 It was yummy!! The only thing I hate about corned beef, though, is that I spend the next hour picking it out of my teeth.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And SVS, that turkey.... yum!!!!!



Are you serious? I thought the pic looked disgusting! Really! But I posted it anyhow.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are you serious? I thought the pic looked disgusting! Really! But I posted it anyhow.




LOL, yeah, it looked good to me!  

Here's my dessert, since I had no real food that was picture worthy. 

Warm brownie with caramel ice cream (Hood Bear Creek Caramel). 

Mmmmm. Hard to photograph it with/without a flash, so hopefully it's close enough to cause a drool or two. 

View attachment P1010099.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, yeah, it looked good to me!
> 
> Here's my dessert, since I had no real food that was picture worthy.
> 
> ...




NOW yer talkin'! I love me some caramel!!


----------



## SummerG (Nov 6, 2006)

i didn't cook it, but it was yummy (and even yummier because someone else cooked it for me  ) fried chicken filets & mac n cheese


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2006)

Tonites dinner:

Oven roasted Crispy chicken and Stir fried peppers, onions, broccoli and pineapple in a Hoisin and hot pepper sauce.

:eat1: :eat1: 

View attachment dinner600.JPG


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 7, 2006)

We just made this for tonite. It's beefy pasta, but we added ground turkey instead of ground beef. It has pasta, ground turkey and "Boston Market" brand beef gravy all mixed in. It taste yummy!


----------



## jamie (Nov 7, 2006)

*drumroll please.............*


I made my first lasagna this weekend. This is a big deal because I am NOT a good cook, and do not make anything from scratch without some helpers. This one was all from my fat little hands and apparently it was a hit. I am not a huge fan of Italian food, I made it mainly for the boy and he ate almost half of it himself... the rest I put in the freezer for later.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

jamie said:


> *drumroll please.............*
> 
> 
> I made my first lasagna this weekend. This is a big deal because I am NOT a good cook, and do not make anything from scratch without some helpers. This one was all from my fat little hands and apparently it was a hit. I am not a huge fan of Italian food, I made it mainly for the boy and he ate almost half of it himself... the rest I put in the freezer for later.




Looks VERY good Jamie, congrats on a first try success!!


----------



## SummerG (Nov 7, 2006)

i love pizza! tonight i had the brooklyn style from dominos. i like it a lot better than their normal style. it has provolone in the cheese and a thinner crust. reminds me of papa ginos.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

SummerG said:


> i love pizza! tonight i had the brooklyn style from dominos. i like it a lot better than their normal style. it has provolone in the cheese and a thinner crust. reminds me of papa ginos.



OHHHHHH shut up!!!!!!!

Okay, I LOVE Papa Gino's pizza (I don't consider it just pizza, it's sort of it's own food because it's so different from most of our pizza in New England, and the closest to me is about 25 mins, so I can't get it often). Anyway, I've been curious about the new Brooklyn style because of the cheese addition, and now I'm going to have to try it. 

Ohhhhhhhh, I'm drooling... and I generally can't stand Domino's pizza.... so I must be desperate.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2006)

Jamie, that lasagna looks sooo good. Cheesy and crispy and HUGE! Yum! I love lasagna and hope to make that non-tomato based recipe that panhype posted. It looked really good.


----------



## Mary (Nov 8, 2006)

SummerG said:


> i love pizza! tonight i had the brooklyn style from dominos.



That's Dominos? It actually looks... how should I say it... good!

All these pics are making me hungry. :eat1:


----------



## Friday (Nov 8, 2006)

You make lasagne and my husband will follow you anywhere. :wubu:


----------



## SummerG (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, I'm drooling... and I generally can't stand Domino's pizza.... so I must be desperate.


 


Mary said:


> That's Dominos? It actually looks... how should I say it... good!
> 
> All these pics are making me hungry. :eat1:


 
heh, i know, dominos is not my favorite by far... it's more of a quick fix since they usually take about 15 minutes to cook & deliv my pizza. but this brooklyn style is not nearly as bad as their regular style. (a shining review, eh? lol, really, it's a big step up, but i'd still rather have my fave- pizza hut meat lovers, or a local pizza)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2006)

SummerG said:


> heh, i know, dominos is not my favorite by far... it's more of a quick fix since they usually take about 15 minutes to cook & deliv my pizza. but this brooklyn style is not nearly as bad as their regular style. (a shining review, eh? lol, really, it's a big step up, but i'd still rather have my fave- pizza hut meat lovers, or a local pizza)



Okay, I had it today. 

You're right... it's not nearly as bad... and that's about all I can say, but it's not good, and I won't be rushing to pick it up again. 

DAMN I really want some Papa Gino's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, I know its wednesday, but I took this picture yesterday.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I know its wednesday, but I took this picture yesterday.



mmmm, messy eatin'.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 9, 2006)

Hamburger Helper Beef Pasta..no milk..mmmm (From Monday night) View attachment 11202


Footlong cheese coney, cheddar peppers and cheese tots
View attachment 11203


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ......



Okay, I know that's a Diet Coke, but that glass, the ice cubes.... you're going to start me on a Coke kick, I can feel it. 

I had franks and beans tonight.... it wasn't that exciting, so no pic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I know that's a Diet Coke, but that glass, the ice cubes.... you're going to start me on a Coke kick, I can feel it.
> 
> I had franks and beans tonight.... it wasn't that exciting, so no pic.



I *had* franks and beans last night and I had the same thought. But.. it is everyday food tho.
(And Yeah, I just gotta have my Diet Coke)(And you've given me an idea what to put up as my new avatar...)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I *had* franks and beans last night and I had the same thought. But.. it is everyday food tho.
> (And Yeah, I just gotta have my Diet Coke)(And you've given me an idea what to put up as my new avatar...)



Yeah, I guess I don't want to take pics of something that I don't enjoy that much... these were very "eh" on the grand scale of food enjoyment. 

I should have taken a picture of my milk and cookies earlier... best (and only other thing) I had all day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I guess I don't want to take pics of something that I don't enjoy that much... these were very "eh" on the grand scale of food enjoyment.
> 
> I should have taken a picture of my milk and cookies earlier... best (and only other thing) I had all day.



Now you're talking! :bounce:


----------



## SummerG (Nov 10, 2006)

this is dinner the other night - frozen fish patties on hamburger rolls w/ waffle fries. i am very limited in my seafood "likes" and fish sticks and frozen patties seem to be tops heh. 







And... I actually woke up before the sun today and made chocolate chip pancakes. i also made some home fries (just potatoes with salt & pepper) but they looked gross after i drenched them in ketchup.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 10, 2006)

Last night for dinner I made Mexican Chicken Kiev with stuffing. The regular chicken Kiev is stuffed with butter and herbs. The Mexican chicken Kiev is stuffed with cheese and green chilies. I also crust it with crushed Cheez-its and then bake it. This picture doesn't do it justice but it is really good.


----------



## biodieselman (Nov 10, 2006)

This is biodieselman's wife. Today I made a casserole of portabello ravioli, broccoli and diced tomatoes in Alfredo sauce topped with melted mozzarella cheese. 

View attachment foodee2.jpg


----------



## biodieselman (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't figured out how to post two pictures in one post yet so here's part two of our feast! We also tried a recipe for the first time that I've had my eye on, Kabocha squash with brown butter. My husband grew the kabocha in his garden; it is a delicious winter squash that is creamy and naturally sweet when roasted. I quartered and roasted one Kabocha, glazed the roasted quarters with maple syrup and topped them off with browned butter and pecans, lightly salted. Sprinkled a little nutmeg on top. Wow, was this good, a definite keeper recipe!! 

View attachment foodee3.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> This is biodieselman's wife. Today I made a casserole of portabello ravioli, broccoli and diced tomatoes in Alfredo sauce topped with melted mozzarella cheese.




Well that looks lovely!!! And what a lovely little presentation/table/setting thing you have going on. Puts my laptop background pics to shame! lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 10, 2006)

Tonight's dinner - Haggis, neeps and tatties. Haggis is mostly now pork not mutton as it used to be. Its pork offal with oatmeal and spices. Its in a plastic casing (not stomach anymore!!) and despite what people think, it tastes really good! Neeps are buttered mashed swede (turnip) with pepper and tatties are mashed creamed potatoes. This is my fussy teenage son's favourite dinner (minus the neeps lol). 

View attachment haggis1.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight's dinner - Haggis, neeps and tatties. Haggis is mostly now pork not mutton as it used to be. Its pork offal with oatmeal and spices. Its in a plastic casing (not stomach anymore!!) and despite what people think, it tastes really good! Neeps are buttered mashed swede (turnip) with pepper and tatties are mashed creamed potatoes. This is my fussy teenage son's favourite dinner (minus the neeps lol).



I've never seen Haggis (or neeps ) before. Interesting. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Homemade cheese tortelliini soup with kielbasa, carrots, and green beans.

...well, maybe a goulash.. a stew? A pasta dish?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2006)

*grumble*

You guys make me want to buy some pretty new dishes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

Cheesy and not so cheesy pigs in a blanket along with a side of sweet corn with lots of butter

Nothing fancy..but good


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 12, 2006)

A belated birthday dinner at my friend Linda's tonite. She made:

View attachment biscuits046.jpg

Homemade biscuits with cheese and garlic

View attachment soup58.jpg

Homemade chicken noodle soup! yummmmm

View attachment Cake065.jpg

A pretty birthday cake!

View attachment cakeslice08.jpg

Here's a slice!​
It was fun - and yummy!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 12, 2006)

My pic didn't work! But I had some Smoke Daddy BBQ takeout tonight and it rocked. Pulled BBQ chicken with great sauce, coleslaw, mac & cheese, cornbread, beans....yum! I think I've been craving good coleslaw (and not getting it for months). This was perfect--very cabbagey, not too soupy, crisp and tangy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A belated birthday dinner at my friend Linda's tonite. She made: A pretty birthday cake!
> It was fun - and yummy!



Woah! That's a pretty serving plate!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

For the first course, I made waffles:






And then 2nd course: egg, cheese, sausage bake with hashbrowns:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> For the first course, I made waffles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recipe for the bake please


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2006)

dinner tonight was born years ago when I was living on my own the first time around and couldn't figure out what to do with the groceries I had. I had chicken breasts and a can of sliced potatoes. So, I cooked the chicken breasts in some butter with garlic and parmesean cheese. After an hour I added the sliced potatoes and cooked for another 30 mins..15 covered and the last 15 without

Tonight I added a can of mushrooms to the mixture..and it's actually quite good. Oh and a side of green beans completes the meal


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 12, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight's dinner - Haggis, neeps and tatties. Haggis is mostly now pork not mutton as it used to be. Its pork offal with oatmeal and spices. Its in a plastic casing (not stomach anymore!!) and despite what people think, it tastes really good! Neeps are buttered mashed swede (turnip) with pepper and tatties are mashed creamed potatoes. This is my fussy teenage son's favourite dinner (minus the neeps lol).



Ruby, when my mom was pregnant with me in the UK and she routinely went to visit a family friend in Scotland, they always had lardy cakes, neeps, and kidney pie! She craved it to no end! I never knew what neeps looked like before this, being an old American girl!  Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Cream of Tomato Soup with Popcorn (just a handful at a time)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ruby, when my mom was pregnant with me in the UK and she routinely went to visit a family friend in Scotland, they always had lardy cakes, neeps, and kidney pie! She craved it to no end! I never knew what neeps looked like before this, being an old American girl!  Thanks!



You're very welcome! I've always fancied trying lardy cakes, but we can't get them in Glasgow, they sound wonderful! I'd give the kidney pie a miss though!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Cream of Tomato Soup with Popcorn (just a handful at a time)



Okay...... WHAT???????????????????


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay...... WHAT???????????????????




no no..it's a great combination! like little puffy, corny croutons!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> no no..it's a great combination! like little puffy, corny croutons!



Especially with Extra-Butter-Lover's fresh and hot right from the microwave. I was out of microwave popcorn, btw, so I had to get out the hot-air popper and the Jiffy-Airpop popcorn instead. I think the microwave has really really spoiled us.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay guys, I'll give it a shot sometime... promise. 

I can't say much, I like to dip my popcorn in mustard. I'd just never heard of anything quite like that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 13, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight's dinner - Haggis, neeps and tatties. Haggis is mostly now pork not mutton as it used to be. Its pork offal with oatmeal and spices. Its in a plastic casing (not stomach anymore!!) and despite what people think, it tastes really good! Neeps are buttered mashed swede (turnip) with pepper and tatties are mashed creamed potatoes. This is my fussy teenage son's favourite dinner (minus the neeps lol).



Ruby, one of the dishes my sweetie remembers most fondly from our trip to Scotland in 2002 was haggis with tatties and neeps. We had it in a little place called Cluanie Inn. It was a chilly rainy day and coming into the warm and eating a nice, big, filling meal was just what we needed. I had beef curry in a jacket that was also very good. Since then he's made haggis several times and done a good job.

He'd love your recipe, though, I'm sure, if you'd be willing to share?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay guys, I'll give it a shot sometime... promise.
> 
> I can't say much, I like to dip my popcorn in mustard. I'd just never heard of anything quite like that.



Really? Dipped individually, or...

Have you ever had Snyder's Honey Mustard and Onion Pretzel peices?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Really? Dipped individually, or...
> 
> Have you ever had Snyder's Honey Mustard and Onion Pretzel peices?



Yeah, I get a bowl of popcorn, and a little dish of mustard (I only like genuine yellow mustard, nothing spicy, etc) and I grab a couple of pieces, dip the tips in mustard, and munch away. 

It's actually an old dieting trick that I liked and just made it something I still do. I still love cheese and buttered popcorn, but sometimes the mustard is a nice change of pace. 

I've had the Snyders flavored stuff... they sort of gross me out, it's too much. The only flavored pretzels I used to really like are the Rold Gold cheesy ones. They're GREAT!


----------



## SummerG (Nov 13, 2006)

went to my sister's for dinner... it was so awesome!

the prime rib:





my plate:





blueberry pie and mocha fudge ice cream


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG Summer...that looked terrific!!!!!! What cut of meat was that? I want some...like...NOW!


----------



## Brandi (Nov 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG Summer...that looked terrific!!!!!! What cut of meat was that? I want some...like...NOW!




I believe it said prime rib SVS


----------



## jamie (Nov 13, 2006)

Dinner last night - 
Sesame mandarin salmon, steamed brussel sprouts, parmesan risotto and a cracked pepper veggie blend that I mixed with some soy sauce to keep the theme alive.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> Dinner last night -
> Sesame mandarin salmon, steamed brussel sprouts, parmesan risotto and a cracked pepper veggie blend that I mixed with some soy sauce to keep the theme alive.



holy moly...and this was dinner at HOME??


----------



## jamie (Nov 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> holy moly...and this was dinner at HOME??



It only took 15 minutes to prep and 30 to cook...so it looks much more elaborate than it was. The risotto is wonderful and creamy, it is from a box from the Lundberg rice company. The salmon I marinated in Brianna's Sesame Mandarin dressing and cooked 6 minutes on each side. The veggies were all frozen and I either steamed and tweaked them or sauteed and tweaked them . Making hot chocolate for dessert took longer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Recipe for the bake please




She echoed my thoughts here.....


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 13, 2006)

My son has been asking for chicken fried steak for 2+ weeks and so tonight I tried my hand at it. I've never made it before so didn't really know where to start but it came out really yummy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> My son has been asking for chicken fried steak for 2+ weeks and so tonight I tried my hand at it. I've never made it before so didn't really know where to start but it came out really yummy!



:eat2: I heart Chicken fried steak!  With lots of creamy gravy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 13, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> My son has been asking for chicken fried steak for 2+ weeks and so tonight I tried my hand at it. I've never made it before so didn't really know where to start but it came out really yummy!



Ella, that looks GREAT!!!! I'll be over in 6 hours or so.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG Summer...that looked terrific!!!!!! What cut of meat was that? I want some...like...NOW!




ok, duh. you said prime rib. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2006)

( Sausage, Egg and Cheese bake recipe posted in a new breakfast thread)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2006)

Today? Shepherd's Pie.... veddy good.

(Sorry, pic was of second helping, so plate is a bit mussed up.) 

View attachment sh_pi.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

I did the same thing, rather I was on my second helping of vegetable beef soup when I remembered "Hey! I need to take a picture!"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I did the same thing, rather I was on my second helping of vegetable beef soup when I remembered "Hey! I need to take a picture!"




gotta love a man who really knows how to butter his bread.

drives me nuts when people put the teensiest bit of butter!! :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2006)

*hee* I'm the kind of person that likes to spread (insert name of spread, butter, topping) from sea to shining sea.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> Dinner last night -
> Sesame mandarin salmon, steamed brussel sprouts, parmesan risotto and a cracked pepper veggie blend that I mixed with some soy sauce to keep the theme alive.



mmmm I LOVE salmon and risotto. Coincidentally I was just talking about salmon with risotto in chat yesterday and had to tell someone what risotto was, and I gave him some recipes. Your veggies look yummy too, I'll try them next time!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Ruby, one of the dishes my sweetie remembers most fondly from our trip to Scotland in 2002 was haggis with tatties and neeps. We had it in a little place called Cluanie Inn. It was a chilly rainy day and coming into the warm and eating a nice, big, filling meal was just what we needed. I had beef curry in a jacket that was also very good. Since then he's made haggis several times and done a good job.
> 
> He'd love your recipe, though, I'm sure, if you'd be willing to share?



I googled the Cluanie Inn, it looks lovely! I'm afraid to say I just buy my haggis from the butcher or the supermarket and I don't know anyone who makes their own. I think probably because some of the ingredients are not readily available to buy. I'm very impressed that your husband has made it himself! I heard that there is a place in the US now manufacturing haggis, since its illegal to import it to the US. I will see if I can find out where. If I can, I'll post here again. 

I hope you had a great holiday here and come back soon!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Tonight's dinner was a lazy one, everything came from the freezer. Chicken, cheese and broccoli lattice, potato croquettes and sweetcorn. Not very colourful but it tasted nice. However I now want some of that beef vegetable soup with the pasta or that gorgeous looking chicken noodle soup that was posted, they look great! 

View attachment croquette.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2006)

Beef and (Refried) Bean Tacos with mexi-rice and corn






The tacos are garnished with pico de gallo, sour cream, cheddar cheese, and shredded lettuce.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2006)

Breakfast  Recipe: Bowl, Fruit Loops..Land O Lakes Lactose Free Whole Milk *very good* and a big honking spoon


----------



## Brandi (Nov 18, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Breakfast  Recipe: *Bowel*, Fruit Loops..Land O Lakes Lactose Free Whole Milk *very good* and a big honking spoon




I'm REALLY hoping you mean bowl?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm REALLY hoping you mean bowl?


Um..don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Chili dogs!*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

Left over enchiliadas for lunch. She made them with Old El Paso sauce and they were good..I'm convinced I used too much and I didn't cover the pan to cook them and I probably burnt the sauce..cause these were sooo good!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

I made soup yesterday. It is vegetable broth, red potatoes, macaroni, kale, fresh carrots, black pepper, red pepper, dried chili peppers, pinto beans, fresh broccoli, vegetarian sausage & onions and garlic. With a salad of spinach, roma tomatoes, carrots, raw onion, feta cheese and green garlic dressing.

I made way too much soup, so you're looking at my "everyday" meal for the rest of the week...er until I'm sure it's getting moldy and throw the remainder out!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2006)

BBQ Pork chop, with stuffing and rice, and Cheesy Broccoli/Cauliflower bake.


----------



## Cat (Nov 21, 2006)

This is based upon a recipe that I got from Vickie. I love, love, love it. 

Today's bowl is leftover's from last night's dinner, so the tortellini are a bit plumper and there's less liquid, too. It's probably better the second day...aren't most italian meals and soups?
Here's the recipe:

*Tortellini and Italian Sausage Soup*

1 lb mild italian sausage 
1 onion, chopped 
8 cloves garlic, thinly sliced or minced 
6 cups broth (chicken) (If you want, us bullion cubes and appropriate water)
2 cups water 
1 qt canned tomatoes 
1 cup sliced carrots (or more. I vote more as i lurrrve carrots)
1/2 tbsp basil (fresh or dried) 
2 tbsp dried oregano 
1 8 to 12 oz can tomato sauce (I usually end up using 1/2 can of Tomato paste as I rarely keep little sauce cans stocked)
2 cups sliced zucchini 
16 oz pkg tortellini pasta (cheesy or meaty) 
3 tbsp fresh parsley, chopped (I often neglect to add this, but it's still just as good!)

Directions:
In a 5 pan, brown sausage, onions and garlic. Stir in broth, water, tomatoes, carrots, basil, oregano, tomato sauce, and sausage. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered for 30 minutes. Skim fat from the soup. Stir in zucchini and parsley. Simmer covered for 30 minutes. Add tortellini during the last 10 minutes. Serve with either nummy fresh rolls or some crusty italian bread. 

By th way, here's the recipe I used for the roll in the background (which is pictured on it's side):

*Parker House Rolls* 

6 cups bread flour 
2 packages yeast 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 tsp. salt 
2 sticks/cubes butter 
2 cups hot water 
1 egg 

Directions:
Using a large heavy duty stand mixer with the dough hook installed, combine 3 cups of flour, yeast, sugar and salt. Add a stick/cube of butter that has been melted. Add the water as you turn on the mixer. Add the egg. Keep mixing on medium speed for about 5 minutes. (Helps to activate the gluten in the flour!) On low speed, add the remaining three cups of flour, one cup at a time. At this point, I let the mixer do the kneading for several minutes. If your mixer can't handle the load, remove the dough and hand-knead the dough until the flour is incorporated and the dough has a good texture. Put the kneaded dough into lightly greased bowl. Cover with either plastic wrap or a moistened towel. Let rise until double. Punch the dough down. Take the remaining butter (1 stick/cube) and melt into a 13x9 or larger baking pan. Form into rolls (use your imagination, there are LOTS of shapes to make!). Dip each roll into the butter, flip it over and set into the pan of melted butter. Bake at 400 degrees for ~18 minutes or until the tops are golden brown. Delicious! 

View attachment tortellinisoup.jpg


----------



## Risible (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Cat,

I, too, make the Parker House rolls. In fact, I'm planning on making them this Thursday for our Thanksgiving feast. I make my dough in the bread machine, however. It makes it so very simple to pull out the dough, already risen once, shape the rolls and let them rise once more. They are so very, very yummy, especially with lots of butter!!


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

Misty, your cereal looks nuclear, girl!


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

Mrs. Bio, you look like a very good cook. I've never seen those squash before -- do they usually sell them at the store? How nice to have a guy who likes to garden, eh?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat said:


> *Parker House Rolls*


Ohhhhhh...Parker house rolls...


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2006)

Risable,
I'm doing the rolls for Thanksgiving too. I get requests for them all the time.
I don't add any butter to 'em when I eat 'em 'cuz the crusty, buttery goodness at the bottom is purely divine on its own.

Parker House Rolls are so good that it was THE thing that made my husband's kids realize I was "OK". It was as if I brough manna from the gods down to Utah.

Liz(di-va), c'mon over, I'll make a batch for you!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat said:


> Liz(di-va), c'mon over, I'll make a batch for you!



yay! yay! I must say, those didn't just sound good, they looked like the real thing as well...I am impressed!


----------



## Risible (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat said:


> Parker House Rolls are so good that it was THE thing that made my husband's kids realize I was "OK". It was as if I brough manna from the gods down to Utah.



Cat,

I can relate to that. I got married for the first time almost six years ago (at 40!!); it is my husband's second marriage. He has two adult children. Our first married Christmas day together I spent with my family, and his kids came up to our house to spend some time with their Dad. I had made a big pot of chicken 'n dumplings for their dinner. Apparently, the c&d was a big hit with them, because the relationship between me and the kids really warmed up after that! They still comment on that big pot of c&d I made for them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am completely intimidated by making bread/rolls from scratch (never tried any other way either - like bread machine). Maybe someday I'll get up the guts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

We ate out again. Just Burger fare.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope we see Thanksgiving offerings tomorrow!!! Make sure you snap some pics, kids!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope we see Thanksgiving offerings tomorrow!!! Make sure you snap some pics, kids!!




What about having a Thanksgiving food pics thread?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> What about having a Thanksgiving food pics thread?




Sure if there are enough and people remember to snap the pictures... I was sort of thinking we'd be lucky to have a few... LOL, I think most will forget.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sure if there are enough and people remember to snap the pictures... I was sort of thinking we'd be lucky to have a few... LOL, I think most will forget.



Yeah, I was also thinking that most people will be with family who might look at them crosseyed when they try snapping pics.

"...fat _and_ food obsessed??"


----------



## Risible (Nov 23, 2006)

SVS,

I sent a couple of my sisters pics that I had taken for this thread that I posted a couple of weeks ago (of the kabocha squash with brown butter and pecans). I passed it off by saying, "And we'll be making this for our meal at our annual Christmas cabin weekend," (each family, and I have a big family, is assigned a meal). So I felt a secret thrill passing the food pics off like that  .

Today's feast, or at least some preliminary pics, are posted in the Holiday Food Pics thread.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah, I was also thinking that most people will be with family who might look at them crosseyed when they try snapping pics.
> 
> "...fat _and_ food obsessed??"



my mother is getting to her breaking point with my food photog hobby... but too bad, lol... i took pictures of everything... and i started a thread for the holiday food photos


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

Things have been so hectic that I've been way behind in posting pics etc. Here is a pic from a "First Fire" dinner that my friend cooked last week. He bought a new stove and thought a First Fire ceremonial dinner would be nice. And it was!

View attachment 05 firstfire.jpg

He made slow cooked pork chops with potatoes, onions, thyme, garlic, salt, pepper and...cream of mushroom soup! It came out really good.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2006)

Like SVS said, I'm WAY behind on my pics... so I'm going to try to catch up a bit... here we go. 

This is the most amazing chicken wild rice soup from Famous Dave's BBQ. We went on Saturday during the NJ Mini Bash, and I wish I'd just had 3 bowls of soup... it was SO damn good. I've looked up some recipes online, and although they seem to have way more in them than this soup did, I'm going to try to make a replica and only use the stuff I want.  

View attachment P1010142_sm.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is my amazingly wonderful birthday dinner (present from my Mom)... a 7 bone chuck roast, slow cooked all day and just falling apart, rice pilaf, and buttery peas and carrots! The sauce is a mushroom soup base with the meat juice/drippings mixed in. 

DE-LISH! 

View attachment P1010176_sm.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2006)

And here is my birthday cake, which sorry to report looked a lot better than it was. The bakery near me just isn't very good, and it's a Boston Creme cake, but the creme was more gelatinous than pudding-y, with very little flavor. It's too bad because the chocolate top was excellent. 

The happy ending was that we accidentally dropped it on the floor when we were putting it in the fridge, so we only had to endure one piece. I would like a birthday cake do-over though... I got robbed! 

View attachment P1010180_sm.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ... I would like a birthday cake do-over though... I got robbed!




Well you already know I owe you a cake...so next time I see you...it's CAKE TIME! (unfortunately that won't be for over a month. lol)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2006)

Double Fried Egg, with colby jack cheese and smoked turkey on cracked wheat bread with mayo, mustard, and Cholula pepper sauce.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is my first enchilada pie. It was suppose to be enchilada suisa but my daughter was not willing to wait for my attention so I made it a pie lol. I also added green, red, and yellow peppers as a layer. Turned out really good!View attachment small.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 26, 2006)

Ahhh, kids.... keep the pics comin! 

I went out to lunch today, so I'll have a couple to put up when I get the pics off the camera (batteries are dead!).


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh wow you guys have been cooking some great stuff! 

I have been busy the past 2 weeks, but I am back to "normal" now
and can get back to my post reading.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

We have been neglecting my favorite thread 

Tonight's dinner..nachos

Velveeta..a block of cream cheese, 2 cans of rotel and hot sausage fried and drained.

Yummy


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd just finished eating when I saw this thread. These are the leftovers and they didn't photograph too well. 

Ribs





Duck pancake roll




Lamb in hot dragon sauce. 




And finally plain chowmein.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'd just finished eating when I saw this thread. These are the leftovers and they didn't photograph too well.



Mmm, gave me a craving for Chinese.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Mmm, gave me a craving for Chinese.



Come to my house  I've got plenty left.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 28, 2006)

On Saturday night I made a creamy lemon smoked salmon risotto with mushrooms, and side salad. The pic really doesnt do it justice, maybe the cream made it look too gooey, but it tasted lovely!


Sunday night I made pork loin steaks with mushrooms and did a blue cheese sauce, and some steamed runner beans. It was very tasty.











View attachment risottoboards.JPG


View attachment porkboards.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2006)

*Double Cheese and Ham Chowder*






We got a couple inches of snow yesterday, and few more today. I figured it was time for a thick soup with hard rolls. (I'll post the recipe on the Fuzzy's Soup Kick thread)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2006)

I finally broke down and bought one of those California Kitchen pizzas..

I'm definitely disappointed. The salad was good..first time I've tried Newman's Own..it's honey mustard and quite nice


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *Double Cheese and Ham Chowder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




UHM, yum!!!!!!!

Must eat that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I finally broke down and bought one of those California Kitchen pizzas..
> 
> I'm definitely disappointed...




uh oh. I bought 2 of them last weekend. Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 29, 2006)

All the grilled cheese and tomato soup pics a few weeks ago got me in the mood, and I finally made it today. This is grilled mild cheddar on multi grain bread with Trader Joe's tomato and roasted red pepper soup (which is AWESOME.) I also sliced up a honey crisp apple to eat with the sandwich. If you haven't tried honey crisp yet - do it! Best apple ever.

View attachment grilledcheese1.jpg


View attachment grilledcheese2.jpg​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> All the grilled cheese and tomato soup pics a few weeks ago got me in the mood, and I finally made it today. This is grilled mild cheddar on multi grain bread with Trader Joe's tomato and roasted red pepper soup (which is AWESOME.) I also sliced up a honey crisp apple to eat with the sandwich. If you haven't tried honey crisp yet - do it! Best apple ever.



I require more information about that soda.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I require more information about that soda.




It's...lemony!

I like it but it isn't drop dead great. I think I was expecting more. Got it at Trader Joe's.

I do like their grapefruit soda tho. It's very tart!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's...lemony!
> 
> I like it but it isn't drop dead great. I think I was expecting more. Got it at Trader Joe's.
> 
> I do like their grapefruit soda tho. It's very tart!



Hmm, is it tart? Is it like a orange soda but with lemon? I think I'm hoping it's like a lemon/lime soda (but it's more lemon and it's yellow, it's not a Sprite type drink) that I had in Europe about a million years ago (can't even recall where, but I think it was England).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Hmm, is it tart? Is it like a orange soda but with lemon? I think I'm hoping it's like a lemon/lime soda (but it's more lemon and it's yellow, it's not a Sprite type drink) that I had in Europe about a million years ago (can't even recall where, but I think it was England).



I ended up not drinking it with dinner. So, I went back, opened it and tasted it. It is better than I remembered. Tart, has 12% lemon juice which means it's not very carbonated (didn't make that satisfying pfft! when I opened the can). It is like a lemon soda but a little cloudy as you can see below. Now that you've made me pay attention to it, I'm liking it more!  

p.s. and no high fructose corn syrup!

View attachment soda1.jpg​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I ended up not drinking it with dinner. So, I went back, opened it and tasted it. It is better than I remembered. Tart, has 12% lemon juice which means it's not very carbonated (didn't make that satisfying pfft! when I opened the can). It is like a lemon soda but a little cloudy as you can see below. Now that you've made me pay attention to it, I'm liking it more!
> 
> p.s. and no high fructose corn syrup!



Thank you for the thorough review!  I think I may check that out... it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I ended up not drinking it with dinner. So, I went back, opened it and tasted it. It is better than I remembered. Tart, has 12% lemon juice which means it's not very carbonated (didn't make that satisfying pfft! when I opened the can). It is like a lemon soda but a little cloudy as you can see below. Now that you've made me pay attention to it, I'm liking it more!
> 
> p.s. and no high fructose corn syrup!
> 
> View attachment 11846​



I prefer the aranciata flavor. If you want soda, with bite (and cane sugar) try G.U.S which stands for Grown Up Soda. Perhaps you've tried it already.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2006)

Peppridge Farm Chicken Pot Pie before and after demolition

These are really good. They are microwavable and the crust is oh so good 

View attachment 11860


View attachment 11861


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's...lemony!
> 
> I like it but it isn't drop dead great. I think I was expecting more. Got it at Trader Joe's.
> 
> I do like their grapefruit soda tho. It's very tart!



About grapefruit soda: My dad just had a kidney transplant a few weeks ago. He's on anti-immune system drugs for life in order to stop his body from killing the new kidney and they tell him that he must avoid grapefruit and grapefruit containing products. Apparently grapefruit overrides the drugs and if he should drink a Fresca or any grapefruit product this could kill his new kidney. Same goes for Starfruit.

This leads me to conclude that Grapefruit and Starfruit are EXCELLENT for the immune system. Just spreading the word.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 30, 2006)

I had a trip to the Chinese supermaket today - hooray! Here I have two of my favourite sticky rice in lotus leaf.(unwrapped as you can see!) They have the most delicious gooey meaty filling, very hard to describe. I also had four shrimp dim sum, with some soysauce/vinegar and some peanut sauce, for dipping.  

View attachment pork 007resize.JPG


----------



## SummerG (Nov 30, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I had a trip to the Chinese supermaket today - hooray! Here I have two of my favourite sticky rice in lotus leaf.(unwrapped as you can see!) They have the most delicious gooey meaty filling, very hard to describe. I also had four shrimp dim sum, with some soysauce/vinegar and some peanut sauce, for dipping.



the sticky rice things sound (and look) sooo yummy! now i think i'm gonna have to have chinese delivered, lol.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2006)

Tostadas....minus salsa that's in the back of my car at the dealership..lol

These were good..I baked the tortilla for 8 mins and they came out really crunchy. Yummers


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Breakfast  Recipe: Bowl, Fruit Loops..Land O Lakes Lactose Free Whole Milk *very good* and a big honking spoon



At where I work we call Fruit Loops baby crack. My kids LOVE them!:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> All the grilled cheese and tomato soup pics a few weeks ago got me in the mood, and I finally made it today. This is grilled mild cheddar on multi grain bread with Trader Joe's tomato and roasted red pepper soup (which is AWESOME.) I also sliced up a honey crisp apple to eat with the sandwich. If you haven't tried honey crisp yet - do it! Best apple ever.
> 
> View attachment 11842
> 
> ...



I have been eating grilled cheese and tomato soup (Trader Joe's Creamy Tomato) like a fiend since I saw that thread. But now I'm out of my stockpile of that soup since I moved away from Massachusetts. *sniffle*


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay, I've been behind on this thread (which I love so much, wike a wittle puppy... yesh I do!!!! uh....) so here are the things I've been holding on to. 

First: carbonara from Vinny Testas - it was pretty good, but slightly less creamy than I'd like. 

View attachment P1010395.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Next up, chicken parm and some manicotti - also from the same visit to Vinny Ts. The chicken was really good, but I was so stuffed from the bit of carbonara and about a loaf of bread with garlic oil... I barely had any of it.

D'oh! Just realized I never got a pic of the fried fresh mozzarella... which is the BEST thing I ate that day. It's SO damn good, it's just unreal. 

View attachment P1010398.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a pathetic office lunch shot, I just couldn't resist.... mmmm, ramen at 3:30 when you haven't eaten all day. Like my fancy ramen bowl?? LOL 

View attachment P1010400.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

And finally, tonights dinner.... chilli - didn't come out too bad. Funny how it never seems to come out quite the same everytime. Tonight was topped with some shredded block cheddar I had in the fridge. 

View attachment P1010402.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, AM, now I feel guilty. Here are pics I'd been holding back. But only since yesterday!

Nancy and I had a nice lunch at a local historic inn. I try not to take pics but couldn't resist when dessert was served. (She does NOT like it.  )

View attachment 07 mochaccino.jpg

My mochaccino (2 shots of espresso, chocolate etc.) I have concluded that I really am caffeine sensitive. I was wide awake till nearly 6 AM last night! yikes!


View attachment 10 ice cream sampler.jpg

I got the chef-made ice cream sampler. I chose hazelnut brittle ice cream, chocolate rum ice cream, and melon sorbet. Wonderful flavors.


View attachment 08 cakepumpkinicecream.jpg

Nancy got almond pound cake, with a caramel lace cookie, pumpkin ice cream and candied orange sauce. I tasted her ice cream - best pumpkin ice cream EVER.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Although I rarely want to eat what you post (I'm a plain Jane comfort food girl) it's all SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!! And if I imagine that frothy cup is hot cocoa, my mouth starts watering... LOL 

Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here is a pathetic office lunch shot, I just couldn't resist.... mmmm, ramen at 3:30 when you haven't eaten all day. Like my fancy ramen bowl?? LOL



Sometimes, ya just gotta make something quick and easy, and in these winter months hot!  And I have the same containers too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Although I rarely want to eat what you post (I'm a plain Jane comfort food girl) it's all SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!! And if I imagine that frothy cup is hot cocoa, my mouth starts watering... LOL
> 
> Yum!




Truthfully, Nancy's dessert shocked us both - we thought it would be a comforting hunk of cake with some ice cream. And out came this fussy thing. lol. This was following a lunch of a cheeseburger (me) and caesar chicken wrap (her). So who would have expected this fancy tower??

I also felt that way about my bread pudding on Thanksgiving. Come on - how can it get more comforting than bread pudding? And out come these 3 little cubes on a plate. wacky!


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> fried fresh mozzarella...



????? OMG, that sounds tastegasmic! I've never even heard of it, let alone tasted it. Do they bread it? Must have details!

And BTW, AM, your food looks delectable. 



SoVerySoft said:


> I also felt that way about my bread pudding on Thanksgiving. Come on - how can it get more comforting than bread pudding? And out come these 3 little cubes on a plate. wacky!



Yeah, what's with that? It's almost like Nouvelle Cuisine Redux, or something. If I want pretty little bits of food I'll go look at pictures, but when I want to eat, give me something substantial. I have to say that cookie looks delicious, though. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Thin spaghetti with meat sauce, green and wax beans, salad (not pictured), and crusty toasty gaaaahlic bread.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuzzy, your cookin' always looks so yummy and this is no exception. :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pasta with a cheese sauce of my own making (lots of different cheeses, some milk, seasoning, and whatever else I thought might taste good) peas and corn. 

I don't cook often but when I do it's like a science experiment. I just toss various things in a pot and hope I don't explode. Sometimes the results work and sometimes they don't. This one worked. :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: 


View attachment a.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fuzzy, your cookin' always looks so yummy and this is no exception. :eat2:



Mrs. Fuzzy laughs when I take a picture of my plate because I'll spend nearly as much time on presentation as I did on preparation.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Mrs. Fuzzy laughs when I take a picture of my plate because I'll spend nearly as much time on presentation as I did on preparation.



But we appreciate it! Tina's right, it always looks good. Kinda like Food Network, making me think I can cook by making it look so easy!


----------



## jamie (Dec 5, 2006)

Last night was the first time in a week that we have cooked at home. I found a new recipe on allrecipes.com and was dying to try it. It was for a chicken wellington casserole, kind of like beef wellington, but richer and so amazingly good.

Sorry for the lack of presentation. I just remembered at the last second before digging in to snap a pic. I served it with steamed broccoli (with a little I Can't Believe it Is Not Butter spray) and some spinach sauteed with garlic and chili pepper.






It is two chicken breast halves that have been browned in the pan about 4 minutes on each side in butter. Then when they are removed to the baking dish, sliced fresh mushrooms and green onions are browned in the same pan. The onion/mushroom mixture is blended with some cream cheese and spread on top of the chicken (which I sprinkled with red pepper flakes first) and then refrigerated crescent roll dough is spread over the top, tucking it all in. Baked for 20-25 minutes at 350. I am glad the boy liked it because I think it is definitely a do again. Yum!

Here is how it looked in the pan:





I tried to get a pic of my dessert a teeny tiny mini eclair but I couldn't get the lighting right, maybe next time.


----------



## Cat (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamie, the chicken wellington looks yummy! I don't think one can ever go wrong with cream cheese and crescent rolls. 

And AM, I now have a craving for fresh mozzarella sticks, even though I didn't see 'em, I could smell 'em! 

Fuzzy, your sketti night looks delish, too!

Here's my newest every day food entry. 
I title it "Stewy Oatmeal or What happens when you put too much barley in beef, barley vegetable soup". If you'd like to recreate this, pick any beef vegetable soup recipe and instead of 1/4 or 1/3 cup of pearl barley (yes, it reminds me of Pearl Bailey, too), put in a cup of it...oh and then cook it too long until you get beefy-barley-veggie-gruel. It's tasty, but a bit too much like beefy-oatmeal. Thank you. 

View attachment beefnbarley.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2006)

I got my car back today and celebrated with Johnny Carinos

Caesar Salad-Dressing overload provided by me..lol
View attachment 12092


Bread dipped in herbed *is that a word* olive oil with fried bits of garlic..OMG
View attachment 12093


Main Course-Baked Cheese Tort
View attachment 12094



a big honking slice of cheese cake with caramel sauce for dessert 
View attachment 12095


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> a big honking slice of cheese cake with caramel sauce for dessert
> View attachment 12095



I have been craving good cheesecake for WEEKS. Oh my goodness, I may have to have it shipped to me from somewhere fantastic soon. That looks so good...

Very jealous here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

New York Strip, with ranch beans, vegetable medley, yellow rice, and a side salad with blue cheese.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Mrs. Fuzzy laughs when I take a picture of my plate because I'll spend nearly as much time on presentation as I did on preparation.



I think that's cool and love a man who can cook. My honey can't really, but I think he'll learn, after we are married and living together next year.  Just saw your newest. Good thing we don't live together -- I would weigh a ton.  

Jamie, that looks SOOOOO nummy! I love cream cheese in just about anything, and that looks like some major comfort food there. I love gourmet food and really enjoy a complex mix of flavors, but mostly, I gravitate towards homey, comfort-foody stuff, and this looks like it.  I have to ask, though, what is that thing on the plate, in the foreground...?


----------



## Friday (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a 'shroom!


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it? I couldn't tell. I hated mushrooms until a year ago or so. Weird isn't it? Guess our tastes never really stop changing.


----------



## jamie (Dec 6, 2006)

As per usualy - Ms. Friday is right. It is a wayward mushroom that had been sauteed in the left over stuff from the chicken pan and then put under the cover.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

That's pretty bad when I can't recognize a mushroom, eh? :blush:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 6, 2006)

All your food looks so good. I wanna eat at your place. :eat1: 




Fuzzy said:


> New York Strip, with ranch beans, vegetable medley, yellow rice, and a side salad with blue cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> All your food looks so good. I wanna eat at your place. :eat1:



Thank you! 

With all this praise, I think I'll open a restaurant.


----------



## jamie (Dec 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With all this praise, I think I'll open a restaurant.



Pretty please....and can you make it a chain so that there is one in KY..:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

Tonight's dinner... sorry it's an after-thought shot. From scratch chicken pie, that I love oooohhhh so much. I can make it, but my mother made this one, and for some reason when she makes it I love it even more. 

 

View attachment P1010408.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight's dinner... sorry it's an after-thought shot. From scratch chicken pie, that I love oooohhhh so much. I can make it, but my mother made this one, and for some reason when she makes it I love it even more.



Holy mouth-watering tummy-grumbling pot pie Batman!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight's dinner... sorry it's an after-thought shot. From scratch chicken pie, that I love oooohhhh so much. I can make it, but my mother made this one, and for some reason when she makes it I love it even more.


Recipe please


----------



## Brandi (Dec 7, 2006)

Roasted red pepper baked pork chops with mashed potatoes, sauteed carrots and green beans with italian dressing and extra garlic!
View attachment rrporkchops.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

Subway Melt...on Italian Herb and Cheese bread. Light on the lettuce..heavy on the black olives with honey mustard..made Misty style...Cheese..meat..cheese..heated...yumm 

That white gooey stuff..thats my cheese all melted and gooey..Gooooood stuff man 

Add a size of cheetos puffs..and you're golden 

View attachment 12190


View attachment 12191


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Recipe please



Okay, will have to work it out... not hard, but if you don't know how to do a cream sauce I have to include that. 

Are we all confident in our roux making abilities so that I can skip that part?? lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, will have to work it out... not hard, but if you don't know how to do a cream sauce I have to include that.
> 
> Are we all confident in our roux making abilities so that I can skip that part?? lol


crap...never mind..LOL but post it for others!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 9, 2006)

Homemade burritos and spanish rice


----------



## SummerG (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been really lax on posting food pics... probably because it's been *a lot* of chinese and pizza, lol. today wasn't different... i had pizza.. but also chef salad





this is the pie i had for lunch friday...




this is the dinner my mother cooked (except for the stuffing, that was my job) last week sometime.


----------



## Risible (Dec 9, 2006)

It's funny; I always find myself browsing through this thread while waiting for my husband to get home from work so we can have dinner. And my appetite never fails to be stimulated while drooling over all this fine-looking food. WOW. :eat2: Do we eat good or what?

Today was a busy day, getting ready for my family Christmas get-together next weekend, baking cookies and such. Had time only for a nice broccoli and cheese soup with buttery garlic baguette for dinner, but it was good! The broccoli was the first harvest from our garden and it was especially fine! 

View attachment resize17.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, will have to work it out... not hard, but if you don't know how to do a cream sauce I have to include that.
> 
> Are we all confident in our roux making abilities so that I can skip that part?? lol



Of course!  Are we talking a white roux, or a light-tan cream roux?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2006)

I tried my hand at making enchiladas again..and OMG so good.

I put some refried beans inside with some green chilis and black olives on top of the cheese..soooo freaking good


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

i REALLY shouldn't be reading this at 02:28 in the morning while starving. We've got nothing in and it's making me SO hungry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 11, 2006)

I have company this weekend and we went out last night to celebrate his birthday. 

View attachment scallops4.jpg

I got seared scallops with spinach and potatoes (hiding under the spinach)


View attachment Steak5.jpg

And he got steak - this picture makes my mouth water!!


View attachment hotchoc2.jpg

AnnMarie - this time it really _is_ hot chocolate! ​
We came back home to have cake - click here to see it - Btw, the birthday boy's been hanging around Dimensions for years. Who is this mystery man? Follow the link!


----------



## Risible (Dec 11, 2006)

SVS,

I've gotta tell ya, I *really* enjoy the pics you post of your restaurant meals. They always make my mouth water (except, well, for the rosemary foam. That so did not work for me). Next time I'm in NJ (which will probably be never, but ya never know. Living in California, we tend to chose vacation spots closer to home) I'd love to share such a meal with you. *nods sagely to imaginary waiter* "Yes, I'll have one of everything. That's right- everything."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have company this weekend and we went out last night to celebrate his birthday.
> 
> View attachment 12318
> 
> ...



Ok, I just ate - but looking at those pics...I'm hungry again. :doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 12, 2006)

Risible said:


> Had time only for a nice broccoli and cheese soup with buttery garlic baguette for dinner, but it was good! The broccoli was the first harvest from our garden and it was especially fine!



Note to self: Learn how to make broccoli and cheese soup, and how to cultivate garlic.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 12, 2006)

This is curried lamb and peas with mashed potatoes ....VERY YUMMY!!

View attachment currylamb.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Of course!  Are we talking a white roux, or a light-tan cream roux?



I make a standard white roux and instead of using milk/cream for a cream sauce I use the broth from the pressure cooker (chicken/little bullion/little Bell's Seasoning) to make it in to a chicken sauce. I sometimes mix in an egg yolk when done, depends on my mood and how the sauce is looking. I salt and pepper it, but not super heavy - people can always do that on their plate. 

So that's the biggest part of the pie... the rest is the pressure cooked chicken, and pressure cooked potatoes and carrots.... add to crust, pour sauce over (amount is up to you, but I prefer enough that the bottom of the crust is filled, but not to edge... it will bubble up then), bake for about 30-40 mins until crust is golden brown. 

It's the BEST.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2006)

What sort of pressure cooker? Is it sauce pan sized?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What sort of pressure cooker? Is it sauce pan sized?



Nope, my pressure cooker is probably 6qt? It's the size of a big soup pot. I can cook a whole medium roaster chicken in there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is my lunch from Cheesecake Factory.... yummmmm, my favorite meal there. 

Chicken and Biscuits, hold the shrooms, hold the biscuits, extra side of sauce. It's all piled up on a mound of garlic mashed in the center. 

:eat2: :eat2:

And in case it's unclear, those are Gilligan's Island-sized carrots... they were crazy!!! 

View attachment P1010435.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nope, my pressure cooker is probably 6qt? It's the size of a big soup pot. I can cook a whole medium roaster chicken in there.



Aint we a pair. You don't like to fry, but you have a pressure cooker. I don't have a pressure cooker, yet I love my FryDaddy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Aint we a pair. You don't like to fry, but you have a pressure cooker. I don't have a pressure cooker, yet I love my FryDaddy.



Hmmm, maybe we should each get the missing piece for Christmas!


----------



## jamie (Dec 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here is my lunch from Cheesecake Factory.... yummmmm, my favorite meal there.
> 
> Chicken and Biscuits, hold the shrooms, hold the biscuits, extra side of sauce. It's all piled up on a mound of garlic mashed in the center.



Huh...did you say hold the biscuits?? Wha..?

Today I had chicken and dumplings from the cafeteria - picked out all the dumplins and threw away the chicken. Weird, yo.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2006)

Yesterday, GordoMejor and I headed down to Delaware to visit my friend, Karl Niedershuh - a longtime Dimensions contributor (writing, research, etc.)

We went out to lunch. Here's what we got (forgive the guys for their boring choices.  )


View attachment Mon-ChickenPesto 02.jpg

Basil Pesto Chicken - marinated chicken breast grilled and served with fresh homemade basil pesto, mozzarella cheese, lettuce and tomatoes on homemade focaccia.


View attachment Mon turkeyclub 01.jpg

Pancetta Club - Focaccia bread stuffed with pancetta, roasted turkey, provolone, lettuce and tomatoes, dressed with roasted red pepper sauce.


I got 2 appetizers instead of choosing an entree:​

View attachment Mon Clams 04.jpg

Steamed Littlenecks - Steamed littleneck clams served in a lemon garlic white wine sauce. This was terrific! I had to stop myself from drinking every drop of the broth. I did ask for bread to soak some up though.


View attachment Mon Crab spring rolls 06.jpg

Jumbo Lump Crab Cannelloni - Jumbo lump crab spring rolls with scallions, cilantro cream cheese, shallots and arugula, served with a pineapple ginger relish. I wouldn't call this cannelloni - they really were just spring rolls. And not much flavor - needed more crab and more cream cheese. And they were a little greasy.


View attachment Mon Gelato 11.jpg

The place was called "Caffe Gelato" and Karl and I each got a 4 scoop sampler. We shared them all. On the left: Peach, Chocolate Hazelnut, Wildberry, White Chocolate. On the right: Chocolate Hazelnut (we wanted 2), Creme Caramel, Tiramisu and Peanut Butter. They were all terrific!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2006)

I know the next couple of pics are off-topic, but I am setting the scene 

First, continuing my post above - we had the waiter snap our pic.

View attachment Mon Gord-Me-Karl 07.jpg

Gordo, Me and Karl


View attachment Mon BL house Xmas 17.jpg

We left Delaware and headed back to NJ where we stopped to see the amazing Christmas lights on the house of my friends Bob and Linda. 


View attachment Mon cheesesteak 18.jpg

Getting it back on topic - we ordered cheesesteaks and cheese fries for dinner! ​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I
> 
> 
> View attachment 12387
> ...




OMG..I want a real cheesesteak!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 13, 2006)

SVS - I love gelato! And those look delicious...

The only thing about living in Chicago is our seafood isn't nearly as fresh as the coasts...


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 14, 2006)

I wanna go on a road trip with Randi..all in favor raise your hand..(holding mine really high!!):bounce:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 14, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> I wanna go on a road trip with Randi..all in favor raise your hand..(holding mine really high!!):bounce:



Me too! Me too!!


----------



## Emma (Dec 14, 2006)

More chinese leftovers. 

This time it's beef chowmein with half beef in blackbean sauce and half roast pork curry


----------



## Brandi (Dec 14, 2006)

My version of cheesesteak on a toasted garlic bagette! YUM!

I had to chop the pic, as my daughters fingers were in it lmao!!
View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

We've been eating out lots again, and I don't have my camera with me. Never fear friends, I'll find something tasty to post.. eventually.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

Wednesday night I was craving a big, greasy hamburger..I still can't taste anything..but damn I wanted one so bad. So a girl I work with suggested this local hamburger joint and told me she always gets the big daddy. I figured it was just a double hamburger with the works.

View attachment 12483


And boy was I wrong..lol..That has GOT TO BE the biggest damn burger I've ever had in my possession. All the vegetables are underneath it.


View attachment 12484


Here it is with large order of tator tots I stupidly ordered.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2006)

Mouth....watering.....

Misty! You're killing me!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2006)

Whole wheat tortilla bread grilled with sharp and extra sharp cheddar cheese, diced onion, black olives and sliced tomato. :eat2:


----------



## SummerG (Dec 15, 2006)

so, i didn't remember till i was almost done with dinner.. but i didn't think it looked gross, so i figured i'd post what was left when i remembered to snap a pic. one of my favorite meals... prime rib from outback steakhouse (also had cheese fries, salad, and wings, but those were history) 



 


Then today a friend of mine told me he had nachos, which was an instant trigger, i needed nachos, and so a trip to the Bell it was.... Tacos, Nachos, Combo Burrito, and Caramel Apple Empanada.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I was going to go to my favorite Greek place, get a gyro, and take a picture of that.

But my favorite Greek place burned to the ground last night. 

What is with today?

I had pizza. Nothing worth photographing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to go to my favorite Greek place, get a gyro, and take a picture of that.
> 
> But my favorite Greek place burned to the ground last night.
> 
> ...



Oh my God... Fuzzy. 
Please just do me a favor, okay? Wrap yourself in a flame retardant blanket, lay down in bed, and don't move until Monday??

I'm worried about you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God... Fuzzy.
> Please just do me a favor, okay? Wrap yourself in a flame retardant blanket, lay down in bed, and don't move until Monday??
> 
> I'm worried about you.



I'm meeting with an electrician tomorrow morning to hook up my new spa. But I'll make sure he handles all the wires.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

And that he double checks the way he's wired it!



AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God... Fuzzy.
> Please just do me a favor, okay? Wrap yourself in a flame retardant blanket, lay down in bed, and don't move until Monday??
> 
> I'm worried about you.



Heh. I was just going to post and tell him to please just stay home and try to sleep through the weekend.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 16, 2006)

Tonight is actually greek night and fuzzy if you are going to hit me for what I'm about to type, hit me with a pepperoni stick...extra dry lmao

The guys at work paid me to make the following meal...

gyros stuffed pockes...like pizza pockets but with gyros stuff in it
pork soulvaki 
garlic roasted potatoes
greek salad


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll be right over, Brandi!   :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

From last night.... good ol' tomato soup and a tuna melt. 

It was GOOOD!!! 

View attachment P1010441.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Tonight is actually greek night and fuzzy if you are going to hit me for what I'm about to type, hit me with a pepperoni stick...extra dry lmao
> 
> The guys at work paid me to make the following meal...
> 
> ...



Hit you? How about hit _on_ you?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> From last night.... good ol' tomato soup and a tuna melt.
> 
> It was GOOOD!!!



That looks so good... I think I'm making that right NOW!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2006)

And I did make that right now!  Only, I'm kinda meatless at the moment, so I did open face broiled cheese toast, and tomato soup with popcorn.. naturally.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> And I did make that right now!  Only, I'm kinda meatless at the moment, so I did open face broiled cheese toast, and tomato soup with popcorn.. naturally.



Fuzz, I think that toast is a little light on cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2006)

Guilty as charged.  I need to go shopping.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Hit you? How about hit _on_ you?



You are just sweet talking to get my meat..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 17, 2006)

Lunch today.

An everything bagel with american cheese and turkey and a side of cheetos puffs.

Yummy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

Went to a Christmas party last night at my friends Linda and Bob's. (I posted a pic of their crazy Christmas light house a few days ago). They always go really over the top with their decorations and it's a joy to behold. It puts everyone in the Christmas spirit!

It wouldn't be Christmas without them (in so many ways!)

Anyhow, I wasn't sure where to post the pics of their party food - It didn't really qualify for the holiday dessert thread (altho some did) so I am posting them all here.

Enjoy! See if it makes you crave as much as it did me, when I edited the pics this afternoon.

Here goes:

View attachment cheese-etc07.jpg

Cheeses, pepperoni, olives, pickles, nuts, crackers and a Mexican salsa dip.


View attachment salsadip06.jpg

Closeup of the Mexican dip.


View attachment nuts-crackers08.jpg

And a closeup of the mixed nuts and cracker assortment.


View attachment beef-rollups-etc05.jpg

My favorite beef rollups, chicken salad and a cheese ball made from brie and marscapone cheese with lemon and lime garnish. That's a white bean and garlic dip in the background.


View attachment crabdip17.jpg

Hot crab dip with slivered almonds.​

more.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

Xmas party continued...

View attachment punch12.jpg

Here's a punch Linda made and topped with rainbow sherbet. 


View attachment hotdogs15.jpg

Hot dogs in a current jelly and mustard sauce. 


View attachment cookies-dip04.jpg

Homemade Christmas cookies and yeah, there's the pumpkin dip and gingersnaps again. This time I used more cream cheese in it.


View attachment cheesecakebites03.jpg

Mini chocolate covered cheesecake bites (vanilla fudge, raspberry and peanut butter flavors). I got these at Trader Joes (in the frozen dessert section). They are heavenly! Get some! You can eat them frozen or let them defrost for 10 minutes. I had never tried them before and was very impressed.


View attachment fridge14.jpg

Here's a quick snapshot of Linda's fridge (hey, a fridge is food-oriented!).​


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Lunch today.
> 
> An everything bagel with american cheese and turkey and a side of cheetos puffs.
> 
> Yummy



Misty, that sandwich wouldn't normally be on my radar, but damn that looks pretty good!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, Randi!!

I want more information regarding those beefy roll up things. 

I want to eat the chicken salad, and when I first looked at the punch bowl pic I thought it was much smaller and thought the sherbet was pastel colored tortellini... I was scared as hell for a minute. 



Looks like a yummy spread!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, Randi!!
> 
> I want more information regarding those beefy roll up things.
> 
> ...



You're right! It does look like tortellini! eek!

The chicken salad is really, really good - she gets it at the local Shop Rite, of all places. Much better than you would expect from a grocery store. And better than many home made versions.

Here is a recipe for the beef roll-ups. I found the recipe about 15 years ago in a recipe book and made them for a party. Linda adopted it as one of her party regulars, and I look forward to them every time! (and eat more than my share.)

She uses the flavored cream cheese you can get now (herb and garlic, I think). 

Here's a link to the recipe.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here is a recipe for the beef roll-ups. I found the recipe about 15 years ago in a recipe book and made them for a party. Linda adopted it as one of her party regulars, and I look forward to them every time! (and eat more than my share.)
> 
> She uses the flavored cream cheese you can get now (herb and garlic, I think).
> 
> Here's a link to the recipe.



Okay, can you just use like a medium cut roast beef to do these? I'm not really down with the idea of the canned meat thing.... wondering if you've tried it with a real slice of deli beef or something.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, can you just use like a medium cut roast beef to do these? I'm not really down with the idea of the canned meat thing.... wondering if you've tried it with a real slice of deli beef or something.



Salami is another good choice. I don't see why you can't use real sliced roast beef. Actually...that sounds good! I'd use a cream cheese/horseradish blend with that.

Have you ever had creamed chip beef (since you are into comfort foods, I thought I'd ask)...That's the same beef as the kind in the roll-ups. I kinda like it. It comes either in a jar or in packages in the deli section of the refrigerated case.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty, that sandwich wouldn't normally be on my radar, but damn that looks pretty good!



I love, love, love everything bagels. I'm having such a craving for this sandwhich..I'm having it for the next 2 days..LOL


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 17, 2006)

okay misty, if we were ever in Wisconsin at the same time, the state would go on red alert, oh cheese-o-phile. Those enchildas looks goopy and fantastic!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 17, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> okay misty, if we were ever in Wisconsin at the same time, the state would go on red alert, oh cheese-o-phile. Those enchildas looks goopy and fantastic!



sadly, you're right..lol I eat cheese all the time and my family is constantly on my case about it.

I love it..it loves me *aka no problems some people face..lol* and I love it in all forms.

I am dying to try fresh mozzarella and brie. 

MMM..cheese..lol


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 17, 2006)

Well if you ever visit nyc, I'll take you to Arthur Ave. in the Bronx and you'll get to have fresh mozzarella. It's an experience not to be missed!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 17, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Well if you ever visit nyc, I'll take you to Arthur Ave. in the Bronx and you'll get to have fresh mozzarella. It's an experience not to be missed!



OMG..I was totally going to order from them..but they were backed up for the holidays.

I want rice balls too..but they are backed up as well and from being so popular from being on Road Tasted.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 17, 2006)

Pics from the dreaded office "Holiday Party"...... next year I am just taking them out to dinner... 

a little shrimp cocktail - refilled twice and totally gone by the time we ate dinner 






there would have been pics of the bruschetta....but they ate them too fast....think feeding frenzy

the main course pre-baking- 





the final product - 





Many other things were on the menu...... was too tired to take pics....


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

hahah.. EP, what is it about people and shrimp?? I can't believe how perfectly civilized adults act around a bowl of cold shrimp. 

You'd think they were handing out gold doubloons the way they go after them by the fistful!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 17, 2006)

It amazes me, kind of like feeding time at the zoo.....circling like sharks

year after year, I am amazed at the quantity of food these people eat. 

<grumble grumble> and why would any think that puting shrimp tails on the coffee table is appropriate... that is what the little glass plates with the etched Christmas trees were for.....<growl> and the one husband... who refused to use the cloth napkins, went right into my kitchen for a paper towel. 



AnnMarie said:


> hahah.. EP, what is it about people and shrimp?? I can't believe how perfectly civilized adults act around a bowl of cold shrimp.
> 
> You'd think they were handing out gold doubloons the way they go after them by the fistful!


----------



## Tina (Dec 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, can you just use like a medium cut roast beef to do these? I'm not really down with the idea of the canned meat thing.... wondering if you've tried it with a real slice of deli beef or something.



I make these, too, and use deli roast beef, cut to order in slivers. I also mix up the cream cheese with a drop or two of tobasco and then after spreading it on the beef, I take a green onion that has been trimmed and quartered lengthwise, I roll it all up. The addition of the green onion in there is wonderful. And like Randi said, flavored cream chees, or Alouette or Rondele spreadable cheeses can be used, too. Nummy!

Randi and EvilPrincess, those look SOOO good!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> I make these, too, and use deli roast beef, cut to order in slivers. I also mix up the cream cheese with a drop or two of tobasco and then after spreading it on the beef, I take a green onion that has been trimmed and quartered lengthwise, I roll it all up. The addition of the green onion in there is wonderful. And like Randi said, flavored cream chees, or Alouette or Rondele spreadable cheeses can be used, too. Nummy!
> 
> Randi and EvilPrincess, those look SOOO good!



I'm a huge fan of Alouette... so I'm picturing a piece of good roast beef, a spread of Alouette, and maybe a half a pita bread attached... sort of like a rolled up little sandwich. 

Hmmmm, may have to experiment.


----------



## Tina (Dec 17, 2006)

That would work, too. Lots of variations, including putting a sliver of red bell pepper inside the rollups too. Experimentation is a good thing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 18, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Pics from the dreaded office "Holiday Party"...... next year I am just taking them out to dinner...
> 
> a little shrimp cocktail - refilled twice and totally gone by the time we ate dinner
> 
> ...



Wow...and I wasn't invited?? 

I am guessing there were only 3 or 4 people at the party and they are BIG eaters!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

Today's dinner... sooooo good, it's amazing. One of my favorite dinners that my Mom makes (she came over and made it for me)... but it's a very rare treat. I told her today that she could come make it about once a week.... 

Smothered chicken. 

View attachment P1010447.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

You know the drill... post recipe pls thx! 

Sorry for the lack of pics. Another late night, and drive thru fast food.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You know the drill... post recipe pls thx!
> 
> Sorry for the lack of pics. Another late night, and drive thru fast food.



I've never made it myself, so this is what I gather (in general form, not recipe specific). 

Boneless breasts (my mother got the thinner variety today and said she was happy with the results), she flours them and does a quick pan fry in the electric frying pan. Then she covers them, cooks them on super low heat for a while (I think over an hour... but I'll try to get more specifics on temp/time). 

At the end, she adds in a can of mushroom soup that mixed with some half and half, pours that in and lets everything cook some more in that so the sauce is nice and creamy/chickeny. 

Serve over white rice (tonight when the rice was cooked, she actually put it back in the pan and fried it just lightly in some butter. DAMN that was a nice addition, but it's fine with just plain old white rice as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> (tonight when the rice was cooked, she actually put it back in the pan and fried it just lightly in some butter. DAMN that was a nice addition, but it's fine with just plain old white rice as well.



Oh... Fried rice. Hmm. think I might use yellow rice, or chicken rice-a-roni too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh... Fried rice. Hmm. think I might use yellow rice, or chicken rice-a-roni too.



Yup, yellow rice would be good, or a nice pilaf. I'm not sure about chicken only because I think it might overwhelm the mushroomy part... but that's a personal call.


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

If this representative of the type of meal your mother cooks, then I can see where you acquired your love of comfort food-type of meals, AM. It lookis totally delicious. I could see that chicken with some garlic mashed, too.


----------



## Friday (Dec 20, 2006)

Must..Not...Lick...Monitor...

Ann Marie that chicken looks to die for.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

According to the weather channel, its 9 F outside, but feels like zero.

Well, in that case. Its a soup night. Pork Noodle soup with biscuits.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> According to the weather channel, its 9 F outside, but feels like zero.
> 
> Well, in that case. Its a soup night. Pork Noodle soup with biscuits.



mmmm, soup!! I was supposed to have my kielbasa soup tonight, but I never got around to it. Tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> mmmm, soup!! I was supposed to have my kielbasa soup tonight, but I never got around to it. Tomorrow for sure!!



That's been me all last week, and this week. Its been much easier to pull through a drive-in and make someonelse make my dinner. But fast food gets yucky after awhile, and I start getting cravings, during the work day, for something out of my own kitchen... in larger servings too.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 21, 2006)

I just went through 6 pages of this thread. I am way behind on my post reading.
I wanted to let you all know how much I have missed your posts and pictures!
So many great ideas and wonderful meals.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2006)

*Time for some breakfast quiche:*






Prepared pastry shell
12 slices bacon, crispy cooked and crumbled
1/2 medium yellow onion, chopped
1-2 cups swiss cheese, shredded
4 eggs
2 cups heavy cream
1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 teas pepper
1/8 teas red pepper (I used 1/2 teas tabasco)

Heat oven 425. Prepare pastry. Sprinkle bacon, onion, and cheese ontop of pastry.
Beat eggs slightly, and then mix in rest of ingredients. Pour into pie plate. Bake uncovered 15 minutes.

Reduce oven to 300, Bake additional 30 minutes, until knife inserted comes out clean. Let stand 10 minutes (Its really hot!)

(btw, this recipe makes it seem like it fits in one pie shell. For some reason, maybe my shells are too small, but it all ways fills two pastries.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2006)

I didn't have much that was picture worthy over the past few days... so nothing new to report. I should have snapped a picture of the cheesecake I brought to a party on Saturday night... it's our family favorite and usually very well-received.

 

I am jumping into a special cake later, that was a wishlist present... so I'm planning to take some pictures of it... will have to figure out the best place for them... holiday foods, or Amazon wishlist? Or everyday foods?? Eek!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay, posted the coconut cake pictures here: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=312571#post312571

Posts # 8 and 9 in that thread.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 27, 2006)

Some pics of the food I've made and ate over the past few days;

Crab cakes with roasted red pepper and corn, and sausage rolls.
View attachment crabandsausage.jpg


Crab cakes with shrimp (some with roasted red pepper and corn as well and some without) and seafood bundles.
View attachment seafoodbundles.jpg



Tonight's dinner, meatballs, squash and twice cooked mashed potatoes with sour cream and mozz cheese.
View attachment meatballs.jpg


Tonight's dessert, raspberry jello "mousse". 
View attachment jello.jpg


btw, SVS...my daughter likes her crab cakes dipped in ketchup! lmao She ate 10 crab cakes!

She has been sick for a bit, we didn't get our typical christmas dinner , we made the crab cakes and seafood bundles!! YUM


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 27, 2006)

Brandi said:


> btw, SVS...my daughter likes her crab cakes dipped in ketchup! lmao



It's a crime against nature 

Everything looks great! I want to taste everything. Why do you live so far away?

Oh wait, maybe that's why. You don't want me dropping by to dine several times a week!


----------



## Michelle (Dec 28, 2006)

Brandi said:


> She has been sick for a bit, we didn't get our typical christmas dinner , we made the crab cakes and seafood bundles!! YUM


 
Brandi, would you be willing to share the recipe on these? They sound wonderful - I can't resist seafood.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hamburger gravy (stroganoff) over mashed taters over homemade bread with veggies 







( I forgot I was going to take a picture, and had already put a few dashes of tabasco.  )


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ( I forgot I was going to take a picture, and had already put a few dashes of tabasco.  )



sssssssssshhhhhhhhh - it looks like you did it on purpose! Sounds delish!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh that looks really good Fuzzy... I just had a less than thrilling hot dog. 

Next week I'll get back on the picture trail here. I love this thread too much for it to die.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Hamburger gravy (stroganoff) over mashed taters over homemade bread with veggies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuzzy that looks very delish and that plate is one of the cutest ever.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 31, 2006)

Visited a friend this weekend and his mom made us the nicest dinner!

View attachment 02- roast chicken.jpg

Roast chicken. The sight of the crispy skin had my head spinning

View attachment 08-platter.jpg

I watched my friend carving the bird. And when he carved that first skin-covered slice , I found myself wondering if I'd ever told him about my passion for chicken skin. You can see it here on the platter (over to the left)

View attachment 12-dinner-cu-sh.jpg

And here it is on my plate! He told me that slice was for me - he knew! Here's dinner - the chicken with a delicious homemade gravy with mushrooms, brown rice, a beans and carrot medley and an apple sweet potato casserole. The salad was lettuce with sliced pears (from Harry & David) topped with a drizzle of honey french dressing.​

Ahhh


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 31, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Visited a friend this weekend and his mom made us the nicest dinner!
> Ahhh



Yum yum yum yum yum. Oh, that looks so gooooooood!:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay maybe Im blind but I couldnt find a thread for Christmas dinner. I did see the holiday food thread but it was all cookies. So anyway, my Christmas dinner main course. (I had started eating then remembere to take a pic!). 

Clockwise from top - corn, bread sauce with sage and onion stuffing under it, Brussels sprouts with chestnuts, roast turkey crown with cranberry sauce, chipolata sausages with bacon wrapped round them, roast potatoes with roast parsnips, mashed potatoes, and in the centre of the plate is pork sausage and apple stuffing. It was all deeeelish. For starters we had prawn and smoked salmon cocktail and for dessert mince pies with cream then Christmas pudding with custard and cream a few hours after, when we had recovered! 

View attachment dinner.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 31, 2006)

mmmm that chicken looks good, SVS! I LOVE LOVE LOVE chicken skin, best part of the thing! I would have preferred a leg though, nothing beats chicken thigh yummmmy! 

Does anyone here like what we call the parson's nose? the chickens rump? the little heart shaped piece. I thought I was odd for loving it, so fatty and good, but then I heard a cookery programme on radio and the gourmets fought over it, lol so then I felt better!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 31, 2006)

Ruby, we'd make good dining partners - I would give you the leg everytime! (Can I have the wing??)

Your holiday dinner looks sooo good. I want to taste everything!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment breakfast2b.jpg​
First meal of the new year: Bacon and eggs with a sesame bagel with cream cheese on one half and butter on the other, and a glass of orange juice with extra pulp. 

Sadly, I broke one of the yolks on the eggs.


Btw, this is one of the new plates I got for Christmas. I will use the others each time I snap pics of my meals at home!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Yummy! 

My first meal was a couple powdered donuts and a Diet Coke. :blink:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 13089​
> First meal of the new year: Bacon and eggs with a sesame bagel with cream cheese on one half and butter on the other, and a glass of orange juice with extra pulp.
> 
> Sadly, I broke one of the yolks on the eggs.
> ...





SVS very pretty plate! I love that color of blue. I am now craving crispy bacon.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 1, 2007)

I looked at your breakfast plate, Randi, and went directly into the kitchen to get something to eat. It looks so good!

So what I did tonight was something I'd never thought about. I took crescent roll dough and made four squares, rolled up a piece of ham and a slice of swiss cheese in 
each, and baked them. They're good! So I took a photo ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

Michelle, that looks good! My best friend stuffs crescent rolls with all kinds of things and they always taste so good and homemade!

I should learn from you two, huh?


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm a couple days late in posting here. This is Saturday night's meal, chicken and broccoli curry. We grilled the chicken breasts for more flavor (weather here in Southern California is, as usual around the Christmas holidays *grumble, grumble* hot and sunny, so grilling outdoors is no problem). We grew the broccoli, completely organic. We had an unusually hot and prolonged summer into fall season, so I'm surprised that the broccoli is any good at all, but it is actually beautiful. Check the Living Green thread in Hyde Park (no, the boogeyman won't get you for daring to set foot in Hyde Park  ) for pix of our garden and the broccoli growing, if you're interested.

Well-buttered, garlicky french bread baguette on the side. 

View attachment resize20.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe I should have posted this in the Holiday Photo thread, but the holidays are so done for me. I've grown tired of seeing Christmas decorations!

Anyway, got up early to make the dough in my breadmaker for Pecan Caramel Sticky buns. Prepped the pan and the sugar/cinnamon mixture to spread on top of the dough before slicing. When the dough was done, rolled it out to a 15" by 10" rectangle, spread it with butter, sprinkled it with cinnamon sugar, rolled it up and sliced into 1" rounds. Put the rounds on the caramel mixture, covered it with a tea towel, put it into the oven to raise for an hour. Bake for 27 minutes and, man, were those some delicious sticky buns! Watched the Rose Parade while making my way through a heaped plate of buns and a steaming mug of coffee. Ain't life grand! 

View attachment resize22.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

And one more post (I'm such a dolt. I don't know how to get more than one pic per post). This accompanied our dinner tonight; steamed fresh sugar snap peas, sliced tomato, carrots and broccoli.

This produce is all from our garden, picked today. We are so very fortunate to grow this stuff in the dead of winter. Let's see, there's the broccoli, big, healthy and delicious and so very versatile. I use broccoli in a lot of different recipes. Steamed fresh broccoli is excellent,too. Okay, and there's the carrots and tomatoes; the tomatoes are from a Better Boy plant that has actually survived from the summer garden, thanks to the unseasonably warm fall we had. We have some more tomatoes coming up from our Siberian pedigree plants; supposedly they do better in cold temperatures because the parent plants were descended from generations of Siberian-grown tomatoes.

The sugar snap peas are a real treat that we enjoy every year during the winter. These are the first crop to be picked and they are absolutely sweet and tender, steamed for just a few minutes, then glazed with butter. Really, they are hard to improve on by adding anything other than butter. We also eat them raw.

The citrus is from our little "grove," as I affectionately like to refer to it. Lemon, lime, Satsuma tangerine and Washington Navel. 

View attachment resize21.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooooohhhhhh, so hungry. I will need to buy some crescent dough and figure out what to do with it. 
Risible? Delicious photos, as usual.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

Risible, omg, I am so jealous of your garden!! Especially this time of year your veggies look soooo appealing.

And great food pics! I will be dreaming of those sticky buns! (I finally got over EP's buns, and now I have to deal with yours!)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 1, 2007)

That is impossible, you cannot get over my buns!  I must admit though Risible's buns do look quite fantastic, and I am undoubtedly a bun woman. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Risible, omg, I am so jealous of your garden!! Especially this time of year your veggies look soooo appealing.
> 
> And great food pics! I will be dreaming of those sticky buns! (I finally got over EP's buns, and now I have to deal with yours!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> That is impossible, you cannot get over my buns!  I must admit though Risible's buns do look quite fantastic, and I am undoubtedly a bun woman.



We _are_ talking about pastry...right?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG. I'd cut off my arm for fresh grown, bright red and ripe organic tomatoes at this time of year, Risible. Heavenly!

I'm curious about the curry recipe...I've never seen a curry casserole.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 1, 2007)

My first meal of 2007 was a toasted pastrami sandwich with hot mustard! And a citrus salad - oranges, grapefruit, and lemon. Yes it was breakfast!


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> OMG. I'd cut off my arm for fresh grown, bright red and ripe organic tomatoes at this time of year, Risible. Heavenly!
> 
> I'm curious about the curry recipe...I've never seen a curry casserole.



Thanks, AFG! I can't express how nice it is to have fresh vegetables to work with in making meals. Bio busts his tail keeping the garden up, but it is well worth it. I'm glad I can share the photos.

The curried chicken and broccoli casserole was Bio's idea. His ex-wife used to make it, and when my stepdaughter came to visit over the holidays, they put together the dish from memory. Basically it includes chicken (we used the boneless, skinless because they are so easy to work with)and a couple heads of broccoli mixed into a base of cream of chicken soup, mayo and seasonings, including curry powder, all to taste. The chicken and broccoli are cooked beforehand. Pour it into a casserole dish, top with cheddar cheese, cover and bake at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes.

Not bad. Not bad at all :eat2: !


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I looked at your breakfast plate, Randi, and went directly into the kitchen to get something to eat. It looks so good!
> 
> So what I did tonight was something I'd never thought about. I took crescent roll dough and made four squares, rolled up a piece of ham and a slice of swiss cheese in
> each, and baked them. They're good! So I took a photo ...



I was inspired by your crescent ham rolls, so I had some myself for dinner tonight, except with Nathan's beef franks (wow, are those a cut above the average hot dog or what!) rolled into the crescent dough. Yummy!

Thanks for the inspiration!

SVS and Evil P: Thanks for noticing my hot buns! My husband loves them too  !


----------



## Mishty (Jan 2, 2007)

Ohhhh!
Seeing that makes me crave Summer SO bad!
Gardens and veggie stands on the side of the road!

It all looks fresh and tasty!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> And one more post (I'm such a dolt. I don't know how to get more than one pic per post). This accompanied our dinner tonight; steamed fresh sugar snap peas, sliced tomato, carrots and broccoli.
> 
> This produce is all from our garden, picked today. We are so very fortunate to grow this stuff in the dead of winter. Let's see, there's the broccoli, big, healthy and delicious and so very versatile. I use broccoli in a lot of different recipes. Steamed fresh broccoli is excellent,too. Okay, and there's the carrots and tomatoes; the tomatoes are from a Better Boy plant that has actually survived from the summer garden, thanks to the unseasonably warm fall we had. We have some more tomatoes coming up from our Siberian pedigree plants; supposedly they do better in cold temperatures because the parent plants were descended from generations of Siberian-grown tomatoes.
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much for posting this! I love seeing home grown produce. Where I live we can't even grow carrots, its too cold. It's potatoes, cabbage, turnips, leeks and some lettuce lol. Cucumber and tomatoes don't even stand a chance! It must be lovely to have a climate where you can grow such nice food! I can't believe HOW much better home grown veg is than even shop bought organic produce. My mother grows runner beans and they are so flavoursome, but shop ones have no taste whatever.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2007)

I cooked some rice in chicken broth with some crushed red pepper flakes and I sauteed some mushrooms, onion and garlic in some butter and olive oil.

Tasty


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 3, 2007)

Risible said:


> This accompanied our dinner tonight; steamed fresh sugar snap peas, sliced tomato, carrots and broccoli. This produce is all from our garden, picked today.



wow, color me jealous too. that produce looks so beautiful!! would kill for some of that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 3, 2007)

Meatloaf, with creamed peas over mashed taters, and corn.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Meatloaf, with creamed peas over mashed taters, and corn.



OMG can you say comfort food???? wow. gimme!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 3, 2007)

Homemade spaghetti..before and after cheesing..lol
View attachment 13262


View attachment 13263


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Homemade spaghetti..before and after cheesing..lol




Oh man, I never, ever make spaghetti... but that looks sooooo good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh man, I never, ever make spaghetti... but that looks sooooo good.



I call it my $3 spaghetti..cause I can make the sauce for under 3 bucks..it's good ..and it freezes well! You should make it!


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Homemade spaghetti..before and after cheesing..lol
> View attachment 13262
> 
> 
> View attachment 13263



My favorite, FAVORITE food. Yummmmmmm


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I call it my $3 spaghetti..cause I can make the sauce for under 3 bucks..it's good ..and it freezes well! You should make it!



I make $1.25 spaghetti. Oh? You mean homemade? Does Meijer's Brand count?


----------



## angeleyes (Jan 3, 2007)

My version of my favorite salad from a local restaurant.

Romaine, chicken, sliced almonds, craisins, granny smith apples, crumbled blue cheese and balsamic vinaigrette. 

View attachment NWsalad.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2007)

angeleyes said:


> My version of my favorite salad from a local restaurant.
> 
> Romaine, chicken, sliced almonds, craisins, granny smith apples, crumbled blue cheese and balsamic vinaigrette.



That looks refreshing and delicious! Yum!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

My best friend is diabetic, and her husband made one of her all time faves tonight: Hamburger steak in some "secret" brown sauce/gravy stuff and cheesy/buttery corn. the photos didn't turn out well...but you get the idea!

Plus, sugar free, mini lemon cream pies!:wubu: 

It was simple but amazing! 

View attachment food.jpg


View attachment food2.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I make $1.25 spaghetti. Oh? You mean homemade? Does Meijer's Brand count?



NO! Spaghetti sauce has to be the easiest thing to make if you aren't worried about being all fancy about it..lol..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2007)

I never make my own sauce. I rely on my friends Prego and Ragu, with occasional help from Newman's Own and Five Brothers ( usually for their vodka sauce ). I used to use Hunts but it always caused me heartburn.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm now I want some spagetti and meatballs..lol but the next week will be lazy ass week, and I probably won't even cook one meal...thank god for frozen meals from past meals lol...or maybe I should whine to my grandmother that I'm sick and she will make her "comfort food" hehehe


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I never make my own sauce. I rely on my friends Prego and Ragu, with occasional help from Newman's Own and Five Brothers ( usually for their vodka sauce ). I used to use Hunts but it always caused me heartburn.



but it's really so simple...I brown hamburger meat with minced onion and garlic along with some sliced mushrooms. Drain and then I add either 2 normal sized cans of tomato sauce or last night I had to use 4 small ones. Then I take some italian seasoning and cover the top of the sauce in the pan until it's all green. I stir and let it simmer for about 15 mins and then I taste it and adjust my seasoning.

I like it because jarred sauces are usually too sweet for my taste. This is also cheaper because I can get more servings for the same price of 1 jar. I'm trying to be a frugal cook..lol


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

angeleyes said:


> My version of my favorite salad from a local restaurant.
> 
> Romaine, chicken, sliced almonds, craisins, granny smith apples, crumbled blue cheese and balsamic vinaigrette.



My, oh my, that looks really, really good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 4, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> My best friend is diabetic, and her husband made one of her all time faves tonight: Hamburger steak in some "secret" brown sauce/gravy stuff and cheesy/buttery corn. the photos didn't turn out well...but you get the idea!
> 
> Plus, sugar free, mini lemon cream pies!:wubu:
> 
> It was simple but amazing!



Hmmm...corn with cheese? How is it? The hamburger steaks look great!


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 4, 2007)

Just for the sake of bragging, I wanted to let you all know that I not only got piece of AnnMarie's coconut cake, but I also feasted on her Chicken Pot Pie.

The cake was yummy, of course... but the pie? OMG.... it was sooooooooooooo freakin' good. Holy crap.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 4, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Just for the sake of bragging, I wanted to let you all know that I not only got piece of AnnMarie's coconut cake, but I also feasted on her Chicken Pot Pie.
> 
> The cake was yummy, of course... but the pie? OMG.... it was sooooooooooooo freakin' good. Holy crap.



jealous jealous JEALOUS!!!

you are a lucky girl.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Last weekend, my friend and I went to Houma, LA to visit her family. She kept telling about seafood steak and that I had to try it. So, as soon as we got to her cousin's home, we got back in the truck and headed to Boudreau and Thibodeau's Cajun Cookin Restaurant. 

For appetizers, we had fried mushrooms & gator bites (which was my first time eating alligator and it was good).

Here's the seafood steak:






It is shrimp and crabmeat, mixed with seasoned breadcrumbs, then fried and topped with a crawfish cream sauce. It was very delicious!

I also had a huge punch daiquiri and lots of king cake. These are things that will keep me fat and happy!


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

Swordchick, that is very cool and unlike anything I have ever eaten.

Fie on living in Ontario! Fie, I say!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 5, 2007)

I treated myself and my son to a wonderfully thick and juicy popeseye (ribeye) steak. I don't like sirloin or fillet as they are too lean, whereas this steak had a perfect marbling of fat all through it, resulting in the most delicious flavour in every bite! I had the steak with creamy peppercorn sauce, buttered baby potatoes and fresh green beans. :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2007)

swordchick said:


> ...It is shrimp and crabmeat, mixed with seasoned breadcrumbs, then fried and topped with a crawfish cream sauce. It was very delicious!




That sounds marvelous! Really really good.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 5, 2007)

Breakfast and Lunch.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Just for the sake of bragging, I wanted to let you all know that I not only got piece of AnnMarie's coconut cake, but I also feasted on her Chicken Pot Pie.
> 
> The cake was yummy, of course... but the pie? OMG.... it was sooooooooooooo freakin' good. Holy crap.



Yeah, that pie is one of my all time favorites, but I still feel you got a little bit ripped off because of the crust situation (it had been par-baked and the bottom crust just never crusted up quite right). But hey, it fooled you! 

Good thing you don't live closer girl, they'd have to break down wall to get us out of the house. LOL


----------



## SummerG (Jan 5, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Breakfast and Lunch.....



pretzels for breakfast soap for lunch? hehehehe... as someone who has a stick of deoderant on my kitchen table, next to a fortune cookie... i felt at home looking at that pic!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 5, 2007)

SummerG said:


> pretzels for breakfast soap for lunch? hehehehe... as someone who has a stick of deoderant on my kitchen table, next to a fortune cookie... i felt at home looking at that pic!


 
:bow: that is a partial picture of my desk at work. The rest was cropped after I noticed the 7 empty starbucks cups...... my home away from home.


----------



## lucyp (Jan 6, 2007)

It's blueberry season here at the moment. =)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 6, 2007)

lucyp said:


> It's blueberry season here at the moment. =)



Torture!! Those are wonderful big fat blueberries!! And it certainly isn't blueberry season here 

But we have peanut butter


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow for just those blueberries here, it would cost about the equiv of $6!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

We were already eating when Mrs. Fuzzy asked if I was going to take a picture, so here is the second helping spaghetti with mushroom sauce.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2007)

Dinner..meat and cheese nachos on homemade tortilla chips. Ok..no exactly homemade..I just sliced up the tortillas and cooked them in the oven. I'm very resourceful today..lol


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

lucyp said:


> It's blueberry season here at the moment. =)



GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!!!!!!

that looks amazing, oy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner..meat and cheese nachos on homemade tortilla chips. Ok..no exactly homemade..I just sliced up the tortillas and cooked them in the oven. I'm very resourceful today..lol



Mmm, that looks really good Misty. I'm in a "eat everything that's not nailed down" mood tonight.... and I'm wishing I had the fixins for that.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Mmm, that looks really good Misty. I'm in a "eat everything that's not nailed down" mood tonight.... and I'm wishing I had the fixins for that.



This is really the only food I have in the house right now..not really what I wanted..but it was good I guess 

I've been so stressed the past few days..and since I can't shop..I want to eat..lol..that's why I haven't went grocery shopping..LOL


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner..meat and cheese nachos on homemade tortilla chips. Ok..no exactly homemade..I just sliced up the tortillas and cooked them in the oven. I'm very resourceful today..lol



If I bring margaritas, will you share? Yum. :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> If I bring margaritas, will you share? Yum. :eat1:



Make them virgin..and you have yourself a deal


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Make them virgin..and you have yourself a deal



Woot! It's a deal!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

Waffles, Waffles and more Waffles


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh My! Its definitely a waffle morning now! :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My! Its definitely a waffle morning now! :eat2:


 
:bow: My mission is complete. World peace through waffles!


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Waffles, Waffles and more Waffles



EP,

That butter! That bacon! I think I'm gonna faint (from hunger)! I think I'm sending the hubby out for McD's sausage biscuits... STAT!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Waffles, Waffles and more Waffles



What brand of bacon is that? OMG it looks so thick and fatty and delicious!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotta admit it really IS hard not to stare at that pic, EP. You devil woman!

and I am heading out for groceries in a few (on an empty stomach).

Why empty? 2 reasons. Actually, 3. 

1. I don't usually eat before I go out.
2. grocery shopping is so much more fun hungry! everything looks exciting and appeals to me and I buy much more interesting stuff.
3. going to lunch after grocery shopping at CheeburgerCheeburger "where big is better!" Anyone ever go there? I went for the first time a week ago. It's goood. Hey. I will start a new thread


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> What brand of bacon is that? OMG it looks so thick and fatty and delicious!


 
Run of the mill Smithfield brand, cooked in the oven between sheets of parchment paper. You don't have to turn it, or worry over it, less mess too!




Risible said:


> That butter! That bacon! I think I'm gonna faint (from hunger)! I think I'm sending the hubby out for McD's sausage biscuits... STAT


 
The butter was a key ingredient, almost a side dish :wubu:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> 3. going to lunch after grocery shopping at CheeburgerCheeburger "where big is better!" Anyone ever go there? I went for the first time a week ago. It's goood. Hey. I will start a new thread


 
CheeburgerCheeburger is one of my favorites for a fast burger!

Serious Burger
Jalapeño Jack Cheese
Lettuce
Pickles
Onion Rings
Jalapeños
Mayo
Mustard

Basket of Frings 

The plus side for the one near me is that the booths have movable tables with plenty of room!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

Seriously... after the picture of EP's waffles and bacon, I went in search of a substitute since I lack waffles, and a waffle iron, or bacon. I first looked at a box of blueberry muffins, thinking I could make pancakes...

No syrup. 

BLAST!

So, here's the mac and cheese that came out the rummaging through the cupboards trying to satisfy a starchy need. But I'll have to go post in the craving thread.
Plain old Mac N Cheese:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 7, 2007)

I made a pizza tonight using one of those Boboli thin pizza crusts. 





I had never tried the boboli before, I figured its time I did. I grilled some chicken tenders, and went looking for a jar of alfredo sauce. After searching the cupboards I couldn't find one. 

I did a search for alfredo sauce and found a recipe that said it was supposed to taste like "olive gardens". I have never eaten at olive garden but the reviews said it was "Good" so I figured what the hell.

Well it is good! Here is the link http://www.cookingcache.com/dips/olivegardenalfredosauce.shtml
incase anyone is interested.

I topped the boboli with the alfredo, fresh mushrooms and tomatos, cheese and the grilled chicken.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Gotta admit it really IS hard not to stare at that pic, EP. You devil woman!
> 
> and I am heading out for groceries in a few (on an empty stomach).
> 
> ...




SVS,

Post pix pls tnx! Wow, it sounds like one _serious_ burger joint! I'd love to see pictures.

EP,

If you read this, I have a question: Regarding your oven-baked bacon method- does it generate a lot of smoke? We have a super sensitive smoke detector that is linked through Brink's Home Security, and it goes off- unevitably- every time we fry bacon. So the fire department is summoned usually before I can rush to the control board and cancel the alarm. It's really a hassle. I'd love to try the oven method- I love bacon, it's just such a hassle because of the alarm- but not if it's too smoky. At least I have an exhaust fan over the frying pan.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

Risible said:


> SVS,
> 
> Post pix pls tnx! Wow, it sounds like one _serious_ burger joint! I'd love to see pictures.
> 
> ...



I was curious about this too... how does one bake bacon? Sounds infinitely easier than frying!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

Risible said:


> EP,
> 
> If you read this, I have a question: Regarding your oven-baked bacon method- does it generate a lot of smoke? We have a super sensitive smoke detector that is linked through Brink's Home Security, and it goes off- unevitably- every time we fry bacon. So the fire department is summoned usually before I can rush to the control board and cancel the alarm. It's really a hassle. I'd love to try the oven method- I love bacon, it's just such a hassle because of the alarm- but not if it's too smoky. At least I have an exhaust fan over the frying pan.


 

Have not had the smoking problem with the bacon in the oven. Do it at 350 degrees, parchment paper on the bottom and then again over the top. In my opinion it creates less of a problem than frying in a pan. I have an old house (no kitchen vent or hood!) and this method seems to contain the bacon better than most. Good Luck!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I made a pizza tonight using one of those Boboli thin pizza crusts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the recipe I use. I got it from copykat.com.

I love copykat.com


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

Ooops, be sure you use a baking sheet with a good lip. A friend of mine showed me how to do this, she worked in several different upscale restaurant kitchens during college. The bacon comes out less curled, flat, and uniform. Harder to burn that way as well. Clean up is easy, after you remove the bacon you can let the pan cool, and just peel away most of the grease and toss.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ooops, be sure you use a baking sheet with a good lip. A friend of mine showed me how to do this, she worked in several different upscale restaurant kitchens during college. The bacon comes out less curled, flat, and uniform. Harder to burn that way as well. Clean up is easy, after you remove the bacon you can let the pan cool, and just peel away most of the grease and toss.



350 for about how long?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> 350 for about how long?


 
Once it starts to sizzle, just keep checking on it (I knew someone would ask). I honestly don't know how long exactly :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Once it starts to sizzle, just keep checking on it (I knew someone would ask). I honestly don't know how long exactly :doh:



I'm no cook..I need specifics..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

Tonights dinner probably looks really ordinary..but I've never been more proud of a dinner in all my life.

I've wanted smothered hamburger steak. I never knew how to make it so I winged it tonight and OMG.

ANNNNNNNNDDD I made gravy for the VERY FIRST TIME tonight and IT'S AMAZING!

Man..I did good!

Smothered steak with mushroom gravy, biscuits and mac n cheese!

View attachment 13566


Close up of my gravy!

View attachment 13567


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Tonights dinner probably looks really ordinary..but I've never been more proud of a dinner in all my life.
> 
> I've wanted smothered hamburger steak. I never knew how to make it so I winged it tonight and OMG.
> 
> ...


i'm coming over for dinner, k?

see ya in a bit!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Tonights dinner probably looks really ordinary..but I've never been more proud of a dinner in all my life.
> 
> I've wanted smothered hamburger steak. I never knew how to make it so I winged it tonight and OMG.
> 
> ...




Misty!! Looks GREAT! How did you make the gravy?

I just made a frozen pizza for dinner. *yawn* It was a California Pizza Kitchen white thin crust pizza with spinach and garlic. Really boring 

View attachment frozwhitepizza2.jpg​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Misty!! Looks GREAT! How did you make the gravy?
> 
> I just made a frozen pizza for dinner. *yawn* It was a California Pizza Kitchen white thin crust pizza with spinach and garlic. Really boring
> 
> View attachment 13571​



Well I cooked the hamburger steak in 2 packets of gravy mix..and then when it was all done I used the juice.

I made a roux..and then poured the juices along with the mushrooms into the pan and WOO HOO gravy..lol


----------



## jamie (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I made a roux..and then poured the juices along with the mushrooms into the pan and WOO HOO gravy..lol



And apparently it was "good gravy!"  Yeah, I am that lame. It looks delish!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ...I just made a frozen pizza for dinner. *yawn* It was a California Pizza Kitchen white thin crust pizza with spinach and garlic. Really boring



I also made a frozen pizza for dinner. A Red Baron Special Deluxe.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

jamie said:


> And apparently it was "good gravy!"  Yeah, I am that lame. It looks delish!



That's not lame.... I <3 you Jamie!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

I know it is the wrong time of year, but you have to love those hot house farmers, and pricey specialty stores. 





















Yes, I did get a new camera! Loving It!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, you guys are really turning up the heat on the presentation here. I feel like I have to go out and buy food-specific props!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is one of my perogy casseroles. It has broccoli, carrots, sausage, sour cream, cream cheese and cottage cheese mixture cream sauce with of course perogies topped with cheddar cheese and garlic toast with cheese which the garlic got a little brown....BUT it still tasted awesome.

View attachment perogies.jpg


My casseroles change...my other favourite is tuna, green and red peppers in the cream sauce above....topped with cheddar cheese and green onions.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Here is one of my perogy casseroles. It has broccoli, carrots, sausage, sour cream, *cream cheese *and cottage cheese mixture cream sauce with of course perogies topped with cheddar cheese and garlic toast with cheese which the garlic got a little brown....BUT it still tasted awesome.
> 
> View attachment 13625
> 
> ...



Looks like an entry for the Iron Foodee Challenge!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks like an entry for the Iron Foodee Challenge!



 I think I may have something else up my cream cheese sleeve


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Here is one of my perogy casseroles. It has broccoli, carrots, sausage, sour cream, cream cheese and cottage cheese mixture cream sauce with of course perogies topped with cheddar cheese and garlic toast with cheese which the garlic got a little brown....BUT it still tasted awesome.
> 
> View attachment 13625
> 
> ...



Brandi,

My man loves the perogies! I get the frozen Mrs. T's, usually potato and cheddar, and they're pretty good.

What are the proportions you use for the cream sauce? I usually do the condensed soup plus mayo and milk sauce, but yours sounds very tasty! And looks delicious :eat2: !


----------



## Brandi (Jan 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> Brandi,
> 
> My man loves the perogies! I get the frozen Mrs. T's, usually potato and cheddar, and they're pretty good.
> 
> What are the proportions you use for the cream sauce? I usually do the condensed soup plus mayo and milk sauce, but yours sounds very tasty! And looks delicious :eat2: !



My sauce is based on taste...I'm a fly by the moment type of girl lol. I start with a whole can of soup, and I'd say about 1 cup of sour cream (No fat sour cream does not change the taste btw), add a little milk, mix until smooth...pour over your perogies and veggies and meat! Its so yummy! I use this sauce for my scallop potatoes as well


----------



## Emma (Jan 9, 2007)

Most of these things I've never tried. I so need to invite myself along to an americans house to eat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Chili-n-Cornbread!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a couple of addtions but my camera cord is packed away. 

Must retrieve and contribute!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 10, 2007)

pork loin, risotto, green beans, and sliced tomatos.... excruciatingly boring


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> pork loin, risotto, green beans, and sliced tomatos.... excruciatingly boring



Nonetheless, I now crave roast pork.. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> pork loin, risotto, green beans, and sliced tomatos.... excruciatingly boring



Now look. There is BACON on the beans. And they are obviously NOT canned beans. And risotto? It's not exactly minute rice. And sliced tomatoes? It seems you got ahold of some lovingly grown tomatoes IN THE WINTER. And pork loin? Tell me there was garlic involved somehow and I will officially declare this meal a masterpiece.

No garlic? Then it's simply good eats. Maybe even great.

But not boring.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now look. There is BACON on the beans. And they are obviously NOT canned beans. And risotto? It's not exactly minute rice. And sliced tomatoes? It seems you got ahold of some lovingly grown tomatoes IN THE WINTER. And pork loin? Tell me there was garlic involved somehow and I will officially declare this meal a masterpiece.
> 
> No garlic? Then it's simply good eats. Maybe even great.
> 
> But not boring.



SVS is riiiiiiiiight. Colorful, fulfilling, DELICIOUS. I'm coming over for dinner. And breakfast. I might stay on till lunch, and perhaps dinner again.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

.... pork loin was done in garlic and lemon....... 

but, but, but....I guess I was just not in the mood :huh:


----------



## SummerG (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm cracking up... because when i saw the bacon (the 1st thing i noticed, mmmmm bacon) on the beautiful beans, i started drooling... so not boring! much more exciting than what i had for dinner... which was pizza. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Now look. There is BACON on the beans. And they are obviously NOT canned beans. And risotto? It's not exactly minute rice. And sliced tomatoes? It seems you got ahold of some lovingly grown tomatoes IN THE WINTER. And pork loin? Tell me there was garlic involved somehow and I will officially declare this meal a masterpiece.
> 
> No garlic? Then it's simply good eats. Maybe even great.
> 
> But not boring.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

SVS, Out of Habit, Summer, Fuzzy

There are plenty of leftovers. Were the proximity right I would pack lunches for you...


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 11, 2007)

SummerG said:


> I'm cracking up... because when i saw the bacon (the 1st thing i noticed, mmmmm bacon) on the beautiful beans, i started drooling... so not boring! much more exciting than what i had for dinner... which was pizza.



The pork and bacon are from the same maaagical animal.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 11, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> SVS, Out of Habit, Summer, Fuzzy
> 
> There are plenty of leftovers. Were the proximity right I would pack lunches for you...



I ACCEPT!

PS: Whose _g o r g e o u s_ hair in your avatar?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I ACCEPT!
> 
> PS: Whose _g o r g e o u s_ hair in your avatar?



It's HERS. I'm in awe. Aren't you?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I ACCEPT!
> 
> PS: Whose _g o r g e o u s_ hair in your avatar?


 
View attachment paper-lunch-bag.gif

For you 


yesterday was a good hair day!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> The pork and bacon are from the same maaagical animal.



The breakfast animal! ....and anytime you want something delicious and fabulous animal!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

SVS wanted a close-up picture. 






Edited to add: Those were the last two in the batch.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> SVS wanted a close-up picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Fuzz!!!! I want to taste them!!

Are the cookie parts soft? or chewy? or crispy?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thank you, Fuzz!!!! I want to taste them!!
> 
> Are the cookie parts soft? or chewy? or crispy?



They baked like brownies. So the outer shell is crispy, but its moist and chewy on the inside. With, of course, the creamy frosting middle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> They baked like brownies. So the outer shell is crispy, but its moist and chewy on the inside. With, of course, the creamy frosting middle.



I essentially see a homestyle whoopie pie. Am I missing something?

(I should not be up, and am going to try to fix it right now.)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> SVS wanted a close-up picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actual Oreos now pale in comparison to Fuzzy's amazing cookie powers.
Um, Fuzzy? You have to share with the rest of the class. Both cookies, and powers.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I essentially see a homestyle whoopie pie. Am I missing something?
> 
> (I should not be up, and am going to try to fix it right now.)



I think the cream cheese filling differentiates the two.

Hope you got back to sleep!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

I love you guys...but I get excited that I'm going to see pictures when I come to this thread..so get to snapping..LOL


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2007)

I am getting bored to death with my dinners here lately, Misty....I am going to try and start snapping more. Maybe that will up the dindin oomph factor, maybe.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

jamie said:


> I am getting bored to death with my dinners here lately, Misty....I am going to try and start snapping more. Maybe that will up the dindin oomph factor, maybe.



Well..I have yet to see them..lol..so bore me with them mmkay 

Especially since I'm living off of ramens for the next 2 weeks..I really need to see some killer food..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing fancy..just boxed lasagna and frozen corn


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Nothing fancy..just boxed lasagna and frozen corn



(note the pointed reference to _frozen _corn. hehe)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love you guys...but I get excited that I'm going to see pictures when I come to this thread..so get to snapping..LOL



You're right Misty, but I've been on a kielbasa soup kick lately (for over a year... hahah. No but had it 4 nights this week) so I haven't had much to snap. 

I'm trying!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Nothing fancy..just boxed lasagna and frozen corn



That just makes me want a bowl of corn, and I have NONE in the house. May have to resort to peas/carrots later... but it won't be the same. 

The box lasagna looks good too... I need to hit the grocery store.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> (note the pointed reference to _frozen _corn. hehe)



I hated it...can corn is so crunchy..this was kinda mushy. Yay to can corn!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> That just makes me want a bowl of corn, and I have NONE in the house. May have to resort to peas/carrots later... but it won't be the same.
> 
> The box lasagna looks good too... I need to hit the grocery store.



I did on Wednesday since I figured if they said it would be icy..it would be..they got the 12 inches of snow right the last time..so they were right about the 2 inches of ice we have so far..and this is only the first day.

Ok....back to the pictures..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You're right Misty, but I've been on a kielbasa soup kick lately (for over a year... hahah. No but had it 4 nights this week) so I haven't had much to snap.
> 
> I'm trying!!



Ooooooh. Now I want kielbasa soup. With crusty gahlic french bread and a ice cold Coke.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Ooooooh. Now I want kielbasa soup. With crusty gahlic french bread and a ice cold Coke.



Have you made my soup????  I would be so happy if anyone actually tried it and liked it since I just made it up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Have you made my soup????  I would be so happy if anyone actually tried it and liked it since I just made it up.



Tried It??? That soup is now a part of my monthly routine. My thought process now includes the phrase, "Has it been long enough since I made that so I can make it again?" You know, so I don't get burned out. 

And, FWIW, I alter it slightly each time.. though I think cheese tortillini have become a standard ingredient, in place of the rice.

Also, I know you like yours brothy.. which makes me believe that you allso like your chowder that way.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Also, I know you like yours brothy.. which makes me believe that you allso like your chowder that way.



Is that allowed in Massachusetts?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2007)

I ate really healthy last night..so for lunch I wanted something not so healthy..lol

Tator tots, hot wings and of course a side of ranch dressing


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Tried It??? That soup is now a part of my monthly routine. My thought process now includes the phrase, "Has it been long enough since I made that so I can make it again?" You know, so I don't get burned out.
> 
> And, FWIW, I alter it slightly each time.. though I think cheese tortillini have become a standard ingredient, in place of the rice.
> 
> Also, I know you like yours brothy.. which makes me believe that you allso like your chowder that way.



UHM NO!

Chowder is to be thick, almost able to stand a spoon in. No self-respecting Masshole prefers a brothy chowder (although I will eat it... trust me). 

Hmmm, cheese tortellini?? I might give that a try some night!!  Just to switch things up a bit.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Is that allowed in Massachusetts?



Nope. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I ate really healthy last night..so for lunch I wanted something not so healthy..lol
> 
> Tator tots, hot wings and of course a side of ranch dressing



YUM!

I had tater tots for a very quick lunch yesterday (had dinner out, so no pics) and tonight I'm having soup again. 

I did make a chocolate cake though, I'll snap a picture of it later.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 14, 2007)

me too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

I coulda sworn there was a Dim'er that preferred a broth-based clam chowder.

Huh.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 14, 2007)

I decided to order in tonight...again.

Tonight I went with a medium 4 topping (pepperoni, onion, hamburg, and mushroom) pizza. YUM! 

View attachment pizzasm1.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I coulda sworn there was a Dim'er that preferred a broth-based clam chowder.
> 
> Huh.



Would probably be someone in Rhode Island. That's how they do it there. Shocked the heck outa me when I ordered it way back when.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I decided to order in tonight...again.
> 
> Tonight I went with a medium 4 topping (pepperoni, onion, hamburg, and mushroom) pizza. YUM!



Dang Cindy! That looks GOOD!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> me too.



wow...gorgeous cake and gorgeous room!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched a "chowder cook-off" once on one of those discovery channels (or foodtv) that was based somewhere in New England. According to the program, there are three types of chowder: New England (White or Cream), Manhattan (Red), and Clear (Broth). New England was most of the competition.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I watched a "chowder cook-off" once on one of those discovery channels (or foodtv) that was based somewhere in New England. According to the program, there are three types of chowder: New England (White or Cream), Manhattan (Red), and Clear (Broth). New England was most of the competition.




LOL... first of all, I just noticed your sig line... LOL Welcome to the bigcuties family! 

And yes, that's right.... the New England can be white, but it's thin... but that's probably only about 5-10% of the chowder you'd get here - it's basically all thick, but varying degrees. It shouldn't be gelatinous, just thick/creamy. Yum!!

I don't care for the red - you can get that a lot more in Rhode Island, along with the clear. Eh... I like it New England style, and light on clams... lol


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

this is what i'm eating right now. soooooooo good. 

View attachment potaytoes.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> this is what i'm eating right now. soooooooo good.



you have to tell us what it is silly..you can't just show us a picture and not tell us..

you tease


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> this is what i'm eating right now. soooooooo good.



Scalloped potatoes?? MMMmmMMM I love me some crispy bits!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn!

I am stuck in a hotel room for perhaps another TWO months and these pictures are cruel.*L* Even things I normally do not care for, I am finding myself wanting them!

I would like to make a food porn request....salads..and..ummmm..dripping meats.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Dinner out on Saturday night - forgot to take pics till they brought dessert!

These are "Italian Ice Cream Sandwiches" which are chocolate hazelnut meringue cookies stuffed with cinnamon ice cream.

It was really good!! 

View attachment icecreamsand1.jpg


View attachment icecreamsand2.jpg​


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> you have to tell us what it is silly..you can't just show us a picture and not tell us..
> 
> you tease



ha, i'm a dolt, i thought i did.

yes, homemade cheesy scalloped taters, with ham mixed in. it was deeeee-lish!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 15, 2007)

I had this open faced sloppy joe topped with cheese the other day!

View attachment openfacesj.jpg


----------



## Brandi (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is dinner tonight, prime rib, mashed potatoes with a beef and garlic gravy, canned corn, and shredded zucchini and cheese "casserole" with a garlic and cheese biscuit.
View attachment primerib.jpg


Dessert was a raspberry cookie tart with whipped cream and homemade ice cream.
View attachment raspberrypie.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 15, 2007)

Last night's dinner was thin cut pork loin steaks with white wine and cream sauce, basmati rice and green beans. 

View attachment porkthread.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Last night's dinner was thin cut pork loin steaks with white wine and cream sauce, basmati rice and green beans.



looks good...but you need butter on those beans!!! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm having this http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=271632&postcount=147

Minus sour cream because I forgot to get some..damn


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some buttery spuds I had last week - you can't see it, but there's a pile of sweet corn under there that got all mixed in before eating. YUM! 

View attachment P1010576.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

And here's the chocolate cake I made last night - even got a close up... it's GREAT! 

View attachment P1010649.jpg


View attachment P1010650.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone made chocolate cake, and I made devil's food cookies. 

My priorities must be screwed up. :doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And here's the chocolate cake I made last night - even got a close up... it's GREAT!


 
wow, want those dishes, and the place-mats, and the cake! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> looks good...but you need butter on those beans!!! :eat2:



Strangely enough, even though I am the butter queen,and use it in almost everything including baked beans (won't eat them otherwise) I love green beans steamed in the microwave til they are just slightly tender, with nothing on them. no butter, no salt. I just love the taste of them as they are! They have a little white pepper on them there, from when I was putting it on the rest of the food. 

However, I can't eat carrots unless I steam them lightly then fry them in butter, sugar and lemon juice, mmmmmmm!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2007)

Tuna on white toast, iceberg lettuce, cheese, and sliced raw turnips..... 







I'm not sure why, but it was the perfect first to last bite today.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Tuna on white toast, iceberg lettuce, cheese, and sliced raw turnips.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why, but that looks like the most perfect tuna I've ever seen and I REALLY want to eat it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Tuna on white toast, iceberg lettuce, cheese, and sliced raw turnips.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it when someone else makes the sandwich it looks and tastes so much better? (oooh! new topic idea!)

And sliced raw turnips? Interesting - I've never tried them. Good with a tuna sandwich?

The tuna looks great. White tuna, mushed up really well, lots of mayo. Perfect. 

Was there mayo on the bread?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And sliced raw turnips? Interesting - I've never tried them. Good with a tuna sandwich?
> The tuna looks great. White tuna, mushed up really well, lots of mayo. Perfect.
> Was there mayo on the bread?


 
Yes light mayo on the bread, Hellman's of course. It is the white fillet tuna, flaked then mixed with gobs of mayo, a generous grind of pepper, and a little salt. The toast was perfect too.... 

Sliced Turnips- When I was little one of my Aunts would give me turnips dusted with salt. I still get cravings for them, they are the texture of a radish, a little bitter (like mung bean sprouts), very different but I love them. 



AnnMarie said:


> I don't know why, but that looks like the most perfect tuna I've ever seen and I REALLY want to eat it


 
It was darn good :wubu: ... the rest is going to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 15, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sliced Turnips- When I was little one of my Aunts would give me turnips dusted with salt. I still get cravings for them, they are the texture of a radish, a little bitter (like mung bean sprouts), very different but I love them.



I really like raw turnips too. I dont put anything on them, just slice them and eat them mmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

*Beef and Penne casserole*






With steamed cauliflower, dilled green beans, and garlic bread. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

A better closeup of that dinner plate:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> A better closeup of that dinner plate:



You were reading my mind!!


(re: needing a closeup)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Tonight was Howard Johnsons' dinner - chicken croquets and their mac and cheese (which I used to like, but eh.... not so much this time or last - I'll stick with Stouffer's when it's frozen). 

View attachment P1010654.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2007)

This weekend at a Bed and Breakfast in Mentone,AL, I had the most amazing dishes!
I had apple french toast with Cinnamon Vanilla Creme!:happy: 

And as a "snack" later that night we had toasted baguette, topped with caramelized onions and garlic, and asparagus sauteed in butter and pancetta, and the whole plate had thick rich coat of fresh grated parmesan!

the best part was the price and the large servings! We'll be going back for sure! 

View attachment toast1.jpg


View attachment tpast2.jpg


View attachment toast3.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> me too.



Kim,


:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: and :eat2: !


I love me a ton of fudge frosting on my chocolate cake and yours has it, plus!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 16, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> This weekend at a Bed and Breakfast in Mentone,AL, I had the most amazing dishes!
> I had apple french toast with Cinnamon Vanilla Creme!:happy:
> 
> And as a "snack" later that night we had toasted baguette, topped with caramelized onions and garlic, and asparagus sauteed in butter and pancetta, and the whole plate had thick rich coat of fresh grated parmesan!
> ...



oooh that "snack" looks wonderful!!

Tonight I made home made potato soup (with bacon) and I baked croissants with cheese inside. It all looked great, and my camera batteries ran out, grrrr!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 16, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Tuna on white toast, iceberg lettuce, cheese, and sliced raw turnips.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That raw turnip brought back a memory. When I was little my granda would let us (my sisters and I) have either a stick of rhubarb (with a cup of sugar to dip it into) or a turnip, from his garden. I took a turnip every time! Pretty little white turnips with a lavender blush on them, tasted wonderful!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is tonight's dinner, chicken fried rice, or some call it stir fry...all I know is that was sooooooooooooooooooo good!

View attachment chickensf.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Tonight was fried chicken, french fries, green beans, biscuits and gravy.

I really think I should have just cooked some gravy and ate it with a spoon. Cause that's all I really wanted..as you can see


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really think I should have just cooked some gravy and ate it with a spoon. Cause that's all I really wanted..as you can see



Ah!! Finally the reason of why I love you is revealed. GRAVY love .

That dinner sounds delovely!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 16, 2007)

From Cafe Tandoor in Cleveland this past Sunday in the top pic, the mixed vegetable appetizer platter (including vegetable samosa, paneer pakora, various fried veggies) with the most amazing chutney sauces (one mint and one fruit - date? mango?) and in the bottom pic, on the left Gottfried's navaratana curry (mixed fresh vegetables, paneer, & cashews in a tomato based curry), in the back my chicken makhni (marinated chicken in a fresh, creamy tomato & butter sauce ), and saffron rice front right. For me this is the ultimate butter chicken dish.. I compare every other restaurant's to Cafe Tandoor's and most fall short. I'm getting moist just thinking about it..


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 16, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> From Cafe Tandoor in Cleveland this past Sunday in the top pic, the mixed vegetable appetizer platter (including vegetable samosa, paneer pakora, various fried veggies) with the most amazing chutney sauces (one mint and one fruit - date? mango?) and in the bottom pic, on the left Gottfried's navaratana curry (mixed fresh vegetables, paneer, & cashews in a tomato based curry), in the back my chicken makhni (marinated chicken in a fresh, creamy tomato & butter sauce ), and saffron rice front right. For me this is the ultimate butter chicken dish.. I compare every other restaurant's to Cafe Tandoor's and most fall short. I'm getting moist just thinking about it..



mmm that all looks great! I havent tried paneer pakora, I should. Lamb makhni masala is my fave curry, its sooo rich and creamy.. I love the ground nuts in the sauce. (mouth watering now!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is my craptastic dinner - chix nuggets and some tots. 

It was so bad I tried again with a bowl of ramen. That sucked as well. I REALLY need to get some groceries in this house, I'm out of options here. 

View attachment P1010660.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Jan 16, 2007)

tonight was pizza... but the night before last i had a craving for cornflakes... so i had a giant bowl of yumminess... though it was kinda neat (because i'm a dork) to find these HUGE flakes... in the corner, you can see 2 of the giant flakes compared to a normal size flake.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 16, 2007)

last night we had chinese food... and we finally remembered to open all the cookies i'd been saving. my friend becky and i have a fortune game we play... we ask the cookie a questions, or say "this fortune pertains too..." so here is a pic of our fortune cookie fun


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 17, 2007)

SummerG said:


> ... or say "this fortune pertains to..."



That's what I always do when I open a fortune cookie! My coworker and I both do it now.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Summer, you are so adorable in this pic. Do you remember what your favorite fortune was?

One time, my son got a fortune that I have never seen or heard, before or after. It said, "you look pretty today." He was thrilled.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Summer, you are so adorable in this pic. Do you remember what your favorite fortune was?
> 
> One time, my son got a fortune that I have never seen or heard, before or after. It said, "you look pretty today." He was thrilled.



lmao- right after i read the question part i knew my response... but what makes it crazy funny is the favorite one i got last night* was the one that said "You are very pretty" 

*My favorite of all time though was one I got in response to "This pertains to my 1st husband" and the cookie told me "You and your wife will be happy in your life together" a few months later I got the same one in response to a similar question... which makes me wonder if the cookies know something I don't


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Seriously??? Hilarious! 

That's a trip about the other ones, too. A friend of Eric's always adds the words "in bed" to any fortune. So one that says, for instance "You and your wife will be happy in your life together," you add "in bed" to and, well, uh, there ya go!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

my mama made one of my favorite comfort foods tonight...it doesn't look so pretty, but i assure you, it's DELICIOUS. chicken and stuffing casserole...yummy. 

View attachment yums.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my mama made one of my favorite comfort foods tonight...it doesn't look so pretty, but i assure you, it's DELICIOUS. chicken and stuffing casserole...yummy.




Uhm, that looks delish!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my mama made one of my favorite comfort foods tonight...it doesn't look so pretty, but i assure you, it's DELICIOUS. chicken and stuffing casserole...yummy.



recipe please 

I'm going shopping tomorrow


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

My version of chicken and noodles

Egg noodles, 1 can of cream of chicken soup..a can of water and 2 tablespoons of butter..with some pepper to taste..and I like a lot of pepper


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 17, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Chocolate Whipped Cream....... not so easy to photograph.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Yum. I haven't had it with chocolate whipped cream, but I have been all about the hot chocolate this winter. Can't seem to get enough, and when I go out for dinner or lunch, if they have it, I order it. It's been cold here this year, and not only is it yummy, but it warms me from my hands to my tummy.

Great choice, EP.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 17, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hot Chocolate with Chocolate Whipped Cream....... not so easy to photograph.



I think that is an _awesome_ photograph! Yum.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hot Chocolate with Chocolate Whipped Cream....... not so easy to photograph.



lmfao..I'm glad you said what it was..cause I thought it was some kinda soup with cracklings on top..

good gravy Misty


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

Fuzzy's version of the Kiebasa Soup






With cheese tortillini and french sliced beans. It was almost a stew, it was so thick.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

Stan was especially nice to me today, taking me to school, jumping my car, driving me around... So I made him a dinner extravaganza. 

We had chicken with teriyaki, dijon mustard, bacon, and parmesean, some 7 layer dip, and a bowl of apples and oranges. 






...we ate all of it but 3 pieces of chicken, specially reserved for Stan's lunch tomorrow.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hot Chocolate with Chocolate Whipped Cream....... not so easy to photograph.




Oh my God that looks GREAT. I'm a bit pissed lately because I realize that when I moved I apparently gave away my Cocomotion.  Hot chocolate will never be the same. 

WAhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy's version of the Kiebasa Soup
> 
> 
> With cheese tortillini and french sliced beans. It was almost a stew, it was so thick.




Oooo, similar but SO different!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Stan was especially nice to me today, taking me to school, jumping my car, driving me around... So I made him a dinner extravaganza.
> 
> We had chicken with teriyaki, dijon mustard, bacon, and parmesean, some 7 layer dip, and a bowl of apples and oranges.
> 
> ...we ate all of it but 3 pieces of chicken, specially reserved for Stan's lunch tomorrow.



Okay, you guys may just be the cutest. couple. ever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God that looks GREAT. I'm a bit pissed lately because I realize that when I moved I apparently gave away my Cocomotion.  Hot chocolate will never be the same.
> 
> WAhhhhhhh!!!



You mean this contraption? It isn't on your wishlist.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> You mean this contraption? It isn't on your wishlist.



Yes, that one!  

I know, I have to get her to take that thing down since everything is busted. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's tonight's dinner. I was too lazy to make my cream sauce for creamed chicken over rice (it's planned for tomorrow) - so this is rice, pressure cooked chicken, corn, baby peas, salt, pepper, little garlic powder, and some parmesan cheese (very little) and a bit of butter and chicken broth. 

It's a "I have no food left in the house" dinner. It wasn't that bad - not super fantastic, was missing something, but not bad for just throwing crap together and hoping for the best. 

View attachment P1010661.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm double posting..but I don't care..I ate every last one of them..lol

Stuffed mushrooms :eat2: Recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge thread


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm double posting..but I don't care..I ate every last one of them..lol
> 
> Stuffed mushrooms :eat2: Recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge thread



Oh my! Those look so yummy, Misty! Did they take long to make?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm double posting..but I don't care..I ate every last one of them..lol
> 
> Stuffed mushrooms :eat2: Recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge thread



WOW!!! They look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh my! Those look so yummy, Misty! Did they take long to make?



about 35 mins from prep to eating


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2007)

beef pot pie 








<I confess, I am beginning to hate these plates, there is another set in the attic, but I don't quite remember what they look like, and they have been packed for the last two moves.....sigh....maybe it is time for a new set!>


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Ohhh that pie looks goooood, EP, what's the green in there?


Okay, I have a food contribution, but when I prepped the kitties' dinners today, I couldn't help but snap a picture - sorry if pet food skeeves anyone out... LOL. 

Orange (the fatty) will only eat the gravy and piece or two of food and Grey (skinny) east the food, so it gets heated and separated every night when they eat. A friend of mine made the bowls for them... has their names on their bellies.  

View attachment P1010665.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

heeeeeeeeeeeeere's dinner.

parmesan baked chicken, brown butter rice, and some green beans our neighbor canned. pretty yums. 

View attachment cheeeecken.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2007)

And here is my dinner, although it certainly doesn't photograph very well. 
Creamed chicken over rice - aka Creamy Goodness-tm. 

View attachment P1010666.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Jan 20, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> beef pot pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those look awesome! I love beef pot pie.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


>



waaaw so cute


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2007)

spicy smoked sausage, bell pepper, onion and cheddar cheese omlet topped with salsa, served with abundantly buttered toast....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh that pie looks goooood, EP, what's the green in there?


 
bell pepper are the green things, a little over done but still tasty. 




swordchick said:


> Those look awesome! I love beef pot pie.




thanks! it was pretty good


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh that pie looks goooood, EP, what's the green in there?
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a food contribution, but when I prepped the kitties' dinners today, I couldn't help but snap a picture - sorry if pet food skeeves anyone out... LOL.
> ...




Those are the cutest cat dishes ever, I love them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 20, 2007)

View attachment chilidogs2.jpg​
Dinner tonight was chili dogs. I am not sure if my roomie's cat wanted my chair (which he was evicted from when dinner was ready) or the hot dogs. OK, who are we kidding, he wanted the hot dogs!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 14093​
> 
> Dinner tonight was chili dogs. I am not sure if my roomie's cat wanted my chair (which he was evicted from when dinner was ready) or the hot dogs. OK, who are we kidding, he wanted the hot dogs!


 
The cat was questioning.... Where is the Cheese? Where are the Onions?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Tonight is all about comfort and warmth - Shepherd's Pie 

View attachment P1010686.jpg


View attachment P1010689.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 20, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> The cat was questioning.... Where is the Cheese? Where are the Onions?



You're so right. I forgot the cheese, and I did say "these need onions"!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight is all about comfort and warmth - Shepherd's Pie



Mmmmm... Shepherd's Pie....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2007)

Red Beans and Rice


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight is all about comfort and warmth - Shepherd's Pie



DAMN that looks good AM. How do you make it? I've never done shepherds pie...meatloaf with mashed potatoes on top yes, shepherd pie no.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight is all about comfort and warmth - Shepherd's Pie



Im glad to see that we make sheppards pie the exact same way...one time Heather tried to have me make it for her, but with peas and brown gravy,,,i was like WHAT!

I love sheppards pie! With corn, taters and hamburg, no crust or anything!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm in aww...I need my taste buds back...still!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2007)

I just had to make Shepherd's Pie too.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my beef vegetable pasta soup...still cooking (last night)
View attachment beefsoup.jpg

There are cut up snow peas, carrots, red peppers, baby onion, yellow beans..such an awesome combination for any soup. I found this frozen melody recently..YUM


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Here is my beef vegetable pasta soup...still cooking (last night)
> View attachment 14163
> 
> There are cut up snow peas, carrots, red peppers, baby onion, yellow beans..such an awesome combination for any soup. I found this frozen melody recently..YUM



Ummm..might I bother you for some nice, crusty french bread and a slab of whipped butter?..and..some wine...and...ummm..I will need something for deeeessert.

That soup looks great!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ummm..might I bother you for some nice, crusty french bread and a slab of whipped butter?..and..some wine...and...ummm..I will need something for deeeessert.
> 
> That soup looks great!



 It's a soup date!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonight was italian sausage (one hot and one mild), caesar salad, tortellini with a rose sauce with my cheese bun.
View attachment sausage.jpg

The meal was not finished, was just too much lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I just had to make Shepherd's Pie too.



Wassat red shtuff?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Wassat red shtuff?



it looks like rotel to me


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2007)

So I went back to monster hamburger place because I wanted a hamburger again. I did my research of the menu and found a double cheeseburger that didn't sound like it would be huge. 

Then as I was looking for a side..something caught my eye. Bacon cheese fries. I haven't had those in about 6 years *I know* the last time I went to Eskimo Joes.

Anyways..I wasn't expecting them to be that good. BUT OH GOOD GRAVY

They were so delicious. The fries where still crispy and the cheese was so gooey and the bacon crispy. I could have eaten about 3 more orders of them..lol

Oh..and I think the guy that gave me my order was an FA. We made eye contact while he was in the kitchen then he brought me my order. I made sure to make eye contact and smile. Yeah..that's it..LOL


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 23, 2007)

Misty, I have 3lbs. of ground beef defrosting as I type. Your post of that demon of a burger has set my taste buds all a twitter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Wassat red shtuff?



Actually, its that orange stuff... carrots.  I used diced carrots and cut green beans. I was about to add a can of corn, but decided against it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Actually, its that orange stuff... carrots.  I used diced carrots and cut green beans. I was about to add a can of corn, but decided against it.



I remember hearing that real shepherd's pie never has--which colored vegetables in it...green, I think? Is that right? Carrots are okay, but no green. Unless I've got it backwards. The veg is supposed to be on the side. I do know that it has to be made of lamb. Cottage pie is the same dish made with beef.

Personally I'm a big fan of anything that involves meat & potatoes on top, period, to the point where I'd rather have no vegetables interfere (hee). My grandmother used to made "scrambled hamburger," which was basically those incredients "scrambled"/cooked together! Definly comfort fud.


----------



## Emma (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah shepards pie here is ground mince, with onions, carrots and a meat gravy served with mashed potato on top. It's the most disgusting thing ever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't know there was a dress code. 

One of my variations on a theme of Shepherd's Pie uses a can of vegetable alphabet soup and a can of Veg-All.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 24, 2007)

My grandmother's sheperds pie has a very nice crust on the bottle with cheese in it, then ground beef/corn beef (onions) mixture and peas and carrots, then garlic mashed potatoes..

Me personally, whatever I have is what I use lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried a new recipe..well..ok..I took things from a recipe and tried it..lol

Southwest chicken and rice. I didn't have as much chicken as the recipe called for..but I went for it anyways..

Surprisingly really good


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I tried a new recipe..well..ok..I took things from a recipe and tried it..lol
> 
> Southwest chicken and rice. I didn't have as much chicken as the recipe called for..but I went for it anyways..
> 
> Surprisingly really good



Looks like a mushy version of a burrito I would really dig... what's in there?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Looks like a mushy version of a burrito I would really dig... what's in there?



I'll tell you..but I have to warn you...I would leave out the black beans cause I didn't like them afterall..lol

Cubed chicken-rolled in taco seasoning and then browned
package of frozen corn
can of rotel
2 cups chicken broth
2 cups of rice
and 4 oz of velveeta


black beans

The recipe called for the following

4 chicken breasts
10 oz package of frozen corn
1 cup of thick n chunky salsa
2 cups of water
2 cups of minute brown rice
and 1/4 shredded cheese.

I didn't have the salsa or the shredded cheese so I improvised.

So my version I browned the chicken and took it out...added 2 cups of chicken broth, the corn and rotel and brought it to a boil. Added the rice, covered and simmered for 10 mins..then I added a can of black beans..the 4 oz of velveeta and added the chicken back in and let it simmer until the velveeta melted.


The recipe called for the same thing..minus the black beans..and they said add the chicken breasts and cover with cheese and simmer until cheese melted.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's tonight's dinner. Sirloin steak, mashed potatoes and peas. And lots of butter 

View attachment steak4sm.jpg​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I've been violently ill for the past 20 hours or so. 

Kielbasa Soup - 2005-2007 R.I.P.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, I've been violently ill for the past 20 hours or so.
> 
> Kielbasa Soup - 2005-2007 R.I.P.



oh noooooooo! Are you sure it was the soup? There is a really nasty stomach flu going around...



Sorry to hear you've been so sick!! Hope you're better now...

p.s. well, you wanted something to distract you from your wait...! oops, sorry. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, I've been violently ill for the past 20 hours or so.
> 
> Kielbasa Soup - 2005-2007 R.I.P.



OH NO! I'm so sorry!

I'm sure it will miss you!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh noooooooo! Are you sure it was the soup? There is a really nasty stomach flu going around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, it's the nasty stomach flu.... but unfortunately what I ate last night was my soup, and I just don't think I'm going to be able to get past it. I'm really sad.... maybe in time, but it was really bad. 

I'm on fluid only, and the thought of any food at all is just ... well, not good.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> OH NO! I'm so sorry!
> 
> I'm sure it will miss you!



Thanks, Misty. I will miss it. *sniff*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh no, it's the nasty stomach flu.... but unfortunately what I ate last night was my soup, and I just don't think I'm going to be able to get past it. I'm really sad.... maybe in time, but it was really bad.
> 
> I'm on fluid only, and the thought of any food at all is just ... well, not good.



I'm super duper sorry. 

Remember the B.R.A.T diet while you recover. We're pulling for you.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's tonight's dinner. Sirloin steak, mashed potatoes and peas. And lots of butter
> 
> 
> View attachment 14290​


 
This would be a wonderful opportunity to practice sharing!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, I've been violently ill for the past 20 hours or so.
> 
> Kielbasa Soup - 2005-2007 R.I.P.


 
So Sorry Sweetie! I couldn't eat fried chicken for about 5 years in the mid nineties due to a stomach bug.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's tonight's dinner. Sirloin steak, mashed potatoes and peas. And lots of butter
> 
> View attachment 14290​



Looks super tasty, SVS!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2007)

Texas Brisket Take Out (on a deli roll) with tots and slaw


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Texas Brisket Take Out (on a deli roll) with tots and slaw



omg that is SO up my street, my mouth is watering!!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Texas Brisket Take Out (on a deli roll) with tots and slaw



You are lucky I don't live close, or you would be sharing lmao!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm super duper sorry.
> 
> Remember the B.R.A.T diet while you recover. We're pulling for you.



What's the B.R.A.T. diet? Broth....and? I'm guessing. 

I feel much better today, mostly in a lot of pain from so much time in bed I think. I'm still on fluids only, too afraid to chance it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> What's the B.R.A.T. diet? Broth....and? I'm guessing.
> 
> I feel much better today, mostly in a lot of pain from so much time in bed I think. I'm still on fluids only, too afraid to chance it.



Google to the rescue: B.R.A.T Diet

for nausea - bananas, rice, apples and toast


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Google to the rescue: B.R.A.T Diet
> 
> for nausea - bananas, rice, apples and toast



Ahhhh, I'll have to give some of that a shot, but the bananas... mmm, nope. I can barely do them when I'm 100%.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2007)

The BRAT diet is just very basic foods that tend to not upset a sick tummy. You'll notice, If you've had kids or babysat them, that the BRAT is the first diet fed to er.. Brats. 

Get Well Soon!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuzzy, your new avatar is freaking me out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Fuzzy, your new avatar is freaking me out.



In a really bad way? :huh:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> In a really bad way? :huh:



Ya. He's spooky. Sorry, just thought I'd tell ya. He (Trent Reznor) conflicts with your name anyway. We need a duck, a bear, etc. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

Better?


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 27, 2007)

You're a darlin'.
Now, no bad dreams for the Chubb.


----------



## minerva (Jan 27, 2007)

For whatever reason, as a lurker I've really enjoyed this thread. The plates are fascinating! and I remembered I have a camera, and lo and behold, I took some pictures and had to finally register and post. 

Dinner tonight: salad, brussel sprouts, braised red cabbage with onions and apples (so sweet it could be desert), grilled portobello and veggie burger with tomato-garlic labneh. 

View attachment 01252007Dinner.jpg


View attachment 01252007Dinner2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, minerva!!

You can cook for me anytime! That looks fantastic. Great board to get your feet wet, too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 27, 2007)

minerva said:


> For whatever reason, as a lurker I've really enjoyed this thread. The plates are fascinating! and I remembered I have a camera, and lo and behold, I took some pictures and had to finally register and post.
> 
> Dinner tonight: salad, brussel sprouts, braised red cabbage with onions and apples (so sweet it could be desert), grilled portobello and veggie burger with tomato-garlic labneh.


 

drool...... that looks wonderful! Welcome to the board Minerva!


----------



## Friday (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh man, that salad looks like summer on a plate. Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 27, 2007)

minerva said:


> For whatever reason, as a lurker I've really enjoyed this thread. The plates are fascinating! and I remembered I have a camera, and lo and behold, I took some pictures and had to finally register and post.
> 
> Dinner tonight: salad, brussel sprouts, braised red cabbage with onions and apples (so sweet it could be desert), grilled portobello and veggie burger with tomato-garlic labneh.





Wow, what a way to start! Great pics! Meat? who misses it! 

Welcome minerva! Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 27, 2007)

Last night I was lazy and heated up a frozen California Pizza Kitchen Margherita Pizza (tomatoes, olive oil, mozzarella and parmesan cheeses and basil). 

Too salty. I pretty much hated it. (I called it "fishy-tasting". Might have been the taste of the basil.)

Looks good, tho, huh?

View attachment 1-26-07 margherita1.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

Reminds me of my quest for the perfect homemade pizza crust recipe. In my opinion, the best pre-made pizza crust mix is this:







Bri doesn't care much for their sauce. I think its good for a red sauce (with pepperoni bits). Then I assemble the ingredients for Margherita and bake. :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the boards and this thread, Minerva!  

And Randi, that pizza looks good, but I'm not a big basil fan so I may have had the same reaction as you. It's too bad when they look good to the eyes, but don't match up on the buds!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are some pics I took off my cam today...first is chicken melts. I had to use up some chicken from my chicken skin sandwich, so I cut chicken up, onion, roasted red pepper, mixed it with some fresh garlic and cream cheese, topped it with cheddar cheese. YUM
View attachment chickenmelts.jpg


Second was dinner last night, breaded (12 grain bread) pork chops with creamy mashed potatoes and corn on the cop with lots of butter. YUM
View attachment porkchop.jpg


Third was tonights dinner. Seafood (cod, shrimp, and crab) wellington in a creamy sauce, with 3 cheese risotto and peas with cauliflower. I impressed myself with this dish. YUM YUM!!
View attachment seafoodwellington.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Here are some pics I took off my cam today...first is chicken melts. I had to use up some chicken from my chicken skin sandwich, so I cut chicken up, onion, roasted red pepper, mixed it with some fresh garlic and cream cheese, topped it with cheddar cheese. YUM
> View attachment 14380
> 
> 
> ...



Brandi, you make such grown up meals all the time! I am so envious!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Second was dinner last night, breaded (12 grain bread) pork chops with creamy mashed potatoes and corn on the cop with lots of butter. YUM



 I don't usually buy corn-on-the-cob out of season cause it tends to be tough.. Where did you find yours? And how were they?


----------



## Brandi (Jan 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't usually buy corn-on-the-cob out of season cause it tends to be tough.. Where did you find yours? And how were they?



I freeze mine from the summer And they melted in my mouth!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Wowzers!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

I was going to make minestrone, however, I added ham. So I think this classifies as Ham and Vegetable soup with pasta.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2007)

Ugh, I finally have my appetite back but don't really have anything suitable in the house, these are making me VERY hungry. Especially all the meat!!!!

Mmmmmm.


----------



## Risible (Jan 28, 2007)

I made these cinnamon rolls yesterday (using dough made in the bread machine. You roll out the dough, spread the sugar/butter/cinnamon mixture on top, roll up, then cut into 1" rounds and then let rise) spread with cinnamon-cream cheese frosting. I was too late to post in the January Iron Foodee challenge; not that I'm sorry I made them  ! 

View attachment resize28.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jan 28, 2007)

For dinner last night I made a souffle for the first time, a broccoli souffle. It turned out wonderful- I was very pleased! Served it with garlic baguette. 

View attachment resize29.jpg


View attachment resize30.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> I made these cinnamon rolls yesterday (using dough made in the bread machine. You roll out the dough, spread the sugar/butter/cinnamon mixture on top, roll up, then cut into 1" rounds and then let rise) spread with cinnamon-cream cheese frosting. I was too late to post in the January Iron Foodee challenge; not that I'm sorry I made them  !



Wow, those look fabulous. I'd love to warm one up and melt a pat of butter on it. 

Where ya been, Dee? We've missed you! Glad to see you posting


----------



## Risible (Jan 28, 2007)

Believe it or not, we still have tomatoes growing in the garden, so we put them to good use for dinner tonight- BLT sandwiches! The tomatoes are even better than they look- juicy and ripe with a delicious taste. We also used carrots from the garden for the split pea soup, which was very yummy, made from scratch and slow cooked over a low flame. Served crispy roasted Yukon Gold potatoes with both. :eat2: 

View attachment resize32.jpg


View attachment resize33.jpg


View attachment resize34.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful, mouth-watering presentation, Dee! Nummy! :eat2:

Brandi, I have all of the ingredients for your chicken melt. I think I'm going to make some of those.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 29, 2007)

This looks so good. Nothing better than a right off the vine tomato.



Risible said:


> Believe it or not, we still have tomatoes growing in the garden, so we put them to good use for dinner tonight- BLT sandwiches! The tomatoes are even better than they look- juicy and ripe with a delicious taste. We also used carrots from the garden for the split pea soup, which was very yummy, made from scratch and slow cooked over a low flame. Served crispy roasted Yukon Gold potatoes with both. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Jan 29, 2007)

Tonight was roast beef, with bacon & cheese potatoes (a little loose as I let my daughter pour the milk in still tasted good lol) with brussel sprouts. 
View attachment roastbeef.jpg


I didnt want dessert tonight so she had oreo cookies and milk.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 29, 2007)

Breakfast picture - faux crab omelette with pangrilled tomato and whole wheat toast with strawberry jam, apple cider and half a grapefruit.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 29, 2007)

made this a few weeks back,,took a few hours,,home made eggplant parm...but lots of it, like 3 pans full lol 

View attachment Picture 125.jpg


View attachment Picture 126.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 29, 2007)

And the finished product, before baking,,, I use light sauce on it, as I am not crazy about sauce,,,and my BF can always add extra sauce, and he usually does!

Never mind lol the picture is too big to load,,,but it looked and tasted good!


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

Yum. I love eggplant parmesean, Violet. Yours look nice and crunchy, too.

This is my first contribution, in what I doubt will be a long line of contributions, as my food rarely looks good, it just tastes yummy. 

In the interest of disclosure, I'll let you know that this was two Lean Cuisine meals: a chicken parmesean with spaghetti and veggies, and two cheese cannolini. On the veggie plate is cucumbers and my fave pepper to eat raw, because it's sweet: orange pepper. When I make my ranch dressing, for dipping, I use the Hidden Valley salad dressing mix as directed, but I use less milk and substitute some greek cheese syle yogurt for a bit of the mayo. I think it has a better flavor.

Dessert is one or two Dove dark chocolate hearts.  

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...this was two Lean Cuisine meals: a chicken parmesean with spaghetti and veggies, and two cheese cannolini....
> 
> Dessert is one or two Dove dark chocolate hearts.



Gotta love that you had TWO Lean Cuisines! (assuming it was all yours? oops!)

Looks yummy. I want that veggie plate! or a few bites, at least.

And I hope you'll continue to post. We don't need fancy pics!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I read this thread religiously, but I don't think anything I make looks good enough even for the everyday food thread. Am I the only one eating ugly-albeit tasty slop?


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, was all for me, Randi, and thanks.  :eat2: Sure didn't take long to eat, either... :batting:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 29, 2007)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

View attachment 14481


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I read this thread religiously, but I don't think anything I make looks good enough even for the everyday food thread. Am I the only one eating ugly-albeit tasty slop?



Oh no, the idea behind this thread was the ugly everyday stuff we all eat. I admire those who are able to make things look lovely and so tasty, but you are MORE than welcome to post the slop!!! 

Here's mine from tonight - my favorite PastaRoni (Garlic and Olive Oil with vermicelli) and some chicken. Yum.  

View attachment P1010722.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And I hope you'll continue to post. We don't need fancy pics!



Ditto that... you guys have to remember why this thread started. It's not meant to be as fancy as food porn... it's just "here's my plate of nuggets" or "here's my tuna sandwich"... that's it!  

Some of us eat fancier and prettier than others, which is cool... makes me want to elevate my game!, but for the most part we're all just normal eaters or take out stuff (Misty has posted some GREAT take out pics in this thread) - so just snap what you're eatin'... we just want to peek at it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I read this thread religiously, but I don't think anything I make looks good enough even for the everyday food thread. Am I the only one eating ugly-albeit tasty slop?



You need to post yours on the "Tasty Slop" thread.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> (Misty has posted some GREAT take out pics in this thread) - so just snap what you're eatin'... we just want to peek at it.



LOL..thanks..that's because Misty is either #1 lazy..or #2 can't cook..lol


Or both


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I read this thread religiously, but I don't think anything I make looks good enough even for the everyday food thread. Am I the only one eating ugly-albeit tasty slop?



I know exactly what you mean. Usually my meals are unbalanced and unattractive (but tasty!). On the rare occasions they look ok, I snap a pic. But that's rare.

You might notice most of my pics are taken in restaurants


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I read this thread religiously, but I don't think anything I make looks good enough even for the everyday food thread. Am I the only one eating ugly-albeit tasty slop?



Someone's slop is another's person's.. uh.. delicacy. 

Post pix pls thx!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> LOL..thanks..that's because Misty is either #1 lazy..or #2 can't cook..lol
> 
> 
> Or both



It was a compliment!!  LOL, that burger from the other day is still in my head, even when I was sick as a dog it looked pretty damn good, and I'm not even a burger girl!


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You might notice most of my pics are taken in restaurants



Yeah, you lucky duck. Those last pics with the strawberry gelee and macaroons are still floating around in the 'appetite' part of my brain.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 14481



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: indeed also :eat1: and :eat2: !


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> LOL..thanks..that's because Misty is either #1 lazy..or #2 can't cook..lol
> 
> 
> Or both



Well you can't use reason #2 anymore, Misty.

We just tied in the January Iron Foodee Challenge!  Congrats!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, I'm so fat.

God this thread is like porn to me lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Well you can't use reason #2 anymore, Misty.
> 
> We just tied in the January Iron Foodee Challenge!  Congrats!



YAY and I kinda created that recipe too..man..maybe I can cook and just don't know it..LOL

Congrats Fuzzy


----------



## SummerG (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been lax in posting my food pics... so here it goes... my catch up... 


my birthday "appetizers & cake" 










spaghetti w/meat sauce 





salad, shake & bake chicken & buttered rice 





pot roast w/oven roasted potatoes & gravy all around 





salad (lettuce, cukes, croutons w/ranch dressing) & shake & bake pork chops w/buttered rice 










ice cream sundae (strawberry & chocolate ice cream, hot fudge, whipped cream, and thin mint) 





hot cocoa 





and this is what i made for dinner tonight... somewhere around here someone posted some breadsticks made with croissant rolls, but i could not manage the complexity, lol... so i just made them croissant shaped. pepperoni & mozzarella stuffed croissants.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> I have been lax in posting my food pics... so here it goes... my catch up...
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i made for dinner tonight... somewhere around here someone posted some breadsticks made with croissant rolls, but i could not manage the complexity, lol... so i just made them croissant shaped. pepperoni & mozzarella stuffed croissants.



Okay, that all looked REALLY good, but I'm intrigued by the last one... were they good??? I'd LOVE to try that sometime with some variation on that. 

Mmmmmm.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, that all looked REALLY good, but I'm intrigued by the last one... were they good??? I'd LOVE to try that sometime with some variation on that.
> 
> Mmmmmm.


 
yeah, they were really yummy... and i made them with stuff left over from the holidays (i made sure to check the dates, lol) the only thing i wish had been different was the ingredients were of the low fat variety (because my always on a diet sister purchased them) so i think they would have been even better if the cheese was meltier and the pepperoni greasier, hehehe... but that's just me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> yeah, they were really yummy... and i made them with stuff left over from the holidays (i made sure to check the dates, lol) the only thing i wish had been different was the ingredients were of the low fat variety (because my always on a diet sister purchased them) so i think they would have been even better if the cheese was meltier and the pepperoni greasier, hehehe... but that's just me.



Yup, I would have felt the same about the cheese melting, I can't stand low fat cheese for just that reason. However, I LOVE using low fat crescent rolls because they're so much less greasy than the regular ones... I just enjoy them more. 

Yum, going to have to try something along those lines one night, they look really good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2007)

Summer, I couldn't take my eyes off that shake-n-bake chicken and the buttered rice. In fact, I am going to go make myself some rice!

Also, my friend, Linda does stuff with crescent rolls all the time - she puts in pepperoni, cheese, ham, bacon, scallions, you name it! They come out really yummy.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 30, 2007)

My very first sheppard's pie! It was yummy! 

View attachment spie2.JPG


View attachment spie1.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2007)

SOOO you may not like this combo..but my grandmother got me started on it years ago and I treat myself to it..every so often. 

I give you......Bacon and Rice

I use minute rice just because I don't have a rice cooker...cook a few slices of bacon..crumble it or tear it and mix into the rice..then...here's the killer..pour some of the bacon grease onto the rice.

I know..I know..I thought it would be disgusting too..but OMG..so not..lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> SOOO you may not like this combo..but my grandmother got me started on it years ago and I treat myself to it..every so often.
> 
> I give you......Bacon and Rice
> 
> ...



My love of bacon has me overlooking the rice..*L* Bacon is a dandy food!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> yeah, they were really yummy... and i made them with stuff left over from the holidays (i made sure to check the dates, lol) the only thing i wish had been different was the ingredients were of the low fat variety (because my always on a diet sister purchased them) so i think they would have been even better if the cheese was meltier and the pepperoni greasier, hehehe... but that's just me.



oy, i totally had to copycat the crescent rolls! i was hungry, and we've got nothing really in the house, but when i saw those, i knew we had the rolls, pepperoni, and cheese, so i made some too! the crescent rolls were ginormous though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL...Misty - I just made rice and put in tons of butter, some salt and tore up some really good thinly sliced deli ham and mixed it in. So...pig and rice here too.

It was surprisingly good!

I would definitely try it with bacon and bacon fat!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> LOL...Misty - I just made rice and put in tons of butter, some salt and tore up some really good thinly sliced deli ham and mixed it in. So...pig and rice here too.
> 
> It was surprisingly good!
> 
> I would definitely try it with bacon and bacon fat!



I KNEW You'd be my sister in this..lol

You gotta try it and tell these people it's yummy..LOL


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> SOOO you may not like this combo..but my grandmother got me started on it years ago and I treat myself to it..every so often.
> 
> I give you......Bacon and Rice
> 
> ...



That looks super yummy, Misty. BTW, I keep a jar of bacon fat in the fridge and use it a lot to season various dishes: beans, soups, vegetables, potatoes, and especially cornbread. I learned from my MIL, who was born and raised in the South and knows how to make cornbread, to put the iron skillet with a couple of heaping spoonfuls of bacon fat in the oven while it is heating up to 425 degrees. So, bacon grease around this household is a must-have ingredient.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy, i totally had to copycat the crescent rolls! i was hungry, and we've got nothing really in the house, but when i saw those, i knew we had the rolls, pepperoni, and cheese, so i made some too! the crescent rolls were ginormous though.



Yay!!!!! They look awesome! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> That looks super yummy, Misty. BTW, I keep a jar of bacon fat in the fridge and use it a lot to season various dishes: beans, soups, vegetables, potatoes, and especially cornbread. I learned from my MIL, who was born and raised in the South and knows how to make cornbread, to put the iron skillet with a couple of heaping spoonfuls of bacon fat in the oven while it is heating up to 425 degrees. So, bacon grease around this household is a must-have ingredient.



YES! lol I don't keep it around anymore. I just don't cook with it enough..but my mom does. 

It definitely must be a southern thing!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2007)

See, I don't get it.So many people in here talk about "oh, I don't have a THING in the house, so I just did...this"..and they usually make something yummy.WHen I have nothing in the house, we are talking about condiments and maybe some canned beans.*L*


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Mossy, heat up the beans, then put on toast and then top with grated cheese. Broil for a few minutes. Not too bad.


----------



## panhype (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> ... chicken parmesean ...



Lordy! I knew why i always avoided this thread. Would spend more time on it that it is holy  And btw i got exactly the same parmesan grater as yours, quite amazing considering where i live.

OK.. chicken parmesan... i have a decade long interest in chicken parmesan or escalope parmesan. Well.. as a kid i used to go to a place which was the longest existing Italian restaurant in my hometown and they never had adopted their style (unlike most other places) to what allegedly (or for real) the Germans would like best. This place was 'cult' and the escalope parmesan unbelievable. A while ago the owner and chef passed away and they closed without giving me the recipe..

And since then i'm trying to reverse-engineer it by memory lol 

So Tina, do you tell me your version? 

Yah sure, i should try to take pics of mine as well (+ recipe)


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, that one was frozen, panyhpe, but for my own version, I take boneless chicken breast, put it in a ziploc bag and then use a wooden kitchen mallot to pound it into submission, or until it's about half it's original height.

You then dip it into an egg or two, depending upon how many you're making, that has been mixed with a touch of milk and some salt and pepper. Dip it into bread crumbs mixed with some dried basil and some grated parmesean cheese. You then brown it in some olive oil until slightly crispy and not too brown. Drain and then place in a baking pan. Pour a bit of marinara over part of each patty and then top with mozzerella and bake for about 20-30 minutes in about a 350 degree oven. Serve with pasta, extra hot marinara, and some yummy cheese in that wonderful grater we have.


----------



## panhype (Jan 31, 2007)

Way kool, Tina. Thanks alot for sharing  Your version is quite similar to mine, except that i do the breading in the "wiener schnitzel" style: 1) dip it in flour 2) dip it in egg 3) dip it in a mixture of bread crumbs and grated parmesan. And also i don't put it into the oven later but just keep it in the covered frying pan. Not that i were convinced that this is the better way, that's just how i always used to prepare it lol... And "marinara" is some ready to buy tomato sauce?

When i find the time later i'll post my flavor


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, schnitzel! I adore schnitzel! Now I'm thanking you for YOUR recipe.  I have some pork loins in the freezer; maybe I'll beat them into submission and make some schnitzel.


----------



## panhype (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, mentioning the schnitzels, escalopes etc  While the Germans usually like them thicker (juicier), the Italians prefer them thinner (spicier). Now i am definitely a follower of the Italian school. And that's why i always cut those bought slices across (a good knife rules here !). And then i only slightly beat them into submission but just using the heels of my hand


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

My hand is wimpy and weak.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 31, 2007)

Tonight was something I've been wanting since MM showed her bacon and cheese fries!!

This is a german sausage on a bun (should have grilled it but was lazy) with ketchup and mustard and onion. Bacon and cheese fries with sour cream and lots of chives!!! YUM!

View attachment sausageonabun.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 31, 2007)

View attachment 14589


Tonight's dinner isn't all pretty but, it's darn tasty! Love tuna casserole.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Mossy, heat up the beans, then put on toast and then top with grated cheese. Broil for a few minutes. Not too bad.



LOL....you added bread and cheese...I GOT NO STINKIN BREAD OR CHEESE IN THAT SITUATION.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok here it is, I'm finally posting a pic on this thread. 

Chopped Broccoli with brown butter and bread crumbs, herb rice and cheddarwurst. 

View attachment HPIM0713-1.JPG


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bubba thought it looked good too. 

View attachment HPIM0717-1.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok here it is, I'm finally posting a pic on this thread.
> 
> Chopped Broccoli with brown butter and bread crumbs, herb rice and cheddarwurst.



Yay! Welcome to the addiction!  I need some of that cheddarwurst.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 31, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Bubba thought it looked good too.



omg that is SO cute! and YAY you for finally posting a pic here! And....I want me some cheddarwust!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 31, 2007)

I ate it all but there are still some left in the fridge. I can cook some more.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 31, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I ate it all but there are still some left in the fridge. I can cook some more.



Sounds good - any rice left??


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yup got some rice too. You have no idea how proud I am I actually cooked tonight LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 31, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Yup got some rice too. You have no idea how proud I am I actually cooked tonight LOL



I'm proud of you too! And you've got photo evidence 

I had something...well...weird. It was leftover white rice which I heated up with sliced spanish olives, shredded ham and butter.

Very weird.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Mossy, heat up the beans, then put on toast and then top with grated cheese. Broil for a few minutes. Not too bad.



thats called a cheesy beano here  My son likes it.

I did the crescent roll thing a few weeks ago, with a thin stick of mild cheddar in each one with a slice of thin ham wrapped round. it was good! I must look out for the half fat rolls though as I did find it a bit greasy, with the cheese, although I liked the flavour.


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Bubba thought it looked good too.




Looks very yummy and very filling :eat2: !

Bubba is adorable- I can almost see his tail swishing, with his shiny black lips parted in the merest hint of a smile! What a cutie!


----------



## panhype (Feb 1, 2007)

lol That looks familiar he he But your side dishes are superior to what they're offering here.


Brandi said:


> Tonight was something I've been wanting since MM showed her bacon and cheese fries!!
> 
> This is a german sausage on a bun (should have grilled it but was lazy) with ketchup and mustard and onion. Bacon and cheese fries with sour cream and lots of chives!!! YUM!


----------



## panhype (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok.. here's my version of the chicken parmesan. Usually it looks different cause i'm making more of this tomato paste ontop of it (dunno what happened lol). And also, besides the parmesano, i would add a bit of Swiss cheese (forgot to buy some). FINALLY: taking pics when you're hungry !! Nuff said. Had to apply some serious sharpening later ... yeah, looks a bit odd.

Whatever.. i had it with 'Parisian Potatoes' (raw potatoes pealed, sliced about as thick as a finger and fried slowly) and mushroom salad (w/ kinda French Dressing: oil, balsamico vinegar, mustard etc). Of course such a dish wouldn't be complete with a good dry vine :eat2: 

View attachment DSCF0321_ed2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, that looks fabulous, Pan! Yum!!! Yep, there's our cheese grater. 

I think you mentioned something about jar marinara and I think I forgot to address that. If I don't have time to make it from scratch, I will often find a quality jar sauce (one that does not list tomato paste, particularly, as an ingredient, and looks fresh and not full of preservatives -- Trader Joe's makes some good ones). I will often add a cut up and sauteed onion, tomato, some extra herbs and crushed garlic, sometimes zucchini, green bell pepper, and some wine to the mix. At the end, I also often add some cream or half & and half, as it makes the sauce less acidic.


----------



## panhype (Feb 1, 2007)

That's funny with that cheese grater, isn't it? I don't know anybody else who has this model. Methinks my mom gave it to me. And she got it from a friend from Switzerland.

Thanks for your info regarding the tomato sauce, Tina. I make mine from scratch (jar sauces aren't very common here, at least not in mainstream grocery stores) but its principle is pretty simple anyway. 75% of its substance is tomato paste (i've found this is essential for the flavor i want to achieve), throw in a few chopped cherry or cocktail tomatoes (as they call them here), dried thyme + oregano, salt, black pepper (freshly grinded), a bit of balsamico vinegar plus lots of olive oil and granulated garlic (good enough !); then i heat up that micture cautiously what also will help to make the cheese melt later.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It was a compliment!!  LOL, that burger from the other day is still in my head, even when I was sick as a dog it looked pretty damn good, and I'm not even a burger girl!



I just saw this!! Thanks AnnMarie. I've gone back another time to get those cheese fries..LOL If there wasn't snow on the ground today..I'd probably be there right now..lol


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2007)

panhype said:


> That's funny with that cheese grater, isn't it? I don't know anybody else who has this model. Methinks my mom gave it to me. And she got it from a friend from Switzerland.
> 
> Thanks for your info regarding the tomato sauce, Tina. I make mine from scratch (jar sauces aren't very common here, at least not in mainstream grocery stores) but its principle is pretty simple anyway. 75% of its substance is tomato paste (i've found this is essential for the flavor i want to achieve), throw in a few chopped cherry or cocktail tomatoes (as they call them here), dried thyme + oregano, salt, black pepper (freshly grinded), a bit of balsamico vinegar plus lots of olive oil and granulated garlic (good enough !); then i heat up that micture cautiously what also will help to make the cheese melt later.



And boy, oh boy, does that chicken parm look good! A truly mouthwatering presentation with the yummy-looking taters and mushroom salad... what fun!

I wanted to say regarding the Zyliss, I have a Zyliss chopper. I've dedicated it to mincing garlic. I've had it for 10-15 years now, and it's like new. I'd buy another Zyliss product in a heartbeat. I'm eyeballing your cheese graters...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2007)

Risible said:


> And boy, oh boy, does that chicken parm look good! A truly mouthwatering presentation with the yummy-looking taters and mushroom salad... what fun!



I have to second this..lol..that chicken makes me want to eat meat again...

now to find someone to cook it for me


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2007)

I know you've seen my spaghetti before..but I added cheesy garlic bread and I'm giving those fried mushrooms one last try


----------



## Deidrababe (Feb 1, 2007)

I went to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch with some friends yesterday and one person ordered THIS - Could you die? Why didn't I order this?????








WHAT I DID order was THIS







CHOCOLATE COCONUT CREAM CHEESECAKE 
A Coconut Cheesecake Swirled with Chunks of Chocolate and Topped with Layers of Coconut Custard and Whipped Cream, finished with Toasted Coconut and Chocolate Shavings all on top of a Chocolate Macaroon Crust.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

Yours sounds much better to me, Deeds. I adore chocolate, but chocolate with macaroons and coconut? Even better! :eat2: Never been to a Cheesecake Factory. Must go some time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 1, 2007)

CheeseCake Factory has HUGE portions. Its the one place where you'll ask for TWO to-go boxes.. one for the entree.. and the other for the dessert.

Meaning, you'll order dessert regardless. 

Very Yummy! I've only been to the one in Columbia, MD.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! Sounds good to me, as I love leftovers. I have never been able to relate to the mindset that leftovers aren't good, and so people just leave all kinds of uneaten food on their plate. I bring my leftovers home! :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> I went to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch with some friends yesterday and one person ordered THIS - Could you die? Why didn't I order this?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dammit! Now that's dessert!

(Santaclear hereby confesses he doesn't like whipped cream tho! I take it OFF most desserts when it's there.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dammit! Now that's dessert!



Since I can't rep you, I'm stealing that for my sig!


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dammit! Now that's dessert!
> 
> (Santaclear hereby confesses he doesn't like whipped cream tho! I take it OFF most desserts when it's there.)



You can give yours to me, Santa -- I adore it.  :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> You can give yours to me, Santa -- I adore it.  :eat2:



Carrie and I were exchanging some Very Important Private Messages this afternoon, and agreed, fresh whipped cream in phyllo dough = great cream puffs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Carrie and I were exchanging some Very Important Private Messages this afternoon, and agreed, fresh whipped cream in phyllo dough = great cream puffs.



How dare you deprive us of pornofoodic conversations involving whipped cream and phyllo dough by having them in PMs!

Well, I suppose you are forgiven since you did end up sharing them here.


----------



## Deidrababe (Feb 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yours sounds much better to me, Deeds. I adore chocolate, but chocolate with macaroons and coconut? Even better! :eat2: Never been to a Cheesecake Factory. Must go some time.



I LOVE coconut too....and I assure you, this was to die for!

XOXOXOXOX


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 1, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> I went to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch with some friends yesterday and one person ordered THIS - Could you die? Why didn't I order this?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yummy yummy :eat2: :eat2: ..I want Some pleeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 2, 2007)

It's cold and a little snowy (just snow showers, really) and Chinese food sounded good to roomie and me. So we ran out and picked it up - there was a 1 hr wait for a delivery, and after perusing the menu and making our choices, there was no way we could wait an hour.  

Here's what we got:

View attachment Nancys.jpg

Nancy got *Chicken with Cashews* (left) and *Roast Pork Egg Foo Young*. 


View attachment mine.jpg

I got: *Shrimp with Black Pepper and Garlic* - "Jumbo shrimp lightly coated, sauteed in black pepper and fresh chopped garlic, served over shredded lettuce" (top); *Beef in Black Bean Sauce with Spinach *- "Sliced flank steak sauteed in black bean sauce served over stir fried fresh spinach" (right); and *Double Sauteed Pork* - pork, dried bean curd, cabbage and red bell peppers sliced and sauteed in a spicy Hoisin sauce" (left).​
Everything was delicious! Well, everything on my plate, anyhow. I didn't taste hers. The shrimp dish was surprising - I wasn't expecting the breading (I thought "lightly coated" meant with pepper and garlic). But it was actually quite good!

I'm stuffed! There is tons left - I ordered 2 full dinner portions and a smaller portion of the pork. . Who wants some leftovers?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 2, 2007)

( _Me no feel so good.  So no picture from me today.. _)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 2, 2007)

Awww, sorry Fuzzy... hope you feel better and it's nothing like I had.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 2, 2007)

Feel better Fuzzy wuzzy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2007)

fuzzy...hope you're back to normal real soon!


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry you're under the weather, Fuzzy. 

Randi, that roasted pork egg foo young is making my mouth water. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon fuzzy! (hugs)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2007)

Breakfast 

Bacon, egg and cheese sandwiches on white toast.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 3, 2007)

Must have been a breakfast weekend! 

Sausage, biscuits (homemade!), sausage gravy







The more formal presentation  





<was a challenge to photograph, we all know what happens when you let sausage gravy sit for for a while!>


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2007)

(_No, the virus only sideswiped me.. Mrs. Fuzzy is laid up in bed with it _)

Oh my! Biscuits and Gravy! :eat2:


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Must have been a breakfast weekend!
> 
> 
> <was a challenge to photograph, we all know what happens when you let sausage gravy sit for for a while!>



Oh my, I love biscuits and gravy!! One of my very favorite breakfasts, or any time, really. EP, I'm curious, how did your biscuits turn out? They look fabulous! I'm on the hunt for a reliable biscuit recipe for my Southern husband.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 3, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> (_No, the virus only sideswiped me.. Mrs. Fuzzy is laid up in bed with it _)
> 
> Oh my! Biscuits and Gravy! :eat2:


 
Aww sorry to hear about Mrs. Fuzzy......... hope she gets better soon.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 3, 2007)

Risible said:


> Oh my, I love biscuits and gravy!! One of my very favorite breakfasts, or any time, really. EP, I'm curious, how did your biscuits turn out? They look fabulous! I'm on the hunt for a reliable biscuit recipe for my Southern husband.


 


Risible, 

These were just quick biscuits, perfect to hold up under sausage gravy. If you are looking for the mile high ones, I can dig out my mother's recipe. One trick to get the really fine textured ones is to use cake flour. Let me know and I will see which ones I have.


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Risible,
> 
> These were just quick biscuits, perfect to hold up under sausage gravy. If you are looking for the mile high ones, I can dig out my mother's recipe. One trick to get the really fine textured ones is to use cake flour. Let me know and I will see which ones I have.



I would love to have your Mom's recipe for the mile-high biscuits. I'll swap you for my Mom's dumpling recipe, if you like. It's very simple, but fail-proof. I've tried others. Some of my Mom's recipes have really stood up well over the years... decades, really. I'm grateful to her for passing them on.

BTW, regarding gravy or white sauce, I've been using a product called Wondra, it's flour for sauces and gravys- it works wonderfully!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2007)

Risible said:


> I would love to have your Mom's recipe for the mile-high biscuits. I'll swap you for my Mom's dumpling recipe, if you like. It's very simple, but fail-proof. I've tried others. Some of my Mom's recipes have really stood up well over the years... decades, really. I'm grateful to her for passing them on.
> 
> BTW, regarding gravy or white sauce, I've been using a product called Wondra, it's flour for sauces and gravys- it works wonderfully!



I'd like the dumpling recipe! I've only made dumplings one time from scratch..using flour and water..it turned out really good..but I haven't tried to make it again since!


----------



## jamie (Feb 3, 2007)

Misty and EP, y'all are killing me!!!

Both of those pictures are drool-worthy. Biscuits and gravy is my favorite dish and there is nothing like a great egg sandwich. Good show.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2007)

Tonight..I made enchiliadas..and can I just say..I'm getting better and better at them..OMG SO GOOD 


I know..you've seen a similar pic..but come on..don't they look delish! lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2007)

jamie said:


> Misty and EP, y'all are killing me!!!
> 
> Both of those pictures are drool-worthy. Biscuits and gravy is my favorite dish and there is nothing like a great egg sandwich. Good show.



I almost had biscuits and gravy with bacon and eggs..but I was really hungry and had already taken my meds..so I couldn't wait that long..so those sandwiches won..lol

They were good  I'll make ya one


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm seriously considering making kielbasa soup, despite my recent illness (not caused by the soup, it was just an innocent bystander). I think mentally I'm fine with the idea, it's just forcing myself to get back on the horse... although it's getting later, so it may have to wait for another night. 

I feel something quick/easy coming on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I feel something quick/easy coming on.



Me too. Like a batch of biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Friday (Feb 4, 2007)

I think we're going to have to have biscuits and gravy one night this week too. Look at a pic like that is crave inducing.


----------



## panhype (Feb 4, 2007)

Admittedly taken a while ago but it looked exactly the same today 

That's my DEFAULT omelette (but there are lots of variations that i like as well): cherry tomatoes, bell pepper, italian salami plus parmesano + swiss cheese. Yay !! And an espresso simply is the real thing :eat1:

P.S. That pan i'm using supposedly is something like 60 yrs old ! Perfect gadget. 

View attachment PA290004.jpg


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'd like the dumpling recipe! I've only made dumplings one time from scratch..using flour and water..it turned out really good..but I haven't tried to make it again since!



Here's Mom's dumpling recipe:

*2 cups flour sifted
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk

Mix together with a spoon (don't overmix!). Drop in simmering broth or stew, uncovered for 10 minutes, covered for 10 minutes. Makes 8 large dumplings.*


I will usually add parsley; sometimes I substitute a cup of cornmeal for a cup of flour as a variation.

One of the things that I like about this recipe is that excess flour will drift into the broth/stew and thicken it. I understand you can make dumplings in a crockpot, though I haven't tried it yet myself. It would probably take about 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I feel better... if not, I'll know soon. I had a craving for chili dogs, but I don't have any buns. So I sliced up my package of Hebrew Nat'l and added it to the chili. Mmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better, Fuzz!

I was in Trader Joe's today and these cupcakes called out my name. They are really tiny, but the frosting made me buy them. I didn't know frosting had that much control over me!

Bottom line - they ROCK. Really great! Two bites and they're gone. They are dense and fresh, and the buttercream is sooo good. And the vanilla aftertaste keeps you going back for more. I wish I'd bought another package!

View attachment cupcakes-3.jpg


View attachment pkg-4.jpg​
(note: my roomie, Nancy usually says things taste "fine". But she proclaimed these "good"...even..."very good!")


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2007)

Tonight's dinner..not so pretty..but tasty

Teriyaki Pork Chops
Rice Pilaf 
Black eye peas


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Tonight's dinner..not so pretty..but tasty
> 
> Teriyaki Pork Chops
> Rice Pilaf
> Black eye peas




Misty,

Your dinner looks yummy! I love starchy foods. Bio would love that meal, too, 'cause he's all over the teriyaki anything, but those black-eyed peas he wouldn't touch without a bath of bacon grease. I'm not crazy about the earthy taste of black-eyed peas, but I must admit, the bacon grease does go well with them!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2007)

Risible said:


> Misty,
> 
> Your dinner looks yummy! I love starchy foods. Bio would love that meal, too, 'cause he's all over the teriyaki anything, but those black-eyed peas he wouldn't touch without a bath of bacon grease. I'm not crazy about the earthy taste of black-eyed peas, but I must admit, the bacon grease does go well with them!



Thanks..I actually like the taste of the canned ones unseasoned. Now...when my mom hulls them and cooks them..I definitely want some salt meat and some bacon grease..and I get to eat the salt meat 

Oh..and thanks for the dumpling recipe


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 5, 2007)

Beef stew simmering away waiting for the right time to add Risible's dumplings. 


<pre-dumpling, because I usually have some sort of mishap and end up with one grapefruit size dumpling>


----------



## panhype (Feb 5, 2007)

That does look interesting. Ok, we don't have much in that style here anyway.. but i definitely could have a plate of it now :eat2:


Fuzzy said:


> I think I feel better... if not, I'll know soon. I had a craving for chili dogs, but I don't have any buns. So I sliced up my package of Hebrew Nat'l and added it to the chili. Mmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## panhype (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't eat much junkfood but some of it i really like.

Here's Adana Kebab (you can buy big packages of it, frozen, in Turkish grocery stores), basmati rice, pita bread, homemade tzaziki and paprika onions, also homemade. Paprika onions are more common in the serbian/croation cuisine and you usually get them with cevapcici.

lol Quite likely not everybody is too sure what to think of that. Yes, these onions are QUITE hot. 

View attachment P2010167_ed800SW.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2007)

panhype said:


> I don't eat much junkfood but some of it i really like.
> 
> Here's Adana Kebab (you can buy big packages of it, frozen, in Turkish grocery stores), basmati rice, pita bread, homemade tzaziki and paprika onions, also homemade. Paprika onions are more common in the serbian/croation cuisine and you usually get them with cevapcici.
> 
> lol Quite likely not everybody is too sure what to think of that. Yes, these onions are QUITE hot.



wow wow WOW! Can I come for dinner? please??


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2007)

panhype said:


> I don't eat much junkfood but some of it i really like.
> 
> Here's Adana Kebab (you can buy big packages of it, frozen, in Turkish grocery stores), basmati rice, pita bread, homemade tzaziki and paprika onions, also homemade. Paprika onions are more common in the serbian/croation cuisine and you usually get them with cevapcici.
> 
> lol Quite likely not everybody is too sure what to think of that. Yes, these onions are QUITE hot.



According to Wikipedia, Adana Kebab is traditionally lamb, salt, and red pepper flakes... Is that what you have there? :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife is on the mend, and she requested something simple. So I made creamed chicken (with a little sour cream and dill ) over rice, with sliced green beans on the side. 






( And a few dashes of Tabasco for me.  )


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> My wife is on the mend, and she requested something simple. So I made creamed chicken (with a little sour cream and dill ) over rice, with sliced green beans on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuzzy, just so ya know...for the rest of the world, "simple" for someone who's had a stomach flu is usually dry toast or jell-o.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fuzzy, just so ya know...for the rest of the world, "simple" for someone who's had a stomach flu is usually dry toast or jell-o.



I know, I know. She's been on the BRAT since Saturday, and she threatened with life and limb if I gave her any more toast.


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

Good question. Now i started as well checking Wikipedia (English and German version, which both give rather similar info). I started buying this stuff about half a year ago and have tested 3 different brands so far which tasted quite different. The one i had this time (don't have the package anymore but it said 'Adana Kebab') tasted rather 'neutral' - so i would say they have mixed ground lamb and beef. So yes, that's what Wikipedia is describing - the main difference might be that the original Adana Kebabs are longer, as shown on the German Wikipedia page. Maybe they've changed that just for logistic reasons?


Fuzzy said:


> According to Wikipedia, Adana Kebab is traditionally lamb, salt, and red pepper flakes... Is that what you have there? :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok I'm so making those kebabs tonight!!


*Adana kebab*

Ingredients

1 lbs. lamb shoulder, ground with small amount of lamb fat
3 onions, chopped finely (I use my food processor)
1/2 cup fresh chopped parsley
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. hot red pepper flakes
1 tsp. salt
Oil to brush on kebabs when grilling

Garnish

4 tomatoes, halved
6 long green peppers
5 Tbs. butter, melted
4 pides

Combine all ingredients for kebabs and knead for 10 minutes. An electric mixer, set to a very low speed, works well for me. Divide meat mixture into 4 sausage shaped pieces. Mold each piece to a long, flat skewer. Moisten hands lightly and gently squeeze meat on skewers, leaving slight finger grooves. This is somewhat tricky to do....but practice makes perfect! 
Grill vegetables over a hot charcoal fire and keep warm. Toast pides lightly and cut into cubes. Arrange plates and keep warm. Brush kebabs with melted butter and grill 2 minutes on each side.
When cooked, drizzle some melted butter on pide cubes, remove kebabs from skewers and arrange on top of cubes. Arrange grilled vegetables over kebabs and drizzle remaining butter over all. Serve hot.

A mixture of thinly sliced onion and sumac powder is usually served on the side. Sumac may be found in some gourmet and Middle Eastern stores.

Pictures will be posted tonight!


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

Where *EXACTLY* are you living ?  

Homemade is always the real deal.

BTW: since your recipe wasn't clear, at least for me, so i would use onions only for garnish. It's the first time i hear of sumac powder (just looked it up on Wikipedia) but i think you can improvise with these 'hot onions' and get good results. I've been using paprika powder, chilli pepper, srichacha, tomato paste, olive oil and mix that with the onions. Surely not original but i love it.



Brandi said:


> Ok I'm so making those kebabs tonight!!
> 
> 
> *Adana kebab*
> ...


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

Sure. Anytime ! But please bring your Saltimbocca recipe. I'm curious about that. 


SoVerySoft said:


> wow wow WOW! Can I come for dinner? please??


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

Men who can cook:


----------



## Risible (Feb 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Men who can cook:



I second that, Tina. I'm teaching my man, but he just doesn't have the feel for it, I'm afraid. So I do everything I can do sitting down, and he mans the stove and washes the dishes. My man...:wubu: 

However, as I promised, he is a mean pitmaster!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 6, 2007)

panhype said:


> Where *EXACTLY* are you living ?
> 
> Homemade is always the real deal.
> 
> BTW: since your recipe wasn't clear, at least for me, so i would use onions only for garnish. It's the first time i hear of sumac powder (just looked it up on Wikipedia) but i think you can improvise with these 'hot onions' and get good results. I've been using paprika powder, chilli pepper, srichacha, tomato paste, olive oil and mix that with the onions. Surely not original but i love it.



Actually I didn't make that part...I had to revise everything to accomodate my 2 year old ...and the bitter cold here...so this is what I did...and I live in Hamilton, Ontario, just around the corner from ya *smirk*

I made the kebabs into meatballs LOL and baked them...and yeah it would have tasted better bbq'd but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do lol

I also made some roasted garlic potatoes, green peppers, tomatoes and green onions. 

It turned out so YUMMY!

View attachment lamballs.jpg


p.s excuse my shadow there!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 6, 2007)

Left over pizza. A chain here has $5.00 larges on Monday night...one topping of course..and it's my favorite..sausage  But a large lasts me 3 meals...

Oh..and my ranch on the side. This pizza joint makes the BEST ranch dressing ever.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Men who can cook:




Oh baby you are correct Tina. Wayne is in the kitchen right now cooking our anniversary dinner, he's a GREAT cook.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

Hotdogs again! Hebrew National - they're really good! Right, Fuzzy? But this time I put them on garlic twists that I cut up to turn into buns. And cheese curls and green olives on the side.

View attachment dogs-2-6.jpg​


----------



## Brandi (Feb 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hotdogs again! Hebrew National - they're really good! Right, Fuzzy? But this time I put them on garlic twists that I cut up to turn into buns. And cheese curls and green olives on the side.
> 
> View attachment 14826​



I want one of your hot dogs pls!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I want one of your hot dogs pls!!



I've got leftovers! Trade ya for some of that that yummy dinner of yours!!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 6, 2007)

Deal!! Trust me you will love these "lamb meatballs"


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Left over pizza. A chain here has $5.00 larges on Monday night...one topping of course..and it's my favorite..sausage  But a large lasts me 3 meals...
> 
> Oh..and my ranch on the side. This pizza joint makes the BEST ranch dressing ever.



Ohhh Misty that looks really good. I think I'm on the verge of a pizza kick. 

I was going to attempt my kielbasa soup return tonight, but given my variable emotional state, I'm going to hold off for a better time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh Misty that looks really good. I think I'm on the verge of a pizza kick.
> 
> I was going to attempt my kielbasa soup return tonight, but given my variable emotional state, I'm going to hold off for a better time.



Yeah..I would save the soup...I'd have given you this pizza if I could have...I'm in the mood for something different...lol

Yeah..I'm weird..I claim the title proudly


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 6, 2007)

That looks so good. I love Hot Dogs and that bread looks GREAT.




SoVerySoft said:


> Hotdogs again! Hebrew National - they're really good! Right, Fuzzy? But this time I put them on garlic twists that I cut up to turn into buns. And cheese curls and green olives on the side.
> 
> View attachment 14826​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> That looks so good. I love Hot Dogs and that bread looks GREAT.



Trader Joe's - these things are really good. They are like thick chewy soft garlicky breadsticks. I like them warmed up with butter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2007)

The quirky thing about Hebrew Nat'l are the seven hotdogs to a pack.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Fuzzy's Creamed Chicken* ( by request )

1 can cooked chunk chicken (up to 8oz)
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup milk
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1/4 teas Its a dilly spice blend (or 1/4 teas dill weed)
Water (as needed)

Flake chunk chicken in a skillet, combine all ingredients and pour over chicken and heat until desired thickness, stirring occasionally. Serve over rice, mashed taters, toast, or pasta.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> The quirky thing about Hebrew Nat'l are the seven hotdogs to a pack.



don't ya HATE that? It's so weird.


----------



## panhype (Feb 7, 2007)

Yep, it looks great. And i'm sure it tasted perfect. 

BTW i don't see a major reason why the meat should be put around these skewers.. well, it might make it easier to flip them on the grill.


Brandi said:


> Actually I didn't make that part...I had to revise everything to accomodate my 2 year old ...and the bitter cold here...so this is what I did...and I live in Hamilton, Ontario, just around the corner from ya *smirk*
> 
> I made the kebabs into meatballs LOL and baked them...and yeah it would have tasted better bbq'd but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do lol
> 
> ...


----------



## panhype (Feb 7, 2007)

Mmmmh... could have some pizza now too


MisticalMisty said:


> Left over pizza. A chain here has $5.00 larges on Monday night...one topping of course..and it's my favorite..sausage  But a large lasts me 3 meals...
> 
> Oh..and my ranch on the side. This pizza joint makes the BEST ranch dressing ever.


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh baby you are correct Tina. Wayne is in the kitchen right now cooking our anniversary dinner, he's a GREAT cook.:eat2:



Lucky you!  What did you have?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Lucky you!  What did you have?



He cooked Spaghetti and sausages with a hot and spicy sauce.He's really good.:eat2:


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

Guess that makes sense, since you're his Italian girl.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 7, 2007)

I really need to take a ride to Trader Joe's. Its out of the way .. but it looks like it it really worth the ride. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Trader Joe's - these things are really good. They are like thick chewy soft garlicky breadsticks. I like them warmed up with butter.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 7, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I really need to take a ride to Trader Joe's. Its out of the way .. but it looks like it it really worth the ride.



Yes, you do.  If you want to make a party of it, we can meet there then head over to Cheeburger Cheeburger which is just up the street.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 7, 2007)

oooooo do you go on weekends only or do you have any weekday nights available? I can do Usually Mondays, Tuesdays, Fridays. during the week, my next few weekends are booked between work and other commitments. 

OH and yeah I would love to go with ya and to try Cheeburger Cheeburger.




SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, you do.  If you want to make a party of it, we can meet there then head over to Cheeburger Cheeburger which is just up the street.


----------



## JeanC (Feb 7, 2007)

Shredded, slow cooked pork roast with blue cheese on a toasted parmesean bagel.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 7, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> oooooo do you go on weekends only or do you have any weekday nights available? I can do Usually Mondays, Tuesdays, Fridays. during the week, my next few weekends are booked between work and other commitments.
> 
> OH and yeah I would love to go with ya and to try Cheeburger Cheeburger.



I usually only go on weekends, but let me give it some thought and see! Weekends are really crowded so it might really be better to do a weeknight.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 7, 2007)

JeanC said:


> Shredded, slow cooked pork roast with blue cheese on a toasted parmesean bagel.



Wow, Jean. That looks great!! YUM!


----------



## JeanC (Feb 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, Jean. That looks great!! YUM!



Oh, it was, I was wishing I'd brought enough for seconds LOL.

Funny thing is, 10 years ago you never would have gotten me to eat blue cheese, never could stand the taste growing up. Last few years I can't get enough of it


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 7, 2007)

Lunch today....left over Chinese delivery....Sesame chicken over white rice, house special lo-mein and crab ragoons! And dinner tonight....Angel hair pasta, with butter, grated parmesan cheese, chives and black pepper 

View attachment chinese.JPG


View attachment pasta.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooooh. I could have chinese every night! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2007)

We're still on a "something" creamed or sauced over rice kick. Tonight was ground beef stroganoff over rice with beans, corn, and sourdough bread.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 9, 2007)

I shouldn't have looked at this thread today before I'd eaten anything! I wanted the pork roll with blue cheese sauce, the leftover chinese and the creamy over rice thing too!

So instead i made myself some brunch of cheese and tomato flatbread warmed through and I spread philadelphia cheese on it, and had it with wafer thin ham and some salad with honey mustard dressing. It was tasty. 

View attachment brunchforum.JPG


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 9, 2007)

panhype said:


> I don't eat much junkfood but some of it i really like.
> 
> Here's Adana Kebab (you can buy big packages of it, frozen, in Turkish grocery stores), basmati rice, pita bread, homemade tzaziki and paprika onions, also homemade. Paprika onions are more common in the serbian/croation cuisine and you usually get them with cevapcici.
> 
> lol Quite likely not everybody is too sure what to think of that. Yes, these onions are QUITE hot.



That looks great! Would you share your home made tzaziki sauce recipe? I have tried to make it several times from recipes I found on the web and they were all to runny and tangy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2007)

Slow cooker pork chops'n'gravy, with stuffing and corn.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2007)

Fuzzy! What goes in your slow cooker chops? I just bought 5 lbs of pork chops (they were on a mega sale) and the ones you made look scrumptious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2007)

Lesse... this recipe uses 6 chops.

Combine 1/2 cup flour, 3/4 tsp salt, 1 1/2 tsp dry mustard, and 3/4 tsp gahlic powder. Dredge pork chops in flour mixture. Brown in hot oil in skillet, and then place in slow cooker.

Combine 1 can cream chicken soup with 1 can water, and pour over chops.
Cover. Cook on High 6-8 hours.


----------



## panhype (Feb 10, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> That looks great! Would you share your home made tzaziki sauce recipe? I have tried to make it several times from recipes I found on the web and they were all to runny and tangy.


Runny? That might have had to do with the cucumbers you've bought. Happens here as well occasionally (sometimes you just don't get better cucumbers). Can't comment on the tangy part.

I had a Greek-German roomate not so long ago so i got quite an official coaching on that. Actually it's super easy to make. The tricky part might be to find the right yogurt. Now he recommended me (can only speak for Germany here) to use Turkish yogurt which is overall mild and neutral in its taste but has a very very light sour flavor. We have here also Greek yogurt (which is quite expensive) but it's too neutral for the tzaziki (i use that for muesli sometimes though)

Ingredients 
(can't give you precise quantities, you will find out):
natural yogurt
garlic (mashed)
cucumber (grated, the cheese grater you're using for Swiss cheese is ideal)
salt
black pepper (freshly grinded)
olive oil

Preparation:
Mash a big clove of garlic into the yogurt (tzatziki loves garlic !). Grate a piece of (pealed) cucumber into it. Season it with salt and pepper. Add 1 -2 tablespoon (per person) of olive oil. Stir that mixture well and leave it for something like 15 mins (in the fridge) so that it will develop its flavor.

In case you have more questions don't hesitate to ask.

That's the yogurt i'm using: 

View attachment DSCF0338_edSW.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2007)

Tonight was an experiment with some roast beef, cheese and crescent rolls - it wasn't bad, but I either need less cheese or different cheese. I only had American and it wasn't great. 

Dessert was hot apple pie and French vanilla ice cream. YUM! 

View attachment P1010778.jpg


View attachment P1010780.jpg


----------



## panhype (Feb 10, 2007)

Dunno why it's called "telefono"? Maybe cause it's so easy to prepare, even during a phone call? Ingredients, roughly, are cream, cooked ham, peas, onions. Seasoning contains nutmeg and coriander. The green tagliatelle i just picked cause i didn't have them for quite a while. 

View attachment P2080177_SW.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight was an experiment with some roast beef, cheese and crescent rolls - it wasn't bad, but I either need less cheese or different cheese. I only had American and it wasn't great.
> 
> Dessert was hot apple pie and French vanilla ice cream. YUM!




I think swiss would be a good pairing with the roast beef. For something with less meltiness (lack of a better word here) I would try a good stilton. Also, the roast beef may have not been too rare to begin with and got dried out in the oven.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 10, 2007)

I just thought of one more combo. Boar's Head makes a horseradish flavored cheddar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2007)

AM, next time try provolone or mozzarella (or both) :eat1: Don't give up!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Dunno why it's called "telefono"? Maybe cause it's so easy to prepare, even during a phone call? Ingredients, roughly, are cream, cooked ham, peas, onions. Seasoning contains nutmeg and coriander. The green tagliatelle i just picked cause i didn't have them for quite a while.



Each time I try to google telefono.. all my results turn into a language other than english. But that looks good in any case.


----------



## panhype (Feb 10, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Each time I try to google telefono.. all my results turn into a language other than english. But that looks good in any case.



Got that recipe from a printed cooking mag years ago. .. Tried a search myself now (on "pasta telefono"). Gave me one English result but that's a totally different sauce there.

The Italian sites i found (i can understand the Italian words roughly) didn't have recipes. But i gave up after one page or so.

In case you're interested in my recipe (quantites, as usual, are improvised):
Boil up approx 1 liter of cream (the full fat quality) and keep it on low heat (in order to thicken it). Add 2 - 3 chopped small onions. Season it with freshly grinded nutmeg and black pepper, plus salt and coriander. After 30 mins add the peas (i use canned ones). Start boiling your pasta now. Shortly before the pasta is ready add the chopped cooked ham (not earlier, it would lose its flavor) to the sauce. Pretty simple dish. Served with parmesano and french bread


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2007)

Sometimes I am afraid I am becoming my mother... Tuna Noodle Caserole....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sometimes I am afraid I am becoming my mother... Tuna Noodle Caserole....



oh lord...I WANT SOME!

You need to start a list of foods I must have if I ever get down there for a visit!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Feb 10, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Sunday's meal: Baked Pork cutlet with stuffing and gravy, with mashed taters and whole kernel corn. (I tend to make sunday dinner kinda special)


Omg that looks Divine!!
and I LOVE your plate!!


----------



## panhype (Feb 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> ...
> Boil up approx 1 liter of cream ...


I forgot to tell: with that quantity (most likely you have noticed anyway) you could serve 5 persons aprox. I'm just making such a huge quantity for convenience: i eat one portion and freeze the 4 remaining ones.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sometimes I am afraid I am becoming my mother... Tuna Noodle Caserole....



SWEET mother of macaroni!!!!!

I love tuna noodle noodles..pair that with a huge green salad, filled with all the goodness the earth has to offer,with a nice Italian dressing...my mouth is literally watering..you temptress!:eat2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Feb 10, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *Cincinnati-style Chili*


ya gotta give me the recipe PLEASEEEEE that looks yummy!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 10, 2007)

JeanC said:


> Shredded, slow cooked pork roast with blue cheese on a toasted parmesean bagel.



I need this.... right now.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Runny? That might have had to do with the cucumbers you've bought. Happens here as well occasionally (sometimes you just don't get better cucumbers). Can't comment on the tangy part.
> 
> I had a Greek-German roomate not so long ago so i got quite an official coaching on that. Actually it's super easy to make. The tricky part might be to find the right yogurt. Now he recommended me (can only speak for Germany here) to use Turkish yogurt which is overall mild and neutral in its taste but has a very very light sour flavor. We have here also Greek yogurt (which is quite expensive) but it's too neutral for the tzaziki (i use that for muesli sometimes though)
> 
> ...



Thank you! I am going to try this next weekend when my kids are visiting.
The yogurt I used before was kinda funky tasting to me, perhaps I shall send my kids in search of another brand.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 11, 2007)

My daddy has cooked two nights straight 'cause mom hasn't felt well.
Last night he made: fried chicken gizzards and little baked new potatoes, and opened a can of pork-n-beans. It was simple, but it's one of the few things he can cook...well.

Today for lunch he made his homemade meatless spaghetti! It was soooo good, we all ate second helpings! He claims to have a "secret recipe", but grandma says it's hers.

And tonight when I got home, mom had made a homemade from scratch ,chocolate custard pie! 

View attachment 1804284693168161714619577453023fe.jpg


View attachment dada.jpg


View attachment 113909649_875e8d6103_m.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

Last night I broiled some Bulgogi, today I reheated the leftovers for lunch. If you are not familiar with Bulgogi, here is a description from Wikipedia:



> Bulgogi is one of Korea's most popular beef dishes. It is made from thinly sliced sirloin or other prime cut of beef. The meat is marinated with a mixture of soy sauce, pear purée, sesame oil, black pepper, garlic, onions, ginger, wine and sugar. It is marinated for two to four hours to enhance the flavor and its tenderization.
> 
> Bulgogi is traditionally grilled, but broiling or pan-cooking is common as well. Whole cloves of garlic, sliced onions, and chopped green peppers are often grilled or cooked at the same time. It is often served to non-Koreans as a first taste of Korean cuisine.
> 
> This dish is usually served with a side of lettuce or other leafy vegetable, which is used to wrap a slice of cooked meat, often along with a dab of ssamjang, kimchi, or other side dishes, and then eaten as a whole.



I bought it already marinated and vacuum packed, so the meat was too soft for my liking. It was flavorful, that's for sure, but I wasn't crazy about it. I didn't have lettuce to wrap it in, so I put it in a fresh baked onion roll that I bought today.

View attachment beef10.jpg


View attachment beef11.jpg​
Since I didn't have any of the traditional accompaniments,I actually ended up adding some plain greek yogurt to the sandwich (after I took the pic). It really needed something to cut the strong marinade flavor.



Nancy (my roomie) and I went to a bakery this afternoon. Following are some pics of our combined purchases.

View attachment cookies17.jpg​
Here is a platter with a Hungarian Cheese Bar and a Pineapple Cheesecake Bar (my choices) and a Valentine Cookie and a Butter Cookie with chocolate sprinkle (hers). 

View attachment cheesebars21.jpg

Cheese Bars close up

View attachment cookies20.jpg

Cookies close up​
The cakes are next...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are our cakes - we're sharing of course. These cakes were pretty expensive. Nancy's cake was about $20 and mine was over $15 for a half cake! I think that's a lot. But these are the real deal.

View attachment mocha7.jpg

Nancy bought a mocha cake. That's real buttercream. None of that vegetable shortening crap!


View attachment mochaslice6.jpg

Here's the first slice.


View attachment dome23.jpg

I got a Dome Cake - well half a dome, but you can't tell here.


View attachment dome24.jpg

I turned it around, and you can see that it's just half. This is a yellow cake with real whipped cream with fresh strawberries, bananas, peaches and pineapple. The outside of the dome is whipped cream covered in yellow cake crumbs.


View attachment domeclose29.jpg

Close up of the filling. Want some??​


----------



## supersoup (Feb 11, 2007)

oh wow...my head just asploded.  

i'd settle for the crumbs off your plate anytime!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW!

Those are some serious cakes, Randi!!

I'm going to have to hit a bakery (or make a cake) soon, they made me want cake.

And that beef looks fantastic to me, but not sure about the marinade, part sounds appealing, but the ginger throws me off since I'm not a huge fan. But the soft and falling apart?? Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh.


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never been a fan of tuna casserole, but your pics make it actually look appetizing and inviting...


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here are our cakes - we're sharing of course. These cakes were pretty expensive. Nancy's cake was about $20 and mine was over $15 for a half cake! I think that's a lot. But these are the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 15041
> 
> ...


What a delightful collection of cakes and cookies you got. The really weird thing is the things you picked piqued my interest and appetite. The other stuff just seemed like a waste of calories and not worth really getting into it. I loved the bars and the domed strawberry(and other fruits) shortcake.


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 11, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I need this.... right now.:eat2:


Wow, that looks really really good. I'm shocked that you can find a bagel like that out in Idaho, but hey, as far as this jaded Easterner knows... Idahoans only eat baked potatoes.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 11, 2007)

I want that dome cake in my mouth. !!!!!! it looks like heaven, fruit, whipped cream and fluffy cake.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 11, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sometimes I am afraid I am becoming my mother... Tuna Noodle Caserole.... [/IMG]



That looks delicious! I haven't had tuna noodle casserole in years, and now I want some.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

Turkey steak, taters, and mixed veggies (the orange in the center is french dressing for the turkey steak)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2007)

Baked Italian Shells with steamed cauliflower and toasted gahlic bread


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sometimes I am afraid I am becoming my mother... Tuna Noodle Caserole....



Ahhh, can't believe I missed that. I LOVE tuna casserole, call me a little old lady, but I love it. Yours looks great, care to share the recipe?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here are our cakes - we're sharing of course. These cakes were pretty expensive. Nancy's cake was about $20 and mine was over $15 for a half cake! I think that's a lot. But these are the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 15041
> 
> ...



Hell yes I want some! Too bad we can't scoop some of that filling through the monitor. Those both look soooooooooo good!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, can't believe I missed that. I LOVE tuna casserole, call me a little old lady, but I love it. Yours looks great, care to share the recipe?


 
Pm on the way!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 12, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Pm on the way!



Pm me too?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Pm me too?


 
You got it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

What's this PM nonsense? POST IT, woman.


----------



## Jeannie (Feb 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What's this PM nonsense? POST IT, woman.



I agree! Recipes on the board please! :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, EP, otherwise you'll spend all day PMing those of us who want that recipe.


----------



## panhype (Feb 13, 2007)

In the meantime here's the famous Viennese Schnitzel.. or better 'Viennese Style' cause i used chicken instead of veal. It got a tad too much heat, it rather should look golden brown. I've cut these chicken breasts across, this here isn't such a huge amount of meat as it might look like. Also in no regular place over here you would get it served with tomatoes/olives/feta lol The fried taters would be accepted by domestic minds though. 

View attachment P2120191_edSW.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh my that looks so good. Can you save me some? I'll be right over.



panhype said:


> In the meantime here's the famous Viennese Schnitzel.. or better 'Viennese Style' cause i used chicken instead of veal. It got a tad too much heat, it rather should look golden brown. I've cut these chicken breasts across, this here isn't such a huge amount of meat as it might look like. Also in no regular place over here you would get it served with tomatoes/olives/feta lol The fried taters would be accepted by domestic minds though.


----------



## Tina (Feb 14, 2007)

Panhype, your food always look so delicious! I want some! :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I am now officially on a beef stew kick. 

This is a fantastic take-out stew I had the other day (made by little old ladies in a sandwich shop up the street), and last night my mother made and dropped off one that looked exactly the same - it was GREAT!!!

I'm going to have to learn how to cook this or my mother is going to go crazy making it. 

View attachment P1010851sm.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think I am now officially on a beef stew kick.
> 
> This is a fantastic take-out stew I had the other day (made by little old ladies in a sandwich shop up the street), and last night my mother made and dropped off one that looked exactly the same - it was GREAT!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to learn how to cook this or my mother is going to go crazy making it.



Oooh... yeah. Love the beef stew. My mom is also a woman of beef stew talents, and She's showed me how to make it once, and... I DON'T REMEMBER. I will have to request it especially next time I go home. My mom's stew is a little less brothy than the one you have pictured... mmmm... stew....:eat1:


----------



## panhype (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey ! Thanks bigsexy920 and Tina. The UPS courier just came and picked up the parcels to both of you


----------



## panhype (Feb 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> [...]
> This is a fantastic take-out stew [...]



I don't have stew that often but this one ... mmmh.. . would like to have a portion of it now :eat2: And the pink soup plate looks faboo :smitten:


----------



## panhype (Feb 14, 2007)

So i got this idea.. i MUST have omelette with asparagus + smoked ham and (again) tzatziki. 

View attachment DSCF0346_SW.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 14, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hey ! Thanks bigsexy920 and Tina. The UPS courier just came and picked up the parcels to both of you



I wish!!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 14, 2007)

i just made the most awesome strawberry cupcakes. these are the lone survivors.










i'm eating the one in the middle right now. mmmmmm!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just made the most awesome strawberry cupcakes. these are the lone survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm eating the one in the middle right now. mmmmmm!




Must have cupcakes. Must eat cupcakes. Cute little cupcakes. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 14, 2007)

:smitten:


AnnMarie said:


> Must have cupcakes. Must eat cupcakes. Cute little cupcakes. :eat2:



sooooooo effin cute!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok I want Pans dinner and Soups cupcakes. Those cupcakes look so yummie.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 14, 2007)

To keep warm on a wintry New England day, I made homemade chicken soup for lunch and paired it with my mom's homemade bread! 

View attachment soup3.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2007)

ok, dammit. I want soup and bread and cupcakes. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Feb 14, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> To keep warm on a wintry New England day, I made homemade chicken soup for lunch and paired it with my mom's homemade bread!



oy that looks SO GOOD!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 14, 2007)

All I have to say is ... Everyones food looks really really good. That soup.... the fresh bread. I can pratically taste it


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2007)

(I didn't make an everyday meal. I posted my VDay meal on the Dinner thread)


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a chicken pot pie baking with homemade pie crust on top and bottom. I WAS so excited to take a picture, until stan stuck a fork in it to see if it was done, and SCOOPED some of the top crust off. 

AHGH.

He is on my naughty list for valentines day. 

...I will prob post a pic anyway though


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 15, 2007)

...mmmmm... cupcaaaaakes...


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2007)

This is from last week when the iceman cameth to KY - 

Justin's Chili (fixed up with some ff cheddar & pepperjack and a spoon of ff plain yogurt) and a pb & some strawberry all-fruit spread sandwich on whole grain white. Light cranberry grape cocktail in old McD's Disney glass for the beverage selection. : 








These are from last night. Our first date was at an Indian restaurant, so now we always have Indian on romantic ocassions. We also had some great rice, garlic and regular naan and kulfi for dessert, I forgot to get a pic of that. 

Vegetable Korma: 





Eggplant Bhartha (sooooooooooooo good):


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok Im playing pic catch up. Heres a few of the meals Ive been cooking....

This first one is a simple turkey sub on french roll with smoked turkey, mozarella cheese, red onions, lettuce, tomato, dash of salt and pepper. With plain Ruffles chips...






A few nights ago I made some tostadas with french fries. I used refried beans, lettuce, tomato, onion, cilantro, shredded cheese, sourcream and homemade guacamole and salsa on a homemade tortilla shell....I was so full when done. They are extremely filling!!!






Night before last, I grilled some boneless chicken legs. I cut it up and put diced onions, cilantro and my homemade garlic salsa on it. I made a pot of spanish rice and sprinkled fresh cilantro on it and some ranch style beans. Im a major cilantro and onion lover in case you didnt notice. lol






And last nights dinner was at Chilis with my honey for Valentines Day. We started off with the Triple Play appetizer. Boneless Shanghai Chicken Wings and Dill Sauce. Chicken Tenders with Honey Mustard sauce and Hot Cheese, Spinach and Artichoke Dip with Crisp Tortilla Chips...






Then my dinner came. It was a half rack of Baby Back Ribs, Honey Bourbon Sirloin Steak cooked medium well, Loaded mashed potatoes with Black Peppered Gravy and steamed broccoli. Talk about one helluva meal!!!!







Well now that I posted these pics Im hungry. Off to make some green chili and 4 cheese enchiladas, with some basil chicken and a pot of spanish rice! Enjoy the pics!!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I have a chicken pot pie baking with homemade pie crust on top and bottom. I WAS so excited to take a picture, until stan stuck a fork in it to see if it was done, and SCOOPED some of the top crust off.
> 
> AHGH.
> 
> ...



I'm waiting. Don't care if it's dented.


----------



## panhype (Feb 15, 2007)

jamie said:


> ...Indian restaurant....



Oh.. i LOVE Indian food. And this here looks sooo goooood :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

Ditto that! That's a whole 'nother cuisine I have yet to truly explore.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

And then some of Patty's BBQ


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

Something simple for the Day After VDay, grilled muenster cheese and tomato soup


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm waiting. Don't care if it's dented.



 I FORGOT!  I am so sorry! We ate up the whole thing. I can show you a photo of dirty dishes... that's pretty lame though. I'm so sorry!

  


*goes off to time out*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I FORGOT!  I am so sorry! We ate up the whole thing. I can show you a photo of dirty dishes... that's pretty lame though. I'm so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Waaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

You're just going to have to make another one to make up for it.


----------



## Oona (Feb 16, 2007)

^_^


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok pics from last nights dinner...

Basil chicken- but I ended up throwing in some cashew, a shot of oyster sauce and a spoonful of garlic black bean sauce too...







then my green chili and 4 cheese enchiladas. they came out extremely cheesy! mmmm.......






and 2nd plate of entire meal. the chicken, enchiladas with some homemade guacamole and my spanish rice...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 16, 2007)

omg Patty if I ever get to the US can I come stay at yours? lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been mia on this board the past couple of weeks.

So..here's tonight. I was craving the colonel. extra crispy breast with 5 hot wings and double mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

Oooo, excellent contributions Oona, Patty and Misty!!! Yum!

Misty, you made me crave KFC mashed with gravy.... if the temp goes over 35 this weekend, I may have to head out for some (it's like 25 mins away, so I REALLY have to want it).


----------



## supersoup (Feb 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oooo, excellent contributions Oona, Patty and Misty!!! Yum!
> 
> Misty, you made me crave KFC mashed with gravy.... if the temp goes over 35 this weekend, I may have to head out for some (it's like 25 mins away, so I REALLY have to want it).



oy me too, i need to con someone into going and getting it...


----------



## Missy9579 (Feb 16, 2007)

how about some simple reciepes?? Your food looks great, I havent ever cooked much mexican, except quesadillas, but i know my BF would love it,,,maybe some enchaladas?





GoddessPatty said:


> Ok pics from last nights dinner...
> 
> Basil chicken- but I ended up throwing in some cashew, a shot of oyster sauce and a spoonful of garlic black bean sauce too...
> 
> ...


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh Missy. Enchiladas are one of the easiest things to make for me. Especially when I take the easy route. Like canned enchilada sauce and just heating up the tortillas instead of frying them....
So here goes:

18 corn tortillas warmed up
Shredded Cheese - I use at the least a lb. I like them very cheesy
half onion diced
small can sliced black olives
1 28 oz. can El Paso Green Enchilada Sauce or Red
3 diced green onions
handful of chopped fresh cilantro

I heat up the sauce and all 18 tortillas. Then dip one tortilla in the sauce, spread some cheese in the middle, some onion, roll up and lay folded side down. Do this with all 18 tortillas.
When all rolled, pour remaining sauce over all enchiladas, sprinkle top with remaining cheese, onions, green onions, cilantro and olives.
Bake in preheated oven for 20 mins at 350 degrees. 
Voila' you have green chile and cheese enchiladas.

Now I do this same variation with red enchilada sauce and when I use red sauce I use like orange cheeses and with green sauce I use the white cheeses. Also when I make shredded chicken green enchiladas, I spread one 8oz cream cheese on each tortilla before the chicken and cheese. Talk about an added touch...mmmmmmmmmm
I also make them with shredded chicken too or seasoned ground beef. I like buying a rotissiere chicken and shredding up the meat from the bone. Saves alot of time and trouble.
So this is the simple version. If anyone wants my homemade green or red enchilada sauce recipes just email me. I have a few different kinds I make.
Hope this helps you Missy!

Patty


----------



## panhype (Feb 17, 2007)

(Chipped) chicken breasts Milano style... hehe, there's still steam arising from it. 

View attachment P2160193_SW.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Feb 17, 2007)

panhype said:


> (Chipped) chicken breasts Milano style... hehe, there's still steam arising from it.



seriously, i'm moving in. consider me your new roomie, and i'll pay you to make all my meals.

YUM.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2007)

I made stir fry..not great..not awful..just too damn sweet


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 18, 2007)

if that happens again, just add a little vinegar, that should sort it out. It really looks nice though!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

panhype said:


> (Chipped) chicken breasts Milano style... hehe, there's still steam arising from it.



chicken breasts Milano style? Recipe please.


----------



## panhype (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> chicken breasts Milano style? Recipe please.


Here you go !

That's an old recipe my mom has collected. This quanitity would serve 4-5, i usually freeze the leftovers. Hope i get the conversion from the metrical system right.

approx 18 oz boneless chicken breasts, chipped
salt, pepper, garlic
flour
1 cup of tomato puree
2 Zucchini 
approx 9 oz cooked ham
olive oIl
sugar, vinegar (balsamico)

Chip the chicken breasts (make rather bigger pieces otherwise the meat might become a bit dry), season them with salt, pepper + garlic and flour them - use rather more than less seasoning. Fry them in olive oil at high heat.

At the same time put the tomato puree plus 2 cups of water into a pot and bring it to medium heat. Add the chopped zucchini. Cover the pot. Once the frying is done add the chicken breasts to the zucchini etc and keep the pot covered. Heat should be quite low now. Pour 1 - 2 cups of water into your frying pan to get some (light) fond and give that into the pot too.

Shortly before serving add the chopped ham. It doesn't need much further seasoning except very little more salt, about the tip of a knife sugar and a lil bit of vinegar.

If you want more sauce just add more water. For variation i sometimes replace the zucchini by mushrooms.

I usually have it with rice but that's not a rule.

Pretty simple and fast to prepare dish. Enjoy !


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, my mother came over and taught me how to make beef stew, so here is my first attempt - not too shabby!

 

View attachment P1010860sm.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

BBQ Chicken, Dutch Oven Potatoes, Green beans, and a dinner salad.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> BBQ Chicken, Dutch Oven Potatoes, Green beans, and a dinner salad.



What are dutch oven potatoes? They look like Chinese food. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> What are dutch oven potatoes? They look like Chinese food. LOL



go to the step-by-step thread...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

I just re-read all 46 pages of this thread.


I'm starving...



Damn you food thread..DAMN YOU..lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 18, 2007)

I made oven chicken strips and spaghetti.





and I got new dishes! 4 settings of each color.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just re-read all 46 pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm starving...
> ...



I'm so glad I have 40 posts per page... it's only a 23 page thread to me!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I made oven chicken strips and spaghetti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice dishes!! 

Of course you got them for your food photos, right?? hehe


----------



## panhype (Feb 19, 2007)

More fast + easy stuff: Breaded celeriac. Tried that a while ago after i had celeriac left over and didn't want to throw it away. And it's becoming more and more a favorite. The trick btw is to boil these slices before breading and frying. 

View attachment P2180217_SW.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nice dishes!!
> 
> Of course you got them for your food photos, right?? hehe



It's true, I no longer have to suffer the embarrassment of... paper plates


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 19, 2007)

Slow baked a London Broil last night and when it was done 5 hrs later and I went to slice it, it just shredded up so nicely. Made some brown mushroom gravy to have with it...






then cut up some red potatoes, celery, baby carrots, bellpepper and onion and cooked them on slow in the crock pot with fresh thyme, rosemary, salt and pepper and poured a can of beef broth over it....






and made a pot of rice pilaf to go with it all....






It was a great meal!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> More fast + easy stuff: Breaded celeriac. Tried that a while ago after i had celeriac left over and didn't want to throw it away. And it's becoming more and more a favorite. The trick btw is to boil these slices before breading and frying.



Hi  I love your dinners, they all look great! I make tzatziki a lot, and basmati rice and I squeeze lemon over everything lol. Can you tell me how to make the celeriac please? Ive seen it lots of times but never bought it because I just didnt know how to deal with it! Thanks!


----------



## panhype (Feb 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi  I love your dinners, they all look great! I make tzatziki a lot, and basmati rice and I squeeze lemon over everything lol. Can you tell me how to make the celeriac please? Ive seen it lots of times but never bought it because I just didnt know how to deal with it! Thanks!



Thanks, Ruby. I invented that for myself after i had this celeriac left over that i didn't want to throw. Later people told me that it's nothing new under the sun. So here is my version. 

Peal the celeriac and cut it into slices about half a finger thick. When these slices are too huge cut them into halves (like i did).

Boil them in a little bit of fluid (medium heat) - i used a light fond seasoned with salt. pepper, nutmeg and a bit of white wine. My idea here was to give the celeriac some extra flavour.

Dry the boiled slices

3-step breading (like used for Viennese Schnitzel)
1) Roll the slices in flour. Beat off the superfluous flour
2) Roll the slices in whisked egg
3) Roll the slices in breadcrumbs. I use a bit of pressing and slapping so that the crumbs won't fall off that easily

A hint (in case somebody has never done that): When dipping the slices into the egg i only hold them in my right hand. Then, at step 3. i use my clean left hand to shovel the breadcrumbs over it. That way i avoid a big mess at plate 3.

Fry them in olive oil, high heat at the start. Turn them to the other side after 30 secs and get the heat down. Turn them again after approx 1 min. After another min they should ne golden brown and done. Good luck !


----------



## Friday (Feb 19, 2007)

My first try so here goes. Hubby did the holding and tried to get artistic. I got one hairy arm shot and my dinner almost landed on the floor.  






A bacon, mushroom, broccoli and fontina omelet.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> My first try so here goes. Hubby did the holding and tried to get artistic. I got one hairy arm shot and my dinner almost landed on the floor.
> 
> 
> A bacon, mushroom, broccoli and fontina omelet.



Nice contribution!! And we don't mind the hairy arms, but dinner on the floor is a big NO-NO!!


----------



## Friday (Feb 19, 2007)

:happy: It was all hairy arm and no food. I deleted that one.

I'm lusting after Cyn's dishes though. I like mine but I've been looking at them for 15 years. It's time I think for 1/2 dozen place settings of something colorful for everyday.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> My first try so here goes. Hubby did the holding and tried to get artistic. I got one hairy arm shot and my dinner almost landed on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very tasty, Friday. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Very tasty, Friday. Thanks for sharing with us.



Yes, and the food looked good too!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2007)

So I finally took some pics. This one was a week ago. Wayne cooked the perfect steak and sauted onions and mushroom (the steak is under them) and broccoli and corn over smashed potatoes.:eat2: 

View attachment steakdinner.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2007)

Tonites dinner. One red onion, crimini mushrooms, sprouts, carrots, Bok choy, celery, one green pepper, one yellow pepper, green onion, celantro chopped up and stir fried in the wok. Chicken breast cubed and also sauted seperately in the wok. Then everything put together in the wok and covered and simmmer in my *everything* Tahini sauce. Sauce consisted of (tahini, honey, tamari, hot red pepper sauce, fish oil, plum sauce, crushed garlic, Hoi Sin sauce - fresh grated ginger.) Then just before serving covered with sesame seeds. YUMMO! 

View attachment Puppy.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, and the food looked good too!



Yeah, Friday's hubby is a real cutie pie.  The omlette looks delish (except for the broccoli -- can't eat it). How is the fontina in it? Never tried it in an omlette.


----------



## Friday (Feb 20, 2007)

I had never tried it before I bought some last week to go into a restaurant mac and cheese I was trying to duplicate. It melts wonderfully without being greasy (like cheddar has a tendency to) and has a delicate flavor. I think next time I will use a little more though. I am afraid there is now yet another cheese I must always have on hand. I'm running out of room in the deli drawer.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 20, 2007)

panhype said:


> Thanks, Ruby. I invented that for myself after i had this celeriac left over that i didn't want to throw. Later people told me that it's nothing new under the sun. So here is my version.
> 
> Peal the celeriac and cut it into slices about half a finger thick. When these slices are too huge cut them into halves (like i did).
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much for taking the time out to post the recipe! I will definitely order celeriac now, the next time Im shopping! It looks so good.


----------



## panhype (Feb 20, 2007)

You're welcome, Ruby. You will be surprised how good that tastes :eat1:


Ruby Ripples said:


> Thankyou so much for taking the time out to post the recipe! I will definitely order celeriac now, the next time Im shopping! It looks so good.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, and the food looked good too!



Ha ha ha-- that was good. lol I liked that.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2007)

Broccoli quiche with 4 cheeses, because I forgot to check the cheese supply before starting dinner.






Slice view:


----------



## Friday (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, yummmm Jamie!

I'm so looking forward to asparagas.


----------



## panhype (Feb 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> Broccoli quiche ...



I.......
Want........
That.......
Now......
:eat2:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 20, 2007)

Friday said:


> Oh, yummmm Jamie!
> 
> I'm so looking forward to asparagas.




Jamie - the quiche looks fabulous.

Friday - Me too.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Friday and Pan!

Friday, I am so excited that asparagus season is almost here. We started grilling it last year and I swear, it felt like we were eating it 3 times a week.

Pan, I have not had a chance to try your omelet method yet... but maybe this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> Slice view:




Wow...mouth watering!


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 21, 2007)

jamie said:


> Broccoli quiche with 4 cheeses, because I forgot to check the cheese supply before starting dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang girl...you can cook for me anytime..that looks soooo good..:smitten:


----------



## panhype (Feb 21, 2007)

This is Croque Monsieur. In Paris, France you can get that at almost any cafe, bar or bistro - as a snack. Two of them is more than a snack. And homemade it tastes better. 

View attachment P2200230_SW.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2007)

oh that looks soo good Jamie! I hate quiche with thick soggy pastry, yours is all filling and a very thin base, perfect!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2007)

mmm panhype my son was taught how to make a proper croque monsieur like yours in his school cookery class, i like them but they are VERY rich!.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 21, 2007)

Jamie and panhype, you're killing me here. Both of those dishes look soooo gooood. :eat2:


----------



## Risible (Feb 21, 2007)

jamie said:


> Broccoli quiche with 4 cheeses, because I forgot to check the cheese supply before starting dinner.



Jamie, dear, recipe please? We've got an excess of broccoli in our garden and twofer ones on eggs at the store, so I'd like to make that! It looks awesome!

And Panhype, you're driving me crazy with your contributions- they all look super good! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks all. I finally remembered to take a photo of something.

Pan, I have not felt very hungry today, but your pic changed that...it looks tasty!

Risible - it was just a throw together thing with some frozen broccoli. I am not sure how much, I will look when we go to the grocery later. It was one of those small boxes of broccoli florets, steamed for 6 minutes and then drained really well. 

Refrigerator roll out dough and then in the bottom, I put all the swiss cheese we had - looked like about 1/2-3/4 cup. Then with that I mixed probably about a cup of mozzarella. On top of that, I put the drained broccoli. On top of that (since I hadn't realized we were almost out of swiss cheese) I broke up two slices of havarti cheese and sprinkled it with some shredded parm, just a little. 

In a bowl I whisked together 3 eggs, some eggbeater (about 1/4 cup)(Whateve makes the equivelent of 4 eggs), 2 cups of cream and 1/2 c milk, a couple of spoonfuls of nonfat plain yogurt (this is just a flavor I like in our quiche, it is really ok without it, I just add it when we have it), salt, pepper and a few turns over the grater of nutmeg. Pour all that over the other stuff in the pie crust. 

I baked it at 350 for 45 minutes and then turned the oven up to 400 and baked another 10 minutes. 

It was good, but could have used some garlic powder or onion powder and some mushrooms. J said it was fine as is.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 21, 2007)

Went to a place called Friendlys here in Florida. I had some waffle fries and a reeses peanut butter sundae. Both were really really good! Guy next to me ordered something called a Jim Dandy, that's what I really wanted to order but I have a huge problem with ordering more food than I know I can eat and that thing was huge! It had 5 scoops of ice cream plus bannanas and toppings! I was trying to figure out a way to get a picture of his ice cream but didn't happen! So here's a pic of mine!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 21, 2007)

You just made me remember why I like Freindlys. I love the peanut butter in the sundae. That looks good Elle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahhahaha, it's so funny hearing someone talk about Friendly's in a "some place called" way. 

Friendly's is a New England institution, I almost can't imagine not knowing what a Jim Dandy is! (I don't like them, but I know what it is.)

I guess it's the same when I head out west and I'm all excited about an In-n-Out burger or something, since we don't have them here. 

Ahhh, well... so cute, glad you liked it Ella!  

(I'm partial to the Swiss Chocolate Sundae myself.)


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhahaha, it's so funny hearing someone talk about Friendly's in a "some place called" way.



I giggled at that a little too. Friendly's was my favorite out-to-dinner place as a kid. I mean, who doesn't just love a place that lets you color on your placemat with crayons?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> This is Croque Monsieur. In Paris, France you can get that at almost any cafe, bar or bistro - as a snack. Two of them is more than a snack. And homemade it tastes better.



yum! I love croque monsieur....


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 24, 2007)

Bacon, lettuce and avocado sandwiches- my brunch today.





mmm close up


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Bacon, lettuce and avocado sandwiches- my brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oooooooooooh!!!!!!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Bacon, lettuce and avocado sandwiches- my brunch today.



Ohhhh yeah..that's the stuff baby! :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2007)

My dinner and testimony. 

I am NOT a burger girl. I never order them in restaurants, I never make my own at home. Only time I eat a burger is fast food, and even then it's only by default. I don't hate them, but they don't give me any food joy, either.

I have a burger-freak friend who turned me on to Bubba burgers, but since she's a burger freak, I wasn't really thinking anything of it. They are THE BEST burgers I've ever had. They're frozen, and you cook them frozen and they are juicy and delicious and I love them to death. 

I want to try the sweet onion, but can't find them anywhere in my stores. In fact the plain ones are a bit hard to find, but if you do - TRY THEM!

So tonight, since I found a box today, my dinner was a burger (cut in half because I only had the tiny potato rolls) and some tots. 

The burger was so good I'm toying with the idea of cooking another one. 

 

View attachment P1010867sm.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

AnnMarie, those look great! I love Bubba Burgers, they really are good. I only like the plain ones, so naturally, I can only ever find the sweet onion ones. They are also harder to find in NY. Ah well- thanks for the photo!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that looks like a tasty burger. :eat2: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2007)

Went out to lunch at my favorite casual lunch place near work. After my beef barley soup, I got:

View attachment 2-26-07 porkchop lunch.jpg​
a lunch special of a pork chop, mashed potatoes, asparagus and a mushroom gravy. Very tasty.


View attachment 2-26-07 Reeses caramel pkg-03.jpg


Later, back at the office I tried this Reese's Caramel Peanut Butter Cup...


View attachment 2-26-07 Reeses 04.jpg


Thought I'd break it in half and show you the inside. It was ok - a little too gooey and sweet. I like regular PB Cups better.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Tonight, a new soup - my own take on Zoupa Toscana (sausage/potato soup) 

View attachment P1010887.JPG


----------



## panhype (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay! That would fit my needs now !
I had pork chop in Greece often and yours looks similar (not thinking of course that this is a Greek dish lol) Looks yummy :eat2:


SoVerySoft said:


> a lunch special of a pork chop, mashed potatoes, asparagus and a mushroom gravy. Very tasty.​


​


----------



## panhype (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd definitely like to try your Bubba burgers now :eat2: Now burgers are quite an exotic thing here - despite MD claiming they have 170 restaurants in Berlin alone. But where are they? Fact is that i see more and more of them disappearing - the Germans are obsessed with 'correct' food lol. But i'm aware that Adana Kebab and Cevapcici (which i both like) are kinda 'relatives' of the burger  Maybe i should write Bubba and tell him to bring them to Germany 


AnnMarie said:


> Bubba burgers


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

panhype said:


> I'd definitely like to try your Bubba burgers now :eat2: Now burgers are quite an exotic thing here - despite MD claiming they have 170 restaurants in Berlin alone. But where are they? Fact is that i see more and more of them disappearing - the Germans are obsessed with 'correct' food lol. But i'm aware that Adana Kebab and Cevapcici (which i both like) are kinda 'relatives' of the burger  Maybe i should write Bubba and tell him to bring them to Germany



I wish the McDonald's would disappear from our landscape. Here in So Cal, it seems that there's one fast food joint or other, sometimes several, on every corner .


----------



## Brandi (Feb 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 15720
> 
> Later, back at the office I tried this Reese's Caramel Peanut Butter Cup...



Have you tried the Reese's marshmellow ones?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 28, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Have you tried the Reese's marshmellow ones?



No! That sounds good!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 28, 2007)

:eat1: Hey SVS, if you don't mind me asking, what was the restaurant's name that you went to for lunch (the pics you just posted)? Looks delicious, and I have cousins in NJ! So, it would bwe good to know!

BTW Your food photography is always top notch!:eat2:


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No! That sounds good!



I had a Kit Kat big Kat with caramel today. Yes, it was as good as it sounds. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 28, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> :eat1: Hey SVS, if you don't mind me asking, what was the restaurant's name that you went to for lunch (the pics you just posted)? Looks delicious, and I have cousins in NJ! So, it would bwe good to know!
> 
> BTW Your food photography is always top notch!:eat2:



Thanks  The restaurant is Tarantella's in Clark. It is consistently good.

Today we tried a little place called Church's Kitchen. I had read about it on eGullet. I ordered lots for lunch, but also brought it home for dinner for me and the roomie. And there is still lots left.

View attachment 2-28-07 Church's kitchen2-sm.jpg​
I got fried chicken, collard greens, mac and cheese, some shredded pork (that's a vinegar-based bbq sauce not ketchup on the pork) and cole slaw Also got corn bread and peach cobbler, not pictured. Good stuff!


----------



## Brandi (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks  The restaurant is Tarantella's in Clark. It is consistently good.
> 
> Today we tried a little place called Church's Kitchen. I had read about it on eGullet. I ordered lots for lunch, but also brought it home for dinner for me and the roomie. And there is still lots left.
> 
> ...



Pls fedex your leftovers to me lol


----------



## Risible (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks  The restaurant is Tarantella's in Clark. It is consistently good.
> 
> Today we tried a little place called Church's Kitchen. I had read about it on eGullet. I ordered lots for lunch, but also brought it home for dinner for me and the roomie. And there is still lots left.
> 
> I got fried chicken, collard greens, mac and cheese, some shredded pork (that's a vinegar-based bbq sauce not ketchup on the pork) and cole slaw Also got corn bread and peach cobbler, not pictured. Good stuff!



Oh, awesome. I love Southern cooking. That fried chicken looks like it was incredible!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 1, 2007)

Last night I had left over chinese






Tonight I made finger steaks


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight I made finger steaks



ok...wazzat? Never heard of finger steaks. Pls 'splain...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 1, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight I made finger steaks


 
Gravy?.........


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks  The restaurant is Tarantella's in Clark. It is consistently good.
> 
> Today we tried a little place called Church's Kitchen. I had read about it on eGullet. I ordered lots for lunch, but also brought it home for dinner for me and the roomie. And there is still lots left.
> 
> ...



I love *real* Soul food and Church's Kitchen hits the spot when I'm too lazy to cook.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok...wazzat? Never heard of finger steaks. Pls 'splain...



Strips of steak dipped in batter and then deep fried.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 1, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Gravy?.........



No gravy... I dipped them mayo and ketchup.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2007)

I made this last night and had the leftovers for breakfast.  Don't know what it's called, but it can be soooooo good. My attempt lastnight was not so good. It's steamed asparagus baked on top of tortillas that have been covered in a mixture of mayo and grated parmesan cheese. Normally I use more asparagus and try not to overcook it (failed this time). Also, I usually add some lemon juice to the mix too but was out.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 2, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made this last night and had the leftovers for breakfast.  Don't know what it's called, but it can be soooooo good. My attempt lastnight was not so good. It's steamed asparagus baked on top of tortillas that have been covered in a mixture of mayo and grated parmesan cheese. Normally I use more asparagus and try not to overcook it (failed this time). Also, I usually add some lemon juice to the mix too but was out.




Hmm...very nice....


----------



## panhype (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, the photos didn't come out as expected. But here's my attempt on saltimbocca. 

View attachment saltimbocca-comp.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 2, 2007)

Invite me when you have this next time? :eat2:


ThatFatGirl said:


> I made this last night ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

Lunch today:

View attachment 3-2-07 Tarantellas-02edit.jpg​
A personal pizza with mozzarella, whole plum tomatoes, basil, roasted garlic and hot sausage. Except it turned out to be sweet sausage, unfortunately.

Fortunately, it was swoon-worthy. Really great! I really think the only way you can really get an idea of how good is was, is to zoom in for you...

View attachment 3-2-07 Tarantellas-02-closeup.jpg​
Is that better?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

panhype said:


> Well, the photos didn't come out as expected. But here's my attempt on saltimbocca.



Holeee moleee! Wow. You're impressive. I think we need to have a Foodee Board get-together, hold it in a place with a kitchen and have a cookoff. But only if you would come and cook, panhype! Stunning preparation, as always.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Lunch today:
> 
> View attachment 16057​
> A personal pizza with mozzarella, whole plum tomatoes, basil, roasted garlic and hot sausage. Except it turned out to be sweet sausage, unfortunately.
> ...



Oh my G*A*W*D!!! That looks so delicious, I had to rep you for it lol!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Oh my G*A*W*D!!! That looks so delicious, I had to rep you for it lol!



hehe...thanks! btw, that's Tarantella's again.

Hope your cousins are in central jersey!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 2, 2007)

panhype said:


> Well, the photos didn't come out as expected. But here's my attempt on saltimbocca.



That looks fantastic! I had to look up saltimbocca because I had no idea what it was, it sounds delish.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 2, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made this last night and had the leftovers for breakfast.  Don't know what it's called, but it can be soooooo good. My attempt lastnight was not so good. It's steamed asparagus baked on top of tortillas that have been covered in a mixture of mayo and grated parmesan cheese. Normally I use more asparagus and try not to overcook it (failed this time). Also, I usually add some lemon juice to the mix too but was out.



I love all the ingredients separately, I am going to have to try putting them together like that :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Mar 2, 2007)

You're overestimating me ! You don't see the things that go wrong  But it's true, when i know that i'll snap a pic later i'm extra cautious  I surely would love to cook for you girls, maybe we could meet in the middle ... Iceland ? 


SoVerySoft said:


> Holeee moleee! Wow. You're impressive. I think we need to have a Foodee Board get-together, hold it in a place with a kitchen and have a cookoff. But only if you would come and cook, panhype! Stunning preparation, as always.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 3, 2007)

panhype said:


> Well, the photos didn't come out as expected. But here's my attempt on saltimbocca.


 
Okay, Pan, I looked up recipes on this since I didn't know what it was and each recipe varied a little in what was used. Some had the proscuitto wrapped around veal, some around chicken. Some had cheese in the mix, some didn't. One had spinach wrapped up inside too. All recipes varied in the seasonings. What was your recipe? It looks scrumptious.

And Randi - that pizza ... no words.


----------



## Hefty Honey (Mar 3, 2007)

Today, I have been busy in the kitchen cooking up a storm! I love cooking more than I love eating and that's really saying something! 
Today I have made four meals and it's only 3.30pm! lol
First of all, I made a fabulous (authentic) Irish Beef and Guinness Stew...being half Irish, I have to pay homage to my peoples! :eat1: I have enclosed a picture of the stew, I just wish you all had smellivision so you could enjoy the rich aroma! ( I won't eat this until tomorrow or monday, I like the flavours to develop before I tuck in!)
I Then made a bacon and tomato toasted sandwich for my lil' one, and for myself , I made crispy bacon, 2 fried eggs, X3 slices of buttery toast with baked beans for brunch... Mmmmm. I've just finished making my fantabulous (authentic) chicken biryani. I will post a pic later as I'm just waiting for the chicken to rest before I mix it in with the rice. :eat2: 
I'm the originally domestic goddess...all I need now is a husband to make me a fat version of a Stepford wife! :doh: 

View attachment My Fabulous Beef & Guinness Stew.jpg


View attachment My Fabulous Beef & Guinness Stew2.jpg


----------



## Hefty Honey (Mar 3, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Bacon, lettuce and avocado sandwiches- my brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrummy! One of my favs! :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Mar 3, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> That looks fantastic! I had to look up saltimbocca because I had no idea what it was, it sounds delish.


Saltimbocca is a classic and sooo tasty !!! I looked on Wikipedia now, they mention capers as 'usual' topping, no way ! Never seen that. Apart from that it's true that Saltimbocca may come in different flavors.



Michelle said:


> Okay, Pan, I looked up recipes on this since I didn't know what it was and each recipe varied a little in what was used. Some had the proscuitto wrapped around veal, some around chicken. Some had cheese in the mix, some didn't. One had spinach wrapped up inside too. All recipes varied in the seasonings. What was your recipe? It looks scrumptious.


Michelle, at the beginning a little (hopefully not confusing) explanation:
Saltimbocca, as i know it, is chicken, pork or veal wrapped in prosciutto or, let's say, smoked ham. Now i learned that Parma Ham (as one example of prosciutto) in some places (Italy, Germany) is used only for the ham coming from the area around the city of Parma, but in other places in a broader sense. Now, making things more complicated, restaurants in Germany often use Parma Ham (in the closer sense of the word) which IMHO is a big mistake because of the very delicate taste of that particular ham/not a good choice for frying. In other words: My advice is to use *ANY* smoked ham with a *strong taste* wherever it's coming from. My choice in Germany is German Black Forest Ham, but if i were located somewhere else i would use something local from that place.

Preparing Saltimbocca is very easy. 
Chop up the meat into smaller pieces and season it with salt, grinded black pepper and mucho (!) sage (sage should dominate the flavor)
Wrap the ham around these pieces
Heat up some olive oil and fry them (caution with not burning them !), takes only a coupla minutes
Take the saltimboccas out - heat should be quite low now - and give some creme fraiche (yogurt might do it as well) into your frying pan, then a lil bit of wine (or lemon juice or even a good vinegar if you prefer that - saltimbocca is very tolerant with the sauce you're making)
Stir the sauce well and season it with more black pepper, sage, oregano and a lil bit of salt (caution because of the ham it's already a bit salty)
You're done !


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> Today, I have been busy in the kitchen cooking up a storm! I love cooking more than I love eating and that's really saying something!
> Today I have made four meals and it's only 3.30pm! lol
> First of all, I made a fabulous (authentic) Irish Beef and Guinness Stew...being half Irish, I have to pay homage to my peoples! :eat1: I have enclosed a picture of the stew, I just wish you all had smellivision so you could enjoy the rich aroma! ( I won't eat this until tomorrow or monday, I like the flavours to develop before I tuck in!)
> I Then made a bacon and tomato toasted sandwich for my lil' one, and for myself , I made crispy bacon, 2 fried eggs, X3 slices of buttery toast with baked beans for brunch... Mmmmm. I've just finished making my fantabulous (authentic) chicken biryani. I will post a pic later as I'm just waiting for the chicken to rest before I mix it in with the rice. :eat2:
> I'm the originally domestic goddess...all I need now is a husband to make me a fat version of a Stepford wife! :doh:




Honey,

Your stew looks awesome! Tell, what are the twiggy things in it? And, by Guiness do you mean you add beer to the stew? I'm half Irish meself, and am most interested.

I can tell you're going to be popular here on the Foodee Board- Welcome  !


----------



## Hefty Honey (Mar 3, 2007)

Risible said:


> Honey,
> 
> Your stew looks awesome! Tell, what are the twiggy things in it? And, by Guiness do you mean you add beer to the stew? I'm half Irish meself, and am most interested.
> 
> I can tell you're going to be popular here on the Foodee Board- Welcome  !




To answer your questions, the twiggy things in my stew are rosemary stems lol and yes, I added 1 can of (original) guinness to half a pint of beef stock which I left it to simmer and reduce down about 40%. You don't want to reduce it too much as you then have to cook the stew slowly for about 2 hours and you don't want it to dry out. 
I can post the recipe up if you like?


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> To answer your questions, the twiggy things in my stew are rosemary stems lol and yes, I added 1 can of (original) guinness to half a pint of beef stock which I left it to simmer and reduce down about 40%. You don't want to reduce it too much as you then have to cook the stew slowly for about 2 hours and you don't want it to dry out.
> I can post the recipe up if you like?



I would love it. What a Honey you are!

BTW, regarding rosemary- the area where I live, eastern edge of Los Angeles, is comparable to the Mediterranean in terms of climate and I used to have a raging huge patch of very healthy, very fragrant rosemary. We had to tear it all out to make way for some citrus trees, and I haven't been able to get another bush going.


----------



## Hefty Honey (Mar 3, 2007)

Risible said:


> I would love it. What a Honey you are!
> 
> BTW, regarding rosemary- the area where I live, eastern edge of Los Angeles, is comparable to the Mediterranean in terms of climate and I used to have a raging huge patch of very healthy, very fragrant rosemary. We had to tear it all out to make way for some citrus trees, and I haven't been able to get another bush going.





Beef & Guinness Stew:

Ingredients: 
Good quality beef
Olive Oil (Or one of your choice)
Flour
Salt,Pepper, 2-3 bay leafs and some (optional) paprika 
Chop1 large leek, 2 carrots and1 large onion 
2 cloves of garlic 
A generous sprinkle of fresh (use dried if you don't have fresh) thyme &rosemary
1 cup of beef stock 
1 can of Guinness 


Before I start, let me first tell you that I do not measure anything out, I cook by my eye and that's it! lol
I asked my butcher for the best side of beef, enough to feed 5 people.
I tossed the cubed meat in the oil and added some salt, pepper and a pinch of paprika. 
I then tossed the seasoned meat in flour. I took small batches and browned them off and placed them in a casserole dish.
Next, I deglazed the pan (skillet...see I speak American! ) lol with a small portion of the Guinness and once all the yummy bits of the cooked beef were removed, I mixed the remainder of the ale and beef stock together then added the liquid to the pan (If you cooked your meat on a skillet you will need a deeper pan for this part...obviously!)
Now, add 1-2 bay leafs to the liquid along with half of the chopped herbs then simmer until it reduces by about 40%
Now add the rest of the herbs to the browned meat and mix well. 
In the meantime fry off the chopped vegetables and once soft add the minced garlic.
Place the veg over the beef in the casserole dish and add the reduced liquid.
You can either then place the stew in the oven to cook slowly for about 1.5-2 hours at a moderate heat, or once cooled leave it in the fridge for 1-2 days to let the flavours enhance then cook it. Either way it's delicious! I usually serve it with creamy champ (Smooth mashed potatoes with chopped spring onions (scallions) which have been softened in the warm milk used to mash the potato. Then create a small well and place melted butter in!) 
Enjoy! :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

Hefty Honey said:


> Beef & Guinness Stew:
> 
> Ingredients:
> Good quality beef
> ...



Hey! Beef stock counts as soup. You should enter this in the iron foodee challenge. You even have pics! 

p.s. it sounds SO good!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi everyone...trying to post my breakfast. I sure hope im doing it right.We will see ! Anyway its dark hard rye bread with tuna in tomatoe sauce and tomato.I love it ! :eat2: 

View attachment Picture 011.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

fullagrace27 said:


> Hi everyone...trying to post my breakfast. I sure hope im doing it right.We will see ! Anyway its dark hard rye bread with tuna in tomatoe sauce and tomato.I love it ! :eat2:



Wa Wa Wee Wah!! Monster tomatoes :shocked:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

I made coca-cola ham again, but totally forgot to take the step by step photos, :doh: . Anyway, it was even better than the time I made it before. The crisp fragrant edge of fat with caramelised demerara sugar, black treacle and cloves was mmmmmmm! I had it with mashed potatoes and green beans and made gravy from the sweet/salty coca cola liquor that I had cooked the ham in, tasted good! 

View attachment hamforum1.JPG


View attachment hamforum3.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

panhype said:


> Now, making things more complicated, restaurants in Germany often use Parma Ham (in the closer sense of the word) which IMHO is a big mistake because of the very delicate taste of that particular ham/not a good choice for frying. In other words: My advice is to use *ANY* smoked ham with a *strong taste* wherever it's coming from. My choice in Germany is German Black Forest Ham, but if i were located somewhere else i would use something local from that place.



This looks so good, I'm going to try it! My local Lidl store has German Black Forest Ham, I bought a packet one day, hoping it would taste like parma ham (only cheaper!) and I found it too strong. So I'm thinking yes it would be lovely fried like that! I'm hoping to go there tomorrow as they have lots of Greek food including olives and Canned dolmades on special, so I'll try to pick up some Black Forest ham then!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I made coca-cola ham again, but totally forgot to take the step by step photos, :doh: . Anyway, it was even better than the time I made it before. The crisp fragrant edge of fat with caramelised demerara sugar, black treacle and cloves was mmmmmmm! I had it with mashed potatoes and green beans and made gravy from the sweet/salty coca cola liquor that I had cooked the ham in, tasted good!



I'm drooling..that looks so delicious! I'm on my way to Scotland now. I shall eat your food and snag your men.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I'm drooling..that looks so delicious! I'm on my way to Scotland now. I shall eat your food and snag your men.



LOL I'll share the food but you can take the men, FAs are virtually non-existent!


----------



## panhype (Mar 4, 2007)

Tell us about the outcome 

Dolmades ! Yay !! I might be a lifelong sceptic regarding canned food. But ! Went to a Greek restaurant of my choice.. and found (when i peaked into their kitchen) they had canned dolmades stacked. Hmmm... Later i happened to talk to the girl working there and we randomly touched dolmades. So i said WTF! Canned dolmades  haha, of course i used a more diplomatic approach. She replied: Did you try them? If they're not good we're gonna change that  So i found out that canned dolmades can be prefectly delicious, actually haven't found a bad brand yet. And at least here, in the Turkish shops, they're dirt cheap.


Ruby Ripples said:


> This looks so good, I'm going to try it! My local Lidl store has German Black Forest Ham, I bought a packet one day, hoping it would taste like parma ham (only cheaper!) and I found it too strong. So I'm thinking yes it would be lovely fried like that! I'm hoping to go there tomorrow as they have lots of Greek food including olives and Canned dolmades on special, so I'll try to pick up some Black Forest ham then!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I'm drooling..that looks so delicious! I'm on my way to Scotland now. I shall eat your food and snag your men.



I'm coming with you! 
Delicious. (Which? Yes.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

panhype said:


> Tell us about the outcome
> 
> Dolmades ! Yay !! I might be a lifelong sceptic regarding canned food. But ! Went to a Greek restaurant of my choice.. and found (when i peaked into their kitchen) they had canned dolmades stacked. Hmmm... Later i happened to talk to the girl working there and we randomly touched dolmades. So i said WTF! Canned dolmades  haha, of course i used a more diplomatic approach. She replied: Did you try them? If they're not good we're gonna change that  So i found out that canned dolmades can be prefectly delicious, actually haven't found a bad brand yet. And at least here, in the Turkish shops, they're dirt cheap.



When I first visited Corfu 21 yrs ago, I loved the dolmades, and discovered that it was always the canned ones they served, whichever taverna I had them in! I've since tried fresh, but.. they just don't taste the same!


----------



## panhype (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm.. i took a bloody long time to discover that 

You say Corfu? 21 years ago? Did you go to Mirtiotissa (beach) 


Ruby Ripples said:


> When I first visited Corfu 21 yrs ago, I loved the dolmades, and discovered that it was always the canned ones they served, whichever taverna I had them in! I've since tried fresh, but.. they just don't taste the same!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hmm.. i took a bloody long time to discover that
> 
> You say Corfu? 21 years ago? Did you go to Mirtiotissa (beach)



OMG... that was... you?????  

lol I was in Moraitika near Messonghi and did a couple of trips to.. Kavos, Benitses and Corfu Town.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2007)

Ruby...dang, girl. That ham looks fabulous!!!

I tried something I've never made at home before...and I know this isn't for everyone, but...

I bought some steamers (clams) at the local 'foodie-disneyland' (Wegmans - great store) because I had faith that they would be fresh. I am a little afraid of clams, but decided to be brave. They are so easy to make and they were delicious! 

Here's a pic. 

View attachment 3-4-07 clams2-sm.jpg​
I wonder if this looks good to anyone but me. Consider this a self-indulgent post then  

I'm making scallops for dinner. I'll be sure to take pics (did you doubt it?)


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ruby...dang, girl. That ham looks fabulous!!!
> 
> I tried something I've never made at home before...and I know this isn't for everyone, but...
> 
> ...



Well, the butter looks really good- nice and buttery! Now, scallops I like! Post pix pls tnx.


----------



## panhype (Mar 4, 2007)

*Grabs a cartoon with old photos and starts analyzing them* ... Hey, we went a few times to Benitses beating up random English guys 

Ok, insider joke.. Benitses is a village on the east coast of Corfu and a traditonal stronghold of UK tourists. All places are called 'pubs', have their satellite dishes pointed to the UK and show re-runs of Premier League matches. Truth is that one summer i could use a house of one of my friends a few miles north of Moraitika, so about 4 times a day i drove through Benitses. And i always was very cautious to avoid the occasional drunken guy crossing the street unexpectedly :doh: LOL


Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG... that was... you?????
> 
> lol I was in Moraitika near Messonghi and did a couple of trips to.. Kavos, Benitses and Corfu Town.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL I hated Benitses... literaly two years earlier my mum had stayed there and it was a sleepy fishing village, it just exploded suddenly into some horrible English/Greek strange combination! Moraitika was lovely though, so quaint and Greek

ps. sorry for hijacking the thread for holiday reminiscences!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 4, 2007)

Yum, yum, and yum 



SoVerySoft said:


> Ruby...dang, girl. That ham looks fabulous!!!
> 
> I tried something I've never made at home before...and I know this isn't for everyone, but...
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I made coca-cola ham again, but totally forgot to take the step by step photos, :doh: . Anyway, it was even better than the time I made it before. The crisp fragrant edge of fat with caramelised demerara sugar, black treacle and cloves was mmmmmmm! I had it with mashed potatoes and green beans and made gravy from the sweet/salty coca cola liquor that I had cooked the ham in, tasted good!


 
Well, Ruby, because of you, I had mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight. I made a turkey roll which was gawdawful and which I didn't eat, but I did use the gravy over the potatoes. Thought you might appreciate how much your picture affected someone. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 4, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Well, Ruby, because of you, I had mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight. I made a turkey roll which was gawdawful and which I didn't eat, but I did use the gravy over the potatoes. Thought you might appreciate how much your picture affected someone. :eat2:


 

And I thought I was the only one... 

I went with the Blue Plate Special, Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, snap peas, and corn.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2007)

EP, that looks great. You are all so good about making side dishes. When I cook for myself I often don't bother. The best I did tonight is slice up some little tomatoes.

I pan seared the scallops after I sliced them in half so they would cook faster, so they don't look very pretty. 

I am having a really bad day. I'll sum it up by saying I had to turn off my heat, and I am here in a coat (and gloves when I'm not typing!)

View attachment 3-4-07 scallops3-sm.jpg​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2007)

I made homemade chicken pot pie.......had to end up making 2 of them. OMG I did it! lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

EP, Misty, SVS - Yum yum yum! I am back on real food again, and I am on the prowl for home cooked goodness... your dinners are killing me as my cupboards are B-a-r-e! Misty, I'm proud of you for making a pot pie "from scratch!" 

Also, Ruby, that Coca-cola ham is still in my mind. Did you do that for last month's Iron Foodee Challenge? I'll be looking for that recipe.

SVS, I'm sorry you're having such a bad day! Here's sending you some warm wishes on a chilly night! Think hot cocoa thoughts!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

Misty congrats!!! You're now a pie maker.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty congrats!!! You're now a pie maker.



Thanks  I'm definitely changing up the recipe next time..it wasn't bad..but it wasn't great..too much onion for me!

But I did it..LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks  I'm definitely changing up the recipe next time..it wasn't bad..but it wasn't great..too much onion for me!
> 
> But I did it..LOL



Try the quick/easy one I posted in the clubhouse.... I think you'd like that.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Try the quick/easy one I posted in the clubhouse.... I think you'd like that.



It's already filed away! I'm making Tortilla Soup next!  I already know I love it..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2007)

Also known by some as Indian Frybread. Mrs. Fuzzy uses the recipe for her cinnamon roll dough which makes a sweeter bread, then she rolls it out flat and cuts triangular peices and fries them in hot oil. 

Add some sour cream, chili (or refried beans), pico de gallo (or salsa or both), lettuce, and shredded cheese.







And of course, there's always extra fry bread, so take home freshly whipped honey and butter, and dust with powdered sugar for scones (sopapillas):


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And of course, there's always extra fry bread, so take home freshly whipped honey and butter, and dust with powdered sugar for scones (sopapillas):



Why don't we have a *drool* smiley? 

Oh, no. That could be used in several wrong ways.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ohsweetlordofmercypleasehearmyprayerijustwantonewarmpieceoffrybreadtonibbleon.
illbegoodiswear.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I made homemade chicken pot pie.......had to end up making 2 of them. OMG I did it! lol



That looks amazing! :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tomato soup and grilled cheese...Plain and simple but good on a cold night.

View attachment hjguivbllsmall.JPG


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2007)

Dang, everyone is inspired today. Those scallops and steamers have me drooling SVS. We had stir-fry, broccoli beef. Probably needed more broccoli but I had a lot of meat and the wok only holds so much.

In the pan...






And on the Mister's (pie) plate...


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ruby...dang, girl. That ham looks fabulous!!!
> 
> I tried something I've never made at home before...and I know this isn't for everyone, but...
> 
> ...



Ooohh SVS! That definately looks great to me! I'm like you in that I love seafood of all types, and shellfish is some of my favorite!


----------



## Tina (Mar 5, 2007)

Friday, I am not one for broccoli, but that looks so good.  :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

Fullagrace - welcome to the forums!

Misty - that pot pie looks soo good. I wanted to taste that crust and I loved that the veggies don't look cooked to death. Did you post a recipe that I missed?

out.of.habit - thanks for the warm wishes. My day got worse before it got better. It was one of those "I am helpless and shouldn't have a house" days. Had me in tears tonight. All's well now. Well, better, anyhow 

Fuzzy - an inspiration as always!

Nancy - I am SO craving tomato soup now! I do have one complaint - I want to see the cheeeeeeeeese in your grilled cheese!  Do you garnish your soup that nicely all the time? Or did you know you were taking a pic? I think that would be a good new topic - food styling!

Friday. Friday. Friday. There are no words. Gorgeous pics. Mouth watering! Can you post the recipe? And I see that you are a generous woman - looks like the Mister got most of the broccoli!

Wow, great posts everyone! This thread is heating up!!


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2007)

For SVS;

Two steaks it's too cold and wet to cook outside, sliced into thin, bite sized pieces. (1 lb?)
1/2 a small onion, sliced thin
minced garlic (I use quite a bit, I'm an addict)
8 ozs fresh mushrooms, sliced
Broccoli, as much as you want, cut into bite sized pieces 

Sauce is
1 1/2 cps beef broth
2 Tbsp corn starch (heaping spoons, if you were going to measure them it'd be 4 or 5 level Tbsp)
A good shot of soy sauce
A good spoonful of honey
A heaping tsp of Korean chili garlic sauce (Cost Plus World Market)
2 drops of liquid smoke (we had it made with grilled beef and broccoli one time, it was wonderful so I fake it).

Put the broccoli in a microwave safe bowl and nuke it until crisp tender. (I hate mushy, overcooked vegies so I cheat.) Put a few Tbsps of canola in a wok or deep frying pan. Let heat until ripply. Toss in onions and garlic and stir until onions start to color. Add 'shrooms and stir for a minute or two. Throw in meat and toss until most of pink is gone. Give the sauce a stir and pour it in. Cook, stirring a bit until sauce is thick and shiny (it'll be faster if you put a lid on). Throw in broccoli at last minute, stir in and serve on hot rice.

Tina, it'd be good with asparagus and/or pea pods too.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Friday-- Do you suggest getting a wok for successful stir-fry? I've made some _okay_ stir-fry before, but nothing to get excited about... is a wok a worthwhile investment?


----------



## jamie (Mar 5, 2007)

just a rah rah for all the recent submissions... y'all are wonderful.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2007)

Out, it helps to have the sloped sides to pull the bits that are already cooked up away form the heat while the less cooked bits stay in the hot spot. I often just use a deep fry pan though and cook the meat and vegies separately and then stir them all in with the sauce. All I said, I hate it when the vegies get mooshy. ick-ptui.

The one thing I wouldn't have (again) is an electric wok. They have a tiny hot spot at the bottom and really don't get hot enough. My dream is to buy a hammered carbon steel wok if/when I ever get the gas stove I lust after. :happy:


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

I know I have posted a salmon dinner pic before, but I just thought about snapping last night because the camera was on the bread table. These are my birthday dishes from Justin. They were a seasonal thing at Target and I fell madly in love with the colors and design. They are a little busy looking, but very nice to have when someone has forgotten to run the dishwasher before leaving for work that morning. 

Salmon, garlic primavera risotto, steamed broccoli and the slimy-looking strips on the side were actually some delicious asparagus spears in a lemon-pepper/sea salt olive oil marinade that had been sauteed.


----------



## panhype (Mar 6, 2007)

oh oh.. so much broccoli for Tina


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I know I have posted a salmon dinner pic before, but I just thought about snapping last night because the camera was on the bread table. These are my birthday dishes from Justin. They were a seasonal thing at Target and I fell madly in love with the colors and design. They are a little busy looking, but very nice to have when someone has forgotten to run the dishwasher before leaving for work that morning.
> 
> Salmon, garlic primavera risotto, steamed broccoli and the slimy-looking strips on the side were actually some delicious asparagus spears in a lemon-pepper/sea salt olive oil marinade that had been sauteed.



So you think once you've taken a pic of salmon dinner, that's it? you never have to again? That's just wrong.

This looks so good. I would love to try everything! ok, not the broccoli, since I already know how that tastes. The risotto was especially calling my name.


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> So you think once you've taken a pic of salmon dinner, that's it? you never have to again? That's just wrong.
> 
> This looks so good. I would love to try everything! ok, not the broccoli, since I already know how that tastes. The risotto was especially calling my name.



Yes! That is exactly what I think.  I don't want y'all to think we live on rice and risotto alone. Although, now that I think about it, that wouldn't be entirely bad, as long as there was the occasional dessert.

That risotto - we got it at Wild Oats and am pretty sure they carry it at TJ's too. It is from the Lundberg Rice Eco-Farmed Line. I have to say it was one of the better ones I have tried. Rich but not too cloying or heavy.

Here's a linkyloo: http://www.lundberg.com/products/risotto_nf_garlic.shtml


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I know I have posted a salmon dinner pic before, <snip>




Every salmon dinner should be photographed. I posted a picture of a tuna sandwich on white toast (if that hasn't set the bar.... what can) 

Lovely Dishes.

My dream is to have a set of Halloween dishes.....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 6, 2007)

Dinner brought to you by the letter C







Cucumbers, chicken, and corn........


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Dinner brought to you by the letter C
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*flicks the top edge of that picture to expose the chocolate cake that is out of the frame*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

shoulda changed the cukes to cauliflower and had another theme - all beige food. I tend to have that a lot.


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

EP, what's on the chicken? I am full from dinner, but that actually made me salivate like a Pavlovian pooch.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> EP, what's on the chicken? I am full from dinner, but that actually made me salivate like a Pavlovian pooch.


 
marinated in , fresh ginger and soy sauce, little fresh ground black pepper after I pulled it out of the oven I tossed it in some extra soy sauce.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy Mother of Cheesy Soup Batman!


I present..Cheesy Tortilla soup

ETA: It's cooling in a container for tomorrow..you can't see the soup in my soup bowl!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *flicks the top edge of that picture to expose the chocolate cake that is out of the frame*


 
aaaarrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhh .... I am now on a quest for chocolate cake. :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> marinated in , fresh ginger and soy sauce, little fresh ground black pepper after I pulled it out of the oven I tossed it in some extra soy sauce.



Sounds wooonderful.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I know I have posted a salmon dinner pic before, but I just thought about snapping last night because the camera was on the bread table. These are my birthday dishes from Justin. They were a seasonal thing at Target and I fell madly in love with the colors and design. They are a little busy looking, but very nice to have when someone has forgotten to run the dishwasher before leaving for work that morning.
> 
> Salmon, garlic primavera risotto, steamed broccoli and the slimy-looking strips on the side were actually some delicious asparagus spears in a lemon-pepper/sea salt olive oil marinade that had been sauteed.





EvilPrincess said:


> marinated in , fresh ginger and soy sauce, little fresh ground black pepper after I pulled it out of the oven I tossed it in some extra soy sauce.



Oooh, between the two of you, I might have to eat dinner again. Geez.

PS: I like those plates, Jamie!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2007)

Something simple... Grilled Reubens on pumperknickel






and chocolate peanut butter bars. :smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> and chocolate peanut butter bars. :smitten:



OH MY GOD.
:smitten: 
*faints*


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

I wonder if Mr. and Mrs. Fuzzy will adopt me.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 7, 2007)

Monday's dinner; chicken and cheeeeeezy broccoli & cauliflower







Left over chicken from Monday becomes Tuesdays dinner; Chicken & mushroom soup with dumplings....... I love dumplings...


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I made homemade chicken pot pie.......had to end up making 2 of them. OMG I did it! lol



Nice! Did you make the crust or buy shells? It looks wonderful. I always buy my pie shells cuz I'm too lazy to make my own crust.


----------



## panhype (Mar 7, 2007)

Halloumi is a special kind of cheese originally coming from Cyprus and sold worldwide. It's AFAIK the only cheese you can fry with great results and it's gotten immensely popular over here in the last years. You can store in your fridge for quite a while. Quite the convenience food for somebody like me.

I usually combine it with what i happen to have in my fridge, like feta, gigantes (big beans), dolmades (stuffed wine leaves) etc plus homemade tzatziki. 

View attachment P3060293_edSW.jpg


----------



## Brenda (Mar 7, 2007)

Next time I am in Berlin can I come over for dinner?

Your food always looks so delicious and tempting.

Brenda


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy Mother of Cheesy Soup Batman!
> 
> 
> I present..Cheesy Tortilla soup
> ...




Yum. Yum. Triple Yum.

Me thinks I need to be coming to Tulsa for dinner...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 7, 2007)

Everything you prepare looks so good. Are you a chef. or have you ever worked in a kitchen professionally?


----------



## Brenda (Mar 7, 2007)

I made my own rendition of stuffed eggplant parm. And I finally remembered to take a picture! I do a lot of cooking and love this thread so I am glad I finally got a pic to contribute.







Brenda


----------



## jamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Brenda - looks delish and I love your beautiful dish!! Yay for your new contribution!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 7, 2007)

I want those choco peanut butter bars Fuzzy! Please? I may even beg. :batting:


----------



## Michelle (Mar 7, 2007)

Pan, is Halloumi cheese similar to Kasseri or Kofalotiri cheese (of saganaki fame)?

Man - everyone's food looks so yummy to me.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 7, 2007)

Pan, I know of queso de freir or in English "Dominican frying cheese". It's in all the local markets in my neighborhood. It retains its shape when fried, only becoming slightly oozy. The flavor is mild, even bland. I sprinkled it with a bit of red pepper flakes to punch up the flavor. Anyway, your meals always look quite delicious. 

And Brenda-eggplant, yay! May I add I like the serving dish.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

Brenda - wow! That looks REALLY good.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2007)

panhype said:


> Halloumi is a special kind of cheese originally coming from Cyprus and sold worldwide. It's AFAIK the only cheese you can fry with great results and it's gotten immensely popular over here in the last years. You can store in your fridge for quite a while. Quite the convenience food for somebody like me.
> 
> I usually combine it with what i happen to have in my fridge, like feta, gigantes (big beans), dolmades (stuffed wine leaves) etc plus homemade tzatziki.



oooooh that is SUCH the perfect dinner!! yummy yummy!!

ps. I got four cans of dolmades at lidl, they only had four cans left, only one day into the special offer! I also bought a can of squid thinking it would be lovely and it turned out to be a terrible nightmare LOL. I posted here about it. http://www.southern.com/wm/paint/auth/botticelli/venus/venus.jpg I got the Black Forest ham, so I hope to make your saltimbocca soon!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2007)

Eeek, i missed a load of posts on here, im sorry for not replying to a couple of them. I was delighted to see my mashed potatoes and gravy inspired some cravings! The recipe for the ham is on the February foodee challenge thread, its very simple to do and is delicious, very moreish. 

MMMM to Mistys cheesy soup, Fuzzys peanut butter bars, Cynths dumplings (  ) , and Brenda wow!! That looks delicious!! Can I have the recipe please. And... that dish is lovely, Id be scared to put it in the oven.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 7, 2007)

Branching out in my foodee photography-






Was very tasty, and I ate the eyes first.

Ginger chicken salad, with celery, cucumbers, and carrots to garnish.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 7, 2007)

Brenda said:


> I made my own rendition of stuffed eggplant parm. And I finally remembered to take a picture! I do a lot of cooking and love this thread so I am glad I finally got a pic to contribute.
> 
> 
> Brenda




Ohhhhhhhhhhhh yummmmy! Brenda that looks so good!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Branching out in my foodee photography-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL thank you, I loved that.


----------



## panhype (Mar 7, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Next time I am in Berlin can I come over for dinner?
> 
> Your food always looks so delicious and tempting.
> 
> Brenda


Anytime, Brenda. And mucha thanks for the compliments. I might request you preparing a sample of your delicious looking stuffed eggplant parm then 



bigsexy920 said:


> Everything you prepare looks so good. Are you a chef. or have you ever worked in a kitchen professionally?


Not at all. When i moved out from my parents and went up north to begin studying i was shocked how bad the food in the cafeteria there was. Eating in restaurants instead was financially out of reach, so i lived on pudding and canned fish (no kidding) for a while. Till i found i had to do something about it, i.e. to learn cooking. Nearly everything i prepared back then turned out disastrous. Shortly afterwards i moved into a flat with two other guys who turned out to be quite snobbish, mainly regarding art and food. But they were helpful and gave me a collection of recipes, dishes from around the world and which were doable in Germany without having to buy tons of exotic (expensive) ingredients. That was my start (and i kept on collecting recipes of that fashion) - cooking along recipes ... explains also why my cooking is not rooted in any local styles. In other words it's just a couple of (special) things i can do.

But i also love to experiment. Must have that from my mom  Here's a pic i shot last christmas. Mom was preparing fried potatoes and accidentally one mushroom fell into the pan. I noticed the unusual mushroom later and asked her what's up with that. She replied that she liked the view and so she kept it there  

View attachment DSCF0007_700pxSW.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Pan, is Halloumi cheese similar to Kasseri or Kofalotiri cheese (of saganaki fame)?
> 
> Man - everyone's food looks so yummy to me.


Thanks, Michelle  I had to look up those (so take everything with a grain of salt what i'm saying): Kasseri seems not so well suited for frying (at least not as a standalone side-dish) cause it's more on the harder site and kinda reminiscent of cheddar cheese. Kofalotiri as well seems to be a harder cheese but saltier - and in that respect closer to Halloumi. Halloumi, in its special compound of goat, sheep and cow milk, gets an almost chicken-like texture after frying - soft in the inside without melting ... usually ! I once bought a brand that completely melted in my frying pan 



MissToodles said:


> Pan, I know of queso de freir or in English "Dominican frying cheese". It's in all the local markets in my neighborhood. It retains its shape when fried, only becoming slightly oozy. The flavor is mild, even bland. I sprinkled it with a bit of red pepper flakes to punch up the flavor. Anyway, your meals always look quite delicious.
> ..



Thank you, Miss Toodles !! Queso de freir sounds very interesting but i'm out of luck getting that here, at least in my neighborhood. Maybe there's a specialist shop somewhere but i usually don't have the time shopping in other areas.. unfortunately.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Branching out in my foodee photography-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute and I bet it was yummy!


----------



## panhype (Mar 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> oooooh that is SUCH the perfect dinner!! yummy yummy!!
> 
> ps. I got four cans of dolmades at lidl, they only had four cans left, only one day into the special offer! I also bought a can of squid thinking it would be lovely and it turned out to be a terrible nightmare LOL. I posted here about it. http://www.southern.com/wm/paint/auth/botticelli/venus/venus.jpg I got the Black Forest ham, so I hope to make your saltimbocca soon!



Yup, this is a very rewarding dinner ! So there's serious dolmades shortage in Scotland now  And the squid nightmare: been there too. The too nice looking graphics overruled my natural scepticism


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Branching out in my foodee photography-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You...you..._ATE_ him???


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Super cute and I bet it was yummy!





IdahoCynth said:


> LOL thank you, I loved that


.

Awww... Thanks- 





SoVerySoft said:


> You...you..._ATE_ him???


 
< urp > Yep


----------



## Brenda (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I am glad I was finally able to contribute. 

Brenda


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2007)

Something simple.. creamed chicken with peas and carrots over rice (with a little tabasco.  )


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2007)

Guys everything looks GREAT... I just had to catch up on a few days worth but yummmm, yum, yum!!! 



I've had nothing home cooked this week, so nothing to share... even my quick meals were icky and not worthy of remembering. 

Blah.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Something simple.. creamed chicken with peas and carrots over rice (with a little tabasco.  )



Yummy, anything creamed over rice is good eatin'. 

Fuzzy, your sig should be "With just a little tabasco"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2007)

It is Nancy (my roomie)'s birthday weekend and it's a BIG birthday....!

Today we went out and raided the local GOOD bakery - we got a "brown derby" which is a dome shaped cake with chocolate cake, whipped cream frosting, strawberries, bananas, peaches and pineapple inside. We also got cupcakes, 2 kinds of cheesecake bars, a piece of carrot cake and a napoleon.

So far we've broken into the cupcakes and the brown derby:

View attachment 3-10-07 choc bomb11.jpg


View attachment 3-10-07 cake-cupcake 6.jpg


View attachment 3-10-07 cupcake9.jpg
View attachment 3-10-07 cupcakebite10.jpg​
This is quality stuff. Real buttercream. No veg shortening. Everything made in store, with the best ingredients. It's expensive as hell, but it is in a different league than most places, so worth it!

P.S. Here is Nancy - I commissioned Derrick Fish to draw this of her for her birthday...she loves RenFaires and she loves cake! 

View attachment RenFaireWench-small.jpg​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It is Nancy (my roomie)'s birthday weekend and it's a BIG birthday....!
> 
> Today we went out and raided the local GOOD bakery - we got a "brown derby" which is a dome shaped cake with chocolate cake, whipped cream frosting, strawberries, bananas, peaches and pineapple inside. We also got cupcakes, 2 kinds of cheesecake bars, a piece of carrot cake and a napoleon.
> 
> ...


 
<swoon> <gasp> <drool> Looks wonderful... Tell Roomie Happy B'Day1


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

Randi, delicious photos as usual... I'm such a dessert hound.
That drawing of your Roomie was totally worth it! It's beautiful!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Randi, delicious photos as usual... I'm such a dessert hound.
> That drawing of your Roomie was totally worth it! It's beautiful!



Thanks - you might have noticed I got lazy and used my ancient crappy plastic plates. lol

and about the drawing - Derrick is amazing. He's doing a few other Dimmers now. I mean drawing them! LOL


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks - you might have noticed I got lazy and used my ancient crappy plastic plates. lol



Most of the time, I don't take photos because I am lazily using paper plates, lol.



SoVerySoft said:


> and about the drawing - Derrick is amazing. _He's doing a few other Dimmers now. I mean drawing them!_ LOL


Ha ha ha! This totally made me snort. lol, thanks for that. Hee hee!


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2007)

Meatloaf for dinner with mashed potatoes and onion mushroom gravy and steamed spinach with a little butter and a splash of balsamic vinegar. It's pretty funny how often what we eat for dinner on the weekends (the only time I'm home to cook since I work swing) is influenced by what I've been reading at Dim during the week. :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

Friday said:


> Meatloaf for dinner with mashed potatoes and onion mushroom gravy and steamed spinach with a little butter and a splash of balsamic vinegar. It's pretty funny how often what we eat for dinner on the weekends (the only time I'm home to cook since I work swing) is influenced by what I've been reading at Dim during the week. :eat2:



Ohhh YUM! That looks SO good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2007)

OK all I see is a red x. I think out.of.habit ate it right off the screen.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

It's true, I did. :eat2:

Sorry!


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It is Nancy (my roomie)'s birthday weekend and it's a BIG birthday....!
> 
> Today we went out and raided the local GOOD bakery - we got a "brown derby" which is a dome shaped cake with chocolate cake, whipped cream frosting, strawberries, bananas, peaches and pineapple inside. We also got cupcakes, 2 kinds of cheesecake bars, a piece of carrot cake and a napoleon.
> 
> ...




Gasp! Randi, cut me some slack here!!! Frosting is truly one of my (admittedly many) weaknesses! BTW, did I tell you my b-day is coming up  ? Well, not really, but I wish!

Love the drawing- I bet Nancy did too!


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> Meatloaf for dinner with mashed potatoes and onion mushroom gravy and steamed spinach with a little butter and a splash of balsamic vinegar. It's pretty funny how often what we eat for dinner on the weekends (the only time I'm home to cook since I work swing) is influenced by what I've been reading at Dim during the week. :eat2:



Friday,

That looks awesome- a real He Man dinner to go with those He Man arms (I hope, hope, hope those aren't your arms!!! ),


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

Yesterday was a day full of cake and popcorn (watched a dvd last night) so by 1 AM I was hungry for some REAL food.

So I popped a Marie Callender's pot pie into the oven.

Nothing like dinner at 2 AM!

View attachment 3-10-07 potpie3sm.jpg


View attachment 3-10-07 potpie5sm.jpg


Today we went out to lunch. I got a cheesesteak with fried onions and lightly sauted red and green peppers. And a side salad with provolone cheese, roasted peppers, tomatoes, sweet onions, olives and a really garlicky house dressing.

View attachment 3-10-07 tarantellas-salad4.jpg


View attachment 3-10-07 tarantellas-chstk2.jpg


View attachment 3-10-07 tarantellas-chstk bite5.jpg​


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 11, 2007)

Dear SoVerySoft, 

Please bring me that cake immediately.

That is all.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow...yes!!!

That Brown Derby cake is...perfect!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, Randi, you've totally given me a good reason to get a Marie Callender pie.... that looks GOOD!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, Randi, you've totally given me a good reason to get a Marie Callender pie.... that looks GOOD!!



It really is good - but...too salty for my taste. I would still buy them again! I have one in the freezer now that has mushrooms and broccoli. I will photograph it when I eat it. (Surprised?) 

p.s. I nuked it and it was still really good. And the chicken chunks were huge and moist and tender!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It really is good - but...too salty for my taste. I would still buy them again! I have one in the freezer now that has mushrooms and broccoli. I will photograph it when I eat it. (Surprised?)



Okay, I'll give it a shot just in case. Right now I only buy the Pepperidge Farm variety, they're very good. I require white meat and a top/bottom crust in any pie, so those are my jumping off points. 

 

View attachment meals_products_graphic.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been looking for a recipe to use with those puff pastry sheets.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It really is good - but...too salty for my taste. I would still buy them again! I have one in the freezer now that has mushrooms and broccoli. I will photograph it when I eat it. (Surprised?)
> 
> p.s. I nuked it and it was still really good. And the chicken chunks were huge and moist and tender!



I really, really, really like the Peppridge farm Roasted Chicken pot pies..you should try one!

There's a pic of it in this thread somewheres


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'll give it a shot just in case. Right now I only buy the Pepperidge Farm variety, they're very good. I require white meat and a top/bottom crust in any pie, so those are my jumping off points.



The chicken was white meat and there was crust all over. So, give it a try! I will pick up Pep-farm next time I am at the store. 

Just clicked on the link - wow, the varieties sounds great!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

Dinner out (yeah, I know - I was decadent today!)

View attachment 3-11-07 javamoon-decaf1.jpg


I was sooo cold so I ordered a huge steaming cup of decaf. And cream...mmmm....(and sugar). 


View attachment 3-11-07 jav-dumpling3.jpg


I was still full from lunch so I just ordered an appetizer for my dinner. I got potstickers but forgot to take a pic until there was one left!


View attachment 3-11-07 javamoon-antip-salad2.jpg


My friend got an antipasto salad - chopped greens topped with Proscuitto DeParma, genoa salami, roasted ham, provolone, black and green olives, tomatoes, pepperoccini, EVOO, balsamic vinegar, herbs, cracked black pepper, pecorino romano, grated parmesan cheese, and toasted ciabatta bread. It was enormous, so I ate some too. Quite a bit of it, actually. I was hungrier than I thought!


View attachment 3-11-07 java-pbpie5.jpg


I couldn't resist getting this piece of chocolate peanut butter pie. I think it had something to do with that peanut butter cup thread. This was fluffy and creamy and really, really good.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Dinner out (yeah, I know - I was decadent today!)



Is that a Cheesecake Factory menu I spy behind your ginormous coffee cup?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Is that a Cheesecake Factory menu I spy behind your ginormous coffee cup?



No, it was from JavaMoon Cafe.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG I just went to Java Moon down by my mom and sister. I loved it. We ordered the bowl of cheese. (fondu) with chabadda bread.. SO GOOD. I didnt realize how big the food was and I got the scallops covered in panko and fried ... again so good. I was whishing I had my camera with me. 

I thought of you SVS.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 12, 2007)

I read the thread from the back forward ..... SO 


SVS tell Nancy I said HAPPY Birthday.... sorry I was late


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 12, 2007)

Lordy! Everything looks so good! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:

(Yeah, I'm hungry, don't mind me. Dinner in a few minutes.)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 12, 2007)

Dessert- This cake thing-Strawberry Cake stuff......





new plates for the cake




Cake


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 12, 2007)

Ooooh, EP- that's delicious. I might eat that off the screen as well.
(My poor Macbook...)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Dessert- This cake thing-Strawberry Cake stuff....



OMG I love love love those plates!!!!!

And that cake. Oh man.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Dessert- This cake thing-Strawberry Cake stuff......



totally gorj!!! oh yum


----------



## Friday (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never had a real Philly cheesesteak. I feel like I'm being robbed of my birthright.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> I've never had a real Philly cheesesteak. I feel like I'm being robbed of my birthright.



The one in the pic wasn't authentic - but it was damn good. 

Nowadays you can get them all over the place. But I guess you mean an authentic one in Philly?


----------



## prettyssbbw (Mar 13, 2007)

All this food looks so delicious!:wubu: :wubu: EvilPrincess,That cake looks out of this world delicious.


----------



## jamie (Mar 13, 2007)

I am playing catch up. I have remembered to take pics of dinner, but forgot to bring my cord home to download them. Ain't that the way it goes.

First (last Thursday): Justin's magically delicious tofu stir-fry. Really much better than the restaurants. He doesn't make it that much even though I request it weekly. He says it takes too much work...whatever...







Second (Saturday): We are trying a new expiriment where we work at least one new recipe a week into our rotations. We tend to have the same weekly dinners (even on the same nights) from week to week. So...this week's new recipe was for Stuffed Peppers from Eating Well magazine. VERY good. We are definitely keeping it in the line-up. Inside the yellow peppers was brown rice, italian chicken sausage, fire-roasted tomatoes and youngish gouda cheese. On top was some shredded parm and more gouda. As a side we had quick-sauteed zuchinni with red pepper flakes and Penzey's Mural of Flavor spice.







Third (Last night): The go to meal when nobody wants to cook. My favorite pasta (orchiette) with a little olive oil, some diced tomatoes with garlic and onion and a few button mushrooms thrown in. We had broccolini as a side. Just cooked with some olive oil, water, garlic, lemon-pepper and salt.







and because I can never make the correct flickr link work, here is the obligatory I post my photos on flickr statement, so I am not breaking any rules. www.flickr.com.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 13, 2007)

SVS, wow @ that cake!! We don't have cakes like that here, it's true.. everything IS bigger in America! I love your sweet new cake plates! I was one of four children and for some reason we always had to have our own of each thing, plate, cup, etc. I had mentally chosen the yellow plate before I even realised I was doing it! 

Jamie, I'm not much of a pasta fan any more but omg that looks sooo good I think I'm going to go make some right now! That pasta shape is lovely too, like little ears. And... I am SO going to buy a couple of those fish plates next time I'm at the Chinese supermarket, I've been eyeing them up for ages, and your lovely pics have made up my mind! I love stuffed peppers too, I mostly cook the peppers in the microwave first to soften them, then stuff them and just finish them in the oven. I gave up though doing them cut open at the top, as I like more a crispy edge/topping ratio, so now I cut them top to bottom and do them that way. It doesn't look so nice though my way.


----------



## panhype (Mar 13, 2007)

oh la la.. i could have any of these dishes now, Jamie. Way better than what i'm going to do have later - Berlin style Bratwurst (sausage) lol But i have it as a leftover in my fridge and my mom taught me not to throw away food 

Your bell pepper is inspiring me to try again a stuffed bell pepper recipe (but different to yours) which i haven't done in years - yay !!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, Jamie, please come to my house and make me that divine stuffed pep.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> SVS, wow @ that cake!! We don't have cakes like that here, it's true.. everything IS bigger in America! I love your sweet new cake plates! I was one of four children and for some reason we always had to have our own of each thing, plate, cup, etc. I had mentally chosen the yellow plate before I even realised I was doing it!...



I know it's hard to imagine, but that wasn't my big cake. lol

That was Evil Princess' post!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh good lord, you people are killing me. Just a few comments - Randi, that antipasto salad looks to die for. Man oh man, what a beautiful photograph. And Jamie! You and the boy can cook for me anytime - you actually make vegetables look tasty. Lastly, EP - your cake looks unbelivably good and the plates are wonderful. 

Okay, I decided to to take a picture of tonight's meal since it took awhile to make. The presentation, as usual, is not my strong suit. This is homemade french onion/mushroom soup, which was much better than it looks. I made the mistake of putting shredding cheese on top instead of sliced so it kind of melted into the soup. The tartlets are canadian bacon, pineapple, scallions and ground mustard. Unfortunately, I was getting impatient towards the end of their creation and instead of making them look pretty, I was just throwing crust on top to get them done. And then I forgot to brush egg over hte top of the crusts and didn't have any sesame seed, so they look pale and unappetizing - but they were pretty good. I wish I could make my stuff look as good and mouth watering as the rest of you can.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 13, 2007)

JAMIE: Your boy's magical tofu stirfry looks great! I eat quite a lot of stirfry myself, and I love tofu.

Is it possible to pry the recipe away from him long enough to post? Pretty please?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh good lord, you people are killing me. Just a few comments - Randi, that antipasto salad looks to die for. Man oh man, what a beautiful photograph. And Jamie! You and the boy can cook for me anytime - you actually make vegetables look tasty. Lastly, EP - your cake looks unbelivably good and the plates are wonderful.
> 
> Okay, I decided to to take a picture of tonight's meal since it took awhile to make. The presentation, as usual, is not my strong suit. This is homemade french onion/mushroom soup, which was much better than it looks. I made the mistake of putting shredding cheese on top instead of sliced so it kind of melted into the soup. The tartlets are canadian bacon, pineapple, scallions and ground mustard. Unfortunately, I was getting impatient towards the end of their creation and instead of making them look pretty, I was just throwing crust on top to get them done. And then I forgot to brush egg over hte top of the crusts and didn't have any sesame seed, so they look pale and unappetizing - but they were pretty good. I wish I could make my stuff look as good and mouth watering as the rest of you can.



OK, Michelle, you are scaring me. This looks so mouthwatering that I fear how it would look if you were HAPPY with it!!

Seriously, major yum. And creative!


----------



## panhype (Mar 13, 2007)

Michelle said:


> The presentation, as usual, is not my strong suit. This is homemade french onion/mushroom soup, which was much better than it looks. [...]



Now c'mon ! *Rolls out Red Carpet for presentation queen Michelle* Seriously, i could rightway bite in my display, so much i'd like to have your delicious meal now :eat2: *crawls to his kitchen now in order to fry the aforementioned sadass Berlin-style sausages*


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 13, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh good lord......





panhype said:


> Now c'mon ! *Rolls out Red Carpet for presentation queen Michelle* ......



It looks awesome, Michelle! :eat2: 

LOL, Pan! *_toots up horn section for brass band Michelle food presentation parade_*


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

Come to my house and cook little girl, I'll buy you all the sesame seeds you want. :batting:


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow I actually just made something that tasted good, REALLY good. It was

Chicken, leek, mushrooms, red peppers and sweetcorn in a white sauce that I made by melting some butter, adding flour then adding milk until it thickened up and I mixed it with pasta, put cheese ontop, then put it under the grill. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry, No pictures. I've been eating out all week (and mostly chinese too).


----------



## panhype (Mar 16, 2007)

Catching up.. Sometimes i'm that courageous and test the 'specialities' of the local Berlin cuisine .. which has a reputation for being VERY .. well.. anti-sophisticated lol

No, this ain't Currywurst. Here we got Berliner Knacker (= knackwurst, banger). Doesn't taste that bad with nuff ketchup. And to make things perfect i messed up the white balance  haha 

View attachment P3130362_edSW.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 16, 2007)

Yesterday i went for dinner to a Greek place around the corner which simply is fantast(e)tic. They say they offer 'traditional Greek cuisine' which means they have a lot of dishes you probably never heard of (unless you're familiar with the Greek kitchen). Alot of Greeks are going to that place as well - always a good sign. Their portions aren't that big (but also not expensive) what gives you the opportunity to order several dishes and share them. Thus i could try that delicious fish i have not idea what it was. But my favs were the dishes i ordered, the big beans w/ Greek sausage and the super spicy meatballs :eat2: 

View attachment DSCF0361_1SW.jpg


View attachment DSCF0368_2SW.jpg


----------



## jamie (Mar 16, 2007)

Mmms.. I want some Michelle soup and some Panhype spicy meatballs for dinner. I am a great tipper...so hurry!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

A couple of snacks from earlier this week:

View attachment 3-16-07 gummychicks4.jpg


View attachment 3-16-07 gummychicks3.jpg


Gummy Chicks

View attachment 3-16-07 haagen daz2.jpg

Haagen Dazs Dulce de Leche on the left and Mayan Chocolate on the right.​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> A couple of snacks from earlier this week:
> 
> View attachment 16583​
> View attachment 16584​
> Gummy Chicks​


That is just to torment me isn't it, you are doing this deliberately


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> That is just to torment me isn't it, you are doing this deliberately



Well, the gummies are for you. We had a deal, right?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 16, 2007)

They're finally here!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 16, 2007)

Although...dark chocolate mini-eggs? NOT SO GOOD. Somehow these mini eggs really need to be milk chocolate, and I say that as a dark chocolate fan.


----------



## Risible (Mar 16, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Wow I actually just made something that tasted good, REALLY good. It was
> 
> Chicken, leek, mushrooms, red peppers and sweetcorn in a white sauce that I made by melting some butter, adding flour then adding milk until it thickened up and I mixed it with pasta, put cheese ontop, then put it under the grill. YUM



Em,

That sounds and looks deee-lish! :eat2: Next time, try a bigger form of pasta, like penne, rotelli or bowtie, which will present more surface for the sauce to cling to.

You're becoming quite the cook, eh? :eat1:


----------



## Risible (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> A couple of snacks from earlier this week:
> 
> Gummy Chicks
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't know Randi.... gummi *baby chicks*? Hate to be a party-pooper, but here in So Cal it's springtime and the little birdie chicks are falling out of the nests, and kittie always makes a point of bringing them to my bed as homage to me... so, ewww.


However!

Had the Mayan Chocolate a couple weeks ago- very yummy. I loved that hint of cinnamon, like with Ibarra Mexican chocolate. I didn't bother with a bowl, I never do with those trifling little pints. Just straight from the carton for me :eat2: .


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2007)

Whew, finally went to the supermarket and was able to cook food again!!!

I pressure cooked a chicken tonight that will become a chicken soup and hopefully a chicken pie (not sure there's quite enough chicken, we'll see), but I was too tired to bother tonight. I ripped off a bit of it and used one of the new Nature's Way pasta boxes - quite yummy!

(ignore funky border, I was fudgin' around) 

View attachment P1020023.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Oh, I don't know Randi.... gummi *baby chicks*? Hate to be a party-pooper, but here in So Cal it's springtime and the little birdie chicks are falling out of the nests, and kittie always makes a point of bringing them to my bed as homage to me... so, ewww...



They don't really look like chicks....So does this mean you wouldn't eat gummy worms either?!


----------



## jamie (Mar 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> They don't really look like chicks....So does this mean you wouldn't eat gummy worms either?!



Did you like the chicks, Randi?? I got them a couple of weeks ago on my "omg, omg Easter candy is here" binge and *hated* them. Yuk, yuk, yuk. I am a gummy enthusiast as well. I am wondering if I got a bad batch or something because I can't believe they would put them on the shelf like that. Kind of strong, icky metallic taste.

The sugar-free peeps were awesome though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> Did you like the chicks, Randi?? I got them a couple of weeks ago on my "omg, omg Easter candy is here" binge and *hated* them. Yuk, yuk, yuk. I am a gummy enthusiast as well. I am wondering if I got a bad batch or something because I can't believe they would put them on the shelf like that. Kind of strong, icky metallic taste.
> 
> The sugar-free peeps were awesome though.



Actually, no, I am not crazy about them. They are ok when I need something sweet. Not great, but not terrible either. Did you get them at Walgreen's? 

I need peeps! Tis the season.


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, no, I am not crazy about them. They are ok when I need something sweet. Not great, but not terrible either. Did you get them at Walgreen's?
> 
> I need peeps! Tis the season.



Got a peep for ya! A very bad peeps... 

View attachment peep10.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2007)

Risible said:


> Got a peep for ya! A very bad peeps...



Smoked peeps! Try one today at your local BBQ shack!

p.s. I'd walk a mile for that peep.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

lunch. 
yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

Some pics from lunch today at Famous Dave's BBQ.

View attachment NJStPat2-myapp.jpg

Some of us split a sampler platter appetizer. Pictured above what I put on my plate - onion strings, codfish, rib, chicken wing and chicken tender.

View attachment NJStPat29-salmonspread.jpg

Smoked salmon spread and seasoned toasted pita.

View attachment NJStPat30-hickorychicken.jpg

Nancy's Hickory Smoked Chicken Sandwich

AnnMarie - Kathie got your fave soup - there should be a pic going up in the "take a pic of yourself" thread soon.​


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

Made one of the husband's favorites tonight, a recipe called 'Chili Stack' that I originally got from his Mom. I've fiddled with it quite a bit. It's like a Mexican lasagna. You use tortillas instead of noodles and cumin, chili powder, oregano, basil and red pepper flakes for seasoning the meat sauce. Recipe here.






There's lots of diced tomatoes in the sauce so I wimped out on separate vegies. It makes a great one dish meal.


----------



## jamie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Friday... that looks like something that would make Justin completely ecstatic. Can I get the recipe? Or have you posted it somewhere already? He is nuts for lasagne and Mexican so if I could merge the two (meatlessly) he would be a happy camper.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 18, 2007)

This thread does me in. I'm getting addicted to posting pictures too. Here's my breakfast this morning. An egg scramble with potatos, green pepper, Jarlsburg cheese and Candian bacon with a side of tomato juice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Made one of the husband's favorites tonight, a recipe called 'Chili Stack' that I originally got from his Mom. I've fiddled with it quite a bit. It's like a Mexican lasagna. You use tortillas instead of noodles and cumin, chili powder, oregano, basil and red pepper flakes for seasoning the meat sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! I'm with Jamie - recipe PLEASE! Amazing looking. I am heading out to the grocery store and picking up tortillas, so this will be on the menu for me this week!

I'm assuming it uses cheddar cheese? Trying to think of what else I need to buy so I'll be recipe-ready...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

Michelle said:


> This thread does me in. I'm getting addicted to posting pictures too. Here's my breakfast this morning. An egg scramble with potatos, green pepper, Jarlsburg cheese and Candian bacon with a side of tomato juice.



Yay! Glad we've enticed you, Michelle. That looks yummy. And I would totally love that with tomato juice. 

I am glad I am making up my grocery list while reading this board. hehe!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 18, 2007)

I love asparagus, really really love asparagus. I have fond memories of my Grandparent's garden. They had this really long row of asparagus growing on the end of their garden..... best thing ever

My efforts to date have yielded the following. 






I am hopeful that more will follow, but by my calculation with the original planting (three years ago) fertilizer, watering, cursing, emotional pain and suffering, asparagus I have grown costs about $100 a pound. 

I will be gently steaming, drizzling it with butter, and sprinkling a little kosher salt on it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I love asparagus, really really love asparagus. I have fond memories of my Grandparent's garden. They had this really long row of asparagus growing on the end of their garden..... best thing ever
> 
> My efforts to date have yielded the following.
> 
> ...



OK, asparagus aside, that is just so damn pretty.

And about the asparagus...YUM. I think you can expect to be hearing from jcas50. That man is Mr. Asparagus. John? Where are ya?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

EP, that is fantastic and reverent presentation of the lone asparagus spear. Just a delicious hint of what's yet to come, I am certain.


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I love asparagus, really really love asparagus. I have fond memories of my Grandparent's garden. They had this really long row of asparagus growing on the end of their garden..... best thing ever
> 
> My efforts to date have yielded the following.
> 
> ...



Love the pic, EP. Love the new plates, too.

Growing your own vegetables _is _expensive. I figure that we've invested thousands in our little vegetable patch. Is it worth it? We think so. It's a great way to get exercise while enjoying the fresh air and sunshine. A garden also draws a lot of nature noise- birds, bees and other insects. I like that.

And, like you, when a particular plants yields only one serving all season- as an experiment of banana potatoes did a few years ago- I'll tell you, those were the best we've ever had! :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> AnnMarie - Kathie got your fave soup - there should be a pic going up in the "take a pic of yourself" thread soon.[/CENTER]



Thank GODDDDD someone got a picture of it!!!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 18, 2007)

Elle - what is that? It looks great.

EP - wow, that picture is beautiful. You are so clever and creative. Really, really pretty.

Here's what I had tonight. It's really not "everyday" food, because I rarely make it. It's a coronary waiting to happen, I'm sure, but it's soooooo good. I made it today for the Iron Foodee Challenge and will post the details there. Seafood enchilada, Zataraine rice and black beans (which, while looking pretty on the plate, was awful and all of which I threw away when I was cleaning up - too much cumin in it), fruit medley of strawberry, kiwi and watermelon (yum), and spring mix salad (yuck - i have an awful time with veggies and have to force them down so much of the time).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 18, 2007)

Michelle said:


> .
> 
> EP - wow, that picture is beautiful. You are so clever and creative. Really, really pretty.
> 
> ...


 
Ohhhhhh looks delicious... 


and thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2007)

I make a version of Friday's Chili Stack in my cast-iron dutch oven (yes, with all the charcoal.. outside) using corn tortillas. I try to get at least three or four layers to the stack. Served with sour cream, pico de gallo, and shredded lettuce on the side.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

Michelle said:


>



WOW Michelle, those look great and I don't even like seafood 

Yummo


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tonight was my Iron Foodee Challenge entry - AM's Quick and Easy Chicken Pot Pie! 

View attachment P1020031.JPG


View attachment P1020033.JPG


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn, now I want seafood enchiladas and pot pie. Unfortunately dinner is already planned.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Damn, now I want seafood enchiladas and pot pie. Unfortunately dinner is already planned.


 
I want them both, but unfortunately dinner has already been eaten


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2007)

Tried something new tonight. It turned out pretty well. Chicken breasts stuffed with mushrooms, bacon and Havarti.







Served with mushroom sherry cream sauce, steamed asparagus and oven roasted sweet taters.


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

Friday, dang those look good! Recipe?

AM, your pot pie looks very much like mine. Delish!

Michelle, those enchiladas and the fruit look heavenly.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 19, 2007)

View attachment chiliburger28closeup.jpg​
I've been cooking the meat sauce for Friday's amazing-looking "Chili Stack". Since I need to let it cool before assembly, I kept some ground beef out and cooked up some burgers. Then topped them with pepper jack cheese and then the sauce, which has chunky diced tomatoes and mexican seasonings. The sauce was still saucy - not cooked down like it ended up being for making chilistack.

So I guess I'd call tonite's dinner Mexican Chili Burgers!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've been cooking the meat sauce for Friday's amazing-looking "Chili Stack". Since I need to let it cool before assembly, I kept some ground beef out and cooked up some burgers. Then topped them with pepper jack cheese and then the sauce, which has chunky diced tomatoes and mexican seasonings. The sauce was still saucy - not cooked down like it ended up being for making chilistack.
> 
> So I guess I'd call tonite's dinner Mexican Chili Burgers!



Ooooo, that's exciting looking!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 19, 2007)

I want AM's pie ..... the chiken pot style one. It looks good.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight was my Iron Foodee Challenge entry - AM's Quick and Easy Chicken Pot Pie!



OH I love chicken pot pie! and yours looks wonderful.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 20, 2007)

Well tonight Im very proud of myself. I had 6 lbs of boneless crossrib steaks I needed to do something with. I asked the chatroom for ideas and got some great feedback.
So I ended up making beef with broccoli over white rice and a side of angelhair pasta.
I was going to use a bag of frozen stirfry veggies but ended up steaming some broccoli, celery and carrots instead. I threw in some saute onions and also cashews. The sauce I made for it came out divine. Im so proud! LOL
Enjoy!!!


----------



## jamie (Mar 20, 2007)

A lunch entry: clockwise from top - steamed vegetables with lemon-pepper, lean cuisine chicken carbonara, fat free cottage cheese, berries from the fridge that are on their way out and I had a V-8, but I forgot to stik her in the picture.






[hosted at http://www.flickr.com]


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> A lunch entry: clockwise from top - steamed vegetables with lemon-pepper, lean cuisine chicken carbonara, fat free cottage cheese, berries from the fridge that are on their way out and I had a V-8, but I forgot to stik her in the picture.


 
You are the one with that cool lunch kit thingy? Where everything stacks up nice and neat?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> ...and I had a V-8, but I forgot to stik her in the picture.



:doh: I could have snapped a V-8!!


----------



## jamie (Mar 20, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> You are the one with that cool lunch kit thingy? Where everything stacks up nice and neat?



Yup...a Mr. Bento! It was a Christmas present from El Justino. I love it. My pasta was warm, my veggies were mostly warm, my cottage cheese was cool and my berries were still cool too. And it comes with it's own little bag. He got it on Amazon.





SoVeryCute said:


> I could have snapped a V-8!!


*Badump bump* Try the veal folks, she's here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitress.  . Very cute.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

I cooked..I KNOW..don't fall over or choke or anything.


Casserole ala Misty..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I cooked..I KNOW..don't fall over or choke or anything.
> 
> 
> Casserole ala Misty..lol



Was this what was going to be enchillada? I'm confused!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Was this what was going to be enchillada? I'm confused!



No..I decided I wasn't in the mood for them..I wanted something spaghetti-esq instead.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> No..I decided I wasn't in the mood for them..I wanted something spaghetti-esq instead.



Spaghetti-esq with bowties? :eat2:


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 20, 2007)

I made a roast for myself on St. Patrick's day. I did the 'throw all the veggies in the pan thing' which included potatoes, carrots and onions. I must admit my favorite thing was the roasted onions. They were soooo yummy.

The first pic is the roast right out of the oven.

Then my naked plate (pre-smothered in gravy)

and finally, plate all dressed up...in loads of gravy! 

View attachment roast.jpg


View attachment roastnekkid.jpg


View attachment roastdressed.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 21, 2007)

jamie said:


> A lunch entry: clockwise from top - steamed vegetables with lemon-pepper, lean cuisine chicken carbonara, fat free cottage cheese, berries from the fridge that are on their way out and I had a V-8, but I forgot to stik her in the picture.



Ha! I like that :eat2: Very cute view also

Apart from that this thread is killing me. Everything posted in the last coupla days looks most delicious... *plans his Tour de Food all over the US*


----------



## jamie (Mar 21, 2007)

panhype said:


> Everything posted in the last coupla days looks most delicious... *plans his Tour de Food all over the US*



Well get pretty of rest before you come...I think, that were you to set foot in the states, there would be lots of volunteers to sample your dishes as well...a kind of Tour de Cuisine de Panhype thing. I at first wrote Tour de Panhype, but that is probably a different sort of meaning.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Spaghetti-esq with bowties? :eat2:



Yeah...

Wanna know what sucks..I haven't mastered the art of cooking for 1...so most of that went to waste.. BLAH


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh wow Im so hungry now, all this food is soooo nice looking! Jamie I love your bento box thing, its so cute and nifty! Misty, do you not have a freezer compartment that you can portion up your food and freeze it?

I had a lovely fat ribeye steak a couple of nights ago, and my son hates fat, so I got the fat off his.. mmmmmm the best part. It was really flavoursome, and I had it with creamy peppercorn sauce, green beans and some spicy fried potatoes with onion. 

View attachment steakforum.JPG


View attachment steakforum2.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh wow Im so hungry now, all this food is soooo nice looking! Jamie I love your bento box thing, its so cute and nifty! Misty, do you not have a freezer compartment that you can portion up your food and freeze it?
> 
> I had a lovely fat ribeye steak a couple of nights ago, and my son hates fat, so I got the fat off his.. mmmmmm the best part. It was really flavoursome, and I had it with creamy peppercorn sauce, green beans and some spicy fried potatoes with onion.



mmmm..I love fat as well..lol....waitresses/waiters give me a look when I tell them to have the cook find me the fattiest steak..lol

Yeah..but I don't have a very big freezer..so some of it still went to waste


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

Ooookay... tonight is homemade chicken soup!

Kind of hard to photograph, but you get the idea. 

View attachment P1020041.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ooookay... tonight is homemade chicken soup!
> 
> Kind of hard to photograph, but you get the idea.



Looks marvelous!! Did you use that little round pearl pasta? (I dont know what they're called) but they are in Progresso Chickarina Soup (one of my faves).


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks marvelous!! Did you use that little round pearl pasta? (I dont know what they're called) but they are in Progresso Chickarina Soup (one of my faves).



Yes, that is all we (my family) use for chicken soup. They are called Acini de Pepe!  The only thing about using them is start very, very moderately. 

I have half a pressure cooker full of broth and stuff, used a little under 1 cup (uncooked) and there wasn't a whole lot of broth left! lol - it's a less is more ingredient because they suck up broth and take up quite a bit of room when they cook up. 

But yup, that's them... they're great!


----------



## Risible (Mar 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I had a lovely fat ribeye steak a couple of nights ago, and my son hates fat, so I got the fat off his.. mmmmmm the best part. It was really flavoursome, and I had it with creamy peppercorn sauce, green beans and some spicy fried potatoes with onion.





MisticalMisty said:


> mmmm..I love fat as well..lol....waitresses/waiters give me a look when I tell them to have the cook find me the fattiest steak..lol



Ladies,

You're both (well, heck, all the rest of the Foodee Board gang too!) are hereby invited to a pool party at Ris and Bio's house. Amongst the heaps of food to be served will be chicken grilled with skin on... and you ladies get the skin, all of it, as I hate the fat and skin part! We'll get along just fine...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ladies,
> 
> You're both (well, heck, all the rest of the Foodee Board gang too!) are hereby invited to a pool party at Ris and Bio's house. Amongst the heaps of food to be served will be chicken grilled with skin on... and you ladies get the skin, all of it, as I hate the fat and skin part! We'll get along just fine...



hey!! wait a minute! everyone knows I am the QUEEN of crispy skin!! Can I come toooooo????


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 22, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ladies,
> 
> You're both (well, heck, all the rest of the Foodee Board gang too!) are hereby invited to a pool party at Ris and Bio's house. Amongst the heaps of food to be served will be chicken grilled with skin on... and you ladies get the skin, all of it, as I hate the fat and skin part! We'll get along just fine...



OOOOH yummy thankyou! The skin is the very best part of the chicken, then the thighs!



SoVerySoft said:


> hey!! wait a minute! everyone knows I am the QUEEN of crispy skin!! Can I come toooooo????



Now... I've never been one for fighting but... I'll fight ya for crispy chicken skin any day, put em up!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Now... I've never been one for fighting but... I'll fight ya for crispy chicken skin any day, put em up!



We'll visit them on different days. Oh wait - then I would miss visiting with you. OK, you can have the skin.

(HUGE sacrifice. See how important you are??? )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ladies,
> 
> You're both (well, heck, all the rest of the Foodee Board gang too!) are hereby invited to a pool party at Ris and Bio's house. Amongst the heaps of food to be served will be chicken grilled with skin on... and you ladies get the skin, all of it, as I hate the fat and skin part! We'll get along just fine...



I don't like chicken fat..lol Only beef and pork rib fat.LOL But I still wanna come so I can swim  lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> We'll visit them on different days. Oh wait - then I would miss visiting with you. OK, you can have the skin.
> 
> (HUGE sacrifice. See how important you are??? )



OMG that is THE sweetest thing ever... now I have to share with you, dammit LOL!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG that is THE sweetest thing ever... now I have to share with you, dammit LOL!



ahhh...see how you are?:wubu: I will let you have it all. (Easy to say when it's conceptual. Let's see how brave I am with crispy skin in front of me!)


----------



## Risible (Mar 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> OOOOH yummy thankyou! The skin is the very best part of the chicken, then the thighs!
> 
> 
> 
> Now... I've never been one for fighting but... I'll fight ya for crispy chicken skin any day, put em up!





SoVerySoft said:


> We'll visit them on different days. Oh wait - then I would miss visiting with you. OK, you can have the skin.
> 
> (HUGE sacrifice. See how important you are??? )



Ladies (Countess),

You must know that I love you all equally and that there would be no shortage of chicken skin. Or lovely fatty babyback ribs, which happen to be a favorite of mine :eat2: . Randi, you would, of course, be charged with bringing the most sumptuous dessert ever, since you seem to have the corner on that!  Katy, you bring the men. In kilts, hmmm?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ladies (Countess),
> 
> You must know that I love you all equally and that there would be no shortage of chicken skin. Or lovely fatty babyback ribs, which happen to be a favorite of mine :eat2: . Randi, you would, of course, be charged with bringing the most sumptuous dessert ever, since you seem to have the corner on that!  Katy, you bring the men. In kilts, hmmm?



Have you considered running for office? I might even tolerate politics if you were involved! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2007)

Something simple: Mushroom Curly Mac, with a jar of Ragu Mushroom, a can of Campbell's Golden Mushroom, a pound of browned ground beef, and after taking the sauce of the heat, 1/2 cup of sour cream.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 23, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ladies (Countess),
> 
> You must know that I love you all equally and that there would be no shortage of chicken skin. Or lovely fatty babyback ribs, which happen to be a favorite of mine :eat2: . Randi, you would, of course, be charged with bringing the most sumptuous dessert ever, since you seem to have the corner on that!  Katy, you bring the men. In kilts, hmmm?




Awww Ris, you can call me Your Honour, too  . I'll bring a plane load of guys in kilts, you can keep 'em, there'll be not one of them willing to come out the closet! So, for fatty babyback ribs, what a bargain!!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Was ill with pneumonia for 3 wks but managed to cook up some fantastic meals eventhough I couldnt smell or taste food for 16 days. It nearly killed me NOT to taste. LOL Not the pneumonia LOL
Enjoy the pics...

BBQ chicken I grilled, homemade pasta salad and baked potatoes with all the trimmings...oh and flour tortillas. I eat tortillas before I will eat bread!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Tostadas with includes refried beans, tostada shell, lettuce, tomato, grated cheese, onions, cilantro, homemade salsa and guacamole and sour cream and I made french fries to go with them...


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Not sure if i posted this already. If i did, my apologies...

Sausages with peppers, fettucini alfredo, garlic parmesan bread and tossed salad with croutons and ranch and the pepper came out way too fast! LOL


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my fav famous mexican breakfast...

Over easy eggs, homefried potatoes, refried beans, bacon, pork chorizo, flour tortillas and a big glass of OJ!!! My kids love when I make this meal whether it be for breakfast or dinner!!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

A bbq night and served...

BBQ steak, homemade cheeseburgers, big baked potatoes with all the trimmings, corn on the cob and rhaspberry iced tea. I then made a fabulous banana split dessert. First time making it and it was to die for!!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my really sick nights I made a pot of meat and potatoes with cut up beef, potatoes, onions, bellpeppers, tomato sauce and seasonings...
Served with flaky biscuits and butter...


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 23, 2007)

Da-yum Patty!

Can I come and live at your house?? Looks delicous, especially the mexican breakfast and the banana dessert!:eat2:


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok I hope I havent overwhelmed u all with food. Heres tonights dinner. I made everything homemade. I was feeling quite ambitious today LOL

Rolled chicken tacos and guacamole, spanish rice and potato salad. I have to say, it all came out divine and cant wait to eat!!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Sure Tear!!! I always make way too much food and always have lots of leftovers. My bf is not one to eat many leftovers. But my rottweiler eats quite well LOL


----------



## Ash (Mar 23, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


>



Damn! Those chicken tacos with guac are making me want to eat my monitor!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2007)

Patty...I have dinner envy!! If you open a restaurant...I'd be there every day!

Damn.


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im So wanting to eat dinner at Pattys!!!!

It all looks so good Patty!!!


----------



## Pscard (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi! I'd like to make a contribution. Ths is the birthday cake I made for myself a few years ago.
- Paul
:eat2: 

View attachment My_Birthday_Cake.jpg


----------



## jamie (Mar 23, 2007)

Patty, I love that Banana Split dessert...haven't had it for years, but you made my mouth start watering...sheesh. I am amazed at all that cooking!

Paul...that is a gorgeous cake..good show.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2007)

Pscard said:


> Hi! I'd like to make a contribution. Ths is the birthday cake I made for myself a few years ago.
> - Paul
> :eat2:



Paul, welcome!! and great first post!! Looks yummy!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone have any idea why Patty's pictures don't show up for me? The only way I can view them is to quote her post and look at them in the little reply window, which means I don't get the full effect. This also happens to a few other poster's pictures for me.

Anyway - what little I could see of your pictures, Patty, the food looks great.

And pscard, YUM! Beautiful decorating too.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine is not too fancy but oh well.It was GOOD!:eat2: :eat1:  
Macaroni tuna salad and tater tots with Tex Mex cheese and sour cream. 

View attachment food1.jpg


View attachment food2.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> Mine is not too fancy but oh well.It was GOOD!:eat2: :eat1:
> Macaroni tuna salad and tater tots with Tex Mex cheese and sour cream.



Yummy, looks good to me!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Im glad you all enjoyed the pics. I absolutely love cooking. Ive been cooking since about age 10. And my daddy taught me all I know. He was a fantastic cook but had a habit of throwing all the stuff from the fridge when making one of his concoctions. So I had to reduce ingredients when cooking LOL
I wish I could have you all over sometime and cook for you. I really have a passion for cooking, well and eating too *wink wink*


----------



## Pscard (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's some home-made Tiramisu.

Paul
:eat2: 

PS I can be found in Dim Chat under pscard. 

View attachment Tiramisu X.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 24, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Tostadas with includes refried beans, tostada shell, lettuce, tomato, grated cheese, onions, cilantro, homemade salsa and guacamole and sour cream and I made french fries to go with them...



Patti, I'm movin in tomorrow!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 24, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Sure Tear!!! I always make way too much food and always have lots of leftovers. My bf is not one to eat many leftovers. But my rottweiler eats quite well LOL



Move the rottweiler out and me in!! That all looks FAN tastic, every single thing! And you make such stonkin big portions!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 24, 2007)

Pscard said:


> Hi! I'd like to make a contribution. Ths is the birthday cake I made for myself a few years ago.
> - Paul
> :eat2:



Hi Paul, glad you made it onto the boards eventually! Your cake and tiramisu both look fantasic, tiramisu is my second all time favourite dessert, but I've never eaten home made. I bet its much nicer than shop bought!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 24, 2007)

Patty, I have to agree with the others...your food looks amazing.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 24, 2007)

Tonight was comforty-type food--very "everyday". Slices of a braised center cut pork chop, butter and peppered mashed potatoes, and Birds Eye Green Beans with Spaetzle, topped off with a big glass of skim milk.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Tonight was comforty-type food--very "everyday". Slices of a braised center cut pork chop, butter and peppered mashed potatoes, and Birds Eye Green Beans with Spaetzle, topped off with a big glass of skim milk.



OMG this isn't fair. I am so hungry!! And btw, I grew up with those beans and have always loved them. Haven't bought them in years but you know I am getting them next time I shop!!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 24, 2007)

They "improved" the beans and put pieces of bacon in them (which you ought to like!). I don't like them as well, as I was sort of a purest with the beans and spaetzle. I grew up with them too and have never given them up. Love the things, in spite of the bacon. Sometimes, in fact, if I don't feel like cooking, that's all I'll have for dinner.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle said:


> They "improved" the beans and put pieces of bacon in them (which you ought to like!). I don't like them as well, as I was sort of a purest with the beans and spaetzle. I grew up with them too and have never given them up. Love the things, in spite of the bacon. Sometimes, in fact, if I don't feel like cooking, that's all I'll have for dinner.



Bacon? Bummer. (NOT!) Yes, I think I can deal with the bacon. Can't wait!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 24, 2007)

Catching up on this thread is jaw-droppingly astounding. I just had some beans and rice, and while its my favorite staple meal, I really wish I could stock up and do some real cooking. 

PLEASE SOMEONE ADOPT ME!!!


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Catching up on this thread is jaw-droppingly astounding. I just had some beans and rice, and while its my favorite staple meal, I really wish I could stock up and do some real cooking.
> 
> PLEASE SOMEONE ADOPT ME!!!



You know, folks, for just $3.00 a day-- less than the price of your morning coffee-- you could adopt a poor fat girl. Just look at this one's face! She's starved for some home-cooking! And so am I, dammit!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 24, 2007)

These are dinners from last week. My son and daughter in law brought me some fresh bantam chicken eggs from their chickens. Home grown eggs rule! I haven't had any since I left the farm 9 years ago. I had them with a pork steak, potato and toast. I love the pretty designs the water I poured in the pan to set the top of the eggs left over the yoke area.





I made cheese manicotti and had it with caesar salad last Wed I think...


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 24, 2007)

Patty your food as always looks so fantastic and delish. I wish I could make myself cook every night. And you cooked all that while you were sick!!!!! you are a Saint.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 24, 2007)

Pscard said:


> Hi! I'd like to make a contribution. Ths is the birthday cake I made for myself a few years ago.
> - Paul
> :eat2:




Ohhh I could use a nice slice of that about right now with a tall glass of milk!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 24, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You know, folks, for just $3.00 a day-- less than the price of your morning coffee-- you could adopt a poor fat girl. Just look at this one's face! She's starved for some home-cooking! And so am I, dammit!



Just look at us! We're adorable and brilliant! Don't let us waste away!

Ha ha, we should start that Adopt a Fat Foodee program. I wonder if any of this food would be good after being priority mailed? And could we get some of these lazy FAs trained in culinary arts and paying their way with some goodies?


----------



## panhype (Mar 25, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Anyone have any idea why Patty's pictures don't show up for me? The only way I can view them is to quote her post and look at them in the little reply window, which means I don't get the full effect. This also happens to a few other poster's pictures for me.



Hard to tell, Michelle. Most likely it has to do with certain restrictions set up in your browser. I just checked the direct URLs of Patty's pics, they are hosted on her own server. So reasons you're not seeing them (just some guessing) might be that you're blocking her server... or that you've set a restriction that allows loading images only from the site you're directly browsing (in this case dimensionsmagazine) and not from secondary servers - more likely. Can you see the images when using a direct link like
http://ssbbwtop10.com/advert/patty/chixtaco1.jpg 
Yes? then my second assumption might be valid.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 25, 2007)

Pan, I can see her pictures if I click the link. Thing is, I can see other people's photos that are residing on a server other than Dim. It's just Patti's for some reason. It's the weirdest thing. So I don't think it's the second one. Maybe her server is blocked somewhere in all my security settings with umpteen different programs. It's annoying. Anyway, thanks very much for the reply. At least I've figured out how to view them.


----------



## panhype (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm.. yah.. these were the most obvious things i could think of. Maybe it's just some voodoo of the board - i mean (very rarely though) i see other people posting about such issues too, here and on another vBulletin board


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Just look at us! We're adorable and brilliant! Don't let us waste away!
> 
> Ha ha, we should start that Adopt a Fat Foodee program. I wonder if any of this food would be good after being priority mailed? And could we get some of these lazy FAs trained in culinary arts and paying their way with some goodies?



I've often wondered if I could order food from my hometown and have it FedEx'd to me. I somehow doubt it'd end up a pleasant experience. 

You wouldn't believe my sadness over the fact that we haven't had any volunteers for this adoption program.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for explaining it Pan. I had no idea what the problem might be.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

I usually don't post food photos because my meals are pretty low class, though delicious. Here's a fresh one:





Boca burger with cheddar on a whole wheat potato roll, and carrots with ranch. The mushroom bites were so delicious I couldn't snap a pic fast enough. :eat2: 

Again, sorry that this isn't waaaay prettier. I just wanted to share.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I've often wondered if I could order food from my hometown and have it FedEx'd to me. I somehow doubt it'd end up a pleasant experience.
> 
> You wouldn't believe my sadness over the fact that we haven't had any volunteers for this adoption program.



I know, right? I think we need to develop a better sob story, I guess. I'll have to post pictures of whatever I make for dinner. That should do the trick.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, right? I think we need to develop a better sob story, I guess. I'll have to post pictures of whatever I make for dinner. That should do the trick.



If either of you ever find your way to upstate ny, I will cook. I can't promise an SVS, Fuzzy, or Brandy meal, but it will be cooked with love.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

Tonight's dinner:
Italian flatbread basted in extra virgin olive oil that I rubbed some basil and oregano into.
Beef tortellini tossed in the remaining EVOO mixture, a little salt added.
Ragu. Not the best, but way better than Prego when there's no time to make a pot of sauce.
Diet A+W root beer.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so far behind on posting pics! I think the discussion with AnnMarie regarding posting them fast jinxed me.  

I will start with the most current. Dinner tonight.

View attachment 3-25-07 BLT23.jpg


View attachment 3-25-07 Bacon24.jpg


View attachment 3-25-07 BLT26.jpg

​
Bacon (no lettuce) and tomato on toasted italian white bread. It was SO good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I usually don't post food photos because my meals are pretty low class, though delicious. Here's a fresh one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very good!  Remember that this *is* the everyday thread, where every meal is postable!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 25, 2007)

I just ate my dinner, and then realized I was gonna take a photo of it. 

For what its worth it was an avocado, tomato, hot pepper cheese sandwich with cocoa corn meal pancakes on the side. Good but too carb heavy. I want me a big salad.

The corn meal pancakes came out of desperation. I'm real low on groceries and I dug up a box of corn meal and decided I needed to find a way to cook them up. (Stove doesn't work). It was ACTUALLY one of the my first desperation cooking schemes that worked out!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Yesterday we went out to lunch and I got:

View attachment 3-25-07 skylark3.jpg

Seafood tortellini - This was scallops, shrimp and crabmeat with tortellini in a lobster sherry cream sauce. It also had fresh peas, zucchini and sun dried tomatoes. 

View attachment 3-25-07 skylark7.jpg

I think I've posted pics of this dessert before, but you have to see it again! Italian Ice Cream Sandwiches - cinnamon ice cream on chocolate hazelnut meringue cookies. YUM!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I usually don't post food photos because my meals are pretty low class, though delicious. Here's a fresh one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares about pretty?? We care about FOOD  And this looks really good. But you forgot to mention the side dish we see - that plump chick leg?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Last week my coworker and I went to lunch at nice little restaurant and here's what I got:

View attachment 3-20-07 the tavern-onion soup-sm.jpg

Onion soup, with a really rich broth, loads of onions and very tasty cheese. My only complaint was that the cheese was floating on top, and not covering the whole top of the bowl. Next time I would request extra cheese.

View attachment 3-20-07 the tavern-mussels-sm.jpg

Jonny Blue Mussels in Garlic, Lemon Herb Butter​


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Who cares about pretty?? We care about FOOD  And this looks really good. But you forgot to mention the side dish we see - that plump chick leg?



Ha ha ha! I covered that in my "reasons for editing"! Though Joe *does* have very shapely legs. Hee hee hee... 
(Now I feel compelled to share my legs somewhere, they're not half bad, though I don't own any sex-ay shoes with which to showcase them. Are there comfy heels for fat chicks anywhere?-- wrong thread, I know. I'll mosey along...)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ha ha ha! I covered that in my "reasons for editing"! Though Joe *does* have very shapely legs. Hee hee hee...
> (Now I feel compelled to share my legs somewhere, they're not half bad, though I don't own any sex-ay shoes with which to showcase them. Are there comfy heels for fat chicks anywhere?-- wrong thread, I know. I'll mosey along...)



OMG that is SO funny! I didn't see your "p.s." and now I'm feeling sheepish. But he sure DOES have shapely legs! So I guess it wasn't a plump chick leg after all, but perhaps a leg of lamb? 

And just like the food pics, leg pics don't have to be fancy either! So post away! (oh, yeah, wrong thread. you're right!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Onion soup, with a really rich broth, loads of onions and very tasty cheese. My only complaint was that the cheese was floating on top, and not covering the whole top of the bowl. Next time I would request extra cheese.



Huh. Isn't there supposed to be a slice of toasted french bread covered with the melted cheese floating on top (the cheese having been broiled)?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Huh. Isn't there supposed to be a slice of toasted french bread covered with the melted cheese floating on top (the cheese having been broiled)?



There was no bread in this one. I didn't miss the bread...but I wanted MORE cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> There was no bread in this one. I didn't miss the bread...but I wanted MORE cheese!



Hmm. I think the bread keeps the soup from becoming mostly cheese soup, but that's just me.  I wonder if next time you could get the waitstaff to give you a side of extra cheese.


----------



## jamie (Mar 25, 2007)

Wrong thread, but....I confess that pic of the seafood tortellini is killing me...I am so tired...but absolutely ready to hop in the car to make it to Jersey by dinner time tomorrow.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

jamie said:


> Wrong thread, but....I confess that pic of the seafood tortellini is killing me...I am so tired...but absolutely ready to hop in the car to make it to Jersey by dinner time tomorrow.



Yes, you need to come here. We'll take you out to dinner and call in the fat reserves (that is, the rest of the fat dimmers in the area) to make it a party!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been totally LOVIN' this thread!!! Seeing all these awesome dishes, they look soooooo good OMG!! 
Here's my first contribution, my son made dinner  

Hamburger on top of texas toast topped with cheese
broccoli & cheese rotini on the side


it was yummy :eat2: 

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

SVS, that seafood tortellini looks magnifico!!!

Rhonda the pasta there looks luscious, thanks for joining in!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I've been totally LOVIN' this thread!!! Seeing all these awesome dishes, they look soooooo good OMG!!
> Here's my first contribution, my son made dinner
> 
> Hamburger on top of texas toast topped with cheese
> ...



hmmm...methinks I need a burger for lunch today. Looks great!! Glad you're posting!


----------



## jamie (Mar 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> hmmm...methinks I need a burger for lunch today. Looks great!! Glad you're posting!



hahaha...behold the power of suggestion...I now want a cheeseburger and a chocolate frosty for lunch.


----------



## Oona (Mar 28, 2007)

Lemon Pepper Chicken, Cheese Perogi's, and Peas... yum...​


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 28, 2007)

Oona, are those pierogies homemade? If so, would you share your recipe with me? My friend's grandmother when I was growing up used to make the BEST ones!!! I could eat a million!

Those look delish!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

Everything looks so good everyone!! I love this thread. 

I have been eating the same soup for the past 3 nights (kielbasa) and before that bowls of Pasta Roni (which I've already posted pics of)... so I haven't had much to show - so here you go. 

A picture of my cheese and crackers from the other night. 

(And also because I wanted to remind people that this thread is for EVERYTHING, even your chips and dip or Coke and candy bar.  ) 

View attachment P1020061.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Mar 28, 2007)

this was dinner & dessert monday night

swedish meatballs over noodles






strawberries w/whipped cream


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Everything looks so good everyone!! I love this thread.
> 
> I have been eating the same soup for the past 3 nights (kielbasa) and before that bowls of Pasta Roni (which I've already posted pics of)... so I haven't had much to show - so here you go.
> 
> ...



WOW Annmarie that is a great photo, SO clear and just perfectly lit, very professional looking and now I want some cheese and crackers, its one of my favourite snacks, Danish blue is my very fave.


----------



## panhype (Mar 29, 2007)

Indeed a great and very inspiring thread. If i had more time i would try to learn more about many of the dishes posted recently and prepare them myself. These days i'm just frying some boneless chicken and then give a lil bit of jogurt into the pan to get some sauce. But i love the simple stuff too :eat2: 

View attachment P3280383_edd.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 29, 2007)

panhype said:


> Indeed a great and very inspiring thread. If i had more time i would try to learn more about many of the dishes posted recently and prepare them myself. These days i'm just frying some boneless chicken and then give a lil bit of jogurt into the pan to get some sauce. But i love the simple stuff too :eat2:



Hey is that canned dolmades I spy there!  That yoghurt sauce looks good!


----------



## panhype (Mar 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hey is that canned dolmades I spy there!  ...


LOL Correct spying, Ruby  I'm eating alot dolmades these days after i've bought a 2 kg (=4.4 lbs) can of them, that's dolmades FOR DAYS !! Yah, the extreme cheap price of this can was too inviting. Now these here by *Baktat* are good but not as excellent as the ones by *Turkel* (who don't have such a big can). OTOH the gigantes beans by *Baktat* are superior to the ones of *Turkel*... Yah, here's a new world of products to learn


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> A picture of my cheese and crackers from the other night.


 
cheese? what kind please? names dates locations must have immediately!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 29, 2007)

from the food porn thread, just because I can!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2007)

O M G!! I think I wet myself. 




MissToodles said:


> from the food porn thread, just because I can!


----------



## Risible (Mar 29, 2007)

I gasped when I saw these photos.

The thing is my little dog, who is ever at my side and, even when napping, is alert to my every utterance, starts growling and huffing whenever I gasp. I figure that he's thinking that I'm alerting him that the kitty is up to something or other and he gets pissed off. So when I gasped just now in awe of that cannoli! :kiss2: that creampuff! :kiss2: , he shot out from under the bed and, growling and huffing, went off to look for kitty.




MissToodles said:


> from the food porn thread, just because I can!


----------



## Oona (Mar 29, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Oona, are those pierogies homemade? If so, would you share your recipe with me? My friend's grandmother when I was growing up used to make the BEST ones!!! I could eat a million!
> 
> Those look delish!


 

*INGREDIENTS: *

* 2 cups flour, plus extra for rolling dough 
* 1/2 teaspoon salt 
* 1 egg 
* 1 Tablespoon oil 
* 1/2 cup hot water 
* butter and onions for sauteing 
* ingredients for filling of your choice (potato & cheese filling recipe below) 

*PREPARATION:* 

*Pierogi Dough* 

To prepare the pierogi dough, mix together the flour and salt. Beat together the egg and oil, then add all at once to the flour mixture. Add 1/2 cup of very hot water and work until the dough loses most of its stickiness (about 5-7 minutes). You can use a food processor of dough hook for this, but be careful not to over-beat. Let the dough rest for 30 minutes or refrigerate overnight; the dough can be kept in the refrigerator for up to 2 days. 


*Potato, Cheese & Onion Filling:* (I don't use the onion..)

Peel and boil 5 lbs of potatoes until soft. Red potatoes are especially good for this. While the potatoes are boiling, finely chop 1 large onion and saute in butter until soft and translucent. Mash the potatoes with the sauted onions and 8oz of grated cheddar cheese, adding salt and pepper to taste. You can also add some fresh parsley, bacon bits, or other enhancements if you desire. Let the potato mixture cool and then form into 1" balls.

*Prepare the Pierogies* 

Roll the pierogi dough on a floured board or counter-top until 1/8" thick. Cut circles of dough (2" for small pierogies and 3" or 3 1/2" for large pierogies) with a cookie cutter or drinking glass. Place a small ball of filling (about a tablespoon) on each dough round and fold the dough over, forming a semi-circle. Press the edges together with the tines of a fork. 


Boil the perogies a few at a time in a large pot of water. They are done when they float to the top (about 8-10 minutes). Rinse in cool water and let dry. 


Saute chopped onions in butter in a large pan until onions are soft. Then add pierogies and pan fry until lightly crispy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> cheese? what kind please? names dates locations must have immediately!



That particular cheese is Rondele Pub Cheese, comes in a tub. Very similar to Allouette, but a bit more whippy in consistency. 

I always have it on onion Toasted Crackers, by Keebler. They are EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> That particular cheese is Rondele Pub Cheese, comes in a tub. Very similar to Allouette, but a bit more whippy in consistency.
> 
> I always have it on onion Toasted Crackers, by Keebler. They are EXCELLENT!!!


 
Yum, thanks, will keep an eye out for that.....


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 30, 2007)

These pics are a couple weeks old... Me eating chicken for lunch at work, it was a slow day.

fa_man_stan 

View attachment Photo_0.jpg


View attachment Photo_1.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Boy oh boy oh boy. Seafood tortellini from SVS, a mouthwatering antipasto type sandwich from Toodles, hamburgers(!) from Dream and all those wonderful looking things in between. What I had tonight was such an anti-climax. 

Oh and Pan, you always leave me with questions. What are those blackish things on the side of your plate?

I realized that what I had been posting were pictures of meals I actually took time to cook. Most evenings, I have a bowl of cereal or something quick and easy, like tonight, so here goes. 

It's Frozen Food Friday for me. Country fried pork chop, mashed potatoes, mixed veggies all topped with milk gravy, courtesy of Marie Callendar. I give it a 5 out of 10. I really like a lot of MC stuff, but this one turned out to be "eh".






http://home.comcast.net/~michelllle/dim/MC33007.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 30, 2007)

I originally took the pics of the cookies for some help in diagnosing the "spread" problem, although I think it's because I ran out of light brown sugar and used dark brown [moister] for the remainder.

As for the soup bowl, I brought that home from Tim Horton's, put it in these bowls I got from Target, and had to run to get my camera. 

View attachment Butterscotch oatmeal cookie cooling.jpg


View attachment Butterscotch oatmeal cookie.jpg


View attachment Tim Hortons soup bowl.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Sweet Rolls!


----------



## Michelle (Mar 31, 2007)

Fuzzy - those cinnamon rolls look SO good. I just ate dinner and am really full, but I could probably knock back one of those for dessert. 

I'm not sure if I've posted picture of this meal before, as I make it every few months, but there are too many pages of this thread to search, so I'll just post them and hope it's not redundant.

These are sweet sour meatballs. I love this recipe.


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted picture of this meal before, as I make it every few months, but there are too many pages of this thread to search, so I'll just post them and hope it's not redundant.
> 
> These are sweet sour meatballs. I love this recipe.



I will refer you back to my second posting of a salmon dinner....Randi says you are always supposed to post pics of your food, so repeats are expected and accepted.  

Those look delightful..are you gonna share in the Everyday Food Pic recipe thread??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2007)

jamie said:


> ....Randi says you are always supposed to post pics of your food, so repeats are expected and accepted.



Yup, ALWAYS. Don't even put a stick of gum in your mouth without taking a pic.

p.s. Of course you can take pics of the same meal more than once - you'd eat it more than once, so we wanna see it more than once! 

p.p.s. I've never seen those meatballs before. I would have remembered!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2007)

Heeeerrrrrrrrrrreeeee'ssss Dinner!

Pan seared chicken breast fillets (never did that before!) and PastaRoni (Nature's Way Creamy Mushroom). Yumma! 

View attachment P1020092.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuzzy, I want that for breakfast tomorrow, if you and the Mrs. don't mind coming over to bake! lol And AnnMarie, I think that'll be dinner.
BASH AT MY HOUSE! 

Here's a late night snack... 

Vanilla yogurt with blueberry flax granola, wild blueberries, and ground flax. Sorry... forgot to snap photo before I dug in, when it was all pretty.  Served with caramel creme brulee tea from Tealuxe. Mmm...
View attachment Photo 9.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 1, 2007)

AM, since you like the rice a roni meals, do you like hamburger helper (it's in a similar vein I suppose). The reason I ask that there are organic versions of hamburger helper, ripoffs if you may by Annie's:

http://www.annies.com/products/skillet_meals.htm

Sorry to hijack the thread, I love seeing what people make! carry on now.

Michelle, recipe?


----------



## Michelle (Apr 1, 2007)

I actually, physically say "mmmm" when I look at this thread. AM, your dinner looks yummy. Randi, one of my favorite breakfasts is granola with lemon yogurt. Really good.

Jamie and Toods - I will post the recipe in that food pics recipe thread today.

Edited to Add: Randi, I can't find that thread. Can you point me in the right direction or make it a sticky? Thanks.


----------



## panhype (Apr 1, 2007)

My version of Oyako Donburi. A lil bit too much liquid with it - i haven't made it in a while - but that didn't ruin its flavor :eat2: 

View attachment P3310388_edSW.jpg


----------



## panhype (Apr 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Heeeerrrrrrrrrrreeeee'ssss Dinner!
> 
> Pan seared chicken breast fillets (never did that before!) and PastaRoni (Nature's Way Creamy Mushroom). Yumma!



*sigh* Me wants that. Now! :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 1, 2007)

a late dinner out on the deck - a foodee photography challenge- 












Steak - medium rare- 
baked potato with butter sour cream, fresh dill and fresh chives
one lonely asparagus spear (but I do have another one growing!)
tomato and smoke mozzarella salad with fresh basil and fresh oregano.


----------



## panhype (Apr 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> ...
> 
> These are sweet sour meatballs. I love this recipe.



Boooom! Totally want to try that too :eat2: I see.. you're saying you'll gonna share the recipe. Thank you in advance ! Truth is i like most of dishes posted here. Now, like everybody else, i have my personal habits, skills etc but this one i definitely wonna try myself


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> a late dinner out on the deck - a foodee photography challenge-
> 
> 
> Steak - medium rare-
> ...



That is the perfect dinner for your lone asparagus spear! Good choice, EP!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I actually, physically say "mmmm" when I look at this thread. AM, your dinner looks yummy. Randi, one of my favorite breakfasts is granola with lemon yogurt. Really good.
> 
> Jamie and Toods - I will post the recipe in that food pics recipe thread today.
> 
> Edited to Add: Randi, I can't find that thread. Can you point me in the right direction or make it a sticky? Thanks.



Michelle, *giggle* that wasn't me, it was out.of.habit using my avatar! 

but I like yogurt and granola too. And here's the thread you asked for!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> a late dinner out on the deck - a foodee photography challenge-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killing me here! But I will get you back later tonite. I am planning on making steak and scallops. So there!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> AM, since you like the rice a roni meals, do you like hamburger helper (it's in a similar vein I suppose). The reason I ask that there are organic versions of hamburger helper, ripoffs if you may by Annie's:
> 
> http://www.annies.com/products/skillet_meals.htm
> 
> ...



I haven't tried those, but I will check them out. I avoid HH because it's SOOOOOO high in sodium, and I really don't want to eat any more than absolutely necessary. But I've enjoyed Annies in the past, so I'll see if I can find those.  Thanks, Toods!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Michelle, *giggle* that wasn't me, it was out.of.habit using my avatar!
> 
> but I like yogurt and granola too. And here's the thread you asked for!



Hee hee hee hee...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Killing me here! But I will get you back later tonite. I am planning on making steak and scallops. So there!



I tried scallops Friday night. A friend got steak and scallops at the Japanese steak house so I could try them...eh..I didn't like the texture..but they tasted ok from the grill.

I'm making a new recipe today. I've found a bunch of crock pot meals and I'm trying them out so I'll have pictures later ..YAY


----------



## Michelle (Apr 1, 2007)

OOH - Yikes - ya got me!  Funny 

Randi, thanks for the link. Receipe being posted next. Hope you remember to take a picture of your steak and scallops.

Oh EP - yum, yum. That steak looks incredible as does the tomato/mozzarella salad.

Pan, you didn't answer my question as to what those black things on the left side of your plate were. They look like little purple cabbage rolls or something. And the dish you posted today looks really good even though I have no clue as to what Oyako Donburi is. Guess it's time to Google.

I've got a cheddar/veggie/Canadian bacon quiche in the oven right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonight's dinner: homemade turkey meatballs browned in the broiler and then cooked in homemade sauce. Served with frozen brussel sprouts drizzled with balasamic vingear and barilla cheese tortellini.


----------



## panhype (Apr 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> ...
> Pan, you didn't answer my question as to what those black things on the left side of your plate were. They look like little purple cabbage rolls or something. And the dish you posted today looks really good even though I have no clue as to what Oyako Donburi is. Guess it's time to Google...



Sorry Michelle, did miss your question. These dark green thingies are stuffed wine leaves (dolmades). You can use canned ones, they are perfectly fine.

Oyako Donburi is a Japanese dish and means 'chicken with eggs over rice'. I googled as well on it and the recipes i've found are a bit different to the one i'm using for years. And it's super yummy, very easy to prepare and contains hardly any exotic ingredients. I'll post it later when i have more time


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonight's dinner..Beefy Mushroom. I tried with noodles..as suggested and thought I might like it better with rice..it was good with both.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2007)

Italian Sausage (mild) stuffed Manicotti (extra cheesy) with Italian green beans and gahhhlic toasted bread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like Sundays are great dinner pic days! My pics came out awful, so you'll have to rely on my description...

oh wait. Then I can't post here. See you in the dinner thread!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

I've renamed it.... DinneRoni since it seems to be a large part of all I eat now. 

Pan seared chicken again, I had two pieces left and I really enjoyed it last night. Quick and easy!  

View attachment P1020141.jpg


----------



## Risible (Apr 2, 2007)

Our dinner from last night. Made a big pot of homemade tomato soup using 5-6 pounds of tomatoes from our bumper crop as well as homemade double chicken stock. The soup was tasty, but, IMO, needed rice or pasta to give it substance. I used the chicken from the stock to make biscuits stuffed with chicken and cheddar (baked the biscuits too long, though). Artichokes are on sale these days, so we each had our own huge choke.

For dessert, I tried Jamie's banana pudding, and, man, is it guuuuuu-oooood! 

View attachment resize1.jpg


View attachment resize2.jpg


----------



## jamie (Apr 2, 2007)

Risible...the biscuits, as you know, are killing me...is there a recipe for them? I would love to have some of them soon! :wubu: I have never had homemade tomato soup, am gonna have to try that some time. Great pics!

AM: I picked up a box of that PastaRooni just out of pure influence of your pics lately. Am having it later this week with some teeeny tiny thin porkchops.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

Oooo, what kind did you get?? I like most of the new Nature's Way varieties, but my favorite of all time is the Garlic and Olive Oil Vermicelli.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2007)

Whyyyyyyy did I open this thread when I haven't eaten dinner yet??? I am in major crave mode now!!

Dee....damn! I envy your fresh veggies and that meal looks fantastic!

And AM, I'm with Jamie - the roni's are on my next shopping list.


----------



## Risible (Apr 2, 2007)

jamie said:


> Risible...the biscuits, as you know, are killing me...is there a recipe for them? I would love to have some of them soon! :wubu: I have never had homemade tomato soup, am gonna have to try that some time. Great pics!
> 
> AM: I picked up a box of that PastaRooni just out of pure influence of your pics lately. Am having it later this week with some teeeny tiny thin porkchops.





SoVerySoft said:


> Whyyyyyyy did I open this thread when I haven't eaten dinner yet??? I am in major crave mode now!!
> 
> Dee....damn! I envy your fresh veggies and that meal looks fantastic!
> 
> And AM, I'm with Jamie - the roni's are on my next shopping list.



Jamie,

You're probably gonna want to take back that rep 'cause those biscuits? Out of a can. Granted, they were Grands as opposed to generic, but canned, nevertheless... EP gave me her mom's Mile High Biscuit Recipe in a PM; I'll forward that to you with her permission (EP?).

I'm gonna check out DinneRoni too.

And Randi- I do the same thing. In fact, here I am right now, dins not for a couple of hours yet and I am _hungry_! It's not the sweets that I crave when I'm hungry, but pasta stuff, wholesome foods, breads; I have to peel me eyeballs from the monitor with those pix!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 2, 2007)

Risible, that pudding looks sooooo good. :eat2: 


This is just a picture from the St. Louis get-together. This place had 18 oz pork steaks...I could only eat half of it. It was good. You can also see part of Stefan's pulled pork sandwich and fries.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> EP gave me her mom's Mile High Biscuit Recipe in a PM; I'll forward that to you with her permission (EP?).


 
Forward away!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I tried scallops Friday night. A friend got steak and scallops at the Japanese steak house so I could try them...eh..I didn't like the texture..but they tasted ok from the grill.



Misty, you might like them better if you get them slightly overcooked. I have trouble with the texture too when they are barely cooked (which is how they are supposed to be served, but it's not my fave).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks like Sundays are great dinner pic days! My pics came out awful, so you'll have to rely on my description...
> 
> oh wait. Then I can't post here. See you in the dinner thread!



I got yelled at. Here is my crappy pic of dinner last night. I was actually able to make it less crappy with photoshop. yay!

I didn't take a pic of the nachos - I forgot! shame on me!

View attachment 4-01-07 scallops-vegs4-sm.jpg

Pan seared scallops (I split them so they would cook faster. I cheated!) And veggies stir fried with sesame garlic sauce. Yum!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2007)

View attachment 4-2-07 dinner5-sm.jpg​
Tonight's dinner, 2 big burgers (strip steak ground to order) with melted cheddar, sliced tomatoes with creamy caesar dressing and seasoned pepper, and some Peppadew sweet red peppers and mild yellow banana peppers. I don't bother with a bun when it's really good beef.

Money shot, below.


View attachment 4-2-07 dinner6-closeup.jpg​
Dessert...

View attachment 4-2-07 dinner8-sherbet.jpg​A new tub of sherbet (yeah, I am going through a phase!) 

View attachment 4-2-07 dinner-11-sherbetbowl.jpg

And the end result, with warm cherries (frozen, warmed in the microwave). And a couple of fruit cookies. Yeah, I know, I need to find my ice cream scoop if I am going to be taking pics. Didn't matter before!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

Must be something in the air.... 

View attachment P1020163.jpg


----------



## jamie (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope, not taking it back..that dinner does look awesome...so did you put the chicken and cheddar in the biscuits before you baked them or after? Looked like the cheddar had browned. Woohoo..they sound good. 

AM: we got the Nature's Way Creamy Parmesano. My fave of the regular is Sour Cream & Chives.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I got yelled at. Here is my crappy pic of dinner last night. I was actually able to make it less crappy with photoshop. yay!
> 
> I didn't take a pic of the nachos - I forgot! shame on me!
> 
> ...


 
It wasn't quite yelling  , and your picture is quite nice. Thanks :bow:


----------



## Michelle (Apr 3, 2007)

You guys are making me want hamburgers. I haven't had one in a long while. I have those Omaha beef thingies I got for Christmas which are vacuum packed and frozen and grill season has started. Gosh, I guess I know what I'm going to have this weekend. 

Everybody's food is so pretty - Toods, Riseable, Fuzz, Ebony - great photos. Misty, your photo is the one that gave me the idea for what I made tonight.

First, last night's cheddar cheese quiche. It was okay but I didn't like it as well as I thought I would. Made a couple of mistakes - do NOT use egg beaters in a quiche. Plus I should have cut down on the milk, so it was kinda runny. Therefore, I almost didn't post the photo, because the texture didn't please me. But when I saw how great Randi's dinner looked and how she complained about the photo not coming out well, I said "what the hey". (EP - glad you "yelled" at her  )

Actually neither of these photos are very good. The second one, a homemade stroganoff photographed like crap and looks icky but boy was it good. I made it with what I had in the house (no onions or fresh mushrooms) and round steak, when I usually use sirloin for stroganoff. So the steak was a little tough but the dish was very tasty nevertheless.





.
.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 3, 2007)

By the way, I keep forgetting to post this. The plates I've been using lately are my grandmother's old dessert plates (about 9 inch plates). I got up on a rickety old stool (which was also my grandmother's) to get them off the top shelf of my cabinets which go to the ceiling. I coulda killed myself. These plates haven't been used in at least 40 years until now. Just thought I'd tell you what this thread has done to me. :blink: It's addictive and evil and will get anyone who comes here often and has a camera.


----------



## panhype (Apr 3, 2007)

Michelle said:


> ..
> Actually neither of these photos are very good. ...



Your photos do look VERY inviting. And would LOVE to try your quiche. And the plates are top stylish, OF COURSE !

I'd guess we all are own worst critics regarding our photos. I mean i have been looking at a lot of my pics and thinking 'oh boy, that sucks' - i take the pics very close to a yellow wall (garr, my roommates wanted that color), so i'm having lots of reflections... then somebody suggested to disable the flash.. okay! .. then i got white balance issues (really bad greenish tone)... in the end i thought WTH, we're not in a competition here.. got rid of just the worst effects in photoshop... it still doesn't look 'right' for me.. but anyway, just posting away is kool beans


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't bother arranging the food on the plate. Food stylist, I ain't. You could also use macro mode, which I try to do for the food pictures. Makes them somewhat purdy.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 3, 2007)

Last night's supper.....breaded fish fillets and tater tots! Nummy!! 

View attachment fishtots2.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 3, 2007)

"fried" (in reality oven baked) skinless chicken thigh with bok choy salad ( didn't make it, got it from local Chinese restaurant) & braised radishes/carrots. I never had cooked radishes before and wasn't too fond of them. I miss the spiky, spicy flavor and crunch that raw ones have. I also prefer the crunchy texture of raw.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> "fried" (in reality oven baked) skinless chicken thigh with bok choy salad ( didn't make it, got it from local Chinese restaurant) & braised radishes/carrots. I never had cooked radishes before and wasn't too fond of them. I miss the spiky, spicy flavor and crunch that raw ones have. I also prefer the crunchy texture of raw.



ok! that chicken thigh fooled me! Here I was drooling, and then you tell me...no skin!

I would have loved it anyhow, I bet. And I've never had cooked radishes either...hmmm...but I think I would agree with your assessment.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2007)

Michelle said:


> .
> .



OK, those looks SO good. Love when it's close up and you can practically taste it! The pic I ended up posting of the scallops wasn't as horrible as it was originally. I used photoshop to saturate the colors, etc. 

I'm with panhype that usually photoshopped pics don't look natural...


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 3, 2007)

I really don't like skin on chicken unless it's deep fried and I don't fry at home (too scared!).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2007)

My dinner. Yeah, hot dogs again.  But they are reallllly good.

View attachment 4-3-07 dinner4-sm.jpg


Hot dogs with mustard. One has mustard and the sweet peppadew peppers. The other has banana pepper rings and easy-cheese (yeah, cheese in a can. lol) In the middle some tortilla chips with easy-cheese and a few slices of "stackers" pickles. Great trashy meal. ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I really don't like skin on chicken unless it's deep fried and I don't fry at home (too scared!).



Don't get me started on roast chicken with crispy skin. I might pass out!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 3, 2007)

My birthday cheesecake from Hank's Cheesecake's in St. Louis. Double chocolate with raspberry sauce. Good stuff.


----------



## panhype (Apr 4, 2007)

Just some fried chicken in tomatoes, zucchini and bell pepper with lots of fresh basil 

View attachment P4030398_edSW.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Apr 4, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My birthday cheesecake from Hank's Cheesecake's in St. Louis. Double chocolate with raspberry sauce. Good stuff.



Happy Birthday... now give me some of that!  hehehe


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 5, 2007)

Got some ideas from the latest Rachael Ray magazine which I, of course, tweaked. One is a rosemary chicken pizza and the other is a pesto bacon pizza. 

View attachment rosemary chicken pizza.jpg


View attachment pesto bacon pizza.jpg


View attachment pesto bacon pizza closeup.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Apr 5, 2007)

Chocolate cheesecake might be my favorite dessert of all time. That really looks scrumptious.

Here's tonight's meal. It was one of those Bertolli Pasta Primavara frozen packages. While in the process of sauteeing the shrimp in the sauce, I read the label and realized the sauce was pretty much 100% hydrogenated somethingorother. I'm trying to stay away from that crap, so once the shrimp were cooked, I took them out of hte sauce and washed the pan and finished up the veggies by quickly sauteeing them in some red wine and then served them next to the shrimp served on the pasta without the sauce (I put a tiny bit caesar dressing on it). It was fairly good but I wouldn't buy it again. The chocolate cheesecake looks much better.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2007)

A huge pot of it. I better freeze some before I get sick of it. I always loved lentil soup but didn't realize how easy it is to make at home.


----------



## Risible (Apr 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> My dinner. Yeah, hot dogs again.  But they are reallllly good.



What kind of hot dogs, Randi? I love hot dogs, but they have to be Nathan's or Hebrew National. Nathan's are outstanding, very juicy, firm and tasty. Expensive, but if you're gonna go hot dog, it's worth it.



ThatFatGirl said:


> My birthday cheesecake from Hank's Cheesecake's in St. Louis. Double chocolate with raspberry sauce. Good stuff.



_*gasps, setting puppy off again in search of kitty*_ Oh, my, that looks good! And what a lovely bowl! Is it yours?



panhype said:


> Just some fried chicken in tomatoes, zucchini and bell pepper with lots of fresh basil



All I can say, Panhype, is that you must be very popular with the BBWs over there! :eat2: Say, what kind of rice is that? Is that the type you usually use? How do you prepare it?



Michelle said:


> Here's tonight's meal. It was one of those Bertolli Pasta Primavara frozen packages.



I tried one of their meals; it was on sale. I was very unimpressed. It was soggy and not very tasty. It may have been super easy to prepare, but not even worth the calories it took to consume it, IMO. Your prep of it looks much better than mine did. It probably tasted better too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 6, 2007)

Risible said:


> What kind of hot dogs, Randi? I love hot dogs, but they have to be Nathan's or Hebrew National. Nathan's are outstanding, very juicy, firm and tasty. Expensive, but if you're gonna go hot dog, it's worth it.




Same here - usually only Nathan's and HebNats! Will also consider Sabrett's. These were none of the above. They are a local brand (made in Newark) called "Best's" which are all beef and very highly rated and they were great!

My first choice is always natural casing but they are hard to find in the grocery store.


----------



## panhype (Apr 6, 2007)

Risible said:


> All I can say, Panhype, is that you must be very popular with the BBWs over there! :eat2: Say, what kind of rice is that? Is that the type you usually use? How do you prepare it?


Thank you, Risible :bow: I'm always using Basmati rice, the brand is Tilda. Years ago a friend told me that this is the best choice (considering price/quality/availability), haven't done any research since then. My preparation as well is unchanged for years. So there might be better ways.

1) I wash it, i.e. keeping it in a sieve in handhot water for a coupla minutes, then pour the water away and hold it under running water
2) quantity for one person:
1 cup of water
1/2 cup of rice (a lil bit more than 1/2 cup actually)

I give water + rice in a pot (a smaller pot is better than a large one), cover it and turn the heat to the max. When i hear a simmering noise, i turn the heat to minimum. After approx 8 mins i check with a fork if there's just a lil bit of water left on the bottom of the pot. When that's the case i turn the heat off and leave the pot there for another 2 mins. That will avoid the rice getting stuck.

No seasoning usually, i love the taste of basmati as it is. Sometimes though i might add a bay leaf or a cardamom seed.


----------



## panhype (Apr 6, 2007)

*homemade lentil soup*


MissToodles said:


> A huge pot of it. I better freeze some before I get sick of it. I always loved lentil soup but didn't realize how easy it is to make at home.



Ah... that looks kool. Thanks for this inspiration as i got a great recipe for lentil soup too i had forgotten about...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 7, 2007)

Lunch out at a Hole in the wall that defines the term. 

Fried chicken, squash casserole, greens, mac and cheese, and the most wonderful cornbread. 






There is no debating that it is the best fried chicken in town.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 7, 2007)

late dinner - 

Started the process with just a couple of these (or more than a couple)





Mango Martinis not my usual choice but tasty 

Grill season has begun! 






Grilled shrimp skewers, steak, eggplant (grilled with fresh oregano, lemon, olive oil and finished with a little grated Parmesan), and garlic bread. Salad - romaine, tomatoes, smoked mozzarella, fresh oregano, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, a little kosher salt, fresh ground pepper. And a little bit of Claret to wash it all down with. Dessert - more mango martinis-


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, to dine with EP, for just one day... *sigh* *drool*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh, to dine with EP, for just one day... *sigh* *drool*



_One_ day? I have such a list of things I want to try if I ever visit, that I could never get them done in one day. 

But if I did I would "post pix pls tanx".  

EP, you make me want to go out and get a new grill! I've been without for years.

And to echo o.o.h. - *drool*


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 7, 2007)

Eggplant is such an underappreciated vegetable and EP you do it proud. It looks absoutely succelent.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh good lord, EP. Your photos are inspiring! :eat2:

In stark contrast to your dinner photos last evening, here's my dinner last evening ...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh good lord, EP. Your photos are inspiring! :eat2:
> 
> In stark contrast to your dinner photos last evening, here's my dinner last evening ...


 
Thanks for the comments everyone, and Michelle I am airmailing left-overs from brunch today..... 

Sausage and Sharp Cheddar Cheese Quiche - (inspired by this thread  ) The Quiche for Easter brunch is in the oven now - that one is bacon and spinach. 











The table has already been set for dinner tomorrow, and we are about to head out for the ham and essentials (guests in for the weekend). They are being very accommodating with the foodee pictures. I wonder how they will react when I let them know next we will be dying eggs...


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

Here, I'll continue with Michelle's contrast to EP's daily fare... 

(earlier) The sweetest grapefruit ever...





(now) Sweet Potato and Beet Chips, and fresh & icy tall Ithaca Chai.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 7, 2007)

And in the tradition of Out of Habit, dinner tonight -- pan fried talapia, mashed potatos and corn. The leftovers were picked over by my roomie, Nigel.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And in the tradition of Out of Habit, dinner tonight -- pan fried talapia, mashed potatos and corn. The leftovers were picked over by my roomie, Nigel.



That's GREAT! I love it. Nigel is quite discerning in his meal choices! (How cute!) 
Oh, and I'm on my way over for some tilapia. Looks so good!


----------



## Risible (Apr 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And in the tradition of Out of Habit, dinner tonight -- pan fried talapia, mashed potatos and corn. The leftovers were picked over by my roomie, Nigel.



I used to have a roomie like that, Roni. Roni would go nuts over pancakes loaded with syrup and butter. He would just stuff himself (I mean, as much as a bird could stuff himself, what with a birdlike appetite and all). It was the weirdest thing. :huh:


----------



## Michelle (Apr 7, 2007)

Pancakes and syrup. Yum. Good taste!

Nigel is like that with spaghetti. He won't leave it alone and he'll steal it from my plate when I'm eating (he knows he's not supposed to eat from my plate when I'm in the middle of my meal). He's almost obsessive about the spaghetti noodles. And they make his face a mess!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

Had a really lovely late lunch at a Turkish restaurant called 7 Hills of Istanbul. I'd never been there and decided I wanted to try it. It was really good - and the place was fat-friendly and really comfy. 

This was my first time eating Turkish food. And I'll be back!


View attachment atmosphere1sm.jpg

Here is the restaurant. I snagged this from their website.


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills01-bread.jpg

They brought us warm Turkish bread. It was really good.


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills03-fetaplate.jpg

We ordered "Sigara Boregi" which is rolled pastry with Turkish feta cheese and parsely. It was very rich, and salty (from the feta).


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills07-feta-closeup.jpg

Here is a close up, once I cut a piece in half. It looks crispy like a spring roll, but it was soft, tender pastry.


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills08-cuke-yogurt.jpg

I ordered "Cacik" - cucumbers in yogurt sauce to break up the rich, salty taste of the feta appetizer. They were great together! I expected this to actually have slices of cucumbers in it but it was more of a sauce than a salad dish. But...yum.​
Continued....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills10-lamb kabobs.jpg

I got the Kuzu Sis - skewered cubes of lamb with mixed vegetables. The veggies were broccoli, cauliflower and asparagus.


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills11-chicken.jpg

Nancy got the same thing, but with chicken (Tavuk Sis). Yeah, we're boring!


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills16-pudding.jpg

Dessert! I chose Kazandibi - "Bottom of the Pot Pudding Roll". It was terrific! It was like a flan or custard - which I love.


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills17-pudding.jpg

Zooming in on the pudding.​

Continued...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 7, 2007)

Love Eggplant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills18-pastry2.jpg

Nancy ordered Sobiyet - Turkish pastry with cream and pistachio nuts inside. No real sign of the cream, and it was really sweet but good.

View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills20-pastry closeup.jpg

Close-up of the Sobiyet. Nancy and I shared desserts. 


View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills22-coffee.jpg

Turk Kalivesi - Turkish coffee. Not for the faint of heart. Our waitress (who was really delightful, by the way) asked if I was a first timer. I was. She warned me to "let it settle or it will taste like mud". Oh was she right!

View attachment 4-7-07 7Hills23-coffee close.jpg

Close-up. It was actually quite good. Hard to tell but this is an espresso sized cup. I suspect I won't be getting to sleep anytime soon!​
All in all it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 7, 2007)

Sigara Boregi Sigara Boregi Sigara Boregi (typing it a bunch of times so I'll remember to get it if I'm ever in a Turkish restaraunt). It looks really really good. So does that lamb and the chicken and the vegetables and the flat bread and, well, everything (except the coffee).


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 7, 2007)

Randi, thankyou for posting those lovely pics! I went to Turkey years ago and was blown away by how good the food was, the restaurants all had dishes on display in refigerated cabinets and I would choose things just from appearance, even though I didn't know what they were. It's the best food I've ever tasted! I loved the Turkish tea but the coffee, euuugh!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Randi, thankyou for posting those lovely pics! I went to Turkey years ago and was blown away by how good the food was, the restaurants all had dishes on display in refigerated cabinets and I would choose things just from appearance, even though I didn't know what they were. It's the best food I've ever tasted! I loved the Turkish tea but the coffee, euuugh!



yeah..the coffee was...a little odd. I am not a fan of coffee grounds in my mouth.  

But nice flavor.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 8, 2007)

SVS that looks fantastic! Thank you for posting them, its probably as close to turkish food as I will ever get. I wish we had smell-o-jpgs


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2007)

Slept late and made breakfast/brunch around 1:

View attachment 4-8-07-5 eggs-scrapple.jpg

Fried eggs (a little crispy, oops) and scrapple.


View attachment 4-8-07-6 eggs-scrapple.jpg

The good news is, the eggs were still runny. Not as runny as I would have liked, but still good.


View attachment 4-8-07-8 ice cream.jpg

The best thing about eating breakfast in the afternoon is that it's ok to have ice cream after  This is an ice cream sandwich from a local ice cream shop.
​


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent recent contributions!!  

Randi, that is my favorite ice cream sandwich type. The dairies around here serve them in little paper bags... yum!!!!! And it's finally season again, you can only get them spring to fall.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Pancakes and syrup. Yum. Good taste!
> 
> Nigel is like that with spaghetti. He won't leave it alone and he'll steal it from my plate when I'm eating (he knows he's not supposed to eat from my plate when I'm in the middle of my meal). He's almost obsessive about the spaghetti noodles. And they make his face a mess!



That sounds so adorable, Michelle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

Playing catch up here....

From Friday night dinner out with Heahther, John, Steve, Jennifer (and our friend Lance, but he doesn't post here, so you guys don't know him). I was the only Dimmer there taking pictures. Ahem.

First is potato salad (good), macaroni salad (not good), and a little salad with caesar dressing/bacon bits/croutons. 

Next is bruschetta... was SOOOOOOO damn good, from bread on up, excellent.:eat2: 

Last was my main dish... half baked stuffed chicken breast (had honey on top of it, which I don't like... so that was tough for me), and the other half was a thin slice of prime rib, which wasn't bad but served to me cold. I have the WORST food luck, can't even tell you. I forgot to snap dessert, and sorry about the lighting on these, it's tough taking them in a restaurant... light is all weird. 

View attachment P1020171.JPG


View attachment P1020173.JPG


View attachment P1020177.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

Tonight I made myself a semi-Easter meal... some ham, au gratin potatoes, and a couple of crescent rolls (but I overcooked them by mistake...grrrrr). I was going to do a veggie, but I forgot and was just ready to eat something. 

Dessert was Edy's Loaded Cookie Dough... it was decent. 

View attachment P1020181.JPG


View attachment P1020184.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2007)

AM,

Please to share your potato salad, your prime rib (I will warm it up) and your au gratin potatoes.

And my life will be complete. 


And I can stop salivating.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 8, 2007)

ok before anything I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! How do I like totally scream in words LOL  

I don't really celebrate Easter so this isn't a holiday meal for meal. I just got up this morning and had a craving hehehehehe
This is my moms recipe for a New England boil....I'm sure everyones differs  it would be cool if everyone shared their own version. My mom makes it with ham, red potatos & fresh green beans not canned........put it all together in a big crock pot, season then slow cook all day  yummy yumm yum!! Then i made some homemade bread mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I think homemade bread right out of the oven has to be my favorite food. Its like so much more than the taste and the smell theres just something extra there for me like in my soul! Woooo getting carried......then baked a cake, my son picked the mix & frosting and that was our Sunday dinner  

View attachment hamdim.jpg


View attachment dimcake.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> AM,
> 
> Please to share your potato salad, your prime rib (I will warm it up) and your au gratin potatoes.
> 
> ...



Yoouuuuu got it! 

I actually have a serving of the au gratin left over with a little more ham so I can have a little left over plate tomorrow. 

Yeah, the prime rib was a bummer.... I ended up eating fairly little of each thing that night (except for the bruschetta, only left one piece of that!), but I ordered so much that it was fine. Still left stuffed to the brim!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> This is my moms recipe for a New England boil....I'm sure everyones differs  it would be cool if everyone shared their own version.



There's a thread about corned beef from St. Patty's day that has a lot of different versions of boiled dinners, so definitely check that out. 




> Woooo getting carried......then baked a cake, my son picked the mix & frosting and that was our Sunday dinner



*waits for slice of cake with a cold glass of milk*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

Tonight's dinner was really good. I love salmon and it was cooked perfectly. I had a little teriyaki sauce to dip it in. The asparagus was awesome! And I always love sweet potatoes. 






For dessert...the strawberry shortcake was delicious. :eat2: I used the french vanilla cool whip which kicked it up another notch. Yum!










I don't cook a whole lot but I do have a few skills for simple things.  I was pretty proud of this little meal.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 9, 2007)

i didn't see a thread for holiday food pics... so i figured i'd stick em here, my favorite thread anyhow  


The Bunny Cake (chocolate inside) 





The Bunny Tail 





The tray of candy my mother put out in lieu of "baskets" 





The tray with additional candy brought by my gram 





My favorites from aforementioned tray  





Easter "Basket" from my sister 





contents of the easter bag 





Actual food... prime rib, mashed potatoes, corn, green beans, and half of a crescent roll


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2007)

SummerG said:


> i didn't see a thread for holiday food pics... so i figured i'd stick em here, my favorite thread anyhow
> Actual food... prime rib, mashed potatoes, corn, green beans, and half of a crescent roll



OMG!!!! The hell??? 

I'm coming to your house for Easter next year.... damn!!!!!!!

I want all of that.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> OMG!!!! The hell???
> 
> I'm coming to your house for Easter next year.... damn!!!!!!!
> 
> I want all of that.



Ditto.. and I feel horrible for wanting to break that poor cute bunny open


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha! Me, too. 

Summer, you must have passed out from a sugar high by now. Wow! That's lotsa candy. I adore the Russell Stover's choclate covered marshmallow eggs. :eat2: I love the little foil lady bug and bumble bee -- were they chocolate inside, or what?


----------



## SummerG (Apr 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> OMG!!!! The hell???
> 
> I'm coming to your house for Easter next year.... damn!!!!!!!
> 
> I want all of that.



I'm from a family of fatties... we do holidays right... we usually have tons of food we don't even get a chance to nibble on because we over estimate eating time v. stomach space. (does that make sense? maybe the other way around? lol.. yeah, i'm hopped up on sugar)



HeatherBBW said:


> Ditto.. and I feel horrible for wanting to break that poor cute bunny open



the ears taste the best... i don't know why... they just do!



Tina said:


> Ha! Me, too.
> 
> Summer, you must have passed out from a sugar high by now. Wow! That's lotsa candy. I adore the Russell Stover's choclate covered marshmallow eggs. :eat2: I love the little foil lady bug and bumble bee -- were they chocolate inside, or what?



about to pass out... i'm at that peak, and i know the crash is on it's way, heh. the little bugs are sort of like the lindt truffles... a soft chocolate inside, but there are also a few little crispy bits... they rock


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 9, 2007)

:eat2:


EbonySSBBW said:


> Tonight's dinner was really good. I love salmon and it was cooked perfectly. I had a little teriyaki sauce to dip it in. The asparagus was awesome! And I always love sweet potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ebony!

That salmon looks delicious! If you don't mind sharing your secret, how did you cook it? I have tried baking, pan frying, etc, but I can never seem to get it exactly right. Yours looks like it has a nice crust goin on!

Thanks!:eat2:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> :eat2:
> 
> Hey Ebony!
> 
> ...



Thanks Tear.  I cooked it in the good ole George Foreman grill. It doesn't take long to cook and it's got some crisp on the outside but it's nice and juicy inside.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 9, 2007)

Ooohhh so the Foreman Grill is the secret! I actually have one that I never use. Thanks for the tip, I am totally trying that this week!


----------



## jamie (Apr 9, 2007)

Tear...I read somewhere that if you cook most pieces of salmon 6 minutes per side, that it will be perfect every time. I cook mine 6 minutes skin side down (over medium heat) and then pour some Annies Sesame Mandarin salad dressing over the top and flip it over for 6 minutes. If I don't cook a thin piece too long, it usually turns out pretty good. I think the Foreman is a great idea too, I just hate cleaning it out so that the smell is gone.

Shawna...that meal looks lovely, I should have crashed your Easter dinne


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 9, 2007)

SummerG said:


> contents of the easter bag



Everything looks wonderful, but I have to ask about this mug.... any clue where your sister got it? And does she want another sibling? 

I should've taken pictures of our dinner, but it was a busy day, trying to get dinner on the table so my sister and her family could get to the airport for their flight to Florida. I made a key lime tart [latest issue of Martha Stewart Everyday Food] and a Angel Food Tiramisu [Cuisine at Home special issue].

Mom took me shopping last week at a local candy maker - Morley - to pick out my Easter treats [she just said we were going to buy chocolate, which I assumed was for the nieces and nephews] and then complained that I didn't pick out enough for myself, so she also got me some Cadbury eggs and some other goodies. Sis got me a large peanut butter egg. My family made a basket for Tef of savory snack stuff [salsas, cheese ball, fancy crackers, olives, etc.] as he's not much of a candy eater. Seriously, I've determined my family is a bunch of feeders!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Everything looks wonderful, but I have to ask about this mug.... any clue where your sister got it? And does she want another sibling?



I don't know where her sister got it (yup, chiming in where I wasn't asked!) but I know that they were available at Christmas tree shops for a while... 2 or 3 varieties I think. 

This was over a year back though, so not sure that's still an open shopping source.  (And no, I didn't pick them up, I'm a complete moron.)


----------



## Frankie (Apr 9, 2007)

Nigel is too cute, Michelle (not that I need to tell you this). Did he actually eat any tilapia? Will he eat just about everything you eat because you're the flock leader? Or maybe he just likes to play in your food.  

P.S. That quiche you posted a couple of pages back looked very delicious. 



Michelle said:


> And in the tradition of Out of Habit, dinner tonight -- pan fried talapia, mashed potatos and corn. The leftovers were picked over by my roomie, Nigel.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 10, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Everything looks wonderful, but I have to ask about this mug.... any clue where your sister got it? And does she want another sibling?



she may not want another.. but i think she may consider a trade, lol. 



AnnMarie said:


> I don't know where her sister got it (yup, chiming in where I wasn't asked!) but I know that they were available at Christmas tree shops for a while... 2 or 3 varieties I think.
> 
> This was over a year back though, so not sure that's still an open shopping source.  (And no, I didn't pick them up, I'm a complete moron.)



I think you might be right AM, christmas tree shop is one of her favorite places... i haven't had a chance to ask her yet... will post as soon as i know for sure


----------



## shaz260281 (Apr 10, 2007)

i dont eat that much exciting food so here is a pic of my drink for clubbin the other weekend! mmmmm sex on the beach 

View attachment drinkys!.JPG


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

jamie said:


> Shawna...that meal looks lovely, I should have crashed your Easter dinne


 
Thanks Jamie. You've posted some yummy looking meals too. By the way, you would always be welcome at my house.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2007)

taco bowl. it was deeeeeeeeeelicious.


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Yay! After wanting to for so long, I'm finally contributing to this thread!*

Dinner on Thursday night - still in the pan. Imagine it on the plate over penne pasta and served with roasted garlic bread. Yum.

View attachment food (422 x 317).jpg​
For those curious: chicken breast, sauteed mushrooms, roma tomatoes, garlic, and fresh basil.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 11, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> *Yay! After wanting to for so long, I'm finally contributing to this thread!*
> 
> Dinner on Friday night - still in the pan. Imagine it on the plate over penne pasta and served with roasted garlic bread. Yum.
> 
> ...



Umm... so... yeah.
I'm moving in.


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> From Friday night dinner out with Heahther, John, Steve, Jennifer (and our friend Lance, but he doesn't post here, so you guys don't know him). I was the only Dimmer there taking pictures. Ahem.



Damn! And I even had my camera out and all ready to go.

It's the thought that counts, right??

P.S. Now I'm mad at myself for not trying your bruschetta!

P.S.S. You forgot the brownie sundae!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Umm... so... yeah.
> I'm moving in.




hahha, you could... she was up in your neck of the woods when she cooked that!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Damn! And I even had my camera out and all ready to go.
> 
> It's the thought that counts, right??
> 
> ...



It was EXCELLENT... seriously, you missed out. 

I know, I realized I forgot to snap it when I was posting the pics. Thanks for ratting me out!!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It was EXCELLENT... seriously, you missed out.
> 
> I know, I realized I forgot to snap it when I was posting the pics. Thanks for ratting me out!!!!



*tapping foot*

So... brownie sundae, eh? Mmhmm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> *tapping foot*
> 
> So... brownie sundae, eh? Mmhmm.



I know. I know. 

Bad Foodee board member!!!!

 Sorry.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I know. I know.
> 
> Bad Foodee board member!!!!
> 
> Sorry.



Aw, it's okay AnnMarie. I'm counting on there being many opportunities for such a photo-op.  (But now I'm fiending at the mere thought- can you imagine the 2am shopping trip I would have had to have done if I had seen a picture?!)


----------



## Cat (Apr 13, 2007)

I hesitated putting this here 'cuz it's really not an "everyday" thing for me. But, what the heck! 

View attachment foccacia.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2007)

BBQ Pork chop, Long grain and Wild rice (Zataran's.. is there anything they make that isn't yummy?), steamed broccoli and cauliflower, and sweet yellow corn.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> BBQ Pork chop, Long grain and Wild rice (Zataran's.. is there anything they make that isn't yummy?), steamed broccoli and cauliflower, and sweet yellow corn.



Yum!! That looks really, really good. 

I haven't had much to contribute lately... I'm broke beyond broke for the next couple of weeks (at least), so it's been slim pickins food wise. 

I went out today and spent my last 30 bucks (literally, not just in my wallet) on milk, water, bread, and junk!! LOL I did buys some chicken, so I have something with protein, but I bought some ice cream, cake mix, frosting, and cookies. 

Yeah, this is a confession, but ... well, sue me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2007)

I grabbed this image from their website, obviously, but:

Really really really lovely: LU petit ecolier cookies--the HAZELNUT kind. Dipped in coffee. I am not a big coffee drinker (a few times a month), but these just are fabulous with a coffee background on your palate.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 14, 2007)

We had a favorite tonight 
Cubed Steak "n" gravy, white rice, herb stuffing and sweet corn on the cob 

'groaning' I'm Stuffed:eat2: :eat2: 
still have room for Creme Brulee ice cream though 

View attachment cubesteak.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> We had a favorite tonight
> Cubed Steak "n" gravy, white rice, herb stuffing and sweet corn on the cob
> 
> 'groaning' I'm Stuffed:eat2: :eat2:
> still have room for Creme Brulee ice cream though



OK, that looks really really really really good. And now I am longing for corn on the cob!! Was that fresh corn?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, that looks really really really really good. And now I am longing for corn on the cob!! Was that fresh corn?


Unfortunately no...Birdseye frozen corn but still yummy almot as good as fresh  Wish I could share


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is tonights dinner (the pictures may be a little out of order)

Beer can chicken, caralized onions, corn, cheese mashed potatos, and a salad with ranch dressing.

There is a picture of the chicken before cooking, after cooking, and a dinner plate (yes, we eat on paper plates around here) 

View attachment 083 resize 2.JPG


View attachment 086 resize 2.JPG


View attachment 081.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Unfortunately no...Birdseye frozen corn but still yummy almot as good as fresh  Wish I could share



Actually..I'm glad! This way I know I can go to the store and get some!

Is it mushy tho?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Here is tonights dinner (the pictures may be a little out of order)
> 
> Beer can chicken, caralized onions, corn, cheese mashed potatos, and a salad with ranch dressing.
> 
> There is a picture of the chicken before cooking, after cooking, and a dinner plate (yes, we eat on paper plates around here)



Looks GREAT! Does the beer keep the chicken moist? does it give it a beer-y flavor?


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks GREAT! Does the beer keep the chicken moist? does it give it a beer-y flavor?



It does keep it moist, something about the reaction of the yeast in the beer, and nope, it doesnt taste like beer at all!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 15, 2007)

The food posted here has made me sooo hungry that I don't look here now 'til immediately after I've eaten! 

Top is homemade lambchop curry, last night's dinner. There are three chops under there somewhere! It looks horrible on the pic lol but it tasted good. It will taste REALLY good today though, after sitting 24hrs. Has yogurt on top.

Bottom is lunch I've just had - cheese on toast (with compulsory worcester sauce) and tomato soup. 

View attachment lambcurryforum.JPG


View attachment toastcheeseforum.JPG


----------



## Risible (Apr 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks GREAT! Does the beer keep the chicken moist? does it give it a beer-y flavor?





BigCutieViolet said:


> It does keep it moist, something about the reaction of the yeast in the beer, and nope, it doesnt taste like beer at all!



I like making beer can chicken also. It is always moist and flavorful. I usually rub the chicken beforehand with some kind of rib rub for extra flavor, especially on the skin. Or sometimes rub it with a paste of kosher salt, fresh rosemary and minced garlic; the salt tenderizes and flavors as well as makes it extra juicy. You can roast the chicken in the oven, grill or smoker. Obviously the smoker imparts lots of smoky flavor deep into the meat.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...Bottom is lunch I've just had - cheese on toast (with compulsory worcester sauce) and tomato soup.



oooh I love the look of slightly browned melted cheese. And I love olives. I am going to go make this and eat it now!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Sunday Dinner: Slow Cooker Pot Roast, Dinner Salad (with roasted garlic basalmic dressing), Taters and gravy, broccoli and cauliflower medley, and hot-n-fresh dinner rolls.
(and sparkling lemonade)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I cooked tonight for the first time in ages. Grilled chicken and peanut sauce (Taste of Thai) with spicy Thai curry rice (from Aldi). It was pretty good. I think I'm spoiled by the local Thai restaurant as nothing seems to taste quite as good.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

This goes back a couple of weeks now to the St. Louis Dims. get together. We ate at a restaurant called Peggy's Barbeque. The bbq sauce was SOOOOOOO good. This particular entree, 28 oz. pork kabob that Gottfried and I ordered to share was really disappointing because there was SO much fat on the meat. I think I could've spent another half an hour at the table picking through the fat searching for meat if the rest of the gang hadn't wanted to move onto the karaoke bar and I wasn't already embarassed about how I was picking through my plate.. hehe. :huh: 

The green beans and the crispy, thin fries were wonderful. While G. has no desire to go back to this place, I very much do, only next time I will order a bbq sandwich of some sort to (hopefully) avoid the fat.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 16, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This goes back a couple of weeks now to the St. Louis Dims. get together. We ate at a restaurant called Peggy's Barbeque. The bbq sauce was SOOOOOOO good. This particular entree, 28 oz. pork kabob that Gottfried and I ordered to share was really disappointing because there was SO much fat on the meat. I think I could've spent another half an hour at the table picking through the fat searching for meat if the rest of the gang hadn't wanted to move onto the karaoke bar and I wasn't already embarassed about how I was picking through my plate.. hehe. :huh:
> 
> The green beans and the crispy, thin fries were wonderful. While G. has no desire to go back to this place, I very much do, only next time I will order a bbq sandwich of some sort to (hopefully) avoid the fat.



Ooooh so long as I had some indigestion remedy in my handbag there, I would ATTACK that pork, mmmmmm!! I cannot imagine in my wildest dreams ever eating 28oz of meat in one sitting though, does anyone ever do that? The little plate of coleslaw stuff and the fries do look good too.


----------



## panhype (Apr 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...
> 
> Top is homemade lambchop curry, last night's dinner. There are three chops under there somewhere! It looks horrible on the pic lol but it tasted good. It will taste REALLY good today though, after sitting 24hrs. Has yogurt on top.
> ...


I don't think it looks horrible. But i'm sure it tasted yuuuuum.. meloves curry :eat2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonights late night snack.............pancakes with butter, sryup & Ben & Jerrys Creme Brulee Ice Cream :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment pancakes.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh wow. That looks heavenly. I've never had pancakes and ice cream. I'm definitely going to make that sometime this week!! :eat2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2007)

my sweet tooth is aching tonight :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

Softened Creme Brulee ice cream at the bottom, layer of dark chocolate chips topped with german chocolate cake then i covered the cake with caramel syrup :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment _1010002.jpg


----------



## jamie (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Night's dinner: Breakfast for Dinner style.

Since J hurt his foot, I have been the chef in the house and have run out of ideas, I think I have made every casserole known to man. So last night, I was craving biscuits and decided we would do the old switcheroo...breakfast for dinner.

Scrambled eggs florentine (or scrambled eggs with chopped green onions, spinach, garlic and sea salt), strawberries (that are finally getting sweet and flavorful) and biscuits with Promise and later some sugar free blackberry jam:






Pardon the plastic plate, leftover from the move...we are still adjusting.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 17, 2007)

Im not a big spinach fan, but that all looks so colourful, how lovely.


----------



## panhype (Apr 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> Pardon the plastic plate, leftover from the move...we are still adjusting.



That's not a combination i would have thought of spontaneously but it's a great idea and i definitely would love to try that (apart from the great looks).

Nah.. the plastic plate is kool beans ... it looks very strawberry-ish 

Reminds me of the fact that i still have plastic plate from last summer's World Cup. Yes.. it shows a ... FOOTBALL lol Makes me wonder which dish would fit to that ???


----------



## panhype (Apr 17, 2007)

Yah, i know . i have posted omelettes before. But i just love omelette (particularly when i don't have that much time to spend in the kitchen) And this one is a variation i tried today - omelette with mushrooms (stewed in wine), bell pepper and smoked ham 

View attachment Mushtoom-Omelette-COMP_SW.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Dinner last night.... pan seared chicken breasts, cheesy mashed spuds, and corn. 

 

View attachment P1020189.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 18, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Here is tonights dinner (the pictures may be a little out of order)
> 
> Beer can chicken, caralized onions, corn, cheese mashed potatos, and a salad with ranch dressing.
> 
> There is a picture of the chicken before cooking, after cooking, and a dinner plate (yes, we eat on paper plates around here)



For some reason, whenever I see beer can chicken, I'm always thinking...............THAT CHICKEN HAS A BEER CAN UP ITS ASS!!!!!!!! :doh: :blink: :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner last night.... pan seared chicken breasts, cheesy mashed spuds, and corn.



Mmmmmm.... What did you sear the chicken in?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Mmmmmm.... What did you sear the chicken in?



They're thin cutlets, dredged in flour/salt/pepper/etc, in a skillet on medium heat, olive oil heated, then drop the cutlets in. About 2 mins per side, and voila... YUMMY.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 19, 2007)

my brother's plate, he wanted some of the bleu cheese crumbled on top. trader joe's raviolis, and bleu cheese cream sauce i made all by myself. yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ..and bleu cheese cream sauce i made all by myself. yummy...



Post Recipe Pls Thx.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Post Recipe Pls Thx.



easy peasy.

2 tbs buttah
2 tbs flour

roux it up, then i added about a cup of milk til it thickened. it was a tad too thick for my tastes so i added a little chicken stock, some pepper and a bit of garlic. i added about 3/4 of an 8 oz wedge of the bleu cheese to it, so 6 oz and stirred til it melted. i did this all over pretty low heat, and it took about 10 minutes. it was heavenly! sorta rich, but a treat!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

I think I need to buy a new block of bleu.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

Behold my fragrant bundt. 

View attachment P1020192.JPG


View attachment P1020207.JPG


View attachment P1020210.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd expect to see an empty plate and glass next...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

Uhm......:blush: 

View attachment P1020211.JPG


----------



## Friday (Apr 19, 2007)

So tonight was chicken night at Hans's. Every other Wednesday half a chicken with close to a pound of spuds, cut fresh into fries, jojos or chunks (jojos cut into pieces) when you order. A bargain at $5.50, although it's only $6.50 the rest of the time.







And yes, that breasteses (on the left) is huge. My friend orders them that way. I should have stuck a quarter or a beer bottle up to help you judge size. The cup in the back is sour cream mixed with Uncle Dan's ranch dressing mix to use on the potatoes (which I used to prop the chicken up a bit) that you can hardly see.






Now I want cake!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks AnnMarie, I now have tea up my nose after reading "behold my fragrant bundt" LOL! What a perfect looking cake and the cat in the hat glass is wonderful!

mmm Friday that chicken looks luscious!

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 19, 2007)

I need to do grocery shopping, have no milk and other staples left, so made dinner last night from odds and ends. I was just going to have slices of aubergine (eggplant) fried with garlic and onion (half a small onion I found at the back of the fridge lol), then I made tomato sauce for it, then noticed leftover pasta from my sons dinner. So I layered it all up with parmesan and grated mild white cheddar and baked it and it was really nice. I've just had some for brunch today and of course its better. 

Hooray for forages turning up trumps. 

View attachment aubergineforum1.JPG


View attachment aubergineforum2.JPG


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Behold my fragrant bundt.


Dang Gurl that looks so YUMMY I almost took a bite out of my monitor!!! we need a drooling smiley for this thread lol


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 19, 2007)

Man I LOVE fried chicken and that looks DIVINE!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Behold my fragrant bundt.



Hey...is that skim milk??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> So tonight was chicken night at Hans's. Every other Wednesday half a chicken with close to a pound of spuds, cut fresh into fries, jojos or chunks (jojos cut into pieces) when you order. A bargain at $5.50, although it's only $6.50 the rest of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARGH!! A coworker gave me a fried chicken breast today and I left it in the fridge at work!! Now I am really kicking myself!!

Friday - that looks MARVELOUS.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I need to do grocery shopping, have no milk and other staples left, so made dinner last night from odds and ends. I was just going to have slices of aubergine (eggplant) fried with garlic and onion (half a small onion I found at the back of the fridge lol), then I made tomato sauce for it, then noticed leftover pasta from my sons dinner. So I layered it all up with parmesan and grated mild white cheddar and baked it and it was really nice. I've just had some for brunch today and of course its better.
> 
> Hooray for forages turning up trumps.



Frickin YUM. Wow.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey...is that skim milk??




Uhm..... nooo? :blush:

(I actually prefer it... it's not a diet issue...lol)


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's tonight.... beef stew (canned, but really quite good, and CHEAP - $1 - Castleberrys?), and a buttered potato roll.

ETA: Just looked it up, it's also the brand Snow's, and Austex, and quite a few others - all same company under Bumble Bee? And from poking around there, I'm very curious about some of the offereings - including Brunswick Stew?????????????

Link: http://www.castleberrys.com/brands.asp 
 

View attachment P1020215.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2007)

IIRC, Walker Austex is credited with producing the first canned chili around 1911.  Austex and Bryan are the only brands I recognize.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's tonight.... beef stew (canned, but really quite good, and CHEAP - $1 - Castleberrys?), and a buttered potato roll.
> 
> ETA: Just looked it up, it's also the brand Snow's, and Austex, and quite a few others - all same company under Bumble Bee? And from poking around there, I'm very curious about some of the offereings - including Brunswick Stew?????????????
> 
> [/URL]



I've only seen that brand up in New England. Their clam & corn chowders are really tasty for canned soups. I always found it at Hannaford's.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I've only seen that brand up in New England. Their clam & corn chowders are really tasty for canned soups. I always found it at Hannaford's.




OH yeah, Snow's corn chowder is quite good for a canned chowder, and it's "real" tasting, rather than being that somewhat odd/oogy gooey like other canned soups/chowders. It's condensed, and I add half and half to really cream it up... sometimes even add in another can of corn. 

It's gooooood!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ...It's condensed, and I add half and half to really cream it up...




_That's_ my girl. I was worried you'd say skim milk!


----------



## jamie (Apr 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> _That's_ my girl. I was worried you'd say skim milk!



SVS, I *only* drink skim milk. Skim milk is the bomb! This is going to sound like some sort of naughty set up, but I can't stand any thick liquid in my mouth/throat...whole milk feels thick to me. No shakes, smoothies, half & half, cream, or whole milk. 2% in an absolute pinch. I love milk, I drink a crazy amount, but only skim.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 21, 2007)

jamie said:


> SVS, I *only* drink skim milk. Skim milk is the bomb! This is going to sound like some sort of naughty set up, but I can't stand any thick liquid in my mouth/throat...whole milk feels thick to me. No shakes, smoothies, half & half, cream, or whole milk. 2% in an absolute pinch. I love milk, I drink a crazy amount, but only skim.


 
but but but but what about coffee? lattes'? huh huh, ever seen what skim milk does to coffee? <shudder>


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Behold my fragrant bundt.



Ohhh pretty! That turned out great.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

jamie said:


> SVS, I *only* drink skim milk. Skim milk is the bomb! This is going to sound like some sort of naughty set up, but I can't stand any thick liquid in my mouth/throat...whole milk feels thick to me. No shakes, smoothies, half & half, cream, or whole milk. 2% in an absolute pinch. I love milk, I drink a crazy amount, but only skim.



I think I have a mental block against skim since my mom used to buy the powdered stuff when I was growing up and it was so nasty. 

But I know I don't really dislike skim now, since when I am at my best friend's house and she has cake and only skim milk available, I drink it like there's no tomorrow.

However, I prefer rich, whole milk. Organic whole milk is even creamier. And I am a whore for cream in my coffee or tea.

And then there's Kahlua and cream. *swoon* :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> but but but but what about coffee? lattes'? huh huh, ever seen what skim milk does to coffee? <shudder>



It turns it gray and waters it down. Period.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> _That's_ my girl. I was worried you'd say skim milk!



hahah, no, that's only for regular ol' drinking... I use half and half when I'm making something/cooking, and if I buy a bag of cookies, I usually pick up a 1% to go along. When you drink skim as a staple, 1% is completely decadent!! And if there is any other defense, I drink the "Simply Smart" skim.... it's "got the taste of 2%" - which isn't really true, but it's definitely much more milky than a regular ol' skim. They actually beef it up (and keep the fat out) by adding powdered milk - who knew!?

I'm with Jamie though, whole milk... for me, is like drinking pure cream, it's WAY too much for me, makes me cough something awful, too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 21, 2007)

lobster chowder and a toasted sourdough roll with, ummm, a little butter







the recipe includes, a set of car keys, driving to this little market by work... I am on a cooking free weekend. Stocked up on tasty things so I only have to heat and eat. The lobster chowder was quite good. Tomorrow I get to try the bourbon honey roasted chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

Dare I post another picture of that coconut shrimp? :bounce: 

View attachment dish2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> lobster chowder and a toasted sourdough roll with, ummm, a little butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks really really good. *sigh*

Is that sweet tea? or just regular ol' iced tea? And you need to show me the chunks of lobster in that soup! 

And I am glad someone besides me knows how to butter a roll.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That looks really really good. *sigh*
> 
> Is that sweet tea? or just regular ol' iced tea? And you need to show me the chunks of lobster in that soup!
> 
> And I am glad someone besides me *knows how to butter a roll*.




Oh yeah!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 22, 2007)

best brownie ever! 

dark chocolate topped with coconut covered in chocolate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> best brownie ever!
> 
> dark chocolate topped with coconut covered in chocolate.



Did you take a snack break while reading White Night?

p.s. that brownie looks like it's to DIE for. Don't tell me you had it with skim milk...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2007)

Fresh Chorizo, shredded taters, fried egg wrapped in a tortilla with sour cream, pico de gallo, and shredded colby jack. As you can tell, I tend to overstuff them. And me too. 

View attachment chorizo.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Don't tell me you had it with skim milk...



Hey!!!! Leave me alone!!! lol


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Fresh Chorizo, shredded taters, fried egg wrapped in a tortilla with sour cream, pico de gallo, and shredded colby jack. As you can tell, I tend to overstuff them. And me too.
> 
> View attachment 18665



Looking at that picture caused an internal hunger chorus the likes of which has not been heard 'round these parts since the Great Easter Madness of page 68.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahah, no, that's only for regular ol' drinking... I use half and half when I'm making something/cooking, and if I buy a bag of cookies, I usually pick up a 1% to go along. When you drink skim as a staple, 1% is completely decadent!! And if there is any other defense, I drink the "Simply Smart" skim.... it's "got the taste of 2%" - which isn't really true, but it's definitely much more milky than a regular ol' skim. They actually beef it up (and keep the fat out) by adding powdered milk - who knew!?
> 
> I'm with Jamie though, whole milk... for me, is like drinking pure cream, it's WAY too much for me, makes me cough something awful, too.



I normally drink 1%. 2% and Whole are too thick... yet there are times I crave a cold cold glass of buttermilk (with a bit of freshly cracked black pepper stirred in. )


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 22, 2007)

For lunch I made hummus and an egg salad sammich.











Oh and those crackers are very good! they are Dare sesame crackers.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey...is that skim milk??



I agree, anything less than whole milk is the work of the devil. I even add a splash of cream to my whole milk sometimes. I always do if the milk is going to be consumed with a nice dessert.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

View attachment Photo 37.jpg

I was feeling a bit peckish before dinner, so I thought I'd try this...
Frozen blueberries with some vanilla creamer. Not too bad, though I'm undecided of whether it'll happen again.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 22, 2007)

another no cook night - 

greek salad (romaine, feta, cucumbers, celery, capers, oregano, lemon, olive oil, little salt and pepper), sliced rotisserie chicken, dressed with a little lemon, olive oil and oregano - toasted french bread rounds, with a cream cheese/feta/oregano/ spread. 

The foodee board pic- cropped and ready to go 






what the pictures usually look like before the edit- Winston trying to help himself to a little chicken.


----------



## panhype (Apr 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> .... so made dinner last night from odds and ends. I was just going to have slices of aubergine (eggplant) fried with garlic and onion (half a small onion I found at the back of the fridge lol), then I made tomato sauce for it, then noticed leftover pasta from my sons dinner. So I layered it all up with parmesan and grated mild white cheddar and baked it and it was really nice....



And it looks really nice + interesting :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, that was my attempt on Michelle's Sweet n Sour Meatballs. I'm not happy how it looks LOL ... *BUT !* ... WTH, meloved its taste. 

View attachment P4170464_SW.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Apr 22, 2007)

While I was staying with clynn, she made some fabulous dishes. Here are some the photos I took:

A nice juicy steak with Montreal seasoning on it, a piece of tilapia, glazed carrots and roasted potatoes






Kielbasa and roasted potatoes





Boneless pork chops, fresh green beans, roasted potatoes and garlic toast





Nachos





Ham, asparagus & potato salad





Cuban sandwiches & broccoli cheese soup





Shake-N-Bake coated chicken drumsticks & herbed angel hair pasta





Barbecue chicken thighs, fresh green beans, potato salad & dill pickles





Chicken with yellow rice & olives and maduros





I am so lucky to have a best friend who is a wonderful cook.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> While I was staying with clynn, she made some fabulous dishes. Here are some the photos I took:
> I am so lucky to have a best friend who is a wonderful cook.



Mmmm... I want to stay with clynn! Not only is she a fantastic cook, but I can't resist a Pier1 shopping partner.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 23, 2007)

I find eggplant disgusting, but this aubergine sounds positively delicious!  



Ruby Ripples said:


> I need to do grocery shopping, have no milk and other staples left, so made dinner last night from odds and ends. I was just going to have slices of aubergine (eggplant) fried with garlic and onion (half a small onion I found at the back of the fridge lol), then I made tomato sauce for it, then noticed leftover pasta from my sons dinner. So I layered it all up with parmesan and grated mild white cheddar and baked it and it was really nice. I've just had some for brunch today and of course its better.
> 
> Hooray for forages turning up trumps.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

I whipped up some muffins (from a pouch mix) yesterday for sunny Sunday breakfast. They were very very good, you can't beat 15 minute muffins.

Here they are when first hitting the plate:





Annnnnd... here they are after a slather of Promise spread, the boy had butter:







Images hosted by flickr.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Apr 23, 2007)

Last night I took a whole rotissiere chicken and deboned it to make some chicken salad. 
I toasted an onion bagel to put it on and served it with some plain Lays chips and some green olives.
With a HUGE glass of ice water.


----------



## panhype (Apr 23, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I find eggplant disgusting, but this aubergine sounds positively delicious!



Too funny. For starting to love aubergines/eggplants moussaka is definitely worth a try. But then moussaka might sound like massacre


----------



## clynn (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn, I want those nachos all over again!!


----------



## clynn (Apr 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Mmmm... I want to stay with clynn! Not only is she a fantastic cook, but I can't resist a Pier1 shopping partner.



I was all about the 50% off kitchen wares!


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 23, 2007)

Clynn....wow,,,great meals!!! and such a professional presentation!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

swordchick said:


> While I was staying with clynn, she made some fabulous dishes. Here are some the photos I took:
> 
> A nice juicy steak with Montreal seasoning on it, a piece of tilapia, glazed carrots and roasted potatoes
> 
> ...




Mmmm, those nachos look delish!!!! As does everything, but those are ringing true for me right now. 

How lucky you are to have someone cooking up a storm for your visit!  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> I whipped up some muffins (from a pouch mix) yesterday for sunny Sunday breakfast. They were very very good, you can't beat 15 minute muffins.
> 
> Here they are when first hitting the plate:
> 
> ...



Wahhhh, Jamie, those look so damn good!!! They're perfect on top too.... yummy muffins. I'd agree with the boy... butter all the way. I don't do "spreads" personally. (Nothing against them, unlike the anti-skim milk regime around here!!  )


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Last night I took a whole rotissiere chicken and deboned it to make some chicken salad.
> I toasted an onion bagel to put it on and served it with some plain Lays chips and some green olives.
> With a HUGE glass of ice water.



Oh Patty, that looks great. I LOVE chicken salad.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of recent pics. 

First is a weird one to most, but it's some mashed potatoes on the bottom, little butter, chilli on top. It's a throw back to this place at the mall when I was a teenager "1 Potato 2" and you could any kind of loaded potato. Chilli was my favorite. I'd have done the baked, but didn't have any spuds in the house. I was out of food, so it made sense to me! (Sorry the pic is complete crap... I meant to take it in the kitchen where the light is better.)

Next is Pasta Fagioli soup, store brand/canned, and it's actually REALLY good - I was shocked. Excellent dinner for $1.19. 

View attachment P1020218.jpg


View attachment P1020226.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2007)

Your Chili-con-Taters pic reminds me of a Boy Scout winter camp way back in my youth (1981?) when we were working on our Wilderness Survival merit badge. 

I had to cook some hamburger using no utensils, and I didn't bring very much and it wasn't cooked all the way and I ended up throwing most of it into the fire. Another kid, who already had the badge, cooked up a batch of chili, and used potato flakes to thicken it up. But he didn't like it, so he gave it to me.

I've been a Chili-con-Taters fan ever since.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 24, 2007)

Tonight I ordered out from Romios.

Gyro with fetta cheese and tzatziki sauce





and New York style cheese cake for dessert... small chocolate sauce on top





It was delish!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

My dinner tonight was Sooooooooooooooo good. 

I hand pounded out a half chicken breast (cut in half/pounded, so I had two pieces), pan seared them (yes, it's becoming a pattern) with a little olive oil. 

For the Roni tonight (creature of habit, I am) it was a new flavor and it was YUMMY!!! Tomato Parmesan, oh my LORD it's GREAT!!!!! Looking back though, I should not have eaten all of it - I'm super, super stuffed (I think that's because I actually ate like a normal human today - 3 times over the course of the day). Next time I could do the half breast and just half the pasta, bring the rest for lunch or something. 

Anyway, here is my pic - hope the goodness translates in some way. :eat2: 

View attachment P1020228.jpg


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2007)

AM that looks great... I can almost smell it.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of recent pics.
> 
> First is a weird one to most, but it's some mashed potatoes on the bottom, little butter, chilli on top. It's a throw back to this place at the mall when I was a teenager "1 Potato 2" and you could any kind of loaded potato. Chilli was my favorite. I'd have done the baked, but didn't have any spuds in the house. I was out of food, so it made sense to me! (Sorry the pic is complete crap... I meant to take it in the kitchen where the light is better.)
> 
> Next is Pasta Fagioli soup, store brand/canned, and it's actually REALLY good - I was shocked. Excellent dinner for $1.19.


OMG I Love chilli on my mashed potatos!! my parents were always like ewwwww ur weird but I knew someone somewhere liked it to 
Another weird thing to most I love is I cut up my steak into bite size peices , top each one with a spponful of sour cream then A-1 steak sauce yummy!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> My dinner tonight was Sooooooooooooooo good.
> 
> I hand pounded out a half chicken breast (cut in half/pounded, so I had two pieces), pan seared them (yes, it's becoming a pattern) with a little olive oil.
> 
> ...


How do you pan sear? and is that a box pasta or sauce pack? it looks so good I want some to


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 25, 2007)

I made a crockpot chicken salad (boneless, skinless thighs were on sale) browned, then threw the chicken, along with water, onions, garlic, bay leaves, salt & pepper into the crock. Five hours later, tender as can be dark meat. I shredded the meat, added a mayo, some spices. Ate it with an arguala based salad.







The next is asparagus with Annie's Beef Stroganoff. It's an orangic version of Hamburger Helper, you add the beef & milk. It was suprisngly unsalty, considering the amount of sodium usually found in packaged products. For vegatarians, there are suggestions on the back on how to make it meat-free. I prefer their tuna cassarole.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 26, 2007)

My FAMOUS Nachos  well famous around family & friends
Just in case you wanna know my ingredients I'll share  hehehe I Love to share......recipes not food LOL  

Extra Lean ground beef
taco bell season for meat
sour cream
frito lay mild cheddar dip
tostitos salsa con queso
tostitos white corn tortillas
lettuce
cherry tomatos
pace mild salsa

of course you can add any topping you want 

View attachment _1010004.jpg


----------



## panhype (Apr 27, 2007)

Ah.. it was about time to make Curry Chicken again and have a DRY beer with it :eat2: 

View attachment CurryChicken_SW_Fu.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 28, 2007)

My lunch today... baked tate with broccoli and cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 29, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> My lunch today... baked tate with broccoli and cheese.



Cynth, what kind of cheese? it looks yummy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, here are today's offerings.

First - zuppa toscana (Olive Garden)

Second - chicken crostina

Third - Cold Stone creamery ice cream - French vanilla with twix, butterfinger, and graham cracker crust. 

View attachment P1020240.jpg


View attachment P1020245.jpg


View attachment P1020247.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Cynth, what kind of cheese? it looks yummy!



I hate to dissapoint.. but it is Albertsons cheese dip.





I am a total cheese whore and I love this stuff on veggies...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 29, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I hate to dissapoint.. but it is Albertsons cheese dip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not disappointed! I thought it might be Campbells Cheddar Cheese Soup but this sounds better!


----------



## MissToodles (May 1, 2007)

When preparing my own meals, I'm not interested in plate aethesim. I just slop the food on and munch down. Anyway, tonight's (early) dinner: Steamed asparagus with some balasmic vingear, tomato/cucumber salad with more balasmic vingear and Italian bread topped with Munsester/American cheeses & slices of tomato. I broil it and then sprinkle it with oregano. It's similar to a cheese sandwich my grandma used to make me as a child, except she would use an English muffin or regular sliced bread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> When preparing my own meals, I'm not interested in plate aethesim. I just slop the food on and munch down. Anyway, tonight's (early) dinner: Steamed asparagus with some balasmic vingear, tomato/cucumber salad with more balasmic vingear and Italian bread topped with Munsester/American cheeses & slices of tomato. I broil it and then sprinkle it with oregano. It's similar to a cheese sandwich my grandma used to make me as a child, except she would use an English muffin or regular sliced bread.



OK, I am SO going to slice up muenster cheese and tomato and make something similar tonight. That pic has got me going!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

From the other night, Marie Callendar (sp?) chicken pot pie (had to try it thanks to SVS's pic another time). 

It was fine, but not as good as the Pepperidge Farm pies.... so good for a sale item, but otherwise I'm sticking with the PF! 

*Wait, did I already post this??? I'm confused* 

View attachment P1020257.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> From the other night, Marie Callendar (sp?) chicken pot pie (had to try it thanks to SVS's pic another time).
> 
> It was fine, but not as good as the Pepperidge Farm pies.... so good for a sale item, but otherwise I'm sticking with the PF!
> 
> *Wait, did I already post this??? I'm confused*



No, first time posting - I would have remembered. I guess I need to try the PF pies! I haven't been able to find them. I will try harder!


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 2, 2007)

Tonight I baked a couple of chicken breasts










And made a salad. When I was channel surfing a few days ago I saw a recipe for cucumber dressing and I wanted to try it. These ingredients sound good yes?
Cucumber
cashews
lemon juice
honey
garlic powder
onion powder

Well it tasted good in the blender... on the salad, not so much. But I am making up for it with a big ass frosted brownie that is still warm... mmmmmm


----------



## GoddessPatty (May 3, 2007)

Tonights dinner was shake and bake boneless/skinless chicken thighs, herb flavored rotini pasta and steamed broccoli with cheese. For dessert we had some hot oven baked chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Tonights dinner was shake and bake boneless/skinless chicken thighs, herb flavored rotini pasta and steamed broccoli with cheese. For dessert we had some hot oven baked chocolate chip cookies!



Damn, Patty, every meal you've posted I want SO bad!

Can I come eat at your house??


----------



## GoddessPatty (May 3, 2007)

Come on over Randi, theres always plenty of leftovers!!!


----------



## panhype (May 4, 2007)

LOL I know, this looks a bit funny.. next time i'll try to not hide it below the sauce/veggies. It's another recipe i'm treasuring for years now, it's called fish roulades (rolled fish) Fiume style. Fiume is the Italian word for Rijeka, a town at the Croatian coast. Basic ingredients, beyond the fish, are bell peppers, streaky speck (bacon) and gherkins. 

View attachment Fiume_SW.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

Oooh so many delicious looking foods here again!! 

Panhype, this looks succulent and flavoursome. You must give us the recipe!




panhype said:


> LOL I know, this looks a bit funny.. next time i'll try to not hide it below the sauce/veggies. It's another recipe i'm treasuring for years now, it's called fish roulades (rolled fish) Fiume style. Fiume is the Italian word for Rijeka, a town at the Croatian coast. Basic ingredients, beyond the fish, are bell peppers, streaky speck (bacon) and gherkins.


----------



## panhype (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> .... Panhype, this looks succulent and flavoursome. You must give us the recipe!



Ok, here you go Ruby. That's again quite easy to do. 

*Ingredients (1 person)*

- 1 fish filet 

- approx 4 - 5 tablespoons of streaky speck (bacon), chopped to very small pieces 
- one half of a bell pepper, chopped (i just happened to have a red one, using a green one might make it look better i suppose)
- approx 1 cup of gherkins, chopped

1 -2 onions, sliced
1 BIG clove of garlic
2 tablespoons of tomato puree
one third cup of meat broth (i'm using 'mediterranean' style but anything else with not a too particular taste should do it)

lots of tarragon (the dried herbs are fine)
salt, freshly grinded black pepper to your liking

*Preparation:*
Sprinkle lemon over your fish filet and add salt later.
Heat up some olive oil in a pan and add first the speck, after a while the bell pepper and then the gherkins. Reduce the heat towards the end. 

Spread these ingredients over the fish (on its inner side), coil it up and insert 2 toothpicks at its end so that it will keep that way. Note: Cause the sides of this rolled fish are open, some of the filling will fall out later (not too bad) but you can keep that to a minimum when you rotate it in the pan later with the necessary caution (this might be the only minor tricky part of this dish)

Heat up more oil in a SECOND pan and fry the fish roll from all sides, rotate it with caution ! Then add the onion ... a bit later the tomato puree, the meat broth, the steamed speck/bell pepper/gherkins you have left over from before and press the garlic over it. Add tarragon (much) plus salt and pepper to your liking. Turn the heat down now and cover the pan. After approx 10 mins it should be ready to serve (stirring the ingredients around the fish in the meantime shouldn't hurt of course).

I had it with rice ( i like rice anyway) but these VERY spicy fish roulades will taste with almost anything. A good dry wine to it of course would be heaven :eat2: Enjoy !


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ah.. it was about time to make Curry Chicken again and have a DRY beer with it :eat2:



That looks so good. For some reason I keep thinking I want cider with it.


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> That looks so good. For some reason I keep thinking I want cider with it.



Oh, cider for sure is nice with it. Just that day i had it with beer. Usually i'm drinking sparkling water cause this stuff does make you thirsty :wubu:


----------



## Michelle (May 6, 2007)

Pan, what kind of bread is that with your curry photo? Does it have cheese on it?


----------



## Michelle (May 6, 2007)

Great thing to make to use up veggies - as long as you have cabbage, onions and garlic. In this version, I added chopped scallions, broccoli and whole cashews to top it off.


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2007)

OK, now you have to pop over to the everyday recipe thread and post the recipe. This looks delicious.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> OK, now you have to pop over to the everyday recipe thread and post the recipe. This looks delicious.



Seconded please


----------



## MissToodles (May 6, 2007)

Beef croquettes & beef tamales both made by Goya.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 6, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ok, here you go Ruby. That's again quite easy to do.
> 
> *Ingredients (1 person)*
> 
> ...



thankyou for taking the time to type out the recipe. it looks so good, the chopped gherkins just sound so interesting in it, and tarragon!


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Pan, what kind of bread is that with your curry photo? Does it have cheese on it?



LOL Originally i wanted to buy a bhatura from the Indian restaurant down at the ground floor where i live. But when i went there they had already closed the kitchen. So i took one of the pita breads i had and threw it into a pan with a lil bit of oil. That was quite okay.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

Every spring, Mrs Fuzzy's family has a get together on a Sunday up a local canyon. This year, we were assigned to bring a potluck side dish. So I made up a bean dish to have with the hot dogs, potato salad, etc.






Cut a half pound bacon into little peices and fry in a dutch oven until almost crispy. Drain on paper towels and discard the grease. Brown 1 pound hamburger with 1 medium onion (chopped) and 2-4 cloves garlic (minced). Add 1 cup ham (diced) and the bacon.

Add 1 can red beans, 1 can navy beans, and 1 can pinto beans (all drained); two cans tomato sauce, 1 cup water, 1 tablespoon Tabasco, and a 1/2 teaspoon oregano.

Simmer until mixture reaches desired consistency. (I like mine like a thick stew, but not pasty)


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> thankyou for taking the time to type out the recipe. it looks so good, the chopped gherkins just sound so interesting in it, and tarragon!



You're welcome  
You got it. The gherkins and the tarragon (together with the speck/bacon) are giving it its particular and nice taste :eat2:


----------



## panhype (May 6, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Beef croquettes & beef tamales both made by Goya.



That looks really interesting.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2007)

Beef (red), and Chicken (verde) Enchiladas with refrieds and rice.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 7, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Beef (red), and Chicken (verde) Enchiladas with refrieds and rice.



mmmmmmmmmm! Did you make that? If so, recipes please!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2007)

They'll be in the "recipes from the food pics" thread.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 9, 2007)

Defrosted slice of Chocolate Cream Pie from Wildfire. Oh so good!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 5-13-07 cinnbuns1.jpg


View attachment 5-13-07 cinnbun4.jpg


Sunday morning (*ahem* ok, afternoon) fresh baked cinnamon rolls​


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

I just went thru this thread again..lol..and now I'm off to grocery shop!

I'm actually going to be cooking again this week..so I'm going to be posting pictures..I hope..lol


----------



## panhype (May 13, 2007)

Another variation of Greek style meatballs. 

View attachment Keftedes-with-Feta.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 5-13-07 nachos1 before.jpg

Nachos - before heating.


View attachment 5-13-07 nachos2 after.jpg

Nachos after. (bits of sirloin steak, various peppers, shredded cheese)​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

panhype said:


> Another variation of Greek style meatballs.



oooh those meatballs look great! What's in the center? feta cheese? And what's the side dish?


----------



## panhype (May 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh those meatballs look great! What's in the center? feta cheese? And what's the side dish?



Yep, feta cheese. The meatballs also are slightly differently flavored, they contain lemon juice, herbs, parmesano cheese and olive oil. The side dish simply is fried potatoes (but with less heat than usual) and at the table i topped them with grated raw milk emmental (Swiss) cheese. Had something like that in a Greek restaurant recently - they did use a different cheese there - but the emmental was fine.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2007)

I'm totally confused on where to put these pics, so I'm sprinkling them around here, Pretty Cakes, and pic of you with your food threads. You can go searching if you want to see others.  

The cake Deidra made me, from last night - coconut cake with a layer of chocolate between, and between the cake layers is chocolate fudge/frosting/coconut (send insulin, please). It's the prettiest cake I've ever had in my life, and it's totally delicious. It weighed like 10lbs, and I can't finish it all right now... so I'm going to section it up a little (I have about half left, after we broke into it last night) and freeze the rest for later dates. YUM!!  

View attachment P1020374.jpg


View attachment P1020382.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> The cake Deidra made me, from last night - coconut cake with a layer of chocolate between, and between the cake layers is chocolate fudge/frosting/coconut (send insulin, please).


 

<faints> ........


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, THAT CAKE! 

Boston's only like... oh, 7 hours away... :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

Crap! I wanted to faint but EP beat me to it.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 14, 2007)

Holy Crap! Between those Nachos and that Cake I'm dying over here!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2007)

I have been wanting to post pictures of my food, i only just took a picture of a recent lunch i had. Strawberries are in season once again so i had a huge bowl of strawberries. And my other typical lunch item, a huge salad. It has romaine lettuce, shredded carrots, chopped tofu, mint, snap peas and soy sauce and seasoned rice vinegar. It's a tasty salad that i eat nearly daily  

View attachment strawberries.jpg


View attachment salad.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I have been wanting to post pictures of my food, i only just took a picture of a recent lunch i had. Strawberries are in season once again so i had a huge bowl of strawberries. And my other typical lunch item, a huge salad. It has romaine lettuce, shredded carrots, chopped tofu, mint, snap peas and soy sauce and seasoned rice vinegar. It's a tasty salad that i eat nearly daily



oh wow...that salad is gorgeous. And those strawberries? All I could think was that I want the tops you cut off so I can nibble the strawberry around the stem. I will keep you from being a strawberry waster, because that's the kind of person I am.


----------



## panhype (May 15, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> ... Strawberries are in season once again so i had a huge bowl of strawberries. ...


*sigh* Here's not the season yet. Of course you can get strawberries right now though. What's bugging me is that the 'good looking' ones taste watery and stale but most people want to buy those. My parents used to have strawberries in their garden - what a superior taste that was. So i haven't bought strawberries for years.


----------



## panhype (May 15, 2007)

Merguez is a VERY popular sausage in Northern Africa, France and the area where i grew up. And when you're lucky you can get it even in 'barbaricum' Berlin occasionally. In my opinion it's the sausage of all sausages, very delicious, rich flavour and lo-fat. 

View attachment Merguez.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 15, 2007)

If I had that salad, I would slice up those strawberries and add them in with a little citrus zest. I was cake horny earlier, now I'm salad horny.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 15, 2007)

panhype said:


> rich flavour and lo-fat.



Hey, I thought it was NO FAT NO FLAVOR !!! 

Well at least that's what I heard


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

panhype said:


> *sigh* Here's not the season yet. Of course you can get strawberries right now though. What's bugging me is that the 'good looking' ones taste watery and stale but most people want to buy those. My parents used to have strawberries in their garden - what a superior taste that was. So i haven't bought strawberries for years.



I couldn't agree with you more here. the huge bright red "perfect" looking Spanish strawberries in the supermarket taste like water and nothing else. I remember my granny's strawberries in her garden, grown in our much colder, wetter, duller climate. Those little strawberries took a long time to form, and by the time they were ready to eat they were probably 2cm long at the most. But they had the most exquisitely intense, sweet strawberry flavour, that I haven't tasted in many years. *sighs along with you*.

The same applies to my very favourite fruit, raspberries. They are tasteless and usually rather sour in the supermarket, but I remember as a child, picking only the fattest, purplest, almost bursting with over-ripeness, berries in a relative's garden here in Scotland. They were insanely delicious, they tasted as though they already had cream and sugar in them...bliss!!! I don't think anything else in life has tasted so good! :eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 15, 2007)

I keep forgetting to take pics for here, but remembered tonight. I made chicken breast with garlic and paprika along with what I call stroganoff potatoes - chopped potatoes cooked with chopped onion, garlic and paprika. then heavy cream, lemon juice and grainy mustard added at the end. I put some salad on too for colour. 

View attachment chicken dinner.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 15, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I have been wanting to post pictures of my food, i only just took a picture of a recent lunch i had. Strawberries are in season once again so i had a huge bowl of strawberries. And my other typical lunch item, a huge salad. It has romaine lettuce, shredded carrots, chopped tofu, mint, snap peas and soy sauce and seasoned rice vinegar. It's a tasty salad that i eat nearly daily



that looks soooo good. I love strawberries so much--wanna dive on in! And that salad looks great too. Those Asian flavors sound like they'd be great together.



panhype said:


> Merguez is a VERY popular sausage in Northern Africa, France and the area where i grew up. And when you're lucky you can get it even in 'barbaricum' Berlin occasionally. In my opinion it's the sausage of all sausages, very delicious, rich flavour and lo-fat.



I've never had that sausage...sounds great. Pan, your table-settings are always so pretty and careful! How fun.



Ruby Ripples said:


> I keep forgetting to take pics for here, but remembered tonight. I made chicken breast with garlic and paprika along with what I call stroganoff potatoes - chopped potatoes cooked with chopped onion, garlic and paprika. then heavy cream, lemon juice and grainy mustard added at the end. I put some salad on too for colour.



Oh, I want! YUM! And how clever to think of doin potatoes like that...will try.

YUM!


----------



## panhype (May 15, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Hey, I thought it was NO FAT NO FLAVOR !!!
> 
> Well at least that's what I heard



N'ah.. maybe i should have said: lo-fat compared to other sausages. The meat used for them is supposed to have 20% fat maximum, that's still alot.


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Beef croquettes & beef tamales both made by Goya.




Yum! I like tamales. I really like the "Zwolle Tamales" of Louisiana. :eat2:


----------



## panhype (May 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I couldn't agree with you more here. the huge bright red "perfect" looking Spanish strawberries in the supermarket taste like water and nothing else. I remember my granny's strawberries in her garden, grown in our much colder, wetter, duller climate. Those little strawberries took a long time to form, and by the time they were ready to eat they were probably 2cm long at the most. But they had the most exquisitely intense, sweet strawberry flavour, that I haven't tasted in many years. *sighs along with you*.
> 
> The same applies to my very favourite fruit, raspberries. They are tasteless and usually rather sour in the supermarket, but I remember as a child, picking only the fattest, purplest, almost bursting with over-ripeness, berries in a relative's garden here in Scotland. They were insanely delicious, they tasted as though they already had cream and sugar in them...bliss!!! I don't think anything else in life has tasted so good! :eat1:


Yup, perfectly right, Ruby. Unfortunately it doesn't stop here. Just say tomatoes. Or cucumbers (my tzatziki doesn't taste anymore like it used to) *cries* The power of marketing. Not.

So: Pump up the Bitter (Star Turn on 45 Pints)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g8_-DYJ0cBo


----------



## MissToodles (May 16, 2007)

stuffed grape leaves, baked eggplant in a yogurt/dill sauce and turkey. Does anyone have a good stuffed grape leaves recipe, preferably vegetarian


----------



## MissToodles (May 17, 2007)

Fantastic Food Sloppy joe mix. It's made from tvp, all you add is tomato paste & oil. Asparagus (can't get enough of it!) and roasted tomatos with fresh basil from

this recipe.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Fantastic Food Sloppy joe mix. It's made from tvp, all you add is tomato paste & oil. Asparagus (can't get enough of it!) and roasted tomatos with fresh basil from
> 
> this recipe.



oh my that looks scrumptious! How did the tomatoes taste?


----------



## amyintx (May 17, 2007)

lord that looks tasty!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2007)

mmm, excellent contributions everyone!!! I'm hoping I'll be doing a little cooking again next week, so more pictures. 

I was at a great restaurant tonight, so those pictures will go up the Restaurant Pics thread... hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## panhype (May 18, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Fantastic Food Sloppy joe mix. It's made from tvp, all you add is tomato paste & oil. Asparagus (can't get enough of it!) and roasted tomatos with fresh basil from
> 
> this recipe.



Looks like something i'd totally like to have *NOW* :eat2:



MissToodles said:


> Does anyone have a good stuffed grape leaves recipe, preferably vegetarian



In principle that would attract my attention too. But then again the canned ones that are available (here) are really delicious so that i've never looked any further. However i have no idea if those are vegetarian .. maybe ... NOT


----------



## MissToodles (May 18, 2007)

Ruby, most tomatoes as you know are quite flavorless out of season. By roasting them, it helped to develop their flavor. It was almost like eating a tomato leather (you know fruit leathers?), but instead of sweet, it was savory. I will do this again!

Panhype, my local market sells huge cans (6.6 lbs) of imported Greek grape leaves. Now, I like them, but I couldn't possibly eat *that* many nor do I know anyone who would share a can with me. Hence the desire to make them at home. Plus, I'm one of those annoying 'wants to eat whole grains 95% of the time' people. I want to swap the white rice for brown.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2007)

We attempted a camping trip for this weekend, but the storm clouds moved in and I didn't feel like cooking in the rain. So I made our camp meal on the back patio. Beef stew anyone? 

View attachment stew.jpg


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2007)

No, I have nothing to show. I am bumping this thread because those who DO post need to get their happy asses back to the kitchen and snap some pictures!!!


----------



## panhype (May 23, 2007)

mossystate said:


> No, I have nothing to show. I am bumping this thread because those who DO post need to get their happy asses back to the kitchen and snap some pictures!!!



Later! Later! *Hits the 'smell it' key for now*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2007)

I agree Monique. I've barely cooked a thing in two weeks, so I've had nothing to share... but I'm hoping to get back on it after a shopping run next week. 

Fuzzy, that pseudo camp cooking looks GREAT... yum!!!!

I love this thread. It will not die!!!!


----------



## Koldun (May 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> We attempted a camping trip for this weekend, but the storm clouds moved in and I didn't feel like cooking in the rain. So I made our camp meal on the back patio. Beef stew anyone?



Yummy - that looks good. How was it?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

Been cooking, but keep forgetting to snap a photo.. until its all gone. er.. in mah belly.  I will try harder this holiday weekend to snap some pix.

AM: Thanks!  I'm just a mountain man at heart.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Yummy - that looks good. How was it?



It was one of those camp meals where I didn't need to worry about saving leftovers.


----------



## panhype (May 24, 2007)

Quite likely i've posted something similar before - i just love to boil down tomatoes/onions/garlic/lotsa herbs ... and add whatever i got: this time seared chicken breasts, merguez sausages and zucchini. For extra flavor i gave it a good shot of dry white wine  

View attachment panhype's-stew.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (May 24, 2007)

panhype said:


> Quite likely i've posted something similar before - i just love to boil down tomatoes/onions/garlic/lotsa herbs ... and add whatever i got: this time seared chicken breasts, merguez sausages and zucchini. For extra flavor i gave it a good shot of dry white wine



That looks heavenly!!!


----------



## prettyssbbw (May 24, 2007)

Here are some new photos of stuff that i have eaten lately. The sandwiches were fried bologna with a little onion and mayonaise.The other is kind of a chow mein type dish i like to make.The leftovers (if there is any hehehe) Are FABULOUS! The others are Fish (Halibut) and fries from an awesome little restaurant in Victoria,B.C that i go to alot. And onion rings that are from the same place YUMMMMMMMY!:eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :wubu: 

View attachment mics 002.jpg


View attachment mics 012.jpg


View attachment misccccccccccc 041.jpg


View attachment misccccccccccc 048.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2007)

I actually cooked tonight and remembered to take a picture.

Dijon Chicken and white cheddar pasta roni..not bad


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I actually cooked tonight and remembered to take a picture.
> 
> Dijon Chicken and white cheddar pasta roni..not bad



mmm good hearty comfort food!


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2007)

A new bar/restaurant opened WAY near my apartment recently and I stopped in for lunch today and discovered a rare treat that WILL be bringing me back for more...

While some places bring by a tray of bread, THIS place brings a jar of Deli Pickle slices!!! I filled myself up prematurely on these goodies! 

View attachment PICKLEJAR.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2007)

Fish said:


> A new bar/restaurant opened WAY near my apartment recently and I stopped in for lunch today and discovered a rare treat that WILL be bringing me back for more...
> 
> While some places bring by a tray of bread, THIS place brings a jar of Deli Pickle slices!!! I filled myself up prematurely on these goodies!



Holy cow! That's freaking awesome.

They look homemade and freaking delicious. *sigh* I'm uber jealous over here! lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> mmm good hearty comfort food!



eh..it served it's purpose..lol..I probably won't be having it again though.

I'm going to have Chinese tonight..if I don't get some stinking cheese won tons heads will ROLL people..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2007)

Mmm, yummy pics pretty, Fish and Misty. Makes me hungry and angry that my cabinets are bare. I should take a picture of my fridge, it's sooooo pathetic. LOL 

I plan to shop this week, car or not... so hopefully I'll have something to share in a few days or next week.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Mmm, yummy pics pretty, Fish and Misty. Makes me hungry and angry that my cabinets are bare. I should take a picture of my fridge, it's sooooo pathetic. LOL
> 
> I plan to shop this week, car or not... so hopefully I'll have something to share in a few days or next week.



So I thought about what that photo would look like, and in the next moment, I had a minidream (it's early for me and I'm not really with it yet), about a team of fatties showing up at your door with a shopping cart, demanding that you get in.  We don't take kindly to the starvation of AnnMarie!


----------



## Pookie (May 30, 2007)

lol... my fridge is the image of a quote from Fight Club _"A house full of condiments and no food... how embarrassing."_ there is mayonaise, brown sauce, tomato sauce, chilli sauce, chilli dip, plum sauce, 3 salad dressings, sticky BBQ sauce, mint sauce..... food?? I also need to go shopping, hurry up payday


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2007)

I cook at home all of the time and one of our faves is My homemade Chicken Parmesan with Vegies, Steamed Broccoli and Garlic Texas Toast and a nice big glass of Iced Tea. 

View attachment FOOD 002.JPG


----------



## panhype (May 30, 2007)

Whoa. Chicken parmesan. A long time since i had this. 2 weeks or so :eat2:

When i posted mine a while ago i wasn't aware that it is that common (in the US). I kinda became addicted after i tried to 'reverse-engineer' what i had in a VERY original Italian restaurant ages ago (it was actually scalopa parmesano but i changed it to chicken parmesan).

So everybody
post 
your 
recipes
PLZ 
thx

.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I cook at home all of the time and one of our faves is My homemade Chicken Parmesan with Vegies, Steamed Broccoli and Garlic Texas Toast and a nice big glass of Iced Tea.



I see pasta and veggies...is that what you are calling chicken parm? To me, chicken parmesan is boneless chicken breast, baked with tomato sauce and covered in mozzarella cheese (see below). I would call yours pasta alfredo or pasta primavera with chicken 

View attachment IMGP9209.jpg​


----------



## panhype (May 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I see pasta and veggies...is that what you are calling chicken parm? To me, chicken parmesan is boneless chicken breast, baked with tomato sauce and covered in mozzarella cheese (see below). I would call yours pasta alfredo or pasta primavera with chicken



Things are getting interesting 
Yeah, i was wondering as well. Thought it's maybe under the pasta 

But Ms Soft, mozzarella? Not parmesano?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2007)

panhype said:


> Things are getting interesting
> Yeah, i was wondering as well. Thought it's maybe under the pasta
> 
> But Ms Soft, mozzarella? Not parmesano?



Well, sure, you put the parm on too, but it's mozzarella that makes something "parmesan". I know - weird!!


----------



## panhype (May 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, sure, you put the parm on too, but it's mozzarella that makes something "parmesan". I know - weird!!


lol Not weird, as i put Emmenthal cheese on top. But i bread it with parmesano and also add some of it to the tomato sauce.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I cook at home all of the time and one of our faves is My homemade Chicken Parmesan with Vegies, Steamed Broccoli and Garlic Texas Toast and a nice big glass of Iced Tea.


***************************************************

​CHICKEN PRIMAVERA 
(Sorry for mix-up) 

3 lg. skinless, boneless chicken breasts (cut up in bite sized pieces)
2 sm. cloves garlic, peeled, mashed
1/2 stick butter
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/3 c. dairy sour cream
1/3 c. fresh grated Parmesan cheese
4 cups Pasta (any favorite)
1 cup Carrots (diced)
1 cup green peas (fresh or frozen)
1 cup broccoli (cut small)
Dash of paprika (optional) 

Saute the chicken in the butter and garlic. Add the carrots and broccoli and cook until tender. Add the sour cream, oregano and the parmisan cheese and simmer on Low for 15 minutes. Add the peas.

Cook pasta until it is El-Dente (still a bit firm). Drain and mix with Chicken mixture.

Serve alone or with your favorite bread.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok Im about to play pic catchup again. Sorry for the delays...

I was craving chicken salad sandwiches with tons of mayo. I added in some garlic green olives to it and wow what a great taste it had...







This is all ingredients prior to the mayo. Chicken, olives, celery, onion, salt&pepper...





After mayo is added...





Sandwich served on toasted wheat bread with Ruffles Plain chips


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 1, 2007)

I absolutely love shake and bake chicken using boneless, skinless chicken thighs...(excuse the dirty stove top, I was slopping food around. LOL)





Chicken when done baking...





Mashed potatoes with tons of butter...





Creamed corn....





Stove top stuffing...





Baked biscuits stuffed with honey ham and swiss cheese and topped with butter, italian seasoning and parmesan cheese....





Plate served and ate the entire plate served...LOL


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 1, 2007)

Had a huge memorial day bbq with about 25 friends who joined us here at my house. Including Debbie aka wigglebootieee who was here visiting from Kansas City....
I bbq'd over 50 lbs of steaks, pork steaks, burgers, hotdogs, beef ribs and pork ribs.
Also made homemade potato salad, pasta salad, mac n cheese, shredded pork meat, shredded beef, corn tortillas, broccoli dip, fruit platter, veggie platter, cheese dip, 7 layer dip, garlic bread, brownies, chips, homemade salsa and a few other goodies.
Enjoy the pics...


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 1, 2007)

One of my fav meals in the world is my famous homemade cheese and sauce covered pork burritos with fideo and refried beans...





Shredded pork that I cook in my crock pot all day with onion, peppers...





Fideo aka vermicelli made with tomato sauce, cumin, onions, peppers...





refried beans with loads of cheese...





The finished product...Pork burrito with cheese and sauce over it!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 1, 2007)

And heres what Im eating right now while I was posting all these pics...

Toasted wheat bread with honey ham, oven roasted turkey, mayo, cilantro, onion, tomato, avocado, salad italian spritz on it with salt and pepper...
Some sliced strawberries, a vlasic dill pickle and some huge garlic olives...
And some Ruffles chips.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2007)

_*faint*_

Patty....damn! Thanks for sharing those pics. I am famished now.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG Patty... I need a bite of all of that right now! The pork burrito plate would really hit the spot tonight. 

50 pounds of just meat, plus all those salads ect.... I dont think I have the stamina left in me to cook that much food. You are amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

Major cravings for those pork burritos!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Patty's food pics = almost better than sex


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

Chicken stir-fry over rice, with steamed dumplings and homemade pork egg rolls.  

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm coming to your house for dinner, Fuzzy! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Chicken stir-fry over rice, with steamed dumplings and homemade pork egg rolls.



umm...will you send me some egg rolls..like pretty please? lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 2, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> One of my fav meals in the world is my famous homemade cheese and sauce covered pork burritos with fideo and refried beans...
> 
> 
> The finished product...Pork burrito with cheese and sauce over it!



I have pork in the crockpot as we speak. I have to have a pork burrito with cheese!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2007)

View attachment 6-2-07 cheesecakestrawb.jpg

Here is a bowl with that yummy cheesecake filling-in-a-tub and some fresh picked Jersey strawberries. ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2007)

View attachment 6-2-07 ice cream.jpg

We stopped for ice cream after our chinese lunch today. You want some, don't you?​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 20829
> 
> We stopped for ice cream after our chinese lunch today. You want some, don't you?​



Nope! I can't look at ice cream again for at least a week.. after I ate THIS. I took a dessert craving and a couple of hours ago I made a kind of banana split, with banana, neopolitan ice cream, tinned fruit cocktail, whipped up heavy cream, and some maple flavour syrup. It was VERY good, but it seemed to be never ending and I had to call on my son to finish it for me! Sorry it's not fancy looking, Im not the best at displaying food!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 20828
> 
> Here is a bowl with that yummy cheesecake filling-in-a-tub and some fresh picked Jersey strawberries. ​



I only like ultra dark red strawberries as they are usually the really sweet ripe ones. These strawberries all look that way, were they very good?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I only like ultra dark red strawberries as they are usually the really sweet ripe ones. These strawberries all look that way, were they very good?



Yup! Amazing really. So sweet.

And that was some sundae you made. It looked mighty pretty to me!


----------



## Michelle (Jun 3, 2007)

I just learned an important lesson. 

*"Do NOT visit this thread when you're on a 36 hour fast."* 

Oh my lord, this was a stupid thing for me to do. I can't eat until around noon tomorrow as I'm prepping for a medical procedure in the morning and I was doing fine until I came here.


----------



## panhype (Jun 3, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> ***************************************************
> 
> CHICKEN PRIMAVERA
> (Sorry for mix-up)
> ...



Hey.. - many thanks for taking the time and posting your recipe :eat2: Sounds interesting. Wouldn't have thought so far to add sour creme but i will try that soon, just to get some variation in my attempts


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 20829
> 
> We stopped for ice cream after our chinese lunch today. You want some, don't you?​



Yes, yes I do want that ice cream... and I want a bowl full like Rubys too!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 4, 2007)

Stewed chicken, rice & peas, steamed veggies and plaintains from local Jamaican takeout place.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is my birthday cake i had on Sunday. It was delicious!!!! White cake with peanut butter and chocolate icing. 

View attachment birthdayetc 045.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> Here is my birthday cake i had on Sunday. It was delicious!!!! White cake with peanut butter and chocolate icing.



ooooh that looks good! I did post some peanut butter iced cupcakes for you in the birthday cake thread.

Here's a direct link:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=458718&postcount=174


----------



## jamie (Jun 5, 2007)

From a couple of days ago..but I am still thinking about it. Justin made up some recipe to use some pretty eggplants we picked up at Fresh Market. It was creamy and rich and luscious...and delicious. I forgot to take a photo until I was sneaking back in there to get the leftovers. Eggplant, onions, tomatoes, garlic and a bunch of spices. Sigh..


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2007)

jamie said:


> From a couple of days ago..but I am still thinking about it. Justin made up some recipe to use some pretty eggplants we picked up at Fresh Market. It was creamy and rich and luscious...and delicious. I forgot to take a photo until I was sneaking back in there to get the leftovers. Eggplant, onions, tomatoes, garlic and a bunch of spices. Sigh..




Jamie! That looks positively...um....creamy and rich and luscious...and delicious!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 6, 2007)

Dinner from a couple of days ago. Steak, broccoli and cheese, mushrooms in gravy made from the steak drippings... it was sooo good. Also with dinner but not pictured a bowl of cantaloupe slices.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 6, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> Here is my birthday cake i had on Sunday. It was delicious!!!! White cake with peanut butter and chocolate icing.



Happy Belated Birthday! That cake looks divine.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2007)

Playing a little catch up with these two posts, and still wondering if I'm going to be able to find my camera charger. I'm down to 1.5 bars!!  

Here is dinner from the other night... a roast beef sandwich on a potato roll with mayo, and a bowl of Pasta Roni Angel Hair and Herbs. Horrible picture, I have to stop taking them in the living room... light is awful and the flash just ruins everything. 

View attachment P1020477.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2007)

And here is tonight's dinner. I decided to make sausage and potato soup again, but slightly different than my last time (in the step by step thread). 

This is in the pot, before I added the half and half... I'll try to snap a shot of it in the bowl in a bit. 

View attachment P1020481.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And here is tonight's dinner. I decided to make sausage and potato soup again, but slightly different than my last time (in the step by step thread).
> 
> This is in the pot, before I added the half and half... I'll try to snap a shot of it in the bowl in a bit.



MMMmmMMMM!!!! that soup...wow. I can't wait to see it with the half and half!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go Randi, all creamed up!  

It was YUMMMYYYY this time, way better than the first time I made it. 

I'd have another bowl, but I really need to get to bed. LOL 

View attachment P1020484.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here you go Randi, all creamed up!
> 
> It was YUMMMYYYY this time, way better than the first time I made it.
> 
> I'd have another bowl, but I really need to get to bed. LOL



Now THAT's the ticket!!! 

Save me some


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2007)

Savory Pork over Bowties, with french sliced beans 
(_and new place settings_) 

View attachment pork.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you ever tried it with sweet potato, AM? I've made a soup with sausage, sweet potato, half & half, and of course other ingredients, and it's marvelous. But not for everyone, because of the bit of sweetness in the sweet potato. Looks mouthwatering, that does.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here you go Randi, all creamed up!
> 
> It was YUMMMYYYY this time, way better than the first time I made it.
> 
> I'd have another bowl, but I really need to get to bed. LOL



Post Recipe Pls Thx!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Have you ever tried it with sweet potato, AM? I've made a soup with sausage, sweet potato, half & half, and of course other ingredients, and it's marvelous. But not for everyone, because of the bit of sweetness in the sweet potato. Looks mouthwatering, that does.



I don't like sweet potatoes, but I can see how if you did... that would be a nice variation.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Post Recipe Pls Thx!



Okay, will drop it over in the Everyday Recipes thread. 



ETA: Done! 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=461753


----------



## panhype (Jun 9, 2007)

jamie said:


> From a couple of days ago..but I am still thinking about it. Justin made up some recipe to use some pretty eggplants we picked up at Fresh Market. It was creamy and rich and luscious...and delicious. I forgot to take a photo until I was sneaking back in there to get the leftovers. Eggplant, onions, tomatoes, garlic and a bunch of spices. Sigh..


Looks totally niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Jun 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Playing a little catch up with these two posts, and still wondering if I'm going to be able to find my camera charger. I'm down to 1.5 bars!!
> 
> Here is dinner from the other night... a roast beef sandwich on a potato roll with mayo, and a bowl of Pasta Roni Angel Hair and Herbs. Horrible picture, I have to stop taking them in the living room... light is awful and the flash just ruins everything.



Ha ha.. kool shot nonetheless. Love the laptop-pattern tablecloth


----------



## panhype (Jun 9, 2007)

Sometimes i'm getting more adventurous and mix foods people wouldn't combine normally.
So i had cauliflower in soy sauce and cauliflower (cold) with roquefort (cheese). Ok, you have to be in the mood for that. But then it's nice :eat1: 

View attachment Cauliflower-Contrasts_SW.jpg


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 9, 2007)

It was an easy dinner last night.
I made cheesy baked potato hamburger helper, mayonnaise salad and I broiled some onion bagels with butter, garlic powder and cream cheese! YUM!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 9, 2007)

Im the Taco Queen. We have them at least once a week. 
This was taco night with some spanish rice!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 9, 2007)

Ordered some Thai Food tonight...It was kung pao chicken but of course I added in some crunchy noodles and cashews too.
Also ordered fried wontons and it came with an eggroll and salad with some type of egg yolk dressing.


----------



## panhype (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok.. staying with the simple and spicy stuff - after Patty didn't invite me to some HOT-ASS Mexican dinner  - so i made Tagliatelle with Gorgonzola. Was faster anyway than jumping into a plane to Cali  

View attachment Tagliatelle-Gorgonzola_SW.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ok.. staying with the simple and spicy stuff - after Patty didn't invite me to some HOT-ASS Mexican dinner  - so i made Tagliatelle with Gorgonzola. Was faster anyway than jumping into a plane to Cali



What is that yummy stuff in the back? Pita bread?

Oh, and what is the recipe for that gorgonzola sauce? Looks delish!


----------



## panhype (Jun 11, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> What is that yummy stuff in the back? Pita bread?
> 
> Oh, and what is the recipe for that gorgonzola sauce? Looks delish!



Yes, it's pita bread. It's pre-baked (?) so i throw it ontop of the toaster first and then into a pan with hot oil just for a few seconds. Recent discovery but i got quite addicted. Quite amazing actually since i normally prefer fresh bread.

Ok, with the Gorgonzola sauce. I can give you only rough quantities and i'll use 'tablespoons' as entity cause i'm too tired now to convert from the metrical system. It all depends anyway on how strong the flavor of your Gorgonzola is. And on your personal liking.

One portion !

1 tsp olive oil
3-4 tsp streaky bacon, chopped into very small pieces
1 glove of garlic
3-4 tsp mild Gorgonzola
2-3 tsp (clotted) cream
Tabasco (or Hot West Indian Chili Sauce)
Salt

Heat up the oil (medium heat) and add the bacon. Squeeze the garlic glove into it and reduce the heat. Crumble the gorgonzola (by using a fork) and add it. Needs frequent stirring otherwise it will stick. Add the cream, keep stirring till the sauce gets a smooth texture. Season with tabasco and salt to your liking. Preparation takes about as long as boiling your pasta (10 mins).

Bon appetite !


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2007)

Patty, in God's name woman, take pity and adopt me! Ok, Im older than you, but... adopt me anyway!! 

Panhype that cauliflower in soysauce looks great, could I have that recipe please. I got all the ingredients for the fish in tarragon with chopped up gherkins etc, except I cant find fish to suit just now. I was rather spoiled by having a fish van that came round our street twice a week and his fish was fresh from the market that morning. Unfortunately he retired recently, and nobody was interested in taking his business over. I CANNOT eat supermarket frish no matter how fresh they say it is. It always smells fishy to me. So, til I get to the fishmonger I know that has good fish, I'll have to wait. Ive eaten so many of the gherkins I'll have to buy more :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a few pics to post here. Saturday's dinner - sliced pork loin with red peppers in black bean sauce, with boiled rice. Sunday's lunch and dinner.. Chinese shrimp fried rice made with Saturday's leftover rice. Tonight's dinner - made more Chinese fried rice with the last of the rice, and had the rest of the pork loin steaks with orange pepper, onion, beansprouts and a homemade lemon/ginger/chilli sauce. 

The strange dessert is a pic I thought Id deleted. Saturday night I had a craving for something very sweet, so I fried two bananas in butter, sugar and malibu rum. Then had them with raspberry ripple ice cream, m&ms and caramel sauce  The pic came out strange looking, was taken late at night under a lamp. 

Lastly, I HAD to buy this bottle of Cider as it was named after me! 

View attachment porkredpepperblackbeansauce.JPG


View attachment chineseshrimpfriedrice.JPG


View attachment lemongingerpork.JPG


View attachment malibubananas.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

Classic Shake-n-Bake Chicken, with mashed taters and gravy, sweet corn-on-the-cob, green beans with sliced almonds, and fresh french bread. 

View attachment chick.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> The strange dessert is a pic I thought Id deleted. Saturday night I had a craving for something very sweet, so I fried two bananas in butter, sugar and malibu rum. Then had them with raspberry ripple ice cream, m&ms and caramel sauce  The pic came out strange looking, was taken late at night under a lamp.



That pic is a trip!!! hheheheh. M&Ms and bananas...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Classic Shake-n-Bake Chicken, with mashed taters and gravy, sweet corn-on-the-cob, green beans with sliced almonds, and fresh french bread.



Yup, yup, all of that. Just hold the green beans please.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here you go Randi, all creamed up!
> 
> It was YUMMMYYYY this time, way better than the first time I made it.
> 
> I'd have another bowl, but I really need to get to bed. LOL



Wow...that looks so delicious. Nothing like a hearty soup to make me feel happy!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, yup, all of that. Just hold the green beans please.



Mree just likes a good home cooked meal.  With or without the beans.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Mree just likes a good home cooked meal.  With or without the beans.



Yes, yes, yes.... yummy comfort foods. Mmmmmm.

I didn't get to make dinner tonight, so I'm dreaming of good home cookin.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2007)

Tonight's dinner:







sauteed yellow squash/tomatos, refried beans with a Mexican cheese (can't remember the name of it) on top, with center loin pork chops. The sauce is a strange combo of teriyaki/barbecque, sliced onions & bay leaves. It somehow works. I brown the chops, then dump all the ingredients in a crockpot.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm on a zucchini/yellow squash kick. Just can't get enough of it. Had it with corn on the cob, and two veggie burgers.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to a KFC focus group last week and surprise, surprise, I developed a craving. I also must admit I like instant mashed potatos with topped with chemically composed gravy. Must be a weakness for MSG.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2007)

A sandwich with a gazillion different Italian cold cuts on it. From a local deli and quite a steal at $3.50. The photo below is only half the sandwich!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 13, 2007)

We had a lovely takeout dinner tonight from a place called Lemongrass, who makes "Contemporary Asian Cuisine." 
Mr. Habit had Ginger and Basil Sensation, which is stir-fried chicken with ginger and fresh basil in a mild soy sauce served over jasmine rice:





With slices of ginger bigger than my thumb!:





I had Coconut Fried Rice, which is stir-fried large shrimp, eggs, onion, green peas, carrot, raisins (without for mine), pineapple and coconut milk, also served over jasmine rice. Check out the pile of sauteed coconut on top:





aaaaaaaand a close up for Randi  :





All in all, it was impressive. Best served hot, though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> ...aaaaaaaand a close up for Randi  :



   I had to laugh! I got all excited when I saw you zoomed in and _then_ I read the caption! I think it's too soon to rep ya but I am gonna try!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> We had a lovely takeout dinner tonight from a place called Lemongrass, who makes "Contemporary Asian Cuisine."
> Mr. Habit had Ginger and Basil Sensation, which is stir-fried chicken with ginger and fresh basil in a mild soy sauce served over jasmine rice:
> 
> 
> ...



oh my that Coconut fried rice looks wonderful, I want some now!


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Patty, in God's name woman, take pity and adopt me! Ok, Im older than you, but... adopt me anyway!!
> 
> Panhype that cauliflower in soysauce looks great, could I have that recipe please. I got all the ingredients for the fish in tarragon with chopped up gherkins etc, except I cant find fish to suit just now. I was rather spoiled by having a fish van that came round our street twice a week and his fish was fresh from the market that morning. Unfortunately he retired recently, and nobody was interested in taking his business over. I CANNOT eat supermarket frish no matter how fresh they say it is. It always smells fishy to me. So, til I get to the fishmonger I know that has good fish, I'll have to wait. Ive eaten so many of the gherkins I'll have to buy more :eat2:



You're lucky to have (or have had, and hopefully will again) a fish van to buy fresh fish from. I agree with you on the supermarket fish; the fish I get from there is never fresh and frequently smells fishy. There are high-end grocery stores in So Cal, but none are nearer than an hour or so away . We have to settle for as-close-to-fresh-as-possible fish.

How was your Katy cider? I love cider.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 15, 2007)

Risible said:


> You're lucky to have (or have had, and hopefully will again) a fish van to buy fresh fish from. I agree with you on the supermarket fish; the fish I get from there is never fresh and frequently smells fishy. There are high-end grocery stores in So Cal, but none are nearer than an hour or so away . We have to settle for as-close-to-fresh-as-possible fish.
> 
> How was your Katy cider? I love cider.



Ugh to fishy fish  . My Katy cider was really nice! It was quite crisp and not toooo dry, good flavour. Cider is really being promoted hard here now on TV as THE drink, after many years of it being unfashionable. I've always loved it though! Now theyre advertising it as to be drunk over lots of ice and in the adverts it looks soooo sparkly and refreshing. Apparently it's working too, bar sales of cider have increased hugely.


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2007)

Tonight's dinner...
Chicken & pork kabobs with potatoes, green & red peppers. White rice with a little butter & salt and peas. It's a big plate and it was filled. Ate every bit, I'm STUFFED. :eat2: 





Horrible picture, it was taken with my cell phone. I can't wait until my new digital camera comes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 16, 2007)

This has been day after day of eating out, with me forgetting to bring a camera. :huh:


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...
> Panhype that cauliflower in soysauce looks great, could I have that recipe please. I got all the ingredients for the fish in tarragon with chopped up gherkins etc, except I cant find fish to suit just now. I was rather spoiled by having a fish van that came round our street twice a week and his fish was fresh from the market that morning. Unfortunately he retired recently, and nobody was interested in taking his business over. I CANNOT eat supermarket frish no matter how fresh they say it is. It always smells fishy to me. So, til I get to the fishmonger I know that has good fish, I'll have to wait. Ive eaten so many of the gherkins I'll have to buy more :eat2:



Hmm, that sounds quite like a story (the fish). I remember years ago somebody (who had the insider knowledge) told me that Berlin is getting a fish shipment once per week, every Thursday. So it was a good idea to buy fish either on Thursday evenings or Friday  Maybe that has changed now (would think so). And i buy fish in the supermarket but only after scanning it thoroughly through the glass of the vitrine. Then again my standards might be lower, i just would hate if the fish wouldn't have a firm texture.

Anyways, will work on your recipe later today


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have a few pics to post here. Saturday's dinner - sliced pork loin with red peppers in black bean sauce, with boiled rice. ...
> 
> Lastly, I HAD to buy this bottle of Cider as it was named after me!



That looks PARTICULARLY nice. Together with the cider


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 16, 2007)

volatile said:


> Tonight's dinner...
> Chicken & pork kabobs with potatoes, green & red peppers. White rice with a little butter & salt and peas. It's a big plate and it was filled. Ate every bit, I'm STUFFED. :eat2:
> 
> 
> Horrible picture, it was taken with my cell phone. I can't wait until my new digital camera comes.



Very nice, volatile!!!  Thanks for sharing, hope you keep snapping when you get the camera. 



Meanwhile, I can't find my battery charger so pics have been few and far between. 

So sad.


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2007)

volatile said:


> Tonight's dinner...
> Chicken & pork kabobs with potatoes, green & red peppers. White rice with a little butter & salt and peas. It's a big plate and it was filled. Ate every bit, I'm STUFFED. :eat2:
> ....
> Horrible picture, it was taken with my cell phone. I can't wait until my new digital camera comes.



Could have that for breakfast now  Well, late breakfast. Pic ain't that bad, i'd wish my cell phone would take such good photos. And what's up with these keyboards on the pics recently? Everybody eating by the computer ??


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice, volatile!!!  Thanks for sharing, hope you keep snapping when you get the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its time for you to buy a replacement charger.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 16, 2007)

panhype said:


> Could have that for breakfast now  Well, late breakfast. Pic ain't that bad, i'd wish my cell phone would take such good photos. And what's up with these keyboards on the pics recently? Everybody eating by the computer ??



Admission - yes most evenings I eat dinner at my keyboard! I don't have a table and chairs, so it's the most comfortable place, given that my belly stole my lap long ago! 

Re- what you said about the fish in Berlin... fishing boats don't go out on a Sunday here, so I would never buy fish on a Monday. Fishmonger shops (few and far between now) are closed on Mondays anyway. I bet most younger people haven't noticed that (they buy everything in the supermarket though, that's why the fish vans and fishmonger shops are dying out).


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2007)

This a really simple to make dish (again). I'm using g (grams) - must say this non-metrical stuff is killing me. What do you use here? Ounce? Pound? Is the English and the American pound (for mass) the same? Questions over questions...
Here's a site for conversions.

Serves 4 !

500 g ground meat
olive oil
100 g onions
2-3 garlic gloves
1 cup broth
4 tablespoons tomato ketchup
4 tablespoons soy sauce (Kikoman)

1 cauliflower (mid sized, approx 500 g)

salt, pepper, chinese seasoning (eventually "5 Spices Mix")

.........................................................................
Cut the green off your cauliflower, break it up into little pieces and wash those. Cook the cauliflower till it's half done - preferredly in a way like i described here - and put it aside.

Heat up the oil and fry the meat. After a few mins add the chopped onions and mashed garlic. When the meat's done, add ketchup, broth, soy sauce and spices. Reduce the heat, add a cover and keep simmering it for 10 mins. Then add the cauliflower and keep simmering it for another 5-8 mins. Best thing is to sample a piece of cauliflower for making sure it's done.

Note: Try to avoid overcooking the cauliflower - tastes so much better !!!

Best with basmati rice.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I think its time for you to buy a replacement charger.



I just did!  I hope it works, it's not from the manufacturer... just aftermarket. We'll see!


----------



## volatile (Jun 16, 2007)

panhype said:


> Could have that for breakfast now  Well, late breakfast. Pic ain't that bad, i'd wish my cell phone would take such good photos. And what's up with these keyboards on the pics recently? Everybody eating by the computer ??




lol it's the most comfortable spot in my house. Plus i like checking the boards when I get home from work. I'm a multi-tasker.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 16, 2007)

panhype said:


> Could have that for breakfast now  Well, late breakfast. Pic ain't that bad, i'd wish my cell phone would take such good photos. And what's up with these keyboards on the pics recently? Everybody eating by the computer ??




I eat dinner at my keyboard every single night... lol  I'm just often nice enough to snap the picture when the plate is still in the kitchen.


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Admission - yes most evenings I eat dinner at my keyboard! I don't have a table and chairs, so it's the most comfortable place, given that my belly stole my lap long ago!
> 
> Re- what you said about the fish in Berlin... fishing boats don't go out on a Sunday here, so I would never buy fish on a Monday. Fishmonger shops (few and far between now) are closed on Mondays anyway. I bet most younger people haven't noticed that (they buy everything in the supermarket though, that's why the fish vans and fishmonger shops are dying out).



Found that interesting. I have table and chairs but, unless i'm having visitors, i usually eat at my .... computer 

(fishing boats) Berlin' s so far off the sea... And too urban for having fish vans, ice vans etc. Just researched a bit, what's totally ruling the market here now is Nile perch (Viktoria Barsch called here)... surely a crucial product. But after the stupid overfishing in the traditional places fish got that expensive, so Nile perch indeed provides good quality for an affordable price. Still way more expensive than pork or chicken. But i love fish, so WTH !


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 16, 2007)

my version of the wedge salad - iceberg, blue cheese, tomatoes, crispy bacon crumbles, cucumbers, fresh ground pepper






and a selection from the grill 

shrimp, tenderloin, squash, and corn.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 16, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> my version of the wedge salad - iceberg, blue cheese, tomatoes, crispy bacon crumbles, cucumbers, fresh ground pepper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you. That looks amazing!! You torture me! 

I went to the farmers market today and they had a few things (almost nothing). I was SO bummed. I thought for sure they'd have strawberries at least.

Oh btw, I love that you had a craving for the wedge, and then you made it happen!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 16, 2007)

EP, you may see a few copy-cat pics after this! I am now _aching_ for a wedge salad, plus the rest of your meal!  YUM!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 16, 2007)

panhype said:


> This a really simple to make dish (again). I'm using g (grams) - must say this non-metrical stuff is killing me. What do you use here? Ounce? Pound? Is the English and the American pound (for mass) the same? Questions over questions...
> Here's a site for conversions.
> 
> Serves 4 !
> ...



Thanks for this recipe, I think I'll try it this week. The UK is metric although its rather confusing. I am 43 and was only ever taught metric at school , then I left school and everything in real life was imperial measurements. So I had to re-learn all those. Then about seven years ago the EU lost patience with the UK (about time) and we were made to change all weights and measurments to metric by law. So, yes, we are metric, and I buy minced beef in 500g packs, so thats fine! Confusingly though, distance signs are still in miles on the roads, and mileometers in cars are miles too. With being online too, I'm getting pretty good at converting weights into pounds, stones, and kilos.  I don't know if UK pound is the same as US, I only know the US gallon is smaller than the UK one.  

ps. I only EVER use basmati rice, I don't like any others!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 16, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> my version of the wedge salad - iceberg, blue cheese, tomatoes, crispy bacon crumbles, cucumbers, fresh ground pepper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow...that plate of grilled goodies just made my mouth squirt..!!!


----------



## Michelle (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh man, EP, that is like almost the dinner of perfection. If I could, which I can't with this cast, I'd drive to the store right now and buy the ingredients to duplicate it. Randi's line "you torture me" is doubly true in my case. Your pictures are mouth-watering and I'd send some rep to you for them, but I can't right now.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 17, 2007)

Michelle, O.O.H, SVS :bow: 

Thanks... 

I will admit it was a great meal--- the salad was the craving, and it hit the spot. 

I almost wrapped the shrimp in bacon, but for once had some restraint.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 17, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh man, EP, that is like almost the dinner of perfection. If I could, which I can't with this cast, I'd drive to the store right now and buy the ingredients to duplicate it. Randi's line "you torture me" is doubly true in my case. Your pictures are mouth-watering and I'd send some rep to you for them, but I can't right now.



Michelle, ouch! Sorry about your ankle. If I lived nearby I would bring you groceries and cook some meals for you!!

Or, I'd have the groceries delivered and then I'd cook some meals for you. Yeah, I think that's more likely


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is my dinner... to go with a night of thread avoidance. Ahh, the nice safe Foodee Board.

Tonight was Pasta Roni (parmesan) but I wanted to jazz it up a little, so I added peas and crumbled bacon. Yum! 

View attachment P1020501.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 18, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> my version of the wedge salad - iceberg, blue cheese, tomatoes, crispy bacon crumbles, cucumbers, fresh ground pepper
> and a selection from the grill
> shrimp, tenderloin, squash, and corn.



I had a wedge salad last night too...SOOOO good. It's like dessert, practically. Yours looked better!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2007)

We had a lasagne dinner, but I forgot pictures. :doh: But here is dessert:

Father's Day Request: Devil's Food Cake with White Foofy frosting! 

View attachment cake.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 18, 2007)

liz (DI-VA) said:


> I had a wedge salad last night too...SOOOO good. It's like dessert, practically. Yours looked better!


 
Oh yes... the wedge, I still remember my first :blush: ( hole in the wall seafood restaurant backwater Louisiana) I get a excited when I see it on a menu, and crave sometimes to distraction. It is the best use of a head of lettuce ever.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> We had a lasagne dinner, but I forgot pictures. :doh: But here is dessert:
> 
> Father's Day Request: Devil's Food Cake with White Foofy frosting!



OMG, love the plates!

Does anyone wish they had space and money for a whole bunch of different servingware for seasons and special occasions?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> OMG, love the plates!
> 
> Does anyone wish they had space and money for a whole bunch of different servingware for seasons and special occasions?



*raises hand*

That would be me. Plus I want really neat serving plates to make my food look better! (you know, like the asymmetrical ones with little compartments?)But I need to get my house in order before I'm allowing myself to get anything new.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, since I've been showing more everyday foods, Mrs. Fuzzy has wanted even more plates, serving dishes, and placemats. :huh: 
I think I've created a monster.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2007)

Grilled Chicken, pork-n-beans, corn, and pasta salad 

View attachment chick.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jun 21, 2007)

First picture posted here and I would like to say I would like to scream and pluck out a few hairs. I am so computer dumb, and I swear I am trying..lol. I cannot seem to resize the nice close up I had of the intact pork roast, and I downloaded that IrfanView thing. With my old Microsoft photo editor, I at least could do this simple task..sigh.

Anyway, this was last nights dinner. Note the potato peelings on the side..no extra charge. Those are cheesy taters..the cheese being whipping cream. They also have Lawry's season salt, dill and a lil Franks Red Hot sauce. The salad was just spinach, tomato and onion. 

This was the first roast I ever cooked on my little own:batting: . It was gorgeous, if I do say so myself!


*eta....damn...I got it too small..and this looks much better...bigger..heh 

View attachment 156.JPG


----------



## panhype (Jun 21, 2007)

This looks really nice, Ms State. And i'm sure it tasted so *makes an entry on his list of places to 'fly in' when touring the US *

And you know that: Many of us are our own fiercest critics


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> First picture posted here and I would like to say I would like to scream and pluck out a few hairs. I am so computer dumb, and I swear I am trying..lol. I cannot seem to resize the nice close up I had of the intact pork roast, and I downloaded that IrfanView thing. With my old Microsoft photo editor, I at least could do this simple task..sigh.
> 
> Anyway, this was last nights dinner. Note the potato peelings on the side..no extra charge. Those are cheesy taters..the cheese being whipping cream. They also have Lawry's season salt, dill and a lil Franks Red Hot sauce. The salad was just spinach, tomato and onion.
> 
> ...




Looks darn tasty to me! I love roast pork!!

Feel free to send me pics so I can size them for you, if it would be a help. PM me for my email addy.

Also, shooting the plates (individually) close up helps (is there a macro setting on your camera?)

Now I want pork and taters!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, this is a rerun of the other night, with a different pasta (I think this must not look any good to anyone, but hey... it's what I ate!)

And below.... my coconut cake.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  

View attachment P1020503.jpg


View attachment P1020508.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, this is a rerun of the other night, with a different pasta (I think this must not look any good to anyone, but hey... it's what I ate!)
> 
> And below.... my coconut cake.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Actually, it does look good to me. What's in it? Is it ham? or pancetta? Ah, I see upthread that it's bacon. Nice! 

I would prefer frozen peas o canned, but I am proud to see something green on your plate!! 

And I think you should be cheering the milk, more than the cake, since you had milk scarcity issues!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, it does look good to me. What's in it? Is it ham? or pancetta? Ah, I see upthread that it's bacon. Nice!
> 
> I would prefer frozen peas o canned, but I am proud to see something green on your plate!!
> 
> And I think you should be cheering the milk, more than the cake, since you had milk scarcity issues!!



I've taken to affectionately calling it "poor man's carbonara"... lol  It's pretty good! I've been using a whole small can of peas... I think a half would do fine, it's a bit pea heavy. But you're right... peas are the most green I ever get, and I'm fairly sure they don't even count. LOL 

And you're right... I totally snubbed the milk, when it was the KEY to the experience!


----------



## panhype (Jun 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've taken to affectionately calling it "poor man's carbonara"... lol  It's pretty good! I've been using a whole small can of peas... I think a half would do fine, it's a bit pea heavy. But you're right... peas are the most green I ever get, and I'm fairly sure they don't even count. LOL
> 
> And you're right... I totally snubbed the milk, when it was the KEY to the experience!



The pasta has totally my attention, AnnMarie (I'm not that much a sweeties person). And the peas/bacon combo is a classic anyway (hopefully i don't sound like 'Mr-Know-It-All', you are a way more advanced cook anyway). It looks pretty similar to the "Spaghetti Telefono" i posted a while ago, and i am using the whole load of peas as well, but making a huge portion, with 3/4s or so of it (when i don't have guests) ending up in the freezer waiting for the weeks to come. Just to give an idea.


----------



## volatile (Jun 22, 2007)

That coconut cake looks amazingly good. It's a shame I'm trying to drop a little weight otherwise I would ask for the recipe.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 22, 2007)

volatile said:


> That coconut cake looks amazingly good. It's a shame I'm trying to drop a little weight otherwise I would ask for the recipe.



She mentioned it was a Pepperidge Farm cake which means it's as close as your supermarket freezer! Or as far, since you are trying to abstain


----------



## volatile (Jun 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> She mentioned it was a Pepperidge Farm cake which means it's as close as your supermarket freezer! Or as far, since you are trying to abstain



Ahhh. The temptation! 
I may have to splurge this weekend.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2007)

Tonight I had one of my favourites. I don't know how to spell the name of this as it was someone cooked it for me 20 yrs ago and I never thought to ask. It sounds like "Kollisvarry" and I was told it's Hungarian. Anyway, it's smoked sausage sliced and put in a dish with lots of shredded white cabbage, paprika powder and heavy cream. Then cooked in the micro for ten mins. I had it with my favourite rocket, and some pickled beetroot. :eat2: I'm having some Haagen-Dazs Belgian Chocolate ice cream now, not taking a pic as I'm having it straight out the tub


----------



## panhype (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, "Kollisvarry" sounds quite Hungarian to me  - don't speak any Hungarian though. The only word i know is "Gulasz"  Anyways, looks turbo delicious and you could send me a plate right over. It's interesting to see btw that beetroot is slowly getting trendy. A few hyped restaurants here are offering dishes with it. And even in Greece i had excellent beetroot, not in touristy places though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I had one of my favourites. I don't know how to spell the name of this as it was someone cooked it for me 20 yrs ago and I never thought to ask. It sounds like "Kollisvarry" and I was told it's Hungarian. Anyway, it's *smoked sausage *sliced and put in a dish with lots of shredded white *cabbage*, *paprika* powder and *heavy cream*. Then cooked in the micro for ten mins. I had it with my favourite rocket, and some pickled beetroot. :eat2: I'm having some Haagen-Dazs Belgian Chocolate ice cream now, not taking a pic as I'm having it straight out the tub



Its kinda hard to find what that recipe is called, when the four ingredients above are nearly in EVERY hungarian recipe. 

I needs to get me some of that hungarian paprika...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2007)

panhype said:


> Yep, "Kollisvarry" sounds quite Hungarian to me  - don't speak any Hungarian though. The only word i know is "Gulasz"  Anyways, looks turbo delicious and you could send me a plate right over. It's interesting to see btw that beetroot is slowly getting trendy. A few hyped restaurants here are offering dishes with it. And even in Greece i had excellent beetroot, not in touristy places though.



Hey you're only an hour's cheap flight away, you hop on over here and I'll make you a plateful! Thats really funny about beetroot being trendy. It has always been eaten in the UK, sold in jars pickled and sliced.. and probably looked down on by food snobs lol. I love it though. I also like pickled red cabbage which is sold the same way, but chose beetroot tonight as I was already eating cabbage. 
I don't like beetroot that isn't pickled, my mum has always eaten it that way but I think its yucky.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2007)

Agreed. I prefer pickled beetroot. 

Tonight's meal is inspired by Ruby's Hungarian fare. Here is my attempt at Chicken Paprikash ( over egg noodles with steamed broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower) 

View attachment pap.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2007)

That looks yummy, the vegetables are all so bright, I want cauliflower now!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 23, 2007)

panhype said:


> ...Anyways, looks turbo delicious...



I couldn't resist commenting - I LOVE THAT! "turbo delicious"!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 24, 2007)

WOO HOO..Finally Get to post a picture in my fav thread again!

This is sausage and rice. 2 boxes of Uncle Ben's Wild Rice Mushroom Recipe and smoked sausage cut up.


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I would prefer frozen peas o canned, but I am proud to see something green on your plate!!




Maybe I'm crazy but I much prefer canned peas over frozen ones.I hate most frozen peas but I love canned ones..maybe it's a texture thing.I actually like the mushy texture of canned peas.


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2007)

More from the fast and spicy department. Seared chicken breasts. The sauce i made in the same pan, just added cream, leftover wine (yep, that does happen here lol) plus spices. The salad is Lollo Biondo plus some fried Halloumi. 

View attachment ChickenBreasts-au-naturale_SW.jpg


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Its kinda hard to find what that recipe is called, when the four ingredients above are nearly in EVERY hungarian recipe.


LOL the only other 'Hungarian' tagged recipe (besides gulash) that i have is Hungarian Kohlrabi (turnip). Again the same style. But maybe it's just the recipe authors who are bringing that idea into circulation. While one should give Hungary the benefit of doubt  i mean considering the history of that country and its various influences i'm sure they have lots of different delicious dishes.


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I couldn't resist commenting - I LOVE THAT! "turbo delicious"!


 And the next level will be turbo turbo delicious. And so on.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 25, 2007)

Pan, your chicken and sauce look yummy.

What better way to note my 1000th post than posting a photo in the food thread? 

Tonight's meal - a salad inspired by EP's wedge above, except mine is not a wedge. It has fresh mushrooms, roma tomatoes, real bacon, croutons, red onion slices, cottage cheese and some blue cheese dressing. I've been craving salad lately and I also had this for breakfast this morning. It's really, really yummy.

Unfortunately, I seemed to have a smudge on my lense and I didn't get a good, clear photo. But here it is. Tomorrow it will be this salad and watermelon.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Pan, your chicken and sauce look yummy.
> 
> What better way to note my 1000th post than posting a photo in the food thread?
> 
> ...




Yay! We get your 1000th post! In honor of that, I would like to steal your bacon.


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Michelle, congrats to the 1000th post :bow: So... after SVS has stolen your bacon, i'll steel the rest of your salad. I GOT MY OWN BACON  And your salad looks exactly what i need now :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 26, 2007)

Look at what I'm eating. Pizza from my favorite place on Staten Island and my (now) my second favorite in all of NYC. She doesn't live here anymore nor do I, but I'm much, much closer to S.I. than she is. 

View attachment Photo 38.jpg


----------



## wistful (Jun 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Look at what I'm eating. Pizza from my favorite place on Staten Island and my (now) my second favorite in all of NYC. She doesn't live here anymore nor do I, but I'm much, much closer to S.I. than she is.



How very vicious of you!! Oh Nunzio's how I miss you so!! Is there an anti-rep button somewhere around this place??? Enjoy it though I really am jealous!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 27, 2007)

be prepared to hump your screen.

hot, gooey, leaves-your-lips-lickably-sweet, deep fried oreos.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> be prepared to hump your screen.
> 
> hot, gooey, leaves-your-lips-lickably-sweet, deep fried oreos.



Sooooo... where the heck do I get me some? Hmmm? 
PS: I was wonderin' if there'd be a money shot. :eat1:


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2007)

Usually i'm quite the traditionalist wanting one hot meal each day. But now i went to this place selling Italian and French specialty goods. And spotted their homemade cream cheese spreads. Got me 3 different ones (2 of them look almost similar) and bought a French round loaf. Made some tzatziki, sliced a few tomatoes, chorizo and halloumi. There i was, no hot meal today. But it was way too much. 

View attachment Cream-cheese_SW.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2007)

panhype said:


> Usually i'm quite the traditionalist wanting one hot meal each day. But now i went to this place selling Italian and French specialty goods. And spotted their homemade cream cheese spreads. Got me 3 different ones (2 of them look almost similar) and bought a French round loaf. Made some tzatziki, sliced a few tomatoes, chorizo and halloumi. There i was, no hot meal today. But it was way too much.



omg that looks REALLY good!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 27, 2007)

panhype said:


> Usually i'm quite the traditionalist wanting one hot meal each day. But now i went to this place selling Italian and French specialty goods. And spotted their homemade cream cheese spreads. Got me 3 different ones (2 of them look almost similar) and bought a French round loaf. Made some tzatziki, sliced a few tomatoes, chorizo and halloumi. There i was, no hot meal today. But it was way too much.



Yummy that all looks very good. The halloumi looks wonderful. What was in the cream cheese, looks like maybe one is paprika flavour?


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 27, 2007)

panhype said:


> Usually i'm quite the traditionalist wanting one hot meal each day. But now i went to this place selling Italian and French specialty goods. And spotted their homemade cream cheese spreads. Got me 3 different ones (2 of them look almost similar) and bought a French round loaf. Made some tzatziki, sliced a few tomatoes, chorizo and halloumi. There i was, no hot meal today. But it was way too much.



Ooohh that looks so delish! I love having meals like that in the summer! So fresh and yummy.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> WOO HOO..Finally Get to post a picture in my fav thread again!
> 
> This is sausage and rice. 2 boxes of Uncle Ben's Wild Rice Mushroom Recipe and smoked sausage cut up.



Something easy for you to make Misty is getting Rice a roni spanish rice, add black beans, corn, peppers,chicken, and top with cheese...YUM ( I add crushed chilis to it for spice) Also, really good wrapped up in a tortilla shell with sour cream!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 28, 2007)

panhype said:


> Usually i'm quite the traditionalist wanting one hot meal each day. But now i went to this place selling Italian and French specialty goods. And spotted their homemade cream cheese spreads. Got me 3 different ones (2 of them look almost similar) and bought a French round loaf. Made some tzatziki, sliced a few tomatoes, chorizo and halloumi. There i was, no hot meal today. But it was way too much.



I love your lil Fud Scenarios. They're so cute.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2007)

pizza and an awesome beer. so good. you can't see it, but my yuengling is frosty cold. :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> pizza and an awesome beer. so good. you can't see it, but my yuengling is frosty cold. :wubu:



SOUPY! Why are you doing this to me?! I want that, and I don't even like beer!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> SOUPY! Why are you doing this to me?! I want that, and I don't even like beer!



i don't really care for it either, but this one's good! so is most anything sam adams...they have a holiday brew...fezziwig's ale that has toffee and caramel and cinnamon undertones--wow. their summer ale is awesome, like it has lemonade in it, and i LOVE their cherry wheat (tastes like angel food cake!). plain beer, sam and yuengling is really all i like, and it all has to be ice cold!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't really care for it either, but this one's good! so is most anything sam adams...they have a holiday brew...fezziwig's ale that has toffee and caramel and cinnamon undertones--wow. their summer ale is awesome, like it has lemonade in it, and i LOVE their cherry wheat (tastes like angel food cake!). plain beer, sam and yuengling is really all i like, and it all has to be ice cold!



We seriously need to hang out.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> We seriously need to hang out.



DONE!!!

come labor day, dooooo eeeeeet!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> pizza and an awesome beer. so good. you can't see it, but my yuengling is frosty cold. :wubu:



Soupy, this is perfect. Absolutely perfect. That's my favorite beer (not that I drink beer much, but if I do, that's what I want!) and that pizza is gorgeous. And that's not something I say about pizza very often!


----------



## panhype (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> pizza and an awesome beer. so good. you can't see it, but my yuengling is frosty cold. :wubu:


Ha! Makes me quote the Genglish i saw in a German cartoon: "You know what good is"


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah, that was the best pizza i've had in ages...i thinly sliced fresh mozzarella, minced garlic, thin sliced salami, and some red sauce...cooked it till it bubbled...i'm impressed with myself!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2007)

I've shared this before, but it's my dinner from the other night... sausage soup!!  

View attachment P1020528.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yeah, that was the best pizza i've had in ages...i thinly sliced fresh mozzarella, minced garlic, thin sliced salami, and some red sauce...cooked it till it bubbled...i'm impressed with myself!



YOU MADE IT????????????????????????

ok, I am way more impressed with you than you could ever be!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've shared this before, but it's my dinner from the other night... sausage soup!!



i bought the stuff to make this today!! :eat1: 



SoVerySoft said:


> YOU MADE IT????????????????????????
> 
> ok, I am way more impressed with you than you could ever be!



haha, yes, all but the crust i did myself!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i bought the stuff to make this today!! :eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, yes, all but the crust i did myself!



OH yay!! I think you'll really like it, it's definitely become one of my new top 3 dinners. It's yum.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 29, 2007)

Tonight's dinner was spinach and ricotta cannelloni with rocket (arugula), cherry tomatoes, avocado, kiwi fruit, lemon juice as salad dressing, and a glass of cranberry and pomegranate juice. It was yummy and had seven of the 29 super foods in Ripley's thread yay, plus the pomegranate juice which is another new super food item. Just wish I could eat like this every day! 

View attachment rocket.JPG


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight's dinner was spinach and ricotta cannelloni with rocket (arugula), cherry tomatoes, avocado, kiwi fruit, lemon juice as salad dressing, and a glass of cranberry and pomegranate juice. It was yummy and had seven of the 29 super foods in Ripley's thread yay, plus the pomegranate juice which is another new super food item. Just wish I could eat like this every day!



THAT is a very yummy looking dinner. I am not too big on arugula( in large doses ), but you made it look divine with the tomatoes.:eat2: 

Two thumbs up


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 29, 2007)

Soup --- the pizza looks delish! Can I have some?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight's dinner was spinach and ricotta cannelloni with rocket (arugula), cherry tomatoes, avocado, kiwi fruit, lemon juice as salad dressing, and a glass of cranberry and pomegranate juice. It was yummy and had seven of the 29 super foods in Ripley's thread yay, plus the pomegranate juice which is another new super food item. Just wish I could eat like this every day!



So sad that I could not rep you for this. What a treat to see something so tempting and so good for you at the same time!


----------



## panhype (Jun 30, 2007)

Um, certainly no 7 super foods in here. But it was _fast n spicy_... do i ever post something else? Hmm, very occasionally. Maybe! 

I have posted those turbo turbo delicious Merguez sausages before, the difference this time are the raw onions + fresh basil, together with fried potatoes n grated cheese. This thingy on the right side is pita bread which looks different this time - cause my oil can fell onto it  

View attachment Merguez-#2_SW.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2007)

Today's lunch was the same salad as with last night's dinner, since I enjoyed it so much, but this time I had cold prawns with it (shrimp) and I made up some prawn cocktail sauce. 

Tonight's dinner was pork in black bean sauce with peppers and water chestnuts, and thin chinese egg noodles. It was nice but not delicious. I wasn't really in the mood for pork but noticed the chops had to be used by today. Think some strawberry cheesecake ice cream is in order now  

View attachment prawns.JPG


View attachment noodle.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2007)

panhype said:


> Um, certainly no 7 super foods in here. But it was _fast n spicy_... do i ever post something else? Hmm, very occasionally. Maybe!
> 
> I have posted those turbo turbo delicious Merguez sausages before, the difference this time are the raw onions + fresh basil, together with fried potatoes n grated cheese. This thingy on the right side is pita bread which looks different this time - cause my oil can fell onto it



ooh i love good sausages, those look deelish and I love thinly sliced raw onion too. :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Jul 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ... What was in the cream cheese, looks like maybe one is paprika flavour?


Yes, in one of them was paprika (the mild one) but not in the cream cheese with the red color  I asked the girl in the store to tell me more (they had 8 or so different variations of cream cheese on sale that day) but i can't remember more details anymore.


TearInYourHand said:


> Ooohh that looks so delish! I love having meals like that in the summer! So fresh and yummy.


Thanks ! That's definitely borrowed from the style many dishes in Greece (spent a lot of time there, have good friends) are presented in, simple + effective 


liz (di-va) said:


> I love your lil Fud Scenarios. They're so cute.


The funny thing is: I usually drop dem plates on the dining table quite randomly, shoot 5 different views real quick and then move on to my computer :eat1:


----------



## panhype (Jul 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Today's lunch ...


Looks really nice :eat2: And reminds me that i always wanted to do more with kiwis.


----------



## panhype (Jul 2, 2007)

Made me some Gazpacho, finally. What reminded me of the fact that i MUST have this more often.

For the ones of you who don't know: Gazpacho is a cold vegetable soup. Basically you mince a variety of vegetables (tomatoes, cucumbers, bell pepper, onions, garlic etc) plus french bread with your food processor, add spices plus tabasco, vinegar and olive oil. Keep that in the fridge for at least two hours. Before serving you add a few chopped vegetables. Of course there's lots of room for variations. This time i added arugula (rocket) for the first time and it was a full success. 

View attachment Gazpacho_SW.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken and veggie lo mein. Why do I eat Chinese food when it makes me feel ick vey afterwards. I must have beer googles on or something. I love you MSG!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2007)

turkey sandwich with three bean (maybe it's four or a crazy five bean salad. Insane!) salad, steamed asparagus and some carrots.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2007)

Homemade Chicken veggie soup. It was a recipe from 30 minute meals. Love her or hate her, Rachael Ray usually has decent ideas on her show. It was supposed to be a "crustless pot pie". Despite the two tablespoons of flour, it barely thickened. Oh well, it was still delicious. I added extra veggies (carrots,asparagus, zucchini, sweet potatos instead of regular ones, onions, peas, celery) and big old chunks of chicken. It also has some white wine in it. The flavors are spot on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2007)

ooooh, everything looks good but I would love to try that soup, MissT!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_31654,00.html


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Here is a link to the recipe:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_31654,00.html



Thanks muchly!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Homemade Chicken veggie soup. It was a recipe from 30 minute meals. Love her or hate her, Rachael Ray usually has decent ideas on her show. It was supposed to be a "crustless pot pie". Despite the two tablespoons of flour, it barely thickened. Oh well, it was still delicious. I added extra veggies (carrots,asparagus, zucchini, sweet potatos instead of regular ones, onions, peas, celery) and big old chunks of chicken. It also has some white wine in it. The flavors are spot on.



Looks yummy! I'm a soup fiend.

I can never remember which thickeners require boiling and which don't, but I usually start off with a roux whenever a soup requires flour in it. Just a hint for future references.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2007)

I did the whole fat/flour thing, but it just didn't thicken up. Next time I make the soup, I'll skip the thickening agents.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

Rotisserie-style chicken breasts, with au gratin potatoes, broccoli/cauliflower, corn, and bread-n-butter. :eat1: 

View attachment chick.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Rotisserie-style chicken breasts, with au gratin potatoes, broccoli/cauliflower, corn, and bread-n-butter. :eat1:



I don't want to be nitpicky (well, clearly I do) but that is NOT butter. :doh:

I'm a butter Nazi.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't want to be nitpicky (well, clearly I do) but that is NOT butter. :doh:
> 
> I'm a butter Nazi.:eat2:



Okay, okay.. its bread-n-Country Crock.  Actually, I prefer Smart Balance, but my store was out of it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, I just realized that now that I have a camera in my snazzy new phone, this is even easier than it was before! The pics aren't quite as good, but considering I'm sitting here in low light at the computer, not too bad!!

Milk and Two-Bite Brownies (the best brownies EVER, pick them up at the super market in the bakery area) 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 6, 2007)

The blueberries I got from my own backyard and their perfect, not too sweet, not too sour ....everyone that I let taste the blueberries before I used them in the pies were like "omg thats a great blueberry" the bush I have is still full. Me & my neice spent 2 hrs eating & picking and it's still full.....we're going to try to pick them all so I can freeze them for pies, pancakes,muffins & cobblers later  I so wish I could give everyone a piece. I used a cremy blueberry pie recipe and the crumb crust makes it even yummier....creamy perfect blueberry flavor with a little crunchy to it....not hard crunchy just a little crunchy and with vanilla ice cream mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HEAVEN! 

View attachment HH010002.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jul 6, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> The blueberries I got from my own backyard and their perfect, not too sweet, not too sour ....everyone that I let taste the blueberries before I used them in the pies were like "omg thats a great blueberry" the bush I have is still full. Me & my neice spent 2 hrs eating & picking and it's still full.....we're going to try to pick them all so I can freeze them for pies, pancakes,muffins & cobblers later  I so wish I could give everyone a piece. I used a cremy blueberry pie recipe and the crumb crust makes it even yummier....creamy perfect blueberry flavor with a little crunchy to it....not hard crunchy just a little crunchy and with vanilla ice cream mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HEAVEN!



i would make love all night long to that pie....wow.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 6, 2007)

This was an attempt at better lighting. Anyway, I always heard of "garden dogs", where you top your hot dogs with coleslaw. I was out of buns, so I had to use whole wheat bread. And it all seemed screaming for a pickle. Also, corn on the cob, just because.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 6, 2007)

Hummus, with these excellent imported grape leaves ($1.99 for six servings! The brand is Zorba) along with my beloved asparagus and a small salad topped with feta.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 6, 2007)

This is broccoli cheese soup I made a few days ago.







And this is chicken strips and squash mmmm.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 6, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> This is broccoli cheese soup I made a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those chinese noodles in the soup? And is that squash? It looks like stuffing to me! How do you make it? And that chicken looks verrrrrrrry good!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are those chinese noodles in the soup? And is that squash? It looks like stuffing to me! How do you make it? And that chicken looks verrrrrrrry good!



Yes those are chow mein noodles, they were good in there too 

The squash is the fritters recipe that someone posted on dims.. except instead of frying them in "fritters" I dump the egg/flour/squash mix in the pan and fry it up like hashbrown potatoes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2007)

Lunchtime with grilled hot links, on a bakery bun with mayo, *chowchow*, and a shot of mustard.  (Thanks Saucy!) 

View attachment action.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 7, 2007)

I've added the recipe for my chili before, but I finally had the opportunity to take pics. I apologize for what seems to be a problem with focus. I think it was a steamed up lens.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

Oohhh, yummmy!! I'll be right over.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 7, 2007)

Tonight was leftover mongolian beef and rice with canteloup.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 7, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight was leftover mongolian beef and rice with canteloup.



Torture!! I love melon.....!


----------



## twinklebelle (Jul 8, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> The blueberries I got from my own backyard and their perfect, not too sweet, not too sour ....everyone that I let taste the blueberries before I used them in the pies were like "omg thats a great blueberry" the bush I have is still full. Me & my neice spent 2 hrs eating & picking and it's still full.....we're going to try to pick them all so I can freeze them for pies, pancakes,muffins & cobblers later  I so wish I could give everyone a piece. I used a cremy blueberry pie recipe and the crumb crust makes it even yummier....creamy perfect blueberry flavor with a little crunchy to it....not hard crunchy just a little crunchy and with vanilla ice cream mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HEAVEN!



Must.......have.......pie. Man, that looks awesome! :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

I gotta stop readiing this freakin' thread until after I get my gall bladder out!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I ended up here with it. I didn't want to steal Deidra's cake thread, and I wasn't sure it was quite food porn, but I NEEDED to share with you. I went to a wedding today (non-food photos will likely show up in appropriate threads tomorrow), and I wanted you to see this cake!

Real flowers here:





I believe what we have here is a whipped cream frosting, dark chocolate shavings with a moist _moist_ vanilla cake, and peaches within the cream center. It wasn't something I would have chosen myself, but lovely all the same.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, so I ended up here with it. I didn't want to steal Deidra's cake thread, and I wasn't sure it was quite food porn, but I NEEDED to share with you. I went to a wedding today (non-food photos will likely show up in appropriate threads tomorrow), and I wanted you to see this cake!
> 
> Real flowers here:
> 
> ...



Um...just my opinion but I believe this IS food porn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight was leftover mongolian beef and rice with canteloup...



Ah.. interesting. First i thought _umm.. never had any Mongolian dishes in my life. Kool !_ Then i wiki'd (new word, hehe) on Mongolian beef.. looks different there.. must say though that your photo makes my mouth water :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Hummus, with these excellent imported grape leaves ($1.99 for six servings! The brand is Zorba) along with my beloved asparagus and a small salad topped with feta.


Yay for the imported dolmades !!! Must try that too with asparagus ... which apparently in the US always is green. The one i'm familiar is always white. Wonder if they taste different


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> The blueberries I got from my own backyard and their perfect, not too sweet, not too sour ....everyone that I let taste the blueberries before I used them in the pies were like "omg thats a great blueberry" the bush I have is still full. Me & my neice spent 2 hrs eating & picking and it's still full.....we're going to try to pick them all so I can freeze them for pies, pancakes,muffins & cobblers later  I so wish I could give everyone a piece. I used a cremy blueberry pie recipe and the crumb crust makes it even yummier....creamy perfect blueberry flavor with a little crunchy to it....not hard crunchy just a little crunchy and with vanilla ice cream mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HEAVEN!



Hey, you could send me such a cake  Reminds me of one of the cakes my mom is making (looks equally delicious) which is called Linzer Torte (Linzer Cake), the difference just is that she's using redcurrant jam :wubu: O la la, i love that style of cakes :eat1::eat1:


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 9, 2007)

I made polenta and topped it with the veggie ragu Sandie mentioned in the vegetable  thread. I threw in additional ingredients: sliced baby bella mushrooms, some sofrito, tomato paste and a shot of dry white wine. Damn, this was the good stuff. I can see myself making it regulary, even adding cannelini beans and served over pasta for a main course. It's super thick and chunky and flavorful. I sauteed the vegetables beforing adding the tomatos, made it even better (for me). On the side, there are Italian turkey sausage.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's a fun picture of me and my son after frosting my birthday cake. It's a THICK layer of penuche frosting (my favorite) over a bonnie butter cake. I let my boy lick the spoon


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 9, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's a fun picture of me and my son after frosting my birthday cake. It's a THICK layer of penuche frosting (my favorite) over a bonnie butter cake. I let my boy lick the spoon



Megan, that pic is just precious. I have so many great memories of baking with my mom when I was a kid. Your son is lucky to have such a fun, fabulous mother! You guys are adorable!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

I too enjoyed baking with my mom. So, I try to do as much baking and cooking with him as i can. I'm going to raise him to know how to cook! My husband's afraid to boil water lol


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Yay for the imported dolmades !!! Must try that too with asparagus ... which apparently in the US always is green. The one i'm familiar is always white. Wonder if they taste different



I've never seen white asparagus here in the US, but I've seen French cooking that uses both. Its the same exact plant, but white is grown under soil. No sun=no chlorophyll. Supposedly white asparagus has a milder flavor/green some what more bitter.


----------



## panhype (Jul 10, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I've never seen white asparagus here in the US, but I've seen French cooking that uses both. Its the same exact plant, but white is grown under soil. No sun=no chlorophyll. Supposedly white asparagus has a milder flavor/green some what more bitter.


Kool. Another white spot of missing information closed  Many thanks !


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I've added the recipe for my chili before, but I finally had the opportunity to take pics. I apologize for what seems to be a problem with focus. I think it was a steamed up lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I too enjoyed baking with my mom. So, I try to do as much baking and cooking with him as i can. I'm going to raise him to know how to cook! My husband's afraid to boil water lol


I agree, Megan. At an early age, I taught my son to do his own laundry and to cook, and he's good at both. I never wanted him to be dependent on a woman to cook and do his clothes for him. Plus, cooking can be satisfying fun. 

BTW, your little son is adorable.


----------



## panhype (Jul 10, 2007)

Rhubarb cooked long enough till it gets a sauce-like texture + curry = Rhubarb Chutney. I usually make one huge portion and keep the leftovers in the freezer. It's delicious with boiled vegetables, fish or, like here, seared chicken breasts.
View attachment Rhubarb-Chutney.jpg

Turned out a bit dark on this shot. It actually looked like curry.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sweet Tooth, is that gouda cheese in there?



Heh.

Nope, Velveeta. The only time I buy the stuff is for chili.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Rhubarb cooked long enough till it gets a sauce-like texture + curry = Rhubarb Chutney. I usually make one huge portion and keep the leftovers in the freezer. It's delicious with boiled vegetables, fish or, like here, seared chicken breasts.
> View attachment 22495
> 
> Turned out a bit dark on this shot. It actually looked like curry.



My granny and now my mum make rhubarb chutney, I love it! It has rhubarb from the garden, onions and sultanas in it, and curry powder. When its been put into jars and sealed it lasts for years. I love it on ham particularly, especially ham sandwiches! :eat2: 

ps. Unfortunately my mother decided this year to be "fancy" and put chopped red pepper in  It changed it completely, overpowered the whole thing, ugh.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> I agree, Megan. At an early age, I taught my son to do his own laundry and to cook, and he's good at both. I never wanted him to be dependent on a woman to cook and do his clothes for him. Plus, cooking can be satisfying fun.
> 
> BTW, your little son is adorable.



I am totally going to make him self reliant. He's too small to do laundry yet but he can pick up his own toys and he does little things like help rinse dishes. Actually my mom taught my brothers and i to cook and now my sister in laws don't even cook. The men are the masters of the kitchen in their households  I taught my husband to make no boil lasagna.. so he makes that usually for mothers day  He's so afraid to do much else!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Rhubarb cooked long enough till it gets a sauce-like texture + curry = Rhubarb Chutney. I usually make one huge portion and keep the leftovers in the freezer. It's delicious with boiled vegetables, fish or, like here, seared chicken breasts.
> View attachment 22495
> 
> Turned out a bit dark on this shot. It actually looked like curry.



hmm curried rhubarb eh? That sounds way interesting. I have fond memories of visiting my grandma's house in the country and taking rhubarb out of her backyard to snack on. She kept that plant around just for my visits. I'd eat the stocks raw.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 10, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ah.. interesting. First i thought _umm.. never had any Mongolian dishes in my life. Kool !_ Then i wiki'd (new word, hehe) on Mongolian beef.. looks different there.. must say though that your photo makes my mouth water :eat2:



Thanks 

I had never eaten "Mongolian beef" before so I wasn't sure what to expect, not to mention not knowing if it was Mongolian. Thank you for posting the wiki link, "exotic beef" doesn't have the same ring to it does it?


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> My granny and now my mum make rhubarb chutney, I love it! It has rhubarb from the garden, onions and sultanas in it, and curry powder. When its been put into jars and sealed it lasts for years. I love it on ham particularly, especially ham sandwiches! :eat2:
> 
> ps. Unfortunately my mother decided this year to be "fancy" and put chopped red pepper in  It changed it completely, overpowered the whole thing, ugh.


LOL Sometimes i'm like your mom - the enthusiasm to experiment gets a life of its own and the results can be disastrous 

I've run into this recipe a while ago and this was my first experience with a chutney... or stewed fruit in general (assuming that rhubarb is a fruit and not a vegetable, i've learned that people have different opinions about that). My parents used to have rhubarb in the garden and mom occasionally made rhubarb cake which was very nice.


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> hmm curried rhubarb eh? That sounds way interesting. I have fond memories of visiting my grandma's house in the country and taking rhubarb out of her backyard to snack on. She kept that plant around just for my visits. I'd eat the stocks raw.


I totally recommend to try that, Megan. The stewed rhubarb and the curry blend perfectly, developing a very rich flavor which fits so well to many things, of course to vegetables as well. I once had it with broccoli (when a vegetarian visited me) - that was excellent.


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Thanks
> 
> I had never eaten "Mongolian beef" before so I wasn't sure what to expect, not to mention not knowing if it was Mongolian. Thank you for posting the wiki link, "exotic beef" doesn't have the same ring to it does it?



Ha ha.. totally LOL Imagine people reading on the menu: _Exotic beef. Surprise! Surprise!_


----------



## Risible (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Homemade Chicken veggie soup. It was a recipe from 30 minute meals. Love her or hate her, Rachael Ray usually has decent ideas on her show. It was supposed to be a "crustless pot pie". Despite the two tablespoons of flour, it barely thickened. Oh well, it was still delicious. I added extra veggies (carrots,asparagus, zucchini, sweet potatos instead of regular ones, onions, peas, celery) and big old chunks of chicken. It also has some white wine in it. The flavors are spot on.



I found a flour product at the grocery store; I forget what it's called, but it came in a round, approximately 1-pound size container, and it's specifically for thickening. I add it at the end to thicken soups/stews and it has worked very well. I don't bother with the roux when I use it.




panhype said:


> LOL Sometimes i'm like your mom - the enthusiasm to experiment gets a life of its own and the results can be disastrous
> 
> I've run into this recipe a while ago and this was my first experience with a chutney... or stewed fruit in general (assuming that rhubarb is a fruit and not a vegetable, i've learned that people have different opinions about that). My parents used to have rhubarb in the garden and mom occasionally made rhubarb cake which was very nice.



Good question about rhubarb being a fruit or a veggie! The plant is beautiful with huge, elephant ear-shaped green leaves; very decorative. The stalks turn red as they near harvest. Unfortunately, our rhubarb experience didn't last more than a season; apparently the So Cal sun is too much for this plant.

I used to love the rhubarb pie Gramma used to make, and wanted to try my hand at that.

Panhype, I notice that you called BBWDream's blueberry pie a cake, and, whereas I'm familiar with rhubarb pie, I haven't seen rhubarb cake; I'm just curious if our pie is Germany's cake?


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

Risible said:


> I used to love the rhubarb pie Gramma used to make, and wanted to try my hand at that.
> 
> Panhype, I notice that you called BBWDream's blueberry pie a cake, and, whereas I'm familiar with rhubarb pie, I haven't seen rhubarb cake; I'm just curious if our pie is Germany's cake?


Brilliant. Confusion ALL AROUND here LOL. Ok (vaguely):
Kuchen (German) = pie (English)
Torte (German) = cake (English)

Now the Linzer Torte i've mentioned in reply to BBWDream's blueberry pie actually is a pie, so says the German Wiki page, despite me calling it a cake... and me getting confused as well later with the rhubarb. You speak of a pie (Kuchen) when the ingredients are applied BEFORE the baking, correct? OTOH Linzer Torte apparently is the oldest recorded recipe of a cake/pie in history.. at least there's no confusion about the deliciousness of any of those


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, wonderful additions everyone! And Megan, soooo cute. What a great picture of you and the little one... I hope you enjoyed the cake as much as the time with him. I know you've mentioned before his various issues, so it's especially great to see that picture of him.  

Here's my contribution... finally sort of eating again after a week of bad belly/digestive issues. 

Sorry, quick phone pic... make shift tuna casserole (Roni parmesan and tuna)-it was good.  Next time I might add in some peas. 

View attachment tn_prm.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 15, 2007)

IMO, peas make any Pasta-Roni just a smidge better.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2007)

Ashley said:


> IMO, peas make any Pasta-Roni just a smidge better.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one around here with Roni love. You, me, TSL.... there must be more. 

Roni :wubu:s unite!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2007)

Last night mom made this weird....creamy, SUPER cheesy pasta dish..
It had so much Mozzarella cheese on it, I blinked and laughed (I'm a REAL cheese lover too!)






This morning for breakfast?




Two Boca burgers with Heinz ketchup and a rootbeer....


----------



## jamie (Jul 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one around here with Roni love. You, me, TSL.... there must be more.
> 
> Roni :wubu:s unite!



Well... do we need a special interest group for Rice-a-Roni fanatics...or can we just hang with your crew. Are you inclusive Ronilovers?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, wonderful additions everyone! And Megan, soooo cute. What a great picture of you and the little one... I hope you enjoyed the cake as much as the time with him. I know you've mentioned before his various issues, so it's especially great to see that picture of him.



Thanks AM  I just love my little guy. He looks normal and cute as button thankfully the only outside of his body thing that is different is his ear and that gets fixed next year sometime. And the cake was delicious! I made a half inch thick layer of the penuche frosting.. sooo good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2007)

oh and i love noodle roni! I eat it whenever i need a food pick me up. I love the parmesan or alfredo kind.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 16, 2007)

I made AM's kielbasa soup recipe, but added some frozen broccoli & green peppers, along with yellow & green squash. Also used brown rice. It's very good and thick and hearty. Probably better in the winter, but it hit the spot today.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> Well... do we need a special interest group for Rice-a-Roni fanatics...or can we just hang with your crew. Are you inclusive Ronilovers?



I think it should be all inclusive, but we may need to have some separate SIG meetings for Rice and Pasta. 

We're all united under Roni, though.

:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I made AM's kielbasa soup recipe, but added some frozen broccoli & green peppers, along with yellow & green squash. Also used brown rice. It's very good and thick and hearty. Probably better in the winter, but it hit the spot today.



Ooooh, Jillian... that looks yummy!!! You did great!  I hope you liked it, and yeah... I can see how it's more a winter dish, but sometimes you just want something hearty. 

I want it now... not sure if I have all my parts. Have to check!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> oh and i love noodle roni! I eat it whenever i need a food pick me up. I love the parmesan or alfredo kind.



Okay, that's it. I'm starting a Roni-centric thread.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one around here with Roni love. You, me, TSL.... there must be more.
> 
> Roni :wubu:s unite!




Add one more to that list I :wubu: Pasta / Rice a Roni. I always mix other stuff into it to make quick dinners lol. And yes peas add that extra special something lol.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

This thread, one of my favorites of all time, has grown over and it's time to have a part II - so please go and post on, my friends!! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26189

Thread closed.


----------

